# Disney Designer Dolls



## *sarah*

Anyone collecting these dolls? They release a new one every Monday till the end of October. So far Cinderella and Ariel are out. I bought Ariel at the Disney store yesterday and she's so pretty. They come in a pretty decent display case too.

http://www.disneystore.com/disney-p...ncess-designer-ariel-doll/mp/1290942/1006104/


----------



## bellanotte10

I was waiting for someone to post about this! I seriously want the rapunzel and mulan ones. The weird thing about all this designer princess merch is that its only being sold at select stores. I called the closest store to me and they're like oh no... you need to go to either NH or south of Boston to get it, not the store thats 5 miles away *headdesk* 

however I think they're an EXCELLENT collection. I think its mature and a beautiful design. I'm not a fan of Aurora's doll though. I think it looks too much like what she normally looks like. And i love Aurora.  

Though my opinion may be biased because I love the classic barbies from the 50s and 60s. However combining that idea with the princesses made a horrible day an amazing one. 

I can't wait to see who comes out next.


----------



## *sarah*

I want the Rapunzel and Belle ones too. The store I went to is about an hour away, which is actually the closest Disney store to me, but dh had to go somewhere near there so I said I was tagging along! lol. I also bought the sequin clutch they had, its online too. And in store (not online) they have these really pretty coffee mugs. I bought the Ariel one, but I also want Rapuzel. I dont' think I will even drink out of it. It has more of a goblet shape to it. 

Oh and btw LOVE the pic in your sig of the dolls!!!


----------



## PatMcDuck

The Pocohantas doll is stunning, and she is not my favorite "princess".


They sell out in my store before noon on the date of release, just a warning.  We only get about 12-18 dolls total.


----------



## *sarah*

PatMcDuck said:


> The Pocohantas doll is stunning, and she is not my favorite "princess".
> 
> 
> They sell out in my store before noon on the date of release, just a warning.  We only get about 12-18 dolls total.




Yes, the Pocohantas is beautiful!! The store we went to said they got 15 of them and we got there at 10:15 (store had opened at 10:00) and they had already sold 5! I bought the 6th one. So yeah I bet they sold out of them pretty quickly.


----------



## carebee21

They have the Cinderella and Ariel on disneystore.com.  It might be easier for those of you who have to drive an hour or have your stores sell out.  

I saw the clutch and it is cute.  I wish I didn't always have to carry around so much stuff in my purse where I could actually carry around that clutch. And it was actually really decently priced!


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Im not too sure about them. I wanted to like them from a collectors stand point. But Ariel looks like she has a really bad drag queen makeup kind of look going on.

I need to see these in person though before I decide if I want one or hate them.


----------



## bellanotte10

I'm buying mine online. I can't risk it! I would hate to drive all that way just to hear oh... no... we're sold out... I'd probably start crying. 

I wanted a mug. So they're shaped funny? I can't get any clear picture of them online and they're not for sale online


----------



## bellanotte10

*sarah* said:


> Oh and btw LOVE the pic in your sig of the dolls!!!



google image search  its also my background on my computer now. can we say obsessed?


----------



## Alice28

I plan on buying them all! I have the first two...

I think Pocohontas is stunning. I'm looking forward to her, belle, Mulan and Rapunzel the most out of the ones that are left, but I am going to get 'em all. I haven't collected anything in a long, long time (well, since I've had more than 1 child) so this is a real treat.


----------



## PatMcDuck

Our store sold many over the phone.  Call right after opening and they hold it for you.  They may take the payment over the phone at that time (not sure), and they do ask for the doll to be picked up that same day.  


If possible I would recommend getting them at a store, only because DS.com sometimes ships things like this and they get damaged.  (in the past anyway, I am not sure how well they are packaging these dolls).


I do not collect dolls myself, so I just look at them and enjoy them.  The matching journals have almost sold out in our store already.

I like the Snow White one too.


----------



## bellanotte10

is really that popular? Will they get more stuff in? Now i'm more paranoid that i'll get there and they'll have nothing


----------



## *sarah*

bellanotte10 said:


> I'm buying mine online. I can't risk it! I would hate to drive all that way just to hear oh... no... we're sold out... I'd probably start crying.
> 
> I wanted a mug. So they're shaped funny? I can't get any clear picture of them online and they're not for sale online




I can take a pic and post if for you. I'll do it when I get home since I"m about to go pick up my son from school. But I will post one.


----------



## bellanotte10

*sarah* said:


> I can take a pic and post if for you. I'll do it when I get home since I"m about to go pick up my son from school. But I will post one.



that would be great if you could! take your time. your son is much more important than me


----------



## *sarah*

Took a pic of each side. The one I bought was the last Ariel one in the store! They had 2-3 of most of the other princesses. I want the Rapunzel one too. I just put this up to display on my Ariel shelf lol. Too afraid of it getting broke, and I don't drink coffee anyways.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

I love the mug!!


----------



## bellanotte10

oooh I do like that. i like how theres a pattern on there other than just the princess.  I can see why its shaped like a goblet as in they're princesses... but i feel like that makes it easier to break the bottom off. either way i'm gonna see whats and whose available when i drive a half hour out of my way monday to see what they have. 

I'm also excited to see which princess comes out this monday! Who do you guys think it'll be?


----------



## Alice28

I so want the notecards, the sticky notes and a journal too...

I think it will be a "B" princess, like Mulan or Pocohontas...but I read somewhere a rumor of that it's Belle. I just wouldn't think they would release 3 super popular princesses in a row, but maybe I'm overthinking it. It is so fun to try and guess though! They're all beautiful.


----------



## *sarah*

I'm thinking Jasmine for some reason. Tiana or Mulan would be a good one to release now too.


----------



## Verasky

Talked to the girls at my Disney store who said Belle is the next to be released.  Hopefully they'll be able to tell me the next three after her come Monday.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

I went ALL OVER Downtown Disney today and did not see these anywhere. Are they available at stores in the parks?


----------



## berrybread

I love these dolls so much! I bought Ariel from the online disney store because they sold out at my real disney store in a couple hours! I came at noon to get her because I had an appointment and they were all gone! They said there was a line up! Ariel arrived yesterday and she is so beautiful! I'm also getting Rapunzel and I'll be getting to my disney store REALLY early for that one because I know she's going to be super popular! I just figured out that Ariel sold out on the disney store online so I'm so glad I got her!


----------



## *sarah*

Tinkerboy00 said:


> I went ALL OVER Downtown Disney today and did not see these anywhere. Are they available at stores in the parks?



Hmm, you would think they would be. But I'm not sure which stores you could try. Are they a Disney Store exclusive?  Cause some stuff it seems you can only buy from there and not other Disney places. The Facebook page for The Disney Store has a list of all the stores across the US that are selling them, since they are not at every one. If anything maybe you could order it online? I had planned on do that, but was to impatient to wait the week or so for it to come in LOL


----------



## *sarah*

berrybread said:


> I love these dolls so much! I bought Ariel from the online disney store because they sold out at my real disney store in a couple hours! I came at noon to get her because I had an appointment and they were all gone! They said there was a line up! Ariel arrived yesterday and she is so beautiful! I'm also getting Rapunzel and I'll be getting to my disney store REALLY early for that one because I know she's going to be super popular! I just figured out that Ariel sold out on the disney store online so I'm so glad I got her!




The Disney Store I went to had sold 5 in the first 15 minutes of being open. We got there at 10:15 and I got the 6th one. The lady who checked me out said one lady was sitting outside the store 30 minutes before they opened. I want Rapunzel too!! I might just order that one online the morning it comes out though. I am obsessed with Ariel thats why I had to get her asap LOL. I have a whole Ariel shelf in my bedroom.


----------



## Luisa

Wish I hadn't seen these...will need to rely on eBay and postage to Australia is not cheap....but I love Ariel, Mulan and Rupunzel!


----------



## PatMcDuck

My store got more Cinderella dolls in, we now have 8 left.  Freehold NJ.

We are not sure if we will continue to get more in of the dolls after their release and initial selling out.

The journals and mugs are also selling quickly.


----------



## Alice28

it is indeed Belle for this week! Disney Store just posted on FB. Oh boy!


----------



## *sarah*

Alice28 said:


> it is indeed Belle for this week! Disney Store just posted on FB. Oh boy!



 She is one of the ones I really want!


----------



## Alice28

I find it interesting how they released the dolls; I really would have thought they would have volleyed back and forth between the 'big hitter' princesses. To me, Belle, Ariel and Cinderella are the 3 most popular princesses. Rapunzel, Aurora, Jasmine, Tiana in the middle; Snow White, Mulan and Pocohontas the least popular...

I'm just basing my opinion on how much of each princess is usually released in the parks, how many of each kiddo I see in that costume at Halloween time, etc. My daughter's favorites are Belle, Ariel, Mulan and Rapunzel...

I wonder if Rapunzel will be last, to sort of 'wrap it up' on a high note? 

I personally think Pocohontas is the most uniquely beautiful of this collection. I want to get all "Project Runway" on judging the dolls, LOL. Can't you hear Michael Kors with some snotty comment about the eye lashes?


----------



## starry_solo

I suspect Rapunzel will be the last released, probably at or near the time she is to be officially crowned the 10th Disney Princess in England.


----------



## Poohbug

I love these dolls too.  I have been able to resist buying because, honestly, I am selling my collection of Disney dolls and collectables.  I started collecting before I had kids, thinking it would be a fun activity for my daughter and I.  Well three kids and three boys later, they are just collecting dust.

They might get me with the mugs tho-I drink hot chocolate in the winter, right?


----------



## berrybread

*sarah* said:


> The Disney Store I went to had sold 5 in the first 15 minutes of being open. We got there at 10:15 and I got the 6th one. The lady who checked me out said one lady was sitting outside the store 30 minutes before they opened. I want Rapunzel too!! I might just order that one online the morning it comes out though. I am obsessed with Ariel thats why I had to get her asap LOL. I have a whole Ariel shelf in my bedroom.



I was thinking of going an hour earlier for Rapunzel because the employee's at my disney store said they'd been waiting there since 9, and the store opens at 10! And whoa that's so cool that you have an Ariel shelf!


----------



## berrybread

starry_solo said:


> I suspect Rapunzel will be the last released, probably at or near the time she is to be officially crowned the 10th Disney Princess in England.



I hope not! I want her now xD


----------



## *sarah*

I caught a ride with my sister who was going to the Disney store today, since I did NOT want to fight Houston traffic alone. I was hoping to get the Rapunzel mug, but they were sold out


----------



## Shivatopia

Good evening all!  This is my first post on this forum (and I apologize in advance if it's too wordy), but the Disney Princess Designer Collection has become very interesting to me ever since I saw pictures of the pins about 2 weeks prior to the 2011 D23 Expo.  I was excited that Disney was planning something glamorous for the princesses, and the fact that a whole collectible product line was being developed was great (though hard on the wallet). 

My first impressions of the fashion designs were very mixed: I loved Snow White & Rapunzel's designs the best (and they are luckily my 2 favorite princesses); I was not particularly impressed by Cinderella & Ariel's designs; I thought Aurora, Jasmine, Belle, & Tiana's dresses were not different enough from their original gowns; and I thought Mulan & Pocahontas' designs were kind of boring.  So, when the pin sets were released and sold out at the Expo, I shrugged, knowing that I really only wanted 2 of them, and that I would probably only want 2 of the dolls.  Well, thanks to eBay, I did get my Snow White and Rapunzel designer pins, though with the usual eBay mark-ups in price (although I luckily did not pay the $100 price tag that most of the Rapunzel pins have been selling for).

So what are my thoughts about the actual dolls?  Well, once pictures of the dolls started rolling out online, my opinions of them changed a great deal.  Especially with the official August 22nd launch, and the feature video Disney put on the DisneyStore.com website, I gained a better appreciation of the doll collection and decided to buy the whole set.  My opinions are as follows, which you may or may not agree with:

1.) Cinderella is a lot prettier as a doll than the original design sketch portrays.  The sketch makes her look like a 1950s Barbie, which I did not like.  The actual doll looks a lot more like Cinderella and her gown is really beautiful.  The detailing is particularly impressive, as is the Pumpkin Coach purse.  I am really glad I bought her.

2.) I did not like the sketch of Ariel's dress, but it translates a thousand times better as a real dress on the actual doll.  I like her super-long red hair, though for the packaged doll I wish it cascaded in front of her shoulder like in the sketch.  I hate the antennae-eyelashes that they gave to 7 out of the 10 princesses.  They look strange, and if I ever take them out of the box (though I don't know why I ever would), I would consider trimming those off.  Still, I am glad I bought her, as she is a stunning doll.

3.) Belle is not particularly one of my top favorite princesses, and as I mentioned, I thought that her re-imagined dress looked too similar (but is actually inferior) to her signature ballgown from the movie.  Unfortunately, the translation of the sketch to the doll's dress made the whole thing worse, because instead of soft ruffles, they opted to make really tight rosette ruffles that just don't look right.  They also turned her elegant updo into a rather old-looking beehive.  Then, she has those weird eyelashes.  The doll's face is lovely and if I ever were to take her out of the box, I would restyle her hair, trim the antennae, and maybe even redesign the bottom half of her dress.  Yes, that would ruin the collectability of the doll, but she would be a great OOAK doll project.

4.) Like with Cinderella and Ariel, Mulan's design translated a lot better into doll form.  I really like the color of the dress and the long train.  The fan inspiration at the top of the bodice and the train are very pretty.  Mulan also sports the antennae-lashes and a beehive, but since her hair is more tightly pulled back than Belle's, the beehive looks a lot better on Mulan.  I actually look forward to buying this doll.

5.) To me, Snow White is the quintessential princess, and she will always be my favorite out of the group.  I absolutely love her design sketch.  I don't particularly like the way her hair looks in the official doll pictures/video, but in the actual doll packaging, her hair looks a lot tighter and neater.  Her dress is not as impressive on the actual doll as in the sketch (the bodice is not fitted enough), but I will do whatever I can to buy this doll.  At least she does not have the antennae-lashes, and her face is very cute.

6.) Aurora... poor Aurora.  She is one of my favorite princesses, but where do I start with this designer version?  The design sketch of her gown is little more than a sleeveless copy of her signature princess gown and they gave her an almost-Cinderella-like updo.  Her translation into doll form is even worse.  The skirt of her dress is now super-plain, lacking the pleats that make her dress original.  They took out the light pink design at the hips of her dress and replaced it with a cheap-looking white trim belt.  What was the reasoning behind that?  Her hair as a doll looks like classic Cinderella more than ever.  The sketch at least had Aurora's signature bangs and tried to curl the updo in resemblance to Aurora's stylized curls.  The doll lacks all of that, and apart from the fact that this doll is wearing Aurora's tiara and necklace, and the fact that the box will read "Aurora" on the little gold plaque, this could be Cinderella in a new dress.  In fact, this gown is a better re-imagined version of the pink dress that Anastasia and Drizella rip to shreds in _Cinderella_.  That being said, the doll's face is lovely and I still plan on buying her in respect to my love for Aurora.  To be honest, I know that I will treasure my 1998 40th Anniversary Signature Aurora doll more than this Designer Aurora doll.  Final note: at least she was also spared from receiving the antennae-lashes.

7.) Jasmine translates rather accurately from sketch to doll.  However, I still don't see anything about it that really excites me.  I know that people have complained that her eyes seem a bit off and that her forehead looks too big, but I actually think that the doll looks a lot like Jasmine.  Jasmine has unnaturally large eyes as part of her animation design, so I have no complaints.  I don't like the fact that her elbow and wrist joints are exposed.  I know it's because they want the entire doll series to be consistent in their ability to be posed, but it looks awful. Since I don't presently own any Jasmine dolls (I never found one I really liked), I will be happy to add this doll to my collection.  Maybe it's a good thing that her clothes are just a dress version of her normal clothes. 

8.) Tiana's dress really looks like a simplified version of her wedding gown, and I think that was a terrible cop-out.  Sure, Tiana's wedding gown is really beautiful, but almost every Tiana doll out there has her wearing that dress.  I like her hair better in the sketch than how it appears on the actual doll (she looks like a Supreme).  At least the doll has a small Frog-Naveen, which is a cute touch.  I don't yet own any of the Tiana dolls, so I don't have any reservations about buying this doll.

9.) Rapunzel is my #2 favorite princess (I really liked the fairy tale ever since childhood).  Her design sketch is very dramatic, and the dress translates very well onto the doll.  My big issues with the designer Rapunzel doll are: her antennae-lashes, her exposed arm joints, and the odd smug look on her face.  Nevertheless, I am looking forward to getting Rapunzel.

10.) I have read rather scathing and unflattering comments about the designer Pocahontas doll, which for the most part I think are rather unfair, and I will not repeat them here.  I will say that her design sketch is not very inspiring, and that carries over into the doll's dress.  The felt-looking material of the dress makes the overall look rather cheap.  I'm sure that it was supposed to resemble a soft deerskin texture, but it kind of failed.  I have no idea what her purse is supposed to symbolize.  Now, as for the doll herself, she reminds me of Padma Lakshmi, and I think that she is very beautiful, but not really Pocahontas.  The original play dolls of Pocahontas that were released when the film came out in theaters is still probably one of the best doll renditions of Pocahontas to date.  I will try to buy this doll for the sake of the collection, and maybe she'll grow on me in person.  

So, yes, for me the dolls are not necessarily 100% perfect, but they are lovely enough to be worthwhile for me to collect and enjoy.  I will say that I am very frustrated with the distribution of the other products of the Princess Designer Collection (the mugs, journals, the Snow White compact, etc.).  For example, the stores that are in my area (the SF Bay Area) only received the initial shipment of mugs when the Cinderella doll was released and promptly sold out.  Naturally, the store workers and management are unable to disclose if they are going to be getting any more in the foreseeable future.  This seems like a poor marketing strategy on Disney's part, considering that the mugs are only available at the retail stores, that the mugs are in demand, and I don't think that ceramic mugs are considered expensive to produce (considering how many mugs Disney does produce every year).  

By the way, does anyone even know if the Snow White Compact Mirror was ever really released?  There is a hidden listing for it on Disneystore.com, but on the day of the product launch, it was already said to be "Sold Out" that very same night, and I have seen no mention of it on any of the forums.  I e-mailed Disney about it, but I have not yet received a response (it's been about 2 weeks now).      

By the way, according to a forum thread on the disneypinforum site (I can't post links here yet), an estimate of each doll's edition size is said to be as follows:
Cinderella: 8000 (08/22)
Ariel: 8000 (08/29)
Belle: 8000 (09/05)
Mulan: 6000 (rumored 09/12)
Snow White: 6000 (unknown release date)
Jasmine: 6000 (unknown release date)
Rapunzel: 6000 (unknown release date)
Aurora: 4000 (unknown release date)
Pocahontas: 4000 (unknown release date)
Tiana: 4000 (unknown release date)

If this list is true, then it would appear that perhaps Disney is releasing the dolls in descending edition size from biggest to smallest, but "randomly" within each subset.  Also, this system could potentially place Rapunzel's release for the 7th week (which would be 10/03 - the day after her official induction into the Disney Princess group).  Just a thought.  I agree with the general consensus that Rapunzel would most likely be released in week 7 (10/03) or week 10 (10/24). 

Happy collecting!


----------



## berrybread

I'm liking everyone's enthusiasm! 
I had a thought this morning, it's Labour Day which means most stores are closed. For instance, my mall is closed which contains my disney store. So I suppose Belle will be released tomorrow? Although, this isn't a big deal to me because I'm not planning on buying her. I'm just curious about if other disney stores that are not located in malls are open because of her release?


----------



## StacieDreaminODisney

Our local malls are open today, so some people may have luck.

If I had extra money for collectibles right now, I would definitely "need" a few of these dolls!

I just wish they had made them more like the drawings.  I was expecting their eyes to appear more closed, like they're glancing downward.  Also, their dresses don't fit as nicely.

Still, I would buy them if I could!  Congrats to everyone who has gotten them so far!


----------



## *sarah*

berrybread said:


> I'm liking everyone's enthusiasm!
> I had a thought this morning, it's Labour Day which means most stores are closed. For instance, my mall is closed which contains my disney store. So I suppose Belle will be released tomorrow? Although, this isn't a big deal to me because I'm not planning on buying her. I'm just curious about if other disney stores that are not located in malls are open because of her release?



The malls here are all open today. I went shopping yesterday instead of today, cause on holidays like this the malls are packed. I bet the people line up bright and early tomorrow at your mall though!


----------



## Alice28

I got mine today.Quite the line up at the store.

What's with some people wanting the lowest number as possible? This one woman wanted the CM to look at all the doll's numbers and she wanted to lowest. The CM said, "No, sorry, I don't have time to do that right now." Is there something better about having a lower number???

I got the Belle, the notecards and the Rapunzel journal. No more mugs at my store, but several journals.


----------



## *sarah*

Alice28 said:


> I got mine today.Quite the line up at the store.
> 
> What's with some people wanting the lowest number as possible? This one woman wanted the CM to look at all the doll's numbers and she wanted to lowest. The CM said, "No, sorry, I don't have time to do that right now." Is there something better about having a lower number???
> 
> I got the Belle, the notecards and the Rapunzel journal. No more mugs at my store, but several journals.




I didn't even know the dolls were numbered? I'll have to look at mine I guess. I don't know why some people would care about it being a low number. I was just happy to get one lol.


----------



## MeganAnne

Shivatopia said:


> Good evening all!  This is my first post on this forum (and I apologize in advance if it's too wordy), but the Disney Princess Designer Collection has become very interesting to me ever since I saw pictures of the pins about 2 weeks prior to the 2011 D23 Expo.  I was excited that Disney was planning something glamorous for the princesses, and the fact that a whole collectible product line was being developed was great (though hard on the wallet).


OMG, there are pins of these designs?! I must have them!! Thank you for this info!!


----------



## Shivatopia

MeganAnne said:


> OMG, there are pins of these designs?! I must have them!! Thank you for this info!!



Yeah, there was a Limited Edition set (150 sets total), that were sold at the D23 Expo last month.  Needless to say, they sold out super quick, making things hard for all of the reset of us (who were not there) to even imagine being able to getting them.  Of course, the pins have made their way to eBay, where the sets have been currently selling for $500 or more (though there are fewer appearing by the day).  Sets have been split up, and sellers have been selling individual pins, which for the most part are now hovering in the $50 range each (but Rapunzel's pin consistently sells for a great deal more than that).  

Sadly, the mugs are following this competitive price bump up trend.  I saw auctions for mugs going for $76 each, which blows my mind away!  The mugs retailed for $10.50 each (or 2 for $14 if you bought a pair).  Come on, Disney!  Please produce more merchandise!  There is obviously a demand, and only the secondary sellers are really profiting from the way things are right now!


----------



## TheDisneyBunch

I would really love to do half of the dolls.  I like them all but can't afford to do all 10.  EEK!  I have Cindy, Ariel and Belle and love all 3 of them, esp Belle!  WOW!  She is beautiful!!  I also want to get Snow White and Rapunzel.  I did want Mulan as well but I am trying my best to cut off at the half of them point.  

The pins are beautiful too.  I have 3 of those (Rapunzel, Snow White and Jasmine).  The Snow White is my fave pin.  She is just gorgeous!


By the way, have you guys seem the price of the Ariel on ebay?  She has been selling for between $250 and $325 since yesterday!


----------



## *sarah*

TheDisneyBunch said:


> I would really love to do half of the dolls.  I like them all but can't afford to do all 10.  EEK!  I have Cindy, Ariel and Belle and love all 3 of them, esp Belle!  WOW!  She is beautiful!!  I also want to get Snow White and Rapunzel.  I did want Mulan as well but I am trying my best to cut off at the half of them point.
> 
> The pins are beautiful too.  I have 3 of those (Rapunzel, Snow White and Jasmine).  The Snow White is my fave pin.  She is just gorgeous!
> 
> 
> By the way, have you guys seem the price of the Ariel on ebay?  She has been selling for between $250 and $325 since yesterday!



I hate that people do that. Buy something that is so limited to just make a profit. Ariel sold out so fast, and there are plenty of people who wanted one but couldn't get one. 
But on a side note, I was shocked how fast she did sell out!!


----------



## Mitzicat

Well I was going to collect them all, but I missed out on Ariel and I am not going to pay the Ebay prices...that's crazy.  

I got my "Cindy" and that is all that matters.

After looking at Ebay...I can't believe what people are charging...well asking someone to pay.  It is crazy.  I understand making a profit, but 7 times the original price.


----------



## berrybread

Alice28 said:


> I got mine today.Quite the line up at the store.
> 
> What's with some people wanting the lowest number as possible? This one woman wanted the CM to look at all the doll's numbers and she wanted to lowest. The CM said, "No, sorry, I don't have time to do that right now." Is there something better about having a lower number???
> 
> I got the Belle, the notecards and the Rapunzel journal. No more mugs at my store, but several journals.



Congrats on getting her! Do you mind me asking how early you got there before it opened and how long the line was? I'm trying to decide how early I should get there for Rapunzel when she eventually comes out. I got my Ariel doll online, but I'd prefer to get Rapunzel from the actual store so I can have her right away  Also, has everyone noticed how much faster Belle sold out online than the others? These dolls are getting more popular with every week!


----------



## Alice28

berrybread said:


> Congrats on getting her! Do you mind me asking how early you got there before it opened and how long the line was? I'm trying to decide how early I should get there for Rapunzel when she eventually comes out. I got my Ariel doll online, but I'd prefer to get Rapunzel from the actual store so I can have her right away  Also, has everyone noticed how much faster Belle sold out online than the others? These dolls are getting more popular with every week!



I have bought all 3 in store. There are two Disney Stores in the Portland metro area. Both of the Portland stores are selling the dolls

Cinderella I bought the night it came out; I was on the fence about buying them, so I went in store to check them out and of course bought one. They had two left.

Ariel I bought in store; I got in line about 9:50 AM and there were about 3 people in front of me. 1 of them was there to buy the Lion King Vinylmations.

Belle I bought in store and I was in line at 9:45. There were about 5 people in front of me and some were there at 9:00. the Disney Store CMs had given those people in line at 9:00 cards to mark their place in line so they could go to Starbucks or whatever to get a coffee. At 9:55 the Disney Store CM came out and said those with a card may follow me to the cash wrap. Those without a card may follow in behind them and go to the 2nd cash wrap to wait your turn. 

I think my store had 16, so it was easy getting one. 

But still- the lady who was at the front of the line both times is the one who was wanting the lowest possible number. Last week the CM acquiesced and looked for her; this week she said, "You will have to wait til I help everyone else, and then we can look but you risk not getting one at all." 

Again, I don't get it- why does the # matter? Even if selling it on ebay, why would a lower number be better?? And my store had the gamut of #- mine was 7XXX and my mom's was 3XXX. So it's not like they are in order or anything. 

Also, I can buy in store in the AM next Monday, but after that I am working usually from 8-1 on weekdays. So I guess I will either order online or see if my mom can buy me one if she is going. Cause I prefer to have them in my greedy little hand, and yes, esp Rapunzel when she comes out!


----------



## berrybread

Alice28 said:


> I have bought all 3 in store. There are two Disney Stores in the Portland metro area.
> 
> Cinderella I bought the night it came out; I was on the fence about buying them, so I went in store to check them out and of course bought one. They had two left.
> 
> Ariel I bought in store; I got in line about 9:50 AM and there were about 3 people in front of me. 1 of them was there to buy the Lion King Vinylmations.
> 
> Belle I bought in store and I was in line at 9:45. There were about 5 people in front of me and some were there at 9:00. the Disney Store CMs had given those people in line at 9:00 cards to mark their place in line so they could go to Starbucks or whatever to get a coffee. At 9:55 the Disney Store CM came out and said those with a card may follow me to the cash wrap. Those without a card may follow in behind them and go to the 2nd cash wrap to wait your turn.
> 
> I think my store had 16, so it was easy getting one.
> 
> But still- the lady who was at the front of the line both times is the one who was wanting the lowest possible number. Last week the CM acquiesced and looked for her; this week she said, "You will have to wait til I help everyone else, and then we can look but you risk not getting one at all."
> 
> Again, I don't get it- why does the # matter? Even if selling it on ebay, why would a lower number be better?? And my store had the gamut of #- mine was 7XXX and my mom's was 3XXX. So it's not like they are in order or anything.




Thank you so much! Yeah I don't see why the number would matter.. Have fun collecting the rest of them  I wonder which doll will be released next!


----------



## Alice28

berrybread said:


> Thank you so much! Yeah I don't see why the number would matter.. Have fun collecting the rest of them  I wonder which doll will be released next!



From rumors I have read, it's all but confirmed it's Mulan. This is one of my faves, my daughter's too! Mulan kicks booty!


----------



## berrybread

Alice28 said:


> From rumors I have read, it's all but confirmed it's Mulan. This is one of my faves, my daughter's too! Mulan kicks booty!



Ooo Mulan's doll is really nice!


----------



## DizneyDogs

Is there a limit at the store of how many you can buy? as I see online it is a limit of 2


----------



## Shivatopia

The Mulan Doll is indeed very lovely, though I was hoping that Snow White would be released next.  Certainly with the quick sales of the dolls now (Belle seems to have sold out online in less than 48 hours), this will most likely create a higher sense of anxiety for fans of the remaining princess dolls that have yet to be released.  I know that I am a bit more worried about being able to collect the rest, especially since the edition sizes for each doll could supposedly shrink from here on out.  

I believe wholeheartedly that online sales forums like eBay are both a blessing and a curse, since it does allow people to obtain items that would otherwise be unobtainable (like the Princess Designer Collection pins), but it also promotes greed from people who take advantage of the limited nature of some items (like the pins or the designer dolls).  Ariel is now being posted for as much as $400 on eBay, which seems very uncalled for.  Sure, people have the option to just not buy it at such a price, but it sets a very ugly tone.  These people are little more than a pack of bloody vultures in my opinion.     

I also don't really understand the lady who wanted the lower numbered dolls from the edition.  Unless you actually got #0001 or #8000, I can hardly see how the number would really affect the item's value or desirability for most people.  I could also see that if someone had a favorite number (like #3333, a birth year, or something like that), maybe that would be meaningful on a personal level, but otherwise... I don't get it either.


----------



## *sarah*

berrybread said:


> Congrats on getting her! Do you mind me asking how early you got there before it opened and how long the line was? I'm trying to decide how early I should get there for Rapunzel when she eventually comes out. I got my Ariel doll online, but I'd prefer to get Rapunzel from the actual store so I can have her right away  Also, has everyone noticed how much faster Belle sold out online than the others? These dolls are getting more popular with every week!



That is how I was with Ariel, I wanted her from the store so I could have her right away!! LOL 
Are you serious? Belle is already sold out online!? WOW. I noticed that the cute little clutch handbag was sold out so I was happy that I got mine. And that is one of the items that is much prettier in person. I thought it looked okay online, but at the store I was in love with it.




DizneyDogs said:


> Is there a limit at the store of how many you can buy? as I see online it is a limit of 2



From what I understood, its the same at the stores as it is online. Two per guest.


----------



## Shivatopia

DizneyDogs said:


> Is there a limit at the store of how many you can buy? as I see online it is a limit of 2



Retail stores are supposed to also limit each guest to 2 dolls per person per day.  That's not to say that if "person A" brought a friend, "person B", they could potentially buy 4 dolls collectively, making the store sell out a lot faster.


----------



## jejuneraccoon

I got to the mall early on Monday only to be greeted by a huge line. Apparently the store passed out reservation cards for the dolls RIGHT before I got there. The guy in front of me said he got the last one. I am just hoping no one in front of me bought multiples just so they could sell them later on. I suspect the line was particularly long because, firstly, Belle is more popular, and secondly, because many people had the day off. 

Only a mild bummer as the website has free shipping for the holiday. 

What time do you all think I should try to get there this coming Monday? Thanks!


----------



## PatMcDuck

It was interesting because yesterday we got more Belle dolls in the store, in a drop shipment, as did many other stores.  The stores did not know they were getting them.  I think about a dozen more per store, not sure exactly.  People were going nuts because they were sold out online.  Some guests drove a few hours to get to our store to pick them up.

We also got more Cinderellas in late last week.  Of course, all the dolls are gone now, Cindy and Belle.  

We have a few mugs left.  Tiana and Mulan only, I think.  

I am surprised of the interest in this line myself.  I have been trying to warn the management of the high interest in the Rapunzel doll in particular.  I hope they come up with the fairest way to sell them.  Any suggestions from the guests here that buy these dolls?  (not that I am able to set policy or anything , but I can pass it along.)


----------



## Shivatopia

Disney's approach to this collection is very bizzare to me.  I really think the root problem is that they did not think that the response to it would be as popular as it has become.  For example, the original plan with the dolls seemed to be that they would send a dozen or so dolls to each of the retail locations and sell the rest online, but I think when the stores were selling out so quickly that they changed gears and are trying to patch things up by sending more dolls to the retail stores.  Guest satisfaction is a big thing with Disney as a general rule, and I don't think that they (on the corporate level) like the idea that they could lose a sale because of inadequate stock.  

That being said, they have managed the other merchandise for this collection terribly, in my opinion.  The mugs sold out very quickly with no new stock seemingly on the way.  They've released 3 scarves and 3 shirts, featuring 3 princesses only (with 2 background appearances of Aurora and Cinderella on the Belle T-Shirt).  The Snow White Compact Mirror never seemed to materialize outside of the D23 Expo.  And I think that the journals have had a longer presence on the shelves, due to the $19.50 price tag more than the desire to own them.  The clutch purse has also sold out.  At the 2 local Disney stores near me (San Francisco & Colma), the area devoted to this collection looks very bare and sad.  

To make matters worse, the cast members at the retail stores are left completely in the dark as to what will happen until something actually does happen, which puts them into a bind when having to deal with questioning or upset customers.  I know that poor communication between corporate planning and the point-of-sale level is (and has always been) typically less than ideal, but with modern communication technology, I just think that there must be a better way to keep everyone in the loop.


----------



## jejuneraccoon

PatMcDuck said:


> Any suggestions from the guests here that buy these dolls?  (not that I am able to set policy or anything , but I can pass it along.)



If your store is in a position to do so, I think the limit of two to a customer is fair. I hope they don't impose a one-per-customer limit because next week I will be buying one for myself and one for friend (who actually works at Disney World but is unable to get out of work to make the purchase). 

At one of the local stores they passed out reservation cards for dolls to those who were lining up before the opening of the store. I like this idea so I don't get paranoid that someone will cut line.


----------



## PrincessAurora83

Hey everyone!  I managed to get the Belle and Cinderella dolls, but missed out on the Ariel (which happens to be my favorite of the series ).

If anyone has an extra Ariel and missed out on the Belle or Cinderella I would love to do a "doll trade".   I would be forever grateful. 

I would also be interested in purchasing if the price is fair.

Send me a message if you're interested...thanks everyone!


----------



## PatMcDuck

As a CM who does not buy these dolls, I was just wondering about the overall fairest way to handle the dolls going forward.

People come to the store before it opens and line up outside, but others just call the store at 10 am and the store will hold them until closing.  I was just thinking that eventually there might be a line large enough outside the store for all the dolls, however.  In this case, is it fair to hold any for phone call guests?  In this case, handing out cards to the line outside seems the fairest and safest.  Otherwise guests might run in, charge to the cash wrap and it seems like that could be a bad idea to me.  And when we open, there is not really a line.  And I am in an IP store, where they hold the opening ceremony for a child to turn the key each morning.  I can see the doll guests being inpatient for this, unless they held a card that guaranteed them a doll.

Good luck everyone!

oh, yes, the only allow guests to buy 2.


----------



## *sarah*

PatMcDuck said:


> As a CM who does not buy these dolls, I was just wondering about the overall fairest way to handle the dolls going forward.
> 
> People come to the store before it opens and line up outside, but others just call the store at 10 am and the store will hold them until closing.  I was just thinking that eventually there might be a line large enough outside the store for all the dolls, however.  In this case, is it fair to hold any for phone call guests?  In this case, handing out cards to the line outside seems the fairest and safest.  Otherwise guests might run in, charge to the cash wrap and it seems like that could be a bad idea to me.  And when we open, there is not really a line.  And I am in an IP store, where they hold the opening ceremony for a child to turn the key each morning.  I can see the doll guests being inpatient for this, unless they held a card that guaranteed them a doll.
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> oh, yes, the only allow guests to buy 2.



Wow, I am a little shocked that yall will hold them for people. The mall I went to, I called them at 9:50am, 10 minutes before the store opened and said I was on the way and would be there within 20-30 minutes and they refused to hold one for me. So I had the dh step on the gas! LOL. They had sold 5 by the time we got there about 20 minutes later.


----------



## berrybread

PatMcDuck said:


> As a CM who does not buy these dolls, I was just wondering about the overall fairest way to handle the dolls going forward.
> 
> People come to the store before it opens and line up outside, but others just call the store at 10 am and the store will hold them until closing.  I was just thinking that eventually there might be a line large enough outside the store for all the dolls, however.  In this case, is it fair to hold any for phone call guests?  In this case, handing out cards to the line outside seems the fairest and safest.  Otherwise guests might run in, charge to the cash wrap and it seems like that could be a bad idea to me.  And when we open, there is not really a line.  And I am in an IP store, where they hold the opening ceremony for a child to turn the key each morning.  I can see the doll guests being inpatient for this, unless they held a card that guaranteed them a doll.
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> oh, yes, the only allow guests to buy 2.



Yes that does seem like the fairest way. Your store holds them until closing? Wow. The Disney Store near me isn't allowed to!


----------



## berrybread

PatMcDuck said:


> It was interesting because yesterday we got more Belle dolls in the store, in a drop shipment, as did many other stores.  The stores did not know they were getting them.  I think about a dozen more per store, not sure exactly.  People were going nuts because they were sold out online.  Some guests drove a few hours to get to our store to pick them up.
> 
> We also got more Cinderellas in late last week.  Of course, all the dolls are gone now, Cindy and Belle.
> 
> We have a few mugs left.  Tiana and Mulan only, I think.
> 
> I am surprised of the interest in this line myself.  I have been trying to warn the management of the high interest in the Rapunzel doll in particular.  I hope they come up with the fairest way to sell them.  Any suggestions from the guests here that buy these dolls?  (not that I am able to set policy or anything , but I can pass it along.)



I want to say thank you so much for saying your store got more dolls because today when I read your post I called my Disney Store and they said they had literally just received them 5 minutes before I called and they were like "how did you know???". I felt like Timmy Turner "Uhh... Internet?" LOL. Anyway I rushed down there as fast as I could and luckily they were all still there! They only got 4 more and no one knew they were there, so I had a great chance of getting one. I wasn't planning on getting her when she first came out but I totally regretted it after so I was so happy they got more today!


----------



## *sarah*

berrybread said:


> I want to say thank you so much for saying your store got more dolls because today when I read your post I called my Disney Store and they said they had literally just received them 5 minutes before I called and they were like "how did you know???". I felt like Timmy Turner "Uhh... Internet?" LOL. Anyway I rushed down there as fast as I could and luckily they were all still there! They only got 4 more and no one knew they were there, so I had a great chance of getting one. I wasn't planning on getting her when she first came out but I totally regretted it after so I was so happy they got more today!




YAY that is awesome you were able to get one after all!!!!


----------



## PatMcDuck

Just to add one small point, our store was not taking the "holds" before 10 am, store opening, only after we opened at 10am.

This policy may change for next week, of course.  We were holding them for the same day, I think because we normally hold items for guests like costumes or whatever.  We usually hold items until the close of business the _next day_, but for the dolls they said the_ same day_.  

I would guess they may stop this policy of holding the dolls, it was done to help guests who were driving a distance to the store, to avoid a wasted trip.


----------



## Shivatopia

PatMcDuck said:


> Just to add one small point, our store was not taking the "holds" before 10 am, store opening, only after we opened at 10am.
> 
> This policy may change for next week, of course.  We were holding them for the same day, I think because we normally hold items for guests like costumes or whatever.  We usually hold items until the close of business the _next day_, but for the dolls they said the_ same day_.
> 
> I would guess they may stop this policy of holding the dolls, it was done to help guests who were driving a distance to the store, to avoid a wasted trip.



Hi PatMcDuck,

Are the people who are calling into the store to reserve a doll (after the 10 am store opening) able to pre-pay over the phone with a credit card, and therefore technically they would already own it?  The receipt then can be attached to the doll, so it does not get sold to someone else.  Also, if the person does not pick it up by the end of the day, the charge could be reversed and the doll could become available again for purchase on the next day.  

I totally understand that it would be very upsetting for someone who called in and then drove several miles to get a doll, only to then be told that it was no longer available when they actually arrived.  But what if someone calls in to reserve a doll and never shows up?  A person who actually came into the store to buy a doll may be told that they were sold out, when there really is a doll "on hold" without any guarantee that the person who called in is even coming (and pre-payment over the phone was not done)?  Since some locations seem to be selling out of the dolls so quickly, it seems more fair to just use a non-negotiable first-come-first-served basis policy for these particular limited items.


----------



## Alice28

Shivatopia said:


> Hi PatMcDuck,
> 
> Are the people who are calling into the store to reserve a doll (after the 10 am store opening) able to pre-pay over the phone with a credit card, and therefore technically they would already own it?  The receipt then can be attached to the doll, so it does not get sold to someone else.  Also, if the person does not pick it up by the end of the day, the charge could be reversed and the doll could become available again for purchase on the next day.
> 
> I totally understand that it would be very upsetting for someone who called in and then drove several miles to get a doll, only to then be told that it was no longer available when they actually arrived.  But what if someone calls in to reserve a doll and never shows up?  A person who actually came into the store to buy a doll may be told that they were sold out, when there really is a doll "on hold" without any guarantee that the person who called in is even coming (and pre-payment over the phone was not done)?  Since some locations seem to be selling out of the dolls so quickly, it seems more fair to just use a non-negotiable first-come-first-served basis policy for these particular limited items.



I think this would be very fair- if you want the store to put it on hold for you, then you have to pay for it over the phone. That way it's fair- you've paid for it, it's yours, no chance of them selling it to a walk in. It's fair for the store- they sold the item for sure, they don't risk losing the sale due to a flake who decides not to drive to the store afterall.


----------



## AdrianaYadira

Does anyone know if any store is selling them over the phone and shipping them out? We only have 1 store in Colorado that is selling them but they sell out quick! And I can't take off Mondays (because of work) so I was hoping that another Disney store in another state would sell me a doll and ship it. Does anyone know if any store is doing this? Would greatly appreciate it!! I was looking for Cinderella and Ariel.


----------



## berrybread

*sarah* said:


> YAY that is awesome you were able to get one after all!!!!



Thanks!! She's so beautiful!


----------



## berrybread

AdrianaYadira said:


> Does anyone know if any store is selling them over the phone and shipping them out? We only have 1 store in Colorado that is selling them but they sell out quick! And I can't take off Mondays (because of work) so I was hoping that another Disney store in another state would sell me a doll and ship it. Does anyone know if any store is doing this? Would greatly appreciate it!! I was looking for Cinderella and Ariel.



I haven't heard of that, but then again I don't know for sure.
Seems like it would be just like buying from the disney store online. The shipping is fast for these dolls from my experience. I got my ariel doll in just a few days and I live in Canada.
Also, Cinderella and Ariel were the first 2 to come out and are both sold out online and in store


----------



## nyprincess11681

Dont trust the disney store workers.  I went tuesday night and got a cinderella and they told me ups is bringing more belles friday at 5.  I called today and she goes oh they came wed morning and are sold out.  I'm so mad.  You telling me tuesday night they had no clue theyd be there wed?


----------



## Shivatopia

AdrianaYadira said:


> Does anyone know if any store is selling them over the phone and shipping them out? We only have 1 store in Colorado that is selling them but they sell out quick! And I can't take off Mondays (because of work) so I was hoping that another Disney store in another state would sell me a doll and ship it. Does anyone know if any store is doing this? Would greatly appreciate it!! I was looking for Cinderella and Ariel.



According to a CM who works at a Disney Store (source: disneypinforum), her Disney Store is capable of fulfilling orders over the phone and shipping out to other states.  I don't know if all Disney Stores offer this service.  If possible, could you have someone order the future release dolls from disneystore.com for you?  



nyprincess11681 said:


> Dont trust the disney store workers.  I went tuesday night and got a cinderella and they told me ups is bringing more belles friday at 5.  I called today and she goes oh they came wed morning and are sold out.  I'm so mad.  You telling me tuesday night they had no clue theyd be there wed?



Not to make excuses for that CM, but they really don't seem to receive reliable information from the corporate distribution department about future shipments of items that have already been officially released.  I have asked numerous times about any future plans of Disney to release the Designer Princess mugs again, but I have not ever received any confirmation that Disney plans to do so.  I'm glad I got my Snow White mug on eBay before the prices skyrocketed to the present outlandish asking prices ($50-$100 for a single mug that cost $10.50 is way too much!)


----------



## *sarah*

I sure do wish I would have bought that Rapunzel mug when I saw it, cause I am sure I have no chance now of getting it. I do have the Ariel one though, so I shouldn't complain.


----------



## poohbear158

I have a Cinderella and a Belle doll that I would LOVE to trade for an Ariel doll if anyone is interested.


----------



## midnitemasque

I have a question....
I literally had no idea Ariel had come out (I've been dealing with some personal matters and was oblivious), she is my absolute favorite of the series and the only doll I am interested in purchasing. Of course, she's sold out, and people on ebay are ripping off fans like me.
The salesgirl at my Disney store confused me...so do they get more dolls during the week, or on Mondays?? Or is it JUST the new doll?

I'm reallllllllllly hoping Disney takes back it's limited qualities policy on these dolls. Ever fan who genuinely wants one should be able to purchase one.


----------



## Shivatopia

midnitemasque said:


> I have a question....
> I literally had no idea Ariel had come out (I've been dealing with some personal matters and was oblivious), she is my absolute favorite of the series and the only doll I am interested in purchasing. Of course, she's sold out, and people on ebay are ripping off fans like me.
> The salesgirl at my Disney store confused me...so do they get more dolls during the week, or on Mondays?? Or is it JUST the new doll?
> 
> I'm reallllllllllly hoping Disney takes back it's limited qualities policy on these dolls. Ever fan who genuinely wants one should be able to purchase one.



The trend so far has been that the new featured princess doll is released on Monday.  The retail stores appear to have received up to 12-14 dolls of the LE 8000 dolls (but there have been reports that some stores received significantly less, like 3 only).  Some stores received a second shipment of Cinderella dolls sometime after Ariel was released, also in varied quantities per store.  The Ariel doll was listed as sold out online by the end of her first week, and I don't know if any of the retail stores received a second shipment of her. (Can anyone confirm this?)  The Belle dolls were listed as sold out online in less than 48 hours of her release, but the retail stores did receive second shipments for her as early as the Wednesday after her release.  Cinderella sold out online the same day that Belle did (so a little over 2 weeks after her release date).  

Sadly, there is no consistency with what Disney is doing with distribution.  I think it would have been better to follow their Cinderella model of waiting a week before sending more dolls to the stores, so that people did have more opportunity to buy a doll online, as opposed to the Belle model, which gave a 1 1/2 day window of opportunity to buy her online.  The problem with second shipments to the retail stores is that no one can predict if and/or when it will happen.  

Unfortunately, based on the sound of things, the only way to get an Ariel doll now would be venues like eBay (and the price hikes have been unbelievable), unless disneystore.com "magically" finds more dolls and relists them online, like they have with other limited edition items in the past (which have mostly been pins, from my own observations).


----------



## *sarah*

Shivatopia said:


> unless disneystore.com "magically" finds more dolls and relists them online, like they have with other limited edition items in the past (which have mostly been pins, from my own observations).



That is something I've never understood. I look at the pins online. Limited Edition. Then they are not online anymore as if they are sold out. Then a while later they reappear. Most recently noticed it with an Ariel pin I ordered from the 110th Legacy Collection. But other things I wish for them to bring back they never do. Like when they had all the new neat Ariel stuff for the opening of the new ride at DL, I ordered the scarf (which sold out so quick) but I also was wanting to purse, but they sold out before I could order it. And I have never seen it since


----------



## Chalda

Hi everyone. I got my Ariel and Cinderella today by mail. I guess I should feel really fortunate. I was at D23 and got to see all of the dolls in person there. I decided that Ariel and Cinderella were the only ones I was really interested in buying and they just happened to be the first two out.

Anyway, when they were on display they were in their boxes but fixed up from how they are delivered. They did not have the plastic backing holding them up, the plastic in their hair and holding pieces down were not there. I know disney had to do it so they didn't look bad on delivery but are you guys opening them up to fix them up like a real display? What kind of doll stands are you using? I guess the standard barbie ones probably work. I know this kills resell value but I plan to keep them and would rather have them looking nice.

Opinions?


----------



## Chalda

Oh, also I know they were offering packages of the dolls at D23. Pay for all 10 dolls and they get shipped to you once they have all been released. I'm not sure how many people took up on that but that could be affecting the number of dolls released into stores and online


----------



## Chalda

*sarah* said:


> That is something I've never understood. I look at the pins online. Limited Edition. Then they are not online anymore as if they are sold out. Then a while later they reappear. Most recently noticed it with an Ariel pin I ordered from the 110th Legacy Collection. But other things I wish for them to bring back they never do. Like when they had all the new neat Ariel stuff for the opening of the new ride at DL, I ordered the scarf (which sold out so quick) but I also was wanting to purse, but they sold out before I could order it. And I have never seen it since


I got the incredibly expensive jacket. Once it got to me it was way too small. I had to return it but of course larger sizes were gone


----------



## *sarah*

Chalda said:


> Hi everyone. I got my Ariel and Cinderella today by mail. I guess I should feel really fortunate. I was at D23 and got to see all of the dolls in person there. I decided that Ariel and Cinderella were the only ones I was really interested in buying and they just happened to be the first two out.
> 
> Anyway, when they were on display they were in their boxes but fixed up from how they are delivered. They did not have the plastic backing holding them up, the plastic in their hair and holding pieces down were not there. I know disney had to do it so they didn't look bad on delivery but are you guys opening them up to fix them up like a real display? What kind of doll stands are you using? I guess the standard barbie ones probably work. I know this kills resell value but I plan to keep them and would rather have them looking nice.
> 
> Opinions?



Mine came exactly how they were displayed at the store. Where Ariel is posing. So I just came home and put the whole display case on my shelf.




Chalda said:


> I got the incredibly expensive jacket. Once it got to me it was way too small. I had to return it but of course larger sizes were gone



Grr, that really stinks!!!


----------



## Chalda

The time I saw them was at the preview at Expo D23. This was before any of the releases. I imagine that they took the dolls out of the boxes to set them up. What I'm referring to is the clear plastic that sits behind the doll and the ties and things that keep them in place. I just don't think all that stuff looks good in the case. I'm thinking that I will take them out and put them on a doll stand. Maybe it's just me


----------



## Shivatopia

Chalda said:


> The time I saw them was at the preview at Expo D23. This was before any of the releases. I imagine that they took the dolls out of the boxes to set them up. What I'm referring to is the clear plastic that sits behind the doll and the ties and things that keep them in place. I just don't think all that stuff looks good in the case. I'm thinking that I will take them out and put them on a doll stand. Maybe it's just me



No, I totally understand where you are coming from on this.  The plastic does look a little strange if you look too closely.  As a doll collector, myself, I am super tempted to rearrange some of the dolls from the way they are factory-packaged, but of course, one must keep in mind that doing so will destroy their resale value considerably.  However, if you plan on keeping them, you should definitely display them as you like.  They are there for your enjoyment.  Certainly, if I were better at styling doll hair, I would totally take down Aurora's updo so her hair looked more traditional, and I would try to make Belle's updo look like her design sketch.


----------



## *sarah*

Chalda said:


> The time I saw them was at the preview at Expo D23. This was before any of the releases. I imagine that they took the dolls out of the boxes to set them up. What I'm referring to is the clear plastic that sits behind the doll and the ties and things that keep them in place. I just don't think all that stuff looks good in the case. I'm thinking that I will take them out and put them on a doll stand. Maybe it's just me



Oh okay, I understand what you mean. Sorry I wasn't totally clear earlier. I thought you meant it came without the plastic in there. I think at a Hobby Lobby or Micheals you could find a doll stand or different style of display case. I say she's yours so fix her up however you want!


----------



## kjack89048

I had no idea these would be so popular! I saw cinderella doll last friday and she had been out for 2 weeks so I went home told my fiancee that is what I wanted for my wedding present. I told him to get her soon! He went back a week later and they were all gone! He feels horrible now for telling me I was crazy they would be gone! If anyone has one they would like to sell I would be so greatful as they are very expensive on ebay! It's a shame people do that to people who just want the doll! 

Also how much are the mugs? I did not see them at my store.


----------



## Lourde311

kjack89048 said:


> I had no idea these would be so popular! I saw cinderella doll last friday and she had been out for 2 weeks so I went home told my fiancee that is what I wanted for my wedding present. I told him to get her soon! He went back a week later and they were all gone! He feels horrible now for telling me I was crazy they would be gone! If anyone has one they would like to sell I would be so greatful as they are very expensive on ebay! It's a shame people do that to people who just want the doll!
> 
> Also how much are the mugs? I did not see them at my store.



The mugs are going for $10.50 each or 2 for $14...  I just picked up a Belle and Mulan today.  They also have the journals and I was able to get the Snow White, Belle, Rapunzel and Ariel ones...


----------



## Lourde311

This coming Monday Mulan is being released and on the 19th will be Snow White...  I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Lourde311

Shivatopia said:


> Not to make excuses for that CM, but they really don't seem to receive reliable information from the corporate distribution department about future shipments of items that have already been officially released.  I have asked numerous times about any future plans of Disney to release the Designer Princess mugs again, but I have not ever received any confirmation that Disney plans to do so.  I'm glad I got my Snow White mug on eBay before the prices skyrocketed to the present outlandish asking prices ($50-$100 for a single mug that cost $10.50 is way too much!)



Are you still interested in some of the mugs?  I went to a local store today and came across quite a few of them...  Let me know and I'd be happy to look into it for you.  My local store still has journals, mugs, sticky notes and post cards.


----------



## Shivatopia

Lourde311 said:


> Are you still interested in some of the mugs?  I went to a local store today and came across quite a few of them...  Let me know and I'd be happy to look into it for you.  My local store still has journals, mugs, sticky notes and post cards.



Thanks, Lourde!  I lucked out with the San Francisco store yesterday.  By happy coincidence, I decided to randomly call them at noon to see if they got a new shipment of mugs in, since the eBay market suddenly was flooded with (overpriced) mugs.  The manager answered the phone and told me that they just got a shipment in and were unpacking them at that moment.  She was kind enough to reserve some mugs for me, so after work I was able to buy a Rapunzel, Aurora, Ariel, Cinderella, and Jasmine mug, as well as a second back-up Snow White mug (in case I accidentally break my original one!).  So I'm pretty much set, except for the remaining yet-to-be-released dolls!


----------



## Shivatopia

Lourde311 said:


> This coming Monday Mulan is being released and on the 19th will be Snow White...  I CAN'T WAIT!



Wow, I really hope that Snow White is to be released the Monday after Mulan!  That means I'll get my Snow White via UPS a day or two after my birthday!  =)  Do you mind sharing where you heard that Snow White is scheduled for September 19th?


----------



## *sarah*

Shivatopia said:


> Thanks, Lourde!  I lucked out with the San Francisco store yesterday.  By happy coincidence, I decided to randomly call them at noon to see if they got a new shipment of mugs in, since the eBay market suddenly was flooded with (overpriced) mugs.  The manager answered the phone and told me that they just got a shipment in and were unpacking them at that moment.  She was kind enough to reserve some mugs for me, so after work I was able to buy a Rapunzel, Aurora, Ariel, Cinderella, and Jasmine mug, as well as a second back-up Snow White mug (in case I accidentally break my original one!).  So I'm pretty much set, except for the remaining yet-to-be-released dolls!




Lucky you! I wish I'd been smart enough to call and check on new shipments of mugs before we left home today, then I would have begged dh to go way out of the way to the Disney store to pick one up if they'd had some. Hmmm we are going one day next week, I will have to call and see then.


----------



## Shivatopia

*sarah* said:


> Lucky you! I wish I'd been smart enough to call and check on new shipments of mugs before we left home today, then I would have begged dh to go way out of the way to the Disney store to pick one up if they'd had some. Hmmm we are going one day next week, I will have to call and see then.



I wouldn't worry too much.  It seems that the mugs will still be available throughout the full 10 weeks of the doll promotion, especially since they are only available at the retail stores.  Since more shipments of the mugs seem to recently be appearing across the nation, that's a really good sign.  So, whatever you do, don't fall into the current eBay high-priced traps; patience and persistence can pay off in this case.  Just keep tabs with your local store.  

I can't believe that people are making so much money off of a mug that they spent $7 each on!  I mean, I could have bought a lot more mugs to turn around and sell on eBay for $30+ each, but is just something I personally cannot do to other collectors.  I feel that everyone who wants to collect an item should be able to buy it at retail price, if possible.  On the other hand, I know that selling marked-up collectibles on eBay is how some people supplement their income, but that is just not something my conscience would allow me to do.  Of course, that's also why I'm not anywhere near being wealthy!  Lol!  I have no business sense!


----------



## Chalda

Before the set was coming out I saw people selling the package for $650 on ebay. Disney was only charging $550. So they wanted people to just hand them an extra $100 for no specific reason... Yeah, seems bad


----------



## Tinkerboy00

You guys are making me want these now.


----------



## dobiemom

I heard about these dolls on another company's doll forum the week before they released the first princess for sale. I wasn't too sold on getting any of them, but the more I look at the Mulan doll, the more I really hope I can get her tomorrow. She is my absolute favorite female Disney character.  I wouldn't mind having Pocahontas, Tiana and Jasmine as well.


----------



## Lourde311

Shivatopia said:


> Wow, I really hope that Snow White is to be released the Monday after Mulan!  That means I'll get my Snow White via UPS a day or two after my birthday!  =)  Do you mind sharing where you heard that Snow White is scheduled for September 19th?



I called a store in another state, (I'm from Florida), in search for any of the dolls and found one that had 2 Cinderellas left...  of course I purchased them...  The lady was really nice over the phone and told me that this week it would be Mulan and the 19th would be Snow White...  Hope that helps.

I also went as far as calling the UK and found that they still have all 3 of the dolls available for sale...  unfortunately they do not ship out to the US and I don't know anyone who lives out there that I can ask a favor of either...


----------



## *sarah*

I wonder what the chances of me being able to get an Ariel or Rapunzel journal are....Are the stores getting more shipments of those?? DH asked me if I wanted the journal that first day in the store and I said no cause I figured I wouldn't use it, but now I've thought of a use for it and want one! lol.


----------



## Shivatopia

Lourde311 said:


> I called a store in another state, (I'm from Florida), in search for any of the dolls and found one that had 2 Cinderellas left...  of course I purchased them...  The lady was really nice over the phone and told me that this week it would be Mulan and the 19th would be Snow White...  Hope that helps.



Ah, I see!  I really hope that she is right, since Snow White has been my #1 priority for this collection from the start.  Well, that, and it's getting ever closer to my birthday...    So far as I have seen, hints of future release dates have been through that venue, but I hope no one gets in trouble for "spilling the beans."


----------



## ReggieB

Mulan? Hurray!!

Fingers crossed I remember tomorrow to go online. I totally forgot about Belle.


----------



## *sarah*

Crossing my fingers that all of you hoping to get Mulan tomorrow are able to get her!!! It seems that they are selling out quicker and quicker each week. So good luck to you all!


----------



## gilliansmommy

what store did you find cinderella???? I am dying to get her for my daughter.


----------



## berrybread

*sarah* said:


> Crossing my fingers that all of you hoping to get Mulan tomorrow are able to get her!!! It seems that they are selling out quicker and quicker each week. So good luck to you all!



Totally agree with that! These dolls are going fast! I'm considering getting a mug... not sure. We'll see  The journals are a little pricey and I don't have a use for one right now. I do love the post it notes but they aren't available at my disney store and shipping to canada from the disney store online for just the post it notes is too high!


----------



## dobiemom

*sarah* said:


> Crossing my fingers that all of you hoping to get Mulan tomorrow are able to get her!!! It seems that they are selling out quicker and quicker each week. So good luck to you all!



Thank you! I think I might need to cross all my fingers and toes!   I wasn't even thinking of the mugs or journals but I find myself eyeing them too now. LOL


----------



## jejuneraccoon

Yep, I am told it is Mulan, Snow White then Tiana. Very excited.


----------



## *sarah*

berrybread said:


> Totally agree with that! These dolls are going fast! I'm considering getting a mug... not sure. We'll see  The journals are a little pricey and I don't have a use for one right now. I do love the post it notes but they aren't available at my disney store and shipping to canada from the disney store online for just the post it notes is too high!




Me and DS5 recently started to collect the Disney trading pins. We don't really have a desire to trade, we just buy ones that we really want and put them in shadow boxes. But I want to keep track of the ones we have, with the Pin Pics number, year it came out, where we got it, stuff like that. So I thought that journal would be nice for that. Really I think I just want it and need to find an excuse to use it LOL


----------



## ItsAnonymous

As a tech geek who's waited in line for things like iPads, iPhones and even the Touchpad then I've seen these "hard to find" products bring out the worst in people.

I need to get Rapunzel for my daughter but she is likely to be the last so My fear is that the popularity of these things for resale is growing and by the time Rapunzel is available then the lines will be more scalpers than collectors. 

BTW. Anyone know what time online sales start? The wife would love Mulan so I'll head to the store at 830 but if I could buy online I'd prefer to do that.


----------



## *sarah*

ItsAnonymous said:


> As a tech geek who's waited in line for things like iPads, iPhones and even the Touchpad then I've seen these "hard to find" products bring out the worst in people.
> 
> I need to get Rapunzel for my daughter but she is likely to be the last so My fear is that the popularity of these things for resale is growing and by the time Rapunzel is available then the lines will be more scalpers than collectors.
> 
> BTW. Anyone know what time online sales start? The wife would love Mulan so I'll head to the store at 830 but if I could buy online I'd prefer to do that.



When Ariel came out I checked at right after midnight and it was not online, but then when I got up at 6:30 to get my son ready for school it was on there. So sometime between those times.


----------



## *sarah*

Anyone know if they will be making those scarves for each princess?? They are so pretty, and I sure wouldn't mind an Ariel one!! I bought the Ariel scarf that came out when her new DL ride came out and I LOVE it. But it sure was a whole lot cheaper that these  this Designer Collection is so pricey!!


----------



## Hannahlovesdisney

So its 1:35 AM here and Im actually staying up to buy the next disney doll. I have not bought any of them and yet and it kills me. Im NOT going to miss this one!!! lol yes I am obsessed.


----------



## dobiemom

I was up at 5:30 am and Mulan was on sale so I managed to get her before getting ready for work!  

Those scarves are gorgeous, I'd like to see any other designs too if they have them.


----------



## ItsAnonymous

dobiemom said:


> I was up at 5:30 am and Mulan was on sale so I managed to get her before getting ready for work!


Its 530PST and when I try ordering Mulan it says "The product you have selected cannot be purchased at this time."


----------



## LadyTrampScamp&Angel

I think Mulan is sold out now online, I tried.  

It says "select stores" get them - what does that mean LOL?!  Closest store to me is an hour away, I hate to drive that far and find they don't have them.


----------



## *sarah*

dobiemom said:


> I was up at 5:30 am and Mulan was on sale so I managed to get her before getting ready for work!
> 
> Those scarves are gorgeous, I'd like to see any other designs too if they have them.



 Glad you got her!




LadyTrampScamp&Angel said:


> I think Mulan is sold out now online, I tried.
> 
> It says "select stores" get them - what does that mean LOL?!  Closest store to me is an hour away, I hate to drive that far and find they don't have them.




WOW!! I went and checked just to see and yes she is sold out!!! That is insane. So glad Ariel already came out and I got her cause if she was one of the last ones I don't think I'd have a chance of getting her with as fast as they are selling now.
On the Disney Store facebook page it had a list of all the stores carrying the dolls. Cause not every one of them does. You might check there to see the list. Otherwise I'm not sure where to find out.


----------



## ItsAnonymous

Mulan now is sold out?!?! This isn't a good sign for legitimate collectors because Mulan is one of the less popular princesses yet previous characters lasted FAR longer than a 5AM sellout. Im worried that the ebay crowd is hoarding on these now and if thats the case then we're in trouble...


----------



## poohbear158

I got up at 3am EST and got Mulan at 3:30am.  I am so upset that I missed Ariel.  Our power was out so I could not get her online and our local Disney Store doesn't carry these dolls.  Ariel is my daughters favorite.  I posted on the facebook Disney Store page that I have a Cinderella and a Belle that I could trade for an Ariel, but of course no takers .  I do not want to pay the crazy ebay prices.  I wish I knew someone in Canada or the UK that could buy her for me and have her shipped to me.


----------



## ReggieB

Cannot believe Mulan sold out so fast! I think there should be a 1 limit to be honest. You know for sure there will be a whole bunch popping up on Ebay shortly.

Did get mine, however, now have to wait for her to get here, Disney shipping is so slow!

Not sure I want to have to get up by 5am every Monday morning!!! Hope it doesn't get to the point where I have to be up by 3am to get the doll. Total insanity.


----------



## LovinmyDisneylife

Well I stayed up refreshing my webpage till about 2:15 am cst until I fell asleep. I woke up this morning to see that she is SOLD OUT!  So I pulled out my computer and called the closest Disney Stores to my area (which is 4 hours away) and found a location that had 4 of the dolls and were willing to ship it to me. I was so relieved. The CM put me on hold and I got disconnected. It took me 5 mins before they answered again and they had 1 left. I paid for it and they said she'd be on her way today. Shipping was $10.95. Definitely try calling some Disney Stores close by if anyone missed out on her online. It's worth a shot


----------



## Shivatopia

On the one hand, I want to say: "Unbelieveable!"  But it _is_ believeable, given the trends set by the Ariel and Belle dolls.  It appears that Mulan sold out online in a matter of a few hours!  I hope it doesn't get any worse for the remaining 6 dolls for the actual collectors out there, because this is terrible!  

It appears to me that a few things are going on here: 1.) Collectors are submitting their purchase orders more quickly out of fear that they won't be able to get the dolls, 2.) the eBay-type sellers have realized that the dolls are in demand with limited availability and buying the dolls en masse (if you go on eBay, it's pretty easy to pick out which sellers bought multiple dolls for sale, because their listings are all identical, pictures, wording, and all), and 3.) I am also assuming that Disney may be distributing a few more dolls to the stores that are selling them, either in their initial shipments or in a secondary shipment a few days after release.

I wish Disney's online store could somehow recognize duplicate shipping addresses or payment cards in relation to the dolls, and then hold people to only 2 dolls per household.  I am convinced that the people buying to _only_ turn a profit (I'm not talking about someone who collects one and buys a second to maybe sell), are placing one order after another online.


----------



## *sarah*

Congrats to all of you who were able to get Mulan.  Sorry to those who didn't. This is crazy how fast they sell out. I just hate those money hungry ebay people who are stocking up on them.


----------



## BigGreen73

ItsAnonymous said:


> Mulan now is sold out?!?! This isn't a good sign for legitimate collectors because Mulan is one of the less popular princesses yet previous characters lasted FAR longer than a 5AM sellout. Im worried that the ebay crowd is hoarding on these now and if thats the case then we're in trouble...



Got up at 5am this morning and purchased our Mulan. One thing I thought that I would bring up is that Mulan was LE 6,000 where as Cinderalla, Ariel, and Belle were LE 8,000. Not all the princesses will have the same # available. From the Disney folks that I have spoke to, the LE will range from 4,000 to 8,000. So with the lower # for Mulan, that probably had a part to do w/ the quicker sellout. So be warned!

I agree, that Disneystore should be limiting 1 per household. The scalpers and ebayers are out of control. When Belle sold out, I checked e-bay and there were a bunch of Cinderellas, Ariels, & Belles along with some pre-sells for Mulan. The prices were anywhere from $100 - $600, with the most common bids at $250-$300. Really!?


----------



## DizneyDogs

I placed my order online for Mulan at 12:10 PST according to the time stamp on my order - when I woke up this morning couldn't believe they already sold out - glad I set the alarm to wake up in the middle of the night - guess I'll be doing that for the next 6 weeks!

There is a list of stores on facebook for those that missed out - just call around until you find them in stock and they will ship to you, that's how I was able to obtain Ariel, Cinderella and Belle last week.

I can tell you already the stores in Oregon which have no sales tax cause I tried them last week WILL NOT ship


----------



## Shivatopia

DizneyDogs said:


> I can tell you already the stores in Oregon which have no sales tax cause I tried them last week WILL NOT ship



Good to know!  I suppose it's due to the tax laws (or lack of sales tax in Oregon).


----------



## ReggieB

I saw that availability in the UK Disney Stores is a lot better than here! They still seem to have all dolls. I am super lucky to be from the UK, so I know if I ever struggle here, at least I could perhaps get one shipped to my Mum. Hoping it's not going to come to that though. 

My name is ReggieB and I am a rabid collector!!!


----------



## IknowDoYou?

Would anyone in the UK (or Europe) be willing to ship to me if I have them sent to you?  I've called a ton of stores and not only do they not have any (which I expected), their waiting lists are 20-30 people long.....


----------



## DizneyDogs

Shivatopia said:


> Good to know!  I suppose it's due to the tax laws (or lack of sales tax in Oregon).



Nope actually the manager said they were following corporate policy as stated on facebook that they won't ship or hold limited edition merchandise.

Actually if you order from another state you aren't supposed to be charged the sales tax of that state anyway but Disney Stores still charged me anyway and there isn't even a store here either.  It's just like when you order from DLR or WDW you don't pay sales tax on shipments unless you live in either CA or FL.


----------



## IknowDoYou?

DizneyDogs said:


> Nope actually the manager said they were following corporate policy as stated on facebook that they won't ship or hold limited edition merchandise.
> 
> Actually if you order from another state you aren't supposed to be charged the sales tax of that state anyway but Disney Stores still charged me anyway and there isn't even a store here either.  It's just like when you order from DLR or WDW you don't pay sales tax on shipments unless you live in either CA or FL.



I think they're supposed to charge sales tax if you have a Disney Store in your state.  The reason why that doesn't happen with WDW or DL is that those locations aren't apart of the Disney Store "chain" (even though their owned by the same parent group), so no sales tax collection is required.


----------



## Alice28

I was at one of the Oregon stores this AM and you wouldn't have been able to get one anyway, regardless of the shipping policy. I was #6 in line and there were at LEAST 10-12 people behind me. Most people bought 2; they were out by the 8th person in line.

This is getting insane and it is frustrating to me, just a casual (VERY casual) collector of Disney items. Of any items.

Does anyone know the exact time they showed up on the Disney Store website, and what time zone you are in? I checked at 12:10 or so Pacific time and she wasn't up yet. Thanks~


----------



## Shivatopia

DizneyDogs said:


> Nope actually the manager said they were following corporate policy as stated on facebook that they won't ship or hold limited edition merchandise.
> 
> Actually if you order from another state you aren't supposed to be charged the sales tax of that state anyway but Disney Stores still charged me anyway and there isn't even a store here either.  It's just like when you order from DLR or WDW you don't pay sales tax on shipments unless you live in either CA or FL.



Oh, I see!  I did notice that they put on facebook with the list of participaing stores that the stores _would not_ be taking phone orders or holds for LE items, but obviously, not every store does that, for better or for worse.  I know that some people have been able to fill out their collections because some stores were willing to even ship interstate, so it is what it is!  In any case, Oregon is a dead-zone for last resort efforts!


----------



## Alice28

Shivatopia said:


> On the one hand, I want to say: "Unbelieveable!"  But it _is_ believeable, given the trends set by the Ariel and Belle dolls.  It appears that Mulan sold out online in a matter of a few hours!  I hope it doesn't get any worse for the remaining 6 dolls for the actual collectors out there, because this is terrible!
> 
> It appears to me that a few things are going on here: 1.) Collectors are submitting their purchase orders more quickly out of fear that they won't be able to get the dolls, 2.) the eBay-type sellers have realized that the dolls are in demand with limited availability and buying the dolls en masse (if you go on eBay, it's pretty easy to pick out which sellers bought multiple dolls for sale, because their listings are all identical, pictures, wording, and all), and 3.) I am also assuming that Disney may be distributing a few more dolls to the stores that are selling them, either in their initial shipments or in a secondary shipment a few days after release.
> 
> I wish Disney's online store could somehow recognize duplicate shipping addresses or payment cards in relation to the dolls, and then hold people to only 2 dolls per household.  I am convinced that the people buying to _only_ turn a profit (I'm not talking about someone who collects one and buys a second to maybe sell), are placing one order after another online.



Agreed- I had a greedy ebay seller in front of me in line and I seriously wanted to punch him. So not fair for just genuine Disney lovers out there who want ONE to collect. There were other ebay people late in line and I wanted to say HA HA HA, but I held my tongue. I have the first four, and I'm ready to give up on a few of the princesses who I don't care about. But I do really, really, want Pocohantas, Rapunzel, Snow White & Jasmine. Aurora looks strange to me- that HAIR. And tiana's dress isn't special enough or unique enough for me to want her. At least that's two Sunday nights where I won't stay up early.


----------



## DizneyDogs

IknowDoYou? said:


> I think they're supposed to charge sales tax if you have a Disney Store in your state.  The reason why that doesn't happen with WDW or DL is that those locations aren't apart of the Disney Store "chain" (even though their owned by the same parent group), so no sales tax collection is required.



If the merchandise is being shipped out of state then you aren't supposed to pay sales tax (you are supposed to pay your state's sales tax when you file your tax return - on the line they have about internet, catalog, or any other purchases you made where sales tax wasn't paid) if there is no business presence in your state.  If they have a business presence in the state you live in then they would collect the state's sales tax amount for where the item is being shipped to.  

It's just like when you order online from Disney it ships from TN but they collect the sales tax where the guest lives if they have a business presence in the state where it's being shipped.  Since there is no Disney store here where I live I don't pay sales tax for online orders, but pay it when I file my taxes.  Same goes for WDW or DL they only charge sales tax on guest orders where the shipment is going to CA or FL as they have a business presence in CA & FL.   

Can you tell that I am an accountant and deal with this all the time!!! LOL  You wouldn't believe how many business out there incorrectly bill for sales tax on shipments going out of state.

But anyway I was just happy to get the dolls that the little bit extra wasn't any big deal and I'll just apply it to my tax return.


----------



## DizneyDogs

Alice28 said:


> Does anyone know the exact time they showed up on the Disney Store website, and what time zone you are in? I checked at 12:10 or so Pacific time and she wasn't up yet. Thanks~



I placed my order at 12:10:41 pacific according to the date stamp on my order


----------



## dobiemom

ItsAnonymous said:


> Its 530PST and when I try ordering Mulan it says "The product you have selected cannot be purchased at this time."



It was 5:30 am EST when I ordered her.

The ebay sales are definitely getting out of hand and I feel fortunate to have been able to get her this morning at regular price. It does make me nervous because I do still want to try for Pocahontas and Jasmine, but I am afraid by then the hype will be fever pitch. 

There are already a couple Snow White "pre sales" on ebay.


----------



## ReggieB

Online sales, from what I am seeing, start at 12am Pacific (so 3am EST)

I got my doll a little before 6am EST. Looks like I'll be needing to get up earlier if I want to be sure of getting each doll, even then I'm not sure!!


----------



## anangel21

Does anyone have an extra Ariel doll they would be willing to trade for Mulan or sell it for a reasonable price?  That is the only on we are missing from the collection since our Disney store opened the week after she came out!


----------



## PatMcDuck

I wish Ebay did not allow "presales" like this, it is so annoying.

those "presellers" just have the item shipped direct to the buyer, and usually do not even pay shipping.


----------



## IknowDoYou?

anangel21 said:


> Does anyone have an extra Ariel doll they would be willing to trade for Mulan or sell it for a reasonable price?  That is the only on we are missing from the collection since our Disney store opened the week after she came out!



I might, but I won't know until Wednesday.  I was too deep in the line today, but one of our local stores was closed today (and will be tomorrow) for refurbishment, so their Mulan dolls will go on sale Wednesday morning.  If I can get one there, I'd like to keep our extra Ariel, but if it means having an empty spot in our Disney Princess line, I would rather trade than go to my backup plan of selling it on eBay to pay for an eBay purchase of Mulan.

If you end up finding someone in the meantime, no worries from me, but if you're still looking on Wednesday and I bust, I'll let you know.

Either way, I'll keep you updated, actually.

Good luck!

Ryan


----------



## *sarah*

I was telling DH last night, that I wish I would have bought a 2nd Ariel that day at the store, just to be able to help one of you out. Seems like so many missed out on getting her.


----------



## Shivatopia

*sarah* said:


> I was telling DH last night, that I wish I would have bought a 2nd Ariel that day at the store, just to be able to help one of you out. Seems like so many missed out on getting her.



My sentiments exactly!  My DH generally frowns upon my collecting habit, so I pretty much promised to only buy one of each doll (assuming all goes well in the future for the remaining releases), but now, I realize if I had bought a second Ariel, I would be able to brighten up someone's day by allowing them to get her without paying the inflated price tag.  Unfortunately, at the time, there was no way of telling that things would get so out of hand...


----------



## DrJUSC

Hey guys. I need Ariel BAD. These are for my 3 year old for a collection. I can trade a Mulan if you would like. Please help!!


----------



## DrJUSC

Would you trade me a Cinderella for a Mulan?


----------



## *sarah*

Shivatopia said:


> My sentiments exactly!  My DH generally frowns upon my collecting habit, so I pretty much promised to only buy one of each doll (assuming all goes well in the future for the remaining releases), but now, I realize if I had bought a second Ariel, I would be able to brighten up someone's day by allowing them to get her without paying the inflated price tag.  Unfortunately, at the time, there was no way of telling that things would get so out of hand...



I guess fortunately I only collect 2 things. Disney pins and Ariel stuff. Our bedroom is all Ariel (it doesn't look childish though  ) So when these dolls came out he knew it was a given that I would get her. Glad her supports my addictions LOL


----------



## DrJUSC

*sarah* said:


> I guess fortunately I only collect 2 things. Disney pins and Ariel stuff. Our bedroom is all Ariel (it doesn't look childish though  ) So when these dolls came out he knew it was a given that I would get her. Glad her supports my addictions LOL



Do you have an extra Ariel?


----------



## BigGreen73

Yesterday, I sent an e-mail to the the DisneyStore voicing my concern about the ebayers buying up a bulk of the Designer Dolls and the impact that it is having on the true Disney fans and collectors who want one for themselves, not to sell at jacked up prices on e-bay. I stated I hope that they can look at things for the next 6.

I did get the generic "we appreciate your feedback and it will be forwarded" response, but at least I voiced my opinion on the matter. Looks like I'll be having some early Monday mornings the next 6 weeks.  Who know if they would be able to change anything anyway.  I feel bad for those that missed out.


----------



## Loveddis

I have done the same emailed them with the complaints that their own staff are taking them and preselling them on eBay. I found Rapunzel on eBay and questioned the person regarding availability and shipping. The person stated to me that they could guarantee they would have it as they are a Disney worker!! This is unreal and unfair. I have only bought one of each for me and my four year old to share and unfortunately I learned this morning Disneystore online screwed us. Yes, I got up early and ordered one Mulan an d have the thank you confirmation as well as money taken off my card. This morning I wake to my dear John email that says unfortunately they can't fill my order and hey would I like something else?  WTH? I want my doll I ordered in stock and paid for. I am so angry with them right now.


----------



## Queenie122

Until reading this thread I didn't know how crazy things were! I have two stores in my area selling the dolls.

Cinderella I bought in the store, I happened to be in there the day they went on sale and no one knew about them. I didn't know about them until stumbling upon them really. 

After that I decided I didn't want to drive back to the store (it's not close) and I would get them online. Especially since they told me they were only getting 8 dolls and they would not be restocked.

Belle I woke up Monday and casually bought at Disneystore.com around 11:30am.

The nest week for Ariel I woke up and bought casually Monday at 10:30am.

Mulan I got afraid and kept waking up all night Sunday night. At 3am ET she was not available. At 3:30am ET she was not available. By 3:45am ET she was available to purchase. 

I checked Monday and she was still available at 11:00am ET. She's not available anymore right now. They took the link off the first page to easily get to the dolls. Online you are only allowed to buy 2 dolls a person. 

I collect Barbies but I don't go crazy. After seeing the 10 dolls in the store I knew I would like to have this collection - and it is fairly affordable especially broken up over 10 weeks. I wasn't sure if people would go crazy or not. This is nuts - who can afford to pay $400 for a doll??? I can't believe the ebay prices! I am very lucky to have the first 4 but now I am absolutely paranoid I won't be able to get the rest. It's going to be a long 6 weeks.


----------



## Queenie122

Loveddis said:


> Yes, I got up early and ordered one Mulan an d have the thank you confirmation as well as money taken off my card. This morning I wake to my dear John email that says unfortunately they can't fill my order and hey would I like something else?  WTH? I want my doll I ordered in stock and paid for. I am so angry with them right now.



That is CRAZY!!! OMG I would be so so so livid. They need to make this right! I hope I don't get that email too, I am so sorry 

edit: Yeah tell them you want one of the next dolls that isn't on sale yet!!


----------



## ReggieB

Loveddis said:


> Yes, I got up early and ordered one Mulan an d have the thank you confirmation as well as money taken off my card. This morning I wake to my dear John email that says unfortunately they can't fill my order and hey would I like something else?  WTH? I want my doll I ordered in stock and paid for. I am so angry with them right now.



That is not good.


----------



## Falltime

Alice28 said:


> Does anyone know the exact time they showed up on the Disney Store website, and what time zone you are in? I checked at 12:10 or so Pacific time and she wasn't up yet. Thanks~



My order for Mulan was placed at 3:17am Eastern, which is the same as 2:17 Central, 1:17 Mountain and 12:17 Pacific


----------



## jejuneraccoon

Hello, I have a question for you kind Disney experts: Is this extreme popularity with limited edition Disney products commonplace?

I have loved Disney all my life, but never collected. Never really saw anything I wanted until the release of these new dolls. I was just wondering if things are always this way with collecting Disney products. It's so stressful.


----------



## Falltime

jejuneraccoon said:


> Hello, I have a question for you kind Disney experts: Is this popularity with limited edition Disney products commonplace?
> 
> I have loved Disney all my life, but never collected. Never really saw anything I wanted until the release of these new dolls. I was just wondering if things are always this way with collecting Disney products. It's so stressful.



Pretty much.  The 17" collector dolls that come in the boxes are the same way (they have released 9 of those so far).  Same goes for very LE pins and vinylmations.


----------



## BigGreen73

Falltime said:


> Pretty much.  The 17" collector dolls that come in the boxes are the same way (they have released 9 of those so far).  Same goes for very LE pins and vinylmations.



Unfortunately, what makes it worse is all the e-bayers etc that try to buy up as much LE stuff as possible and try to re-sell at 5x - 10x what they paid. Yes 10x, I saw one e-bayer trying to sell the dolls at $650 buy it now or best offer. C'mon..really?!


----------



## *sarah*

DrJUSC said:


> Do you have an extra Ariel?



Nope sorry I don't, I just bought one that first day they came out.



BigGreen73 said:


> Yesterday, I sent an e-mail to the the DisneyStore voicing my concern about the ebayers buying up a bulk of the Designer Dolls and the impact that it is having on the true Disney fans and collectors who want one for themselves, not to sell at jacked up prices on e-bay. I stated I hope that they can look at things for the next 6.
> 
> I did get the generic "we appreciate your feedback and it will be forwarded" response, but at least I voiced my opinion on the matter. Looks like I'll be having some early Monday mornings the next 6 weeks.  Who know if they would be able to change anything anyway.  I feel bad for those that missed out.



Good for you for emailing them! Maybe if they get enough feedback something will change!




Loveddis said:


> I have done the same emailed them with the complaints that their own staff are taking them and preselling them on eBay. I found Rapunzel on eBay and questioned the person regarding availability and shipping. The person stated to me that they could guarantee they would have it as they are a Disney worker!! This is unreal and unfair. I have only bought one of each for me and my four year old to share and unfortunately I learned this morning Disneystore online screwed us. Yes, I got up early and ordered one Mulan an d have the thank you confirmation as well as money taken off my card. This morning I wake to my dear John email that says unfortunately they can't fill my order and hey would I like something else?  WTH? I want my doll I ordered in stock and paid for. I am so angry with them right now.



 I would be furious!!


----------



## marie1203

I am looking for the Clutch. Has anyone seen it? And for the ones that went to the store have the store carry then every shipment?


----------



## Queenie122

Queenie122 said:


> Mulan I got afraid and kept waking up all night Sunday night. At 3am ET she was not available. At 3:30am ET she was not available. By 3:45am ET she was available to purchase.
> 
> I checked Monday and she was still available at 11:00am ET. She's not available anymore right now. They took the link off the first page to easily get to the dolls. Online you are only allowed to buy 2 dolls a person.





Falltime said:


> My order for Mulan was placed at 3:17am Eastern, which is the same as 2:17 Central, 1:17 Mountain and 12:17 Pacific



Which is totally crazy because I was checking and she wasn't there yet for me. After reading through this thread I've found a few discrepancies with the time stuff is available / sold out. I would think online is online, there isn't a different website based on where you live, right?


----------



## BiiRD

The exact thing happened to me when i ordered ariel online, well before she sold out. I got charged and everything and i called twice and they guaranteed me an ariel doll. Just recently they emailed me a $10 giftcard thinking that would help the situation, they said there was an error in the process of my order!! Disney is making me so angry!


----------



## *sarah*

marie1203 said:


> I am looking for the Clutch. Has anyone seen it? And for the ones that went to the store have the store carry then every shipment?



I bought the clutch in the store at the same time I got a mug and a doll. Maybe call around to local stores to see if they have it? I almost ordered it online, but it didn't look just that great, but it was SO much prettier in person that I had to get it lol.




BiiRD said:


> The exact thing happened to me when i ordered ariel online, well before she sold out. I got charged and everything and i called twice and they guaranteed me an ariel doll. Just recently they emailed me a $10 giftcard thinking that would help the situation, they said there was an error in the process of my order!! Disney is making me so angry!



 I would cry if that happened to me with Ariel.


----------



## gilliansmommy

It is sad. When I got up at 8am EST Monday, Mulan was "not available for purchase at this time" so I drove 1.5 hours to the nearest store. I did buy 2 Mulans and sold one on ebay to buy my much needed Cinderella. I had called every store and no one had a Cinderella since I was late to the game. So now I have Cinderella on the way and a Mulan. One for each daughter.


----------



## Falltime

Queenie122 said:


> Which is totally crazy because I was checking and she wasn't there yet for me. After reading through this thread I've found a few discrepancies with the time stuff is available / sold out. I would think online is online, there isn't a different website based on where you live, right?



Disney does use several different servers so it may just be which ever one you are routed on to how soon they show up


----------



## ReggieB

Falltime said:


> Disney does use several different servers so it may just be which ever one you are routed on to how soon they show up



I asked my husband this (this is the sort of thing he actually knows about!!) He says it shouldn't happen, but it can. Often if a server is down, or there is some sort of delay in a server getting the updated info. The servers aren't independent of each other, they should be communicating frequently, especially in a stock control environment. So again, it shouldn't happen, but it can in certain circumstances.


----------



## aprincess@mail.com

We are "trying" to collect these dolls for our daughter, but we were unable to purchase Cinderella in time... Really not looking forward to paying Ebay prices though. ugh! These dolls are so pretty!
We bought Ariel online on Wednesday afternoon, Belle on Monday morning and my husband stayed up late Sunday night to purchase Mulan at 2:35am PST. It was not available before then. Not sure why eveyone has different availabilty times either. Since we live on the West Coast, were assuming that the East coast is granted online access first. 
Good luck everyone... I will be keeping my fingers crossed that were able to purchase the dolls through Disney's website


----------



## glenpreece

I know the UK and France site both had some available after they were sold out here in North America. And according to people who have stayed up they don't become available until midnight PST.


----------



## ReggieB

glenpreece said:


> I know the UK and France site both had some available after they were sold out here in North America. And according to people who have stayed up they don't become available until midnight PST.



They don't ship outside of Europe  

I thought this could be an option, as I have family in UK. But I think I could only do it if they offered to bring it over in their suitcase when they next visited.

Why? - I was on the UK website this morning and they appeared to have all dolls available. I was looking at shipping costs, it would cost around $30 for an unsigned/untracked package and about $48 for a signed package if you had it come from UK. The dolls work out to be $79 (UK has a huge sales tax!) I would not ship using their postal service without some tracking as things always seem to go missing from here to my Mum and back again on a frequent basis. I also looked at UPS, and nearly passed out, cheapest is around $116 just for shipping!!!! So it would be about $130 +. Cheaper than some of the Ebay sellers. Not cheap enough for me though!!!

Okay I obviously have way too much time on my hand, and have become totally obsessed with collecting these dolls. Curse you Disney!!


----------



## DizneyDogs

aprincess@mail.com said:


> We are "trying" to collect these dolls for our daughter, but we were unable to purchase Cinderella in time... Really not looking forward to paying Ebay prices though. ugh! These dolls are so pretty!
> We bought Ariel online on Wednesday afternoon, Belle on Monday morning and my husband stayed up late Sunday night to purchase Mulan at 2:35am PST. It was not available before then. Not sure why eveyone has different availabilty times either. Since we live on the West Coast, were assuming that the East coast is granted online access first.
> Good luck everyone... I will be keeping my fingers crossed that were able to purchase the dolls through Disney's website



I am on the west coast and my order was at 12:10 PST for Mulan, I think you meant to say 12:35 pst as they are released just after midnight pacific


----------



## DizneyDogs

ReggieB said:


> I asked my husband this (this is the sort of thing he actually knows about!!) He says it shouldn't happen, but it can. Often if a server is down, or there is some sort of delay in a server getting the updated info. The servers aren't independent of each other, they should be communicating frequently, especially in a stock control environment. So again, it shouldn't happen, but it can in certain circumstances.



with all the glitches ds.com has had over the years it wouldn't surprise me, for example they lost all my order history as is the case with several other people I know.  It list one order from 2001 a few from 2005 and 2006 and then none until 2011 and I am someone who regularly buys pins on their website several times a month.


----------



## berrybread

*sarah* said:


> Me and DS5 recently started to collect the Disney trading pins. We don't really have a desire to trade, we just buy ones that we really want and put them in shadow boxes. But I want to keep track of the ones we have, with the Pin Pics number, year it came out, where we got it, stuff like that. So I thought that journal would be nice for that. Really I think I just want it and need to find an excuse to use it LOL



LOL love that xD My disney store ended up getting the post it notes recently and when I saw them in person, I was a little disappointed by how small they were. I ended up getting a rapunzel mug


----------



## *sarah*

berrybread said:


> I ended up getting a rapunzel mug



Lucky! I am headed back into Houston on Thursday so I am going to swing by the Disney Store and see what they have in stock. Crossing my fingers for a Rapunzel mug and an Ariel journal. 
I also think the nail polish is pretty, so I may get that too....


----------



## aprincess@mail.com

DizneyDogs said:


> I am on the west coast and my order was at 12:10 PST for Mulan, I think you meant to say 12:35 pst as they are released just after midnight pacific



Nope it was 2:35am pst, we kept trying after midnight and the doll was not available.  Not sure why? I just hope it doesn't happen again for Mondays doll. I will be disappointed if were unable to get the next princess.


----------



## BigGreen73

aprincess@mail.com said:


> Nope it was 2:35am pst, we kept trying after midnight and the doll was not available.  Not sure why? I just hope it doesn't happen again for Mondays doll. I will be disappointed if were unable to get the next princess.



Looks like I'll be having some early Monday mornings the next 6 weeks. I am on the east coast. Looks like 3am wake -ups for me.  Oh well...If we can get them all, it'll be worth it.


----------



## DizneyDogs

aprincess@mail.com said:


> Nope it was 2:35am pst, we kept trying after midnight and the doll was not available.  Not sure why? I just hope it doesn't happen again for Mondays doll. I will be disappointed if were unable to get the next princess.



wow that is strange that is a good 2 hours after I placed my order


----------



## RocklandPrincess

I haven't had any problems getting the dolls 
my sister in law and I have been waiting outside our local Disney store every Monday @8::30 am or so and we are usually the first ones.
Our store has been recieving between 10 & 16 dolls and it's a limit of one per customer. It makes me angry because half the people who are online are ebayers. They go in as couples andpurchase one each . They are sold out before the store opens, possibly not allowing a true collector to get one. The rule should be one per household! We r collecting these for our daughters. It's our first time collecting


----------



## berrybread

poohbear158 said:


> I got up at 3am EST and got Mulan at 3:30am.  I am so upset that I missed Ariel.  Our power was out so I could not get her online and our local Disney Store doesn't carry these dolls.  Ariel is my daughters favorite.  I posted on the facebook Disney Store page that I have a Cinderella and a Belle that I could trade for an Ariel, but of course no takers .  I do not want to pay the crazy ebay prices.  I wish I knew someone in Canada or the UK that could buy her for me and have her shipped to me.



Hi there, sorry to hear about that! Unfortunately you won't have any luck getting it from Canada because I live there and they sell out just as quickly here. Line ups at 7am. :\


----------



## berrybread

Alice28 said:


> I was at one of the Oregon stores this AM and you wouldn't have been able to get one anyway, regardless of the shipping policy. I was #6 in line and there were at LEAST 10-12 people behind me. Most people bought 2; they were out by the 8th person in line.
> 
> This is getting insane and it is frustrating to me, just a casual (VERY casual) collector of Disney items. Of any items.
> 
> Does anyone know the exact time they showed up on the Disney Store website, and what time zone you are in? I checked at 12:10 or so Pacific time and she wasn't up yet. Thanks~



That's crazy! May I ask how early you got there to be 6th in line?


----------



## xtremeroy

Hi I have an Ariel designer doll that sold for 350 on ebay but the buyer did not pay. Before I relist it Id like to see if anyone has a D23 Expo Cinderella they would trade for her.

xtremeroy06(at)yahoo.com


----------



## glenpreece

berrybread said:


> Hi there, sorry to hear about that! Unfortunately you won't have any luck getting it from Canada because I live there and they sell out just as quickly here. Line ups at 7am. :\


Yeah Mulan sold out at the Eaton Centre in about 20 mins on monday


----------



## glenpreece

xtremeroy said:


> Hi I have an Ariel designer doll that sold for 350 on ebay but the buyer did not pay. Before I relist it Id like to see if anyone has a D23 Expo Cinderella they would trade for her.
> 
> xtremeroy06(at)yahoo.com


i highly doubt people will trade away the silver Cinderella they were literally flying off the shelf and people were buying at least 2 each which I thought was really unfair but oh well. Good Luck


----------



## Alice28

berrybread said:


> That's crazy! May I ask how early you got there to be 6th in line?



I got to TDS at about 8:50. There were 5 adults ahead of me (some had their children with me so the group looked bigger at first glance). 

At 9:00 TDS manager, who is the nicest lady, came out with the cards to pass out. We put ourselves in order of who got there first, and I was #6. There were 14 dolls, and between myself and the people in front of me, 11 were sold. The person behind me bought 2, so the person who was #8 lucked out. She happened to be an off-duty employee who showed up at about 9:00, so she had to wait with the rest of us. 

it was nutzoid. There were at least 12-15 people behind me that I could see while I was in line in the store, waiting my turn to pay. Some literally looked like they were going to cry, and I don't blame them considering at least 1-2 of the people in front of me were (from what I could tell) just turning around to sell on ebay.


----------



## xtremeroy

glenpreece said:


> i highly doubt people will trade away the silver Cinderella they were literally flying off the shelf and people were buying at least 2 each which I thought was really unfair but oh well. Good Luck




I agree. Ebay value is fairly close, maybe some sort of deal can be made.


----------



## gilliansmommy

Has anyone heard about the toddler dolls coming out soon? I saw this link of the DS facebook page.

http://www.stitchkingdom.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/1/files/ds_animators_collection/P1010076.JPG


----------



## RocklandPrincess

Does anyone know when jasmine will be released?


----------



## Aimey8808

RocklandPrincess I agree. I have had no problem being the first in line at the Disney stores on Monday's to get my dolls. Just enough people show up and everyone that's there has been able to get one. But I do feel that every week more people are showing up! I might have to be at store at 7am for snow white! I will be very upset if I have to fight someone over her! Jk


----------



## *sarah*

gilliansmommy said:


> Has anyone heard about the toddler dolls coming out soon? I saw this link of the DS facebook page.
> 
> http://www.stitchkingdom.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/1/files/ds_animators_collection/P1010076.JPG



Aww those are cute, especially the Pocohantas one. Thanks for sharing that, I hadn't heard of them before.


----------



## berrybread

Alice28 said:


> I got to TDS at about 8:50. There were 5 adults ahead of me (some had their children with me so the group looked bigger at first glance).
> 
> At 9:00 TDS manager, who is the nicest lady, came out with the cards to pass out. We put ourselves in order of who got there first, and I was #6. There were 14 dolls, and between myself and the people in front of me, 11 were sold. The person behind me bought 2, so the person who was #8 lucked out. She happened to be an off-duty employee who showed up at about 9:00, so she had to wait with the rest of us.
> 
> it was nutzoid. There were at least 12-15 people behind me that I could see while I was in line in the store, waiting my turn to pay. Some literally looked like they were going to cry, and I don't blame them considering at least 1-2 of the people in front of me were (from what I could tell) just turning around to sell on ebay.



Thanks!
Oh my gosh that's awful... The greed in those ebay sellers in unbelievable. Do they have no conscience? Geez.


----------



## Queenie122

gilliansmommy said:


> Has anyone heard about the toddler dolls coming out soon? I saw this link of the DS facebook page.
> 
> http://www.stitchkingdom.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/1/files/ds_animators_collection/P1010076.JPG



Aren't they out already? My daughter has a Rapunzel that looks exactly like this!


----------



## RareHeartMom

I know the toddler dolls are supposed to come out in time for the holidays.  I had asked a Disney Store manager and he told me that some of the Disney Outlets had them already, but they would get them later on.  I don't recall seeing them at the Disney outlet we have here, but worth a look.

I am so surprised at how popular these dolls have become.  There is almost 300 Mulans on Ebay right now, and I think that # will grow once online orders start arriving.  I think, though, that people are catching on to Ebayers and they aren't paying the outrageous amounts that people are asking for them.   I noticed a lot of high start bids that are just sitting there.  If we stay away from Ebay, maybe the Ebay sellers will leave the collectors alone.  I don't mind paying a little more on Ebay, but not the outrageous prices they are wanting.


----------



## MidnightCat

I have to say, I'm quite shocked at the stories I'm reading from people trying to get these dolls. One in particular was a family between all of them, got 8 Mulan dolls, then tried to sell one of them for $200 outside of the store. Unbelieveable.


----------



## dobiemom

gilliansmommy said:


> Has anyone heard about the toddler dolls coming out soon? I saw this link of the DS facebook page.



I saw that version of toddler Rapunzel on Amazon and stores there have her listed at $100 or more. I haven't seen any of the other ones. 

I mistakenly thought the toddler doll release was the new Jakks Pacific line that hasn't yet put the Mulan version out in stores. I found the Mulan pajamas for this Jakks Pacific line at Target but no one has the actual Mulan doll yet. Plenty of Tiana and Belle, Cinderella, Ariel and Aurora though. 

I'd rather collect the ones shown on Stitch Kingdom. Searching for them is going to be hard since they have the same title of "toddler doll" for both lines. 


My designer Mulan finally shipped! I can relax and stop worrying that my order might have been caught in a glitch.


----------



## BigGreen73

MidnightCat said:


> I have to say, I'm quite shocked at the stories I'm reading from people trying to get these dolls. One in particular was a family between all of them, got 8 Mulan dolls, then tried to sell one of them for $200 outside of the store. Unbelieveable.



That's awful and definitely greed at it's best.  I really hope that people resist buying the dolls from ebay etc. It will be tough for some, but maybe it would send a message. Eventually,and hopefully, the prices would come down or the sellers would just be stuck with them.


----------



## *sarah*

Kind of a dumb question I guess, but since The Disney Store online, removed the easy tab on their front page to get to the Designer Collection, how do you get to it?? Like to be able to see all the things in the Collection at one time. Apparently I'm not too bright, cause I can't figure it out LOL


----------



## GraceMonica

*sarah* said:


> Kind of a dumb question I guess, but since The Disney Store online, removed the easy tab on their front page to get to the Designer Collection, how do you get to it?? Like to be able to see all the things in the Collection at one time. Apparently I'm not too bright, cause I can't figure it out LOL



If you scroll over the "adult" tab on the website, the box to the right is the designer princess tab. Hope this helps!


----------



## GraceMonica

I already have my alarm set for 2:45 am on Monday, east coast time! (I am lucky enough to not have to work that day!) If it's Snow white, Rapunzel, or Jasmine, SHE'S MINE. I hate that ebayers are selling them for that much, so I need to get one before they're gone. I think if people stopped buying them from ebay, they will stop selling them at ridiculous prices.


----------



## BigGreen73

GraceMonica said:


> I already have my alarm set for 2:45 am on Monday, east coast time! (I am lucky enough to not have to work that day!) If it's Snow white, Rapunzel, or Jasmine, SHE'S MINE. I hate that ebayers are selling them for that much, so I need to get one before they're gone. I think if people stopped buying them from ebay, they will stop selling them at ridiculous prices.



I'll be up with ya, but I have to work..

Yeah, they should hit the Disneystore website at 3am ET right? That's what I have been reading anyways. I purchased Mulan at 4:15am ET this past Monday.


----------



## poohbear158

I know this is a long shot, but I refuse to pay the outrageous Ebay prices and I know most people who have her would rather sell her on Ebay and make money but here goes...

I am desperately seeking an Ariel doll.  I have an few things I could trade for her.  I have an extra Cinderella, Belle & Mulan doll and I also have a Designer Doll clutch.  I also have a 17" Alice in Wonderland and 17" limited Queen of Hearts doll.  PM me if you would like to make a trade deal of some sort.  TIA


----------



## *sarah*

GraceMonica said:


> If you scroll over the "adult" tab on the website, the box to the right is the designer princess tab. Hope this helps!




Ahhh okay thank you!!!!


----------



## LostBoy89

Disney's taking ALL my money.....


----------



## faldifaldonza

dobiemom said:


> I saw that version of toddler Rapunzel on Amazon and stores there have her listed at $100 or more. I haven't seen any of the other ones.
> 
> I mistakenly thought the toddler doll release was the new Jakks Pacific line that hasn't yet put the Mulan version out in stores. I found the Mulan pajamas for this Jakks Pacific line at Target but no one has the actual Mulan doll yet. Plenty of Tiana and Belle, Cinderella, Ariel and Aurora though.
> 
> I'd rather collect the ones shown on Stitch Kingdom. Searching for them is going to be hard since they have the same title of "toddler doll" for both lines.
> 
> 
> My designer Mulan finally shipped! I can relax and stop worrying that my order might have been caught in a glitch.



Actually, the line you're talking about is the "My First Disney Princess" by Tolly Tots. Mulan has been spotted on shelves now. 

flickr.com/photos/
51799248@N04/6131459517/

Jakks Pacific has a line called "Disney Princess & Me" which is like American Girl. 
I've read that they also make the Disney Store's classic dolls, so they could be making the toddler dolls for Disney Store as well. 

The "Disney Animator's Collection" is what the picture from Stitch Kingdom is from. 
It hasn't been released yet it; only says Fall 2011. Rapunzel and Tiana look like the previous releases in 2009 and 2010 but a press release said their bodies are resculpted.


----------



## *sarah*

LostBoy89 said:


> Disney's taking ALL my money.....



 WOW amazing you were able to get all the mugs!!! And the dolls too!!!!


----------



## glenpreece

LostBoy89 said:


> Disney's taking ALL my money.....


love your pics


----------



## dobiemom

faldifaldonza said:


> Actually, the line you're talking about is the "My First Disney Princess" by Tolly Tots. Mulan has been spotted on shelves now.
> 
> flickr.com/photos/
> 51799248@N04/6131459517/
> 
> Jakks Pacific has a line called "Disney Princess & Me" which is like American Girl.
> I've read that they also make the Disney Store's classic dolls, so they could be making the toddler dolls for Disney Store as well.
> 
> The "Disney Animator's Collection" is what the picture from Stitch Kingdom is from.
> It hasn't been released yet it; only says Fall 2011. Rapunzel and Tiana look like the previous releases in 2009 and 2010 but a press release said their bodies are resculpted.




Tollytots is a division of Jakks Pacific. There is a review on youtube for that doll which is called My First Disney Princess Mulan, and a written review on the website timetoplaymag.com 

The Animator's Collection is the line I want since I have seen some of the Jakks Pacific ones at Target already. I bought the Jakks Pacific pajamas for Mulan to test them out and see if they fit on the Animator's Collection version.


----------



## GraceMonica

BigGreen73 said:


> I'll be up with ya, but I have to work..
> 
> Yeah, they should hit the Disneystore website at 3am ET right? That's what I have been reading anyways. I purchased Mulan at 4:15am ET this past Monday.



I hear that they should be on the website by 3am ET. But I'm not too sure. I'm going to try to stay up and checking constantly monday morning, but If I do happen to fall asleep, I got the alarm set!


----------



## berrybread

MidnightCat said:


> I have to say, I'm quite shocked at the stories I'm reading from people trying to get these dolls. One in particular was a family between all of them, got 8 Mulan dolls, then tried to sell one of them for $200 outside of the store. Unbelieveable.



I think my head almost exploded reading that. That is truly sad.


----------



## vickxo

LostBoy89 said:


> Disney's taking ALL my money.....



This might be a dumb question but are there 2 different cinderella dolls? because one looks like a silver dress and the other is a blue dress? Maybe it's just my screen or the way the picture looks  
I'm not collecting but my sister in law is and I was just wondering - I couldn't get into the dolls - i'm already knee deep in disney ornaments & the pile just keeps getting higher (thank you disneystore.com free shipping!)


----------



## carebee21

vickxo said:


> This might be a dumb question but are there 2 different cinderella dolls? because one looks like a silver dress and the other is a blue dress? Maybe it's just my screen or the way the picture looks
> I'm not collecting but my sister in law is and I was just wondering - I couldn't get into the dolls - i'm already knee deep in disney ornaments & the pile just keeps getting higher (thank you disneystore.com free shipping!)



There are 2 Cinderella's.  The silver one is a limited edition (I can't remember the exact number but it's much more limited than the other dolls, I think maybe 500?) that was sold at the D23 convention.


----------



## vickxo

carebee21 said:


> There are 2 Cinderella's.  The silver one is a limited edition (I can't remember the exact number but it's much more limited than the other dolls, I think maybe 500?) that was sold at the D23 convention.



Oh Ok Thank You - now I don't have to go see my eye doctor about new glasses


----------



## faldifaldonza

^D23 Expo Silver Cinderella is LE 250. Disney Store is celebrating it's 25th so that's why 250 was the edition number.




dobiemom said:


> Tollytots is a division of Jakks Pacific. There is a review on youtube for that doll which is called My First Disney Princess Mulan, and a written review on the website timetoplaymag.com
> 
> The Animator's Collection is the line I want since I have seen some of the Jakks Pacific ones at Target already. I bought the Jakks Pacific pajamas for Mulan to test them out and see if they fit on the Animator's Collection version.



Oh, sorry, didn't do the research that's it's a division of it.
I already know of that youtube and website. The flickr link I gave shows that Mulan is out in stores. You said Mulan wasn't and I'm just showing you that people have found her already.

Alright, well the Animator's Collection isn't out yet, it won't be hard to find unless they make it limited edition or if there's a big craze after all this Designer Doll frenzy.


----------



## *sarah*

Wow I didn't even notice that the one Cinderella was different. With her being that limited that is even more cool that you have her.


----------



## PatMcDuck

The designer dolls are not returnable, so I think the prices of _some_ of the dolls may drop off on Ebay. People who have 6 might have trouble selling them.

Some people want the entire collection.  But many people just want certain ones.  Some guests just collect Belle, or Ariel, Cinderella.  NOT as many just collect Pocohontas or Mulan for example.  Disney tried to account for this by have different quantity in the editions of the dolls.

They likely underestimated the popularity of Rapunzel.  She is selling out in many ways, toys, Halloween costumes, etc and I suspect these dolls will be no exception.


----------



## Alice28

PatMcDuck said:


> *The designer dolls are not returnable, so I think the prices of some of the dolls may drop off on Ebay. People who have 6 might have trouble selling them.*
> Some people want the entire collection.  But many people just want certain ones.  Some guests just collect Belle, or Ariel, Cinderella.  NOT as many just collect Pocohontas or Mulan for example.  Disney tried to account for this by have different quantity in the editions of the dolls.
> 
> They likely underestimated the popularity of Rapunzel.  She is selling out in many ways, toys, Halloween costumes, etc and I suspect these dolls will be no exception.



Sorry to be a hag, but GOOD. I hope some of those ebay sharks are burned and get nothing close to what they hoped to get by hogging up the dolls.


----------



## KittyKatta

PatMcDuck said:


> They likely underestimated the popularity of Rapunzel.  She is selling out in many ways, toys, Halloween costumes, etc and I suspect these dolls will be no exception.


Even though our family enjoyed Princess and the Frog, Disney went nuts by flooding the market with Tiana stuff yet she doesn't seem to be very popular even when the stuff goes on clearance. Yet Rapunzel is insanely popular and the merchandise choices are so limited. They made so few  Rapunzel items but when you finally do find something it's usually just a silk screen of the same 3 stock photos of Rapunzel on it. Its a shame.


----------



## Shivatopia

Alice28 said:


> Sorry to be a hag, but GOOD. I hope some of those ebay sharks are burned and get nothing close to what they hoped to get by hogging up the dolls.



No judgements here against you.  I totally agree with you!  I also hope that the hoarders get burned for overdoing it.  Surely, everyone's case is different, but on eBay, you can tell when the same person lists 6 of the same doll, often minutes apart from each other: same pictures, same wording, and same pricing.  You don't even need to go into the item listing to verify that it is the same seller for all 6.  I have nothing against anyone who has an eBay business, because we all do what we have to do to put food on the table.  However, when I hear stories about people who cannot get a doll that they actually want to own at retail price, within a week of the item being released, it makes me sad.  The rapid sell-out status of the dolls online coupled with the numerous eBay listings by the same sellers just show that they are the cause for this inbalance.  The Mulan doll selling out within a few hours online is just ridiculous, and some people's orders have even been reported to be cancelled on them.  Boo to the hoarders!


----------



## Shivatopia

KittyKatta said:


> Yet Rapunzel is insanely popular and the merchandise choices are so limited. They made so few  Rapunzel items but when you finally do find something it's usually just a silk screen of the same 3 stock photos of Rapunzel on it.
> 
> It's just odd that Disney isn't Pushing Rapunzel merchandise because she's so popular right now. At the theme parks Cast Members say people are always asking for Rapunzel stuff but they have very few choices... But they have Tiana stuff. And even with their iPad storybook apps they rushed out a Princess and the Frog version (as well as Cars 2 and Toy Story 3) but Tangled has been out over a year and there's nothing.
> 
> Maybe after her coronation things will change but I'm already ready for Merida stuff.



I totally agree that the Rapunzel merchandise is sorely lacking out there.  As you said, perhaps this will change after the coronation ceremony, but considering that _Tangled_ is to date the second most expensive movie ever made, and it is considered to be a commercial box office success, there is a serious deficiency of Rapunzel & Flynn things out there.  I wonder what is really going on in the minds of the Disney marketing department...


----------



## heart goes boOm

hello everyone!  i haven't been here in a while just because it makes me sad i can't go to disneyworld yet!  

but i got my ariel doll from the disneystore... hoping to get 3 more from the disneystore.  i was just wondering... *did anyone try go get the plastic off from behind the doll and cut off the strings holding their hair together??*


----------



## DizneyDogs

PatMcDuck said:


> The designer dolls are not returnable



Where did this info come from?  Not that I am returning mine but I don't see where it says that for the online orders?  

I just looked at my order slip and there is nothing printed there either

Usually when an item is non-returnable it will state it both in the item description and the packing slip.  

or is this the policy for B&M stores?


----------



## *sarah*

Alice28 said:


> Sorry to be a hag, but GOOD. I hope some of those ebay sharks are burned and get nothing close to what they hoped to get by hogging up the dolls.



 I agree!!


----------



## *sarah*

heart goes boOm said:


> hello everyone!  i haven't been here in a while just because it makes me sad i can't go to disneyworld yet!
> 
> but i got my ariel doll from the disneystore... hoping to get 3 more from the disneystore.  i was just wondering... *did anyone try go get the plastic off from behind the doll and cut off the strings holding their hair together??*



I don't know if anyone actually has, but someone did talk about wanting to. And then maybe using a Barbie display stand to have her stand on.


----------



## chicklet2

Heart goes boom,
I did remove plastic from my Ariel doll.I know many may frown on this but I did not get doll to put her away and sell her in future, I love the doll and want to display her without all that plastic .That being said she is in there quite good.First I snipped all strings holding her and her hair and even the plastic wires behind plastic ( you can kind of pull it back and snip them ) As far as the big piece of plastic she is resting on I could not find a way tom get that out without ripping back of display.So what I did is use an exacto knife and carefully cut where plastic met cardboard to remove that whole piece.This did work.Than you just need to be careful getting all those strings you cut off the doll itself, especially in the hair.Than when all is said and done she is free from all plastic behind her and all evidence is left is three lines where plastic was cut with exacto, even with cutting it right where it meets cardboard it is slightly noticeable.If that ends up being and issue in a sense that I don't want to see them at all I will make a new background and slip it behind here, again not damaging original display.As far as the base and her feet goes I didn't touch that at all, I want her to remain in case so felt no need to mess with that.


----------



## berrybread

Hey everyone,
Do any of you know what princess is coming out after Snow White? I haven't heard of any news about that.


----------



## LostBoy89

vickxo said:


> This might be a dumb question but are there 2 different cinderella dolls? because one looks like a silver dress and the other is a blue dress? Maybe it's just my screen or the way the picture looks
> I'm not collecting but my sister in law is and I was just wondering - I couldn't get into the dolls - i'm already knee deep in disney ornaments & the pile just keeps getting higher (thank you disneystore.com free shipping!)



The Silver Cinderella Doll was only sold at the D23 Expo in Anaheim. She is Limited Edition of *250*!!!!! The Silver Cinderella makes the Designer Dolls a collection of 11 instead of 10! She is definitely my prized doll


----------



## LostBoy89

The Silver Cinderella Doll was only sold at the D23 Expo in Anaheim. She is Limited Edition of 250!!!!! The Silver Cinderella makes the Designer Dolls a collection of 11 instead of 10! She is definitely my prized doll


----------



## Shivatopia

berrybread said:


> Hey everyone,
> Do any of you know what princess is coming out after Snow White? I haven't heard of any news about that.



Rumor has it that Tiana will be released on September 26th.


----------



## kwork11

WOW i just found out about these yesterday.....sad that I missed the first four but will try for the rest. My daughter is 9 and will just freak over these! I will try and get them for her for Christmas. For all you standing in line what time do you think I should head out on Monday morning? Also is there anyone who would be willing to shop on the uk store online and order belle and cindy for me and then ship to me? I have paypal ready. 

thank you


----------



## berrybread

Shivatopia said:


> Rumor has it that Tiana will be released on September 26th.



Thanks! Do you think the chances of Rapunzel being last are really good? I really hope she's not, the hype is going to be crazy by then.


----------



## PatMcDuck

DizneyDogs said:


> Where did this info come from?  Not that I am returning mine but I don't see where it says that for the online orders?
> 
> I just looked at my order slip and there is nothing printed there either
> 
> Usually when an item is non-returnable it will state it both in the item description and the packing slip.
> 
> or is this the policy for B&M stores?



I work at TDS, and I asked about it (I was just curious) and was told they are not returnable.  As a matter of fact, even if they are damaged, they have to call an 800 number or something, some kind of guest services number.  I think it has to do with being an LE collectible.  Next time I work I will ask for clarification.  

I also thought it was a good idea to have them non-returnable.  I remember many years ago, ebay sellers would buy up LE pins, and beanies.  Then 29 days later they would return all of it that did not sell on Ebay.


----------



## Disneyfan downunder

I live in Australia and have been collecting these dolls from the Disney Store Online and paying a premium in postage amounts.  I ordered Mulan at 01:02:32 AM PDT 09/12 and have just received that dreaded email from guest services saying that they have run out of the doll.  I emailed them and said how could this be when the doll just literally came online to buy.  I think that maybe they dont use the first in first served rule when it comes to orders.  I will see what they reply with!  Good on those that managed to secure her.


----------



## berrybread

Disneyfan downunder said:


> I live in Australia and have been collecting these dolls from the Disney Store Online and paying a premium in postage amounts.  I ordered Mulan at 01:02:32 AM PDT 09/12 and have just received that dreaded email from guest services saying that they have run out of the doll.  I emailed them and said how could this be when the doll just literally came online to buy.  I think that maybe they dont use the first in first served rule when it comes to orders.  I will see what they reply with!  Good on those that managed to secure her.



I wasn't sure if it was better to get my Rapunzel online right when they come out, or to buy her in store because they come out to the same total. I wanted to go in person just to get the full experience, even if it did mean waiting for a super long time. But on the other hand, I felt like if I waited til then they would all sell out online and I had to be SURE i would get one in person. Thing is, seeing that so many people are getting these emails, I'll stick to my first plan of getting her in person. I'm so so sorry that happened to you. That's so awful


----------



## Shivatopia

berrybread said:


> Thanks! Do you think the chances of Rapunzel being last are really good? I really hope she's not, the hype is going to be crazy by then.



My feeling is that Rapunzel will either be released on October 3rd (the day after her official princess coronation) or on October 24th (as the final doll).  Keep in mind, no one at this time can confirm if either date is correct.  The only advantage to her being released on October 24th may be that the people who seem to be hoarding the dolls may be swimming in unsold dolls by that point, so maybe they will be more hesitant about buying more.  I really hope that less and less people actually empower them by accepting their rip-off eBay pricing, but then again desperation makes us all do impulsive things sometimes.


----------



## Shivatopia

Disneyfan downunder said:


> I live in Australia and have been collecting these dolls from the Disney Store Online and paying a premium in postage amounts.  I ordered Mulan at 01:02:32 AM PDT 09/12 and have just received that dreaded email from guest services saying that they have run out of the doll.  I emailed them and said how could this be when the doll just literally came online to buy.  I think that maybe they dont use the first in first served rule when it comes to orders.  I will see what they reply with!  Good on those that managed to secure her.



I am so sorry to hear that they did that to you!  You are not the first person who reported that this has happened.  I really hope that the online ordering process gets streamlined better to avoid this from happening.  Please give them hell for doing that to you if they don't come up with a really good excuse and resolution...


----------



## jejuneraccoon

Originally I had preferred to buy online because stores open in the middle of most people's workday (including mine), but the site does not seem to have its act together what with this I know you paid, but it turns out we do not have a doll for you business. 

I do not even know how I will go about buying my next doll. I went to my local Disney Store today. It turns out a sorority sister works there and we discussed the dolls for a little bit. One good thing is that my local store is really fair about the dolls. My sister did not offer me preferential treatment, which I respect. I was sad to read elsewhere how whether you got a doll depended on who you knew.


----------



## berrybread

Shivatopia said:


> My feeling is that Rapunzel will either be released on October 3rd (the day after her official princess coronation) or on October 24th (as the final doll).  Keep in mind, no one at this time can confirm if either date is correct.  The only advantage to her being released on October 24th may be that the people who seem to be hoarding the dolls may be swimming in unsold dolls by that point, so maybe they will be more hesitant about buying more.  I really hope that less and less people actually empower them by accepting their rip-off eBay pricing, but then again desperation makes us all do impulsive things sometimes.



That's a really good point! We'll see what happens!


----------



## Shivatopia

jejuneraccoon said:


> Originally I had preferred to buy online because stores open in the middle of most people's workday (including mine), but the site does not seem to have its act together what with this I know you paid, but it turns out we do not have a doll for you business.
> 
> I do not even know how I will go about buying my next doll. I went to my local Disney Store today. It turns out a sorority sister works there and we discussed the dolls for a little bit. One good thing is that my local store is really fair about the dolls. My sister did not offer me preferential treatment, which I respect. I was sad to read elsewhere how whether you got a doll depended on who you knew.



Same.  I was originally very relieved when I heard that the dolls would be available online, because I do work a M-F, 40 hr/week job and going to the Disney Store retail locations is just not an option.  So far, I have been lucky with the online ordering, but with the dolls selling out quicker and quicker, plus the reports of canceled orders, I am a lot more worried about being able to get the whole set.  Let us keep faith, and as Tiana would say, with diligence and hard work we should be able to obtain our goals...


----------



## GraceMonica

I'm planning on staying up, or waking up at 3 to get the doll, then I'll go to the mall to see if i can pick one up, because...I don't want the website canceling on me, telling me they've run out! And if I do get stuck with two, I have a friend whose dying for the doll, I can sell her the other one, retail price. If Disney were to cancel an order on me, it would be the last time they got my online business. That's just a shady thing to do!


----------



## jejuneraccoon

Shivatopia said:


> Let us keep faith, and as Tiana would say, with diligence and hard work we should be able to obtain our goals...



So true!

Best of luck to all the Disney collectors out there.

Also, the doll prices on eBay seem to be calming down, luckily.


----------



## berrybread

jejuneraccoon said:


> So true!
> 
> Best of luck to all the Disney collectors out there.
> 
> Also, the doll prices on eBay seem to be calming down, luckily.



That's great to hear!


----------



## GraceMonica

jejuneraccoon said:


> So true!
> 
> Best of luck to all the Disney collectors out there.
> 
> Also, the doll prices on eBay seem to be calming down, luckily.



I already saw a ebay lot for Snow White. The seller said "I will buy it Monday, bring it home carefully and ship it to you." REALLY? NO THANKS. These people are relentless! RIDICULOUS. I keep checking it from time to time and see lots with ZERO bids and time winding down. Karma came to town and bit them in the rear, greedy people! I did buy Snow White and Cinderella mugs though to go with my collection. (Only the cheapest ones I found, some people are trying to get 40 bucks for a mug...) One seller wasn't that ridiculous with it, 14.99 which is only a four dollar profit for them, which I'm happy about.


----------



## Disneyfan downunder

ARghhhh, they have just sent me the - I certainly appreciate you taking the time to inform us of the difficulties you experienced when ordering through DisneyStore.com. Upon revieiwng your concern, I am so sorry that your desired item was unavailable your time of purchase -  No answer as to why this is happening.  I really cant understand why they dont fill the orders first in first served.  A big company like Disney should be able to be a little more organised.  I have to pay $60 postage for those dolls each time so I rely on getting them online and not from greedy ebay.  

I dont even know if I should attempt to try to get Snow White tonight.


----------



## berrybread

Who's staying up tonight to order Snow White? Or who's planning on making an early trip to their local Disney store?  I'm making a pass on this one, just curious to see who's getting one!


----------



## Queenie122

I'm staying up, or rather waking up, at 3am! I'm nervous though, if I do get it - not only will there be the "did I actually get it" thought but I'm worried that the site will crash tonight and not be able to handle the amount of people who will be trying to get this doll in the middle of the night.

The nearest stores are not that close to me and I also have to get my daughter on the bus in the morning so I probably can't be on line at the store early.

This whole thing is a mess.


----------



## *sarah*

Good luck to everyone trying to get Snow White in the morning!!!!


On a side note, I think it would be hilarious for all the Ebay jerks to be the ones getting the emails that says they didn't get it or not being in line soon enough.


----------



## GraceMonica

I'm seriously so nervous about NOT getting this doll, that i've been having terrible head aches because of it. It sounds so LAME, but for the past two days I've been freaking out! I'm just so anxious!


----------



## Alice28

berrybread said:


> Who's staying up tonight to order Snow White? Or who's planning on making an early trip to their local Disney store?  I'm making a pass on this one, just curious to see who's getting one!



i'm going to try! I have the first four and really did want the whole collection. I'm trying to keep my cool either way. I tend to get hyper-anxious about these things, and I just keep telling myself to keep perspective.  I'm going to try and order online. I have to work 0630-1230 tomorrow and by the time I get to my DS, they'll be gone for sure. Same with the next 5 Mondays- I have to open at work, so no chance for me getting the doll. I 'lucked' out the last 2 Mondays because I was out of work for a tonsillectomy. Well, maybe not so lucky, but I was able to get the dolls.  I bought Ariel and Cinderella before the madness began.

I just lost my cool last Monday waiting in line for Mulan. I cannot stand the ebay sharks- seeing them live and in action made my blood boil. I got sniped at on another forum for complaining about it, but for crying out loud....it's just ugly seeing such blatant greed and dis-regard for other people's hobby or little slice of happiness.

It reminds me of when my oldest son was 4 or 5 (he's almost 14 now), we ventured into Toys R Us to buy him 1 or 2 small Star Wars action figures. The little $6 ones. I couldn't even get to the section because middle aged men were there with their CARTS, filling up the carts just to turn around and sell on freaking ebay. I finally said, "Excuse me, can my 5 year old have a turn to just pick out ONE little toy?" I can't remember what happened- maybe a worker made them move. Jerks.


----------



## GraceMonica

I've been lucky the last few times I bought the dolls. I got Cinderella because I saw Ariel had sold out in 6 days and I freaked out that I wouldn't be able to buy Cindy by next payday. Then the next day Belle came out. So I bought her that morning. Last week I decided to go to the mall and they were sold out of Mulan within an hour (which was fine, because I didn't want her) I don't think people in my area are really freaking out about these things...but who knows. I think it just depends on the princess.


----------



## Queenie122

Disney magic being sent to everyone here who wants a doll, I hope we all get them!


----------



## berrybread

Alice28 said:


> I just lost my cool last Monday waiting in line for Mulan. I cannot stand the ebay sharks- seeing them live and in action made my blood boil. I got sniped at on another forum for complaining about it, but for crying out loud....it's just ugly seeing such blatant greed and dis-regard for other people's hobby or little slice of happiness.



I completely agree with you. Oh man, I'm not sure I'll be able to stand in line with them waiting for Rapunzel when she comes out. Should be an interesting experience. I got Ariel online before she sold out, and Belle when they got a restock. Rapunzel is the only other one I'm getting and I'll be in line for that one. I hope you'll be able to get all the upcoming dolls! 
And that story about your son, wow. Some people are just unbelievable.


----------



## *sarah*

Alice28 said:


> I just lost my cool last Monday waiting in line for Mulan. I cannot stand the ebay sharks- seeing them live and in action made my blood boil. I got sniped at on another forum for complaining about it, but for crying out loud....it's just ugly seeing such blatant greed and dis-regard for other people's hobby or little slice of happiness.




I don't believe you will get any negative feedback for that opinion in this thread! We seem to all have the same feelings towards the Ebay people.


----------



## Hannahlovesdisney

Do all of the dolls come with a certificate of authenticity???? I bought Mulan online last week and have received her but I cant find a certificate. HELP!!!


----------



## Shivatopia

Hannahlovesdisney said:


> Do all of the dolls come with a certificate of authenticity???? I bought Mulan online last week and have received her but I cant find a certificate. HELP!!!



The CoA should be inside the plastic case on the back, held in place by the cardboard backing.  It will specifically tell you which number of the LE series that you have.


----------



## GraceMonica

Queenie122 said:


> Disney magic being sent to everyone here who wants a doll, I hope we all get them!



 40 minutes left. I can do this! I took a power nap and I'm READY to beat out them ebay sharks!


----------



## Hannahlovesdisney

shivatopia said:


> the coa should be inside the plastic case on the back, held in place by the cardboard backing.  It will specifically tell you which number of the le series that you have.



thank you!!!


----------



## Hannahlovesdisney

GraceMonica said:


> 40 minutes left. I can do this! I took a power nap and I'm READY to beat out them ebay sharks!



Im right here with ya!!!!


----------



## GraceMonica

Hannahlovesdisney said:


> Im right here with ya!!!!



Awesome! I was feeling a little tired, but now I realize I'm just super bored. I've been trying to surf the net and watch tv to pass time, BUT it's just going by too slowly! Hopefully they get it on there sooner rather than later, or i'm going to be a 'refreshing the page' maniac! I'm getting SOOOOPER excited!


----------



## Hannahlovesdisney

GraceMonica said:


> Awesome! I was feeling a little tired, but now I realize I'm just super bored. I've been trying to surf the net and watch tv to pass time, BUT it's just going by too slowly! Hopefully they get it on there sooner rather than later, or i'm going to be a 'refreshing the page' maniac! I'm getting SOOOOPER excited!



Lol im so nervous that I don't think I could sleep even if I wanted to.


----------



## GraceMonica

COME ON CALIFORNIA. Oh my. All that momentum, for nothing! Now I get to be the refreshing QUEEN.


----------



## jandii

Just placed order, search for this product #:
6070040900127P


----------



## ReggieB

jandii said:


> Just placed order, search for this product #:
> 6070040900127P



Thanks for that!!


----------



## GraceMonica

jandii said:


> Just placed order, search for this product #:
> 6070040900127P



 YOU ARE AMAZING!!!!


----------



## jejuneraccoon

jandii said:


> Just placed order, search for this product #:
> 6070040900127P



You are amazing! The page I was refreshing did not show the doll. 

I placed my order. 

Best of luck to everyone! I really do hope you get your dolls


----------



## Queenie122

jandii said:


> Just placed order, search for this product #:
> 6070040900127P



Thank you so much that was super helpful! It's still not showing up in the regular area but I was able to order the doll. Thankyouthankyouthankyou!!!


----------



## jejuneraccoon

I keep staring at my receipt 

Anyone else who has placed their order a bit too excited to go to bed? I know I am!


----------



## chrisl95111

jandii said:


> Just placed order, search for this product #:
> 6070040900127P



thank you very much sir/mam
You do not know how much I have wanted this doll
thank you

if I may ask, how did you know that was the item number?


----------



## Queenie122

jejuneraccoon said:


> I keep staring at my receipt
> 
> Anyone else who has placed their order a bit too excited to go to bed? I know I am!



Totally that was such a rush! I wonder why we could find it with the code but it wasn't coming up otherwise. Not that I am sad, I hope the crazy ebayers don't get any!

Now I won't be totally happy until I hear it shipped. I know we got them early but I'm paranoid after what happened last week.


----------



## GraceMonica

jejuneraccoon said:


> I keep staring at my receipt
> 
> Anyone else who has placed their order a bit too excited to go to bed? I know I am!



Me too! I just went on the Disney Store facebook and people are FREAKING out because its not up yet! IF they really wanted it, they would have found this board and would be in the cool kids club! 

On a side note, if Disney has the nerve to cancel my order...I will NOT be a happy camper! 

I'm too hyper to go to bed.


----------



## jandii

you could most likely find it with the code as the product is in the database but the website pages themselves are probably currently being pushed out to the various content delivery servers.

i'd rather not say how I knew the code, it's not that difficult and if it works again next week, I'll be sure to post right away as well. i wouldn't want this knowledge getting into the wrong hands... it's currently giving us a leg up on the ebay people.


----------



## Hannahlovesdisney

jandii said:


> just placed order, search for this product #:
> 6070040900127p



omg thank you thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## GraceMonica

This whole thing was a rush. I cant sleep at all!


----------



## chrisl95111

wow, the site was down for a good 5 or so minutes, ha ha, again thank you very much jandii as going to the disney store would have been impossible tomorrow morning due to work.


----------



## Disneyfan downunder

Well, I missed out, put her in cart, the site crashed for a few mins, came back up and when I did checkout she was gone.  Cant believe it.  It was gone in 15 mins.


----------



## LovinmyDisneylife

That was absolutely CRAZY  DH and I were on two separate computers and he got his order to go through and I never had any luck. I kept getting error after error. Definitely won't be trying to login next time. I'll just check out as a guest. I just hope we don't get the dreaded email that we actually won't be getting our doll. Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## BigGreen73

This is getting ridiculous. I got up at 3:05 ET. Snow White didn't hit the website until 3:30ish. Took 20 minutes to place my order due to errors etc. Finally placed my order at 3:57am ET. Went back to bed for like an hour, got up, checked the website and Snow White was sold out. Really!? The sad thing is it's not the true Disney fans/collectors buying up the dolls. Ugh!  I feel bad for those that may be getting up a little later only to find that Snow White is sold out already. Took what 30 minutes?

If it's this crazy for the LE 8000 and LE 6000 dolls, can't wait for the LE 4000. I wish Disney would do a bit better and limit to 1 per order to give everyone a little better chance. Oh, and good luck to those heading to stores this morning.

I'll be sure to be on the disboards the next few weeks for "insider" tips.


----------



## *sarah*

Says she's already sold out online!!


----------



## JenGSLP

I'm in NJ...my father tried to order Snow White at 3:30 am EST, and although she was shown on the website, the server wouldn't respond to the request.  He tried repeatedly and finally gave up.  Tried again at 6am and she was sold out.  This is disgusting.  Disney should be ashamed.


----------



## jenjolt

So they get released in the stores also?!?!?!? I thought it was online only! I unfortunately had no luck this morning, but am hoping to try again next week.  However, I have next Monday off and if I can go to the store and get one I might do that?!?!

Thanks!


----------



## Loveddis

jandii said:


> Just placed order, search for this product #:
> 6070040900127P



Thank you. This worked but how did you know?


----------



## BigGreen73

jenjolt said:


> So they get released in the stores also?!?!?!? I thought it was online only! I unfortunately had no luck this morning, but am hoping to try again next week.  However, I have next Monday off and if I can go to the store and get one I might do that?!?!
> 
> Thanks!



Unfortunately, not all stores get them and the ones that do get a limited supply. Anywhere from 8-14 I have read so far. People have been lining up REALLY early to try and get them.


----------



## princesswendy720

Let me know how it all works out for you...I have Cinderella (so easy to get in hindsight! before this madness!) and I definitely want Rapunzel and possibly Sleeping Beauty. I'd rather not go to the store if possible...so 3 am online it is. 

Any idea what the timeline for the rest of the releases is?


----------



## bellescastle

jandii said:


> Just placed order, search for this product #:
> 6070040900127P


Thank you Jandii so very much for posting item number, otherwise I couldn't find the doll on the website, now I have one on it's way :0) Will you have the item #'s for the next dolls?


----------



## MotherofBelle&Will

I have Ariel (my older daughter's favorite) and sooooo wanted Snow White (my younger daughter's favorite).  I had no idea how crazy this was going to get.  When I purchased Ariel, Cinderella was still available and I woke up to find Mulan still available so thought I could just purchase Snow white in the morning when she came out.  I am sad.


----------



## jejuneraccoon

jandii said:


> you could most likely find it with the code as the product is in the database but the website pages themselves are probably currently being pushed out to the various content delivery servers.
> 
> i'd rather not say how I knew the code, it's not that difficult and if it works again next week, I'll be sure to post right away as well. i wouldn't want this knowledge getting into the wrong hands... it's currently giving us a leg up on the ebay people.



I know some of you were asking jandii a few questions. Just thought I would go back to a quote I read from them last night. You might have not seen them because the thread has been updated with posts quite a bit since.


----------



## JenGSLP

I was able to get Cinderella, Ariel and Belle so easily.   Last week, Mulan was still available when I got to work at 8am.  I wasn't sure if I wanted her or not, then decided about 2 hours later to get her and she was gone.  For Snow White, my dad tried at 3:30 am and although she was showing on the page, he wasn't able to order her...kept getting an error.  But other people apparently were able to get her at that same approximate time.  So their website is not able to handle the volume and people are missing out.  I tried at 5:50am when I got up for work and she was gone.   Rapunzel is my daughter's favorite and I am dreading it when she comes out.  I know I have very little chance of getting her


----------



## Rumpel

So I've been lurking around these boards for about 2 years now, but finally decided to join because I wanted to take part in this thread. When I first saw the dolls I had no interest in them but now I'm anxiously awaiting the release of Jasmine and Rapunzel :

I did want to comment though on how fast these dolls are being sold, because it seems my store may be the only one that isn't selling out instantly...or wasn't for the last 2 anyway. The last Mulan was sold from my store just yesterday and the same thing happened with Belle the week before. I talked with one of the employees and he even told me that they've been sending a bunch of their dolls to the US stores, I couldn't believe it! I thought for sure they would be selling fast here too. He said I should have no problem getting Rapunzel when she's released, but I'm still super paranoid, especially since my store is now displaying all the upcoming dolls which I can only imagine will get more people interested...

I'm thinking of heading to my store today after work to see if any Snow White's will be left. I'm not too interested in buying her, but I'd like to see if the popularity has increased in my area at all~ or maybe it just depends on the princess here...who knows


----------



## GraceMonica

I just got back from the Disney Store. 

MADNESS. I got there just around the time the store opened, and the line was already like 14 people deep. The couple at the very front of the line bought two each. Then the ebay shark bought his two. and the older couple got their two. By time I got to the register, they were sold out. But that's okay. My brother was with me and he got three Lion King vinylmations. So, I saved his spot in line. 

I was talking with some of the ladies in line. They weren't happy at all. One of them told the ebay shark to wipe that grin off his face and she turned around and loudly announced to the other people in line "DO NOT BUY THESE DOLLS ON EBAY" It was amusing!

BUT my card was just charged for my snow white, so I'm assuming it wasn't canceled? I don't know. 

I'm just waiting for them to say shipped with a tracking number to be totally at ease with all of this.


----------



## Shivatopia

GraceMonica said:


> I was talking with some of the ladies in line. They weren't happy at all. One of them told the ebay shark to wipe that grin off his face and she turned around and loudly announced to the other people in line "DO NOT BUY THESE DOLLS ON EBAY" It was amusing!
> 
> BUT my card was just charged for my snow white, so I'm assuming it wasn't canceled? I don't know.
> 
> I'm just waiting for them to say shipped with a tracking number to be totally at ease with all of this.



I like the moxy of that one lady!  Unfortunately, I don't think that the "sharks" are really hurt by the outrage.  In fact, they probably relish our frustration.

I agree that I will be a lot more at ease when the shipping confirmation e-mail comes in (which usually takes 1-2 business days), so let's all keep our fingers crossed!

It was incredible last night, the instant the Snow White doll became publicly visible on the website the servers really showed the strain of the sheer volume of people trying to put in their orders.  For me, personally, things were fine until I got to the last page of the ordering process, where it kept trying to update the final tax and shipping charges area, based on my shipping address.  That was maddening.  Once that was done, every time I clicked on the button to submit the order, nothing happened the first few times.  I was afraid I was submitting multiple orders, but I also was not getting a proper confirmation that my order was submitted.  So after a few worrysome minutes, it appears to have gone through (one order only).  This was at 12:42 am Pacific time.  Am I worried?  Yes, I am.  Especially since there is a strong likelihood that some of the orders that were submitted last night will get cancelled by DS.com, due to their system allowing too many orders for this one item.


----------



## Queenie122

Last week I got a customer satisfaction survey. The first two weeks I bought the doll she shipped early Tuesday morning. When I hadn't heard anything by Wednesday and I HAD heard of people's orders getting cancelled, I emailed customer service. They responded with a lame predone email. Then they sent the survey and I nailed them on every category for how horribly the website is working and how horribly this whole thing is run. They know what's going on. I guess it's too late to do anything about it? They could at least have the servers ready for people getting on at 3am, a situation which they created. I'm lucky, I got a doll (maybe) but I feel for everyone who didn't and am still nervous that in the coming weeks one of these times it'll happen to me too. And of course my favorites are still to come!


----------



## marie1203

GraceMonica said:


> I just got back from the Disney Store.
> 
> MADNESS. I got there just around the time the store opened, and the line was already like 14 people deep. The couple at the very front of the line bought two each. Then the ebay shark bought his two. and the older couple got their two. By time I got to the register, they were sold out. But that's okay. My brother was with me and he got three Lion King vinylmations. So, I saved his spot in line.
> 
> I was talking with some of the ladies in line. They weren't happy at all. One of them told the ebay shark to wipe that grin off his face and she turned around and loudly announced to the other people in line "DO NOT BUY THESE DOLLS ON EBAY" It was amusing!
> 
> BUT my card was just charged for my snow white, so I'm assuming it wasn't canceled? I don't know.
> 
> I'm just waiting for them to say shipped with a tracking number to be totally at ease with all of this.



I think everyone is getting a little out of control. I have 4 of each doll so far. My aunt and cousins live in a country were there is no disney store and they won't ship it there. I have 4 cousins and my aunts asked me if I could get all the dolls and ship them because they want them as a christmas present. I have order them online so far but next week we will have to go to the store since we will be in MIL house and they do  not have internet. So that means DH needs to get 2 dolls and I need to get 2 dolls but I can see we will get remarks from the people in line. Honestly I don't care but it seems to cause more problems than really is needed my DH is not one that will keep his mouth shut when people make remarks about him.
On the other hand this are limited edition dolls the whole idea is for them to be exclusive so it is expected they will be hard to get. I won't be devastated if I don't get a few of the dolls but I know my aunt will be  (She was the first one to take me to Disney as a child). The only thing I wanted for myself was the purse but it seems to be sold out everywhere.


----------



## shawnh199

Does the doll go on sale @ 3 EST? I am CST so that could make a huge difference.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JenGSLP

There are currently 89 of the dolls on Ebay.   Disgusting.  Most of them are Mulan and Snow White.   I shouldn't have looked.  It makes my blood boil.


----------



## marie1203

shawnh199 said:


> Does the doll go on sale @ 3 EST? I am CST so that could make a huge difference.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Around 3am EST. I think yesterday doll officially was up by 3:30am but with the product number my order was in by 3:20am


----------



## Turk February

I have a job where I have to be up very early in the morning.  So I get up at 3:30 this morning, shower, and then jump online to try and buy a doll before I go to work.  Well that was stupid!  Long sold out.  I was easily able to get the first 4 so I guess part of me thought it wouldn't be sold out in 30 minutes, but another part of me knows how much bigger this is getting every week.

I go to work, hopeful that maybe I'll grab one at DS when I have a break.  I have a chance to run over to the Times Square Disney Store at 10AM (no possible way I can get there any earlier).  Last week, Mulan was available until about 12:30.  Well, I overheard a CM tell someone else looking for Snow White that they opened at 9 and had given out all the 'tickets' to get a doll by 8:30.

So I lose out on this one, even though Snow White was one we really wanted.  Serves me right for not waking up a bit earlier and scoring online, but then there's no guarantee since people get their orders canceled all the time.  

Perhaps my extra Mulan will enable me to trade with someone at some point.


----------



## GraceMonica

marie1203 said:


> I think everyone is getting a little out of control. I have 4 of each doll so far. My aunt and cousins live in a country were there is no disney store and they won't ship it there. I have 4 cousins and my aunts asked me if I could get all the dolls and ship them because they want them as a christmas present.



THIS I can understand. 

The funny thing about all of this was I wasn't even planning on buying any of the dolls. I had bought the nail polish and the clutch and was okay with both of them. Then I wanted Cinderella before she was sold out. So I got her. AND then Belle came out, and she's my other favorite princess so I had to get her too. BUT THEN, I saw the mugs and everything spiraled out of control. I got the Belle mug at the store, but they were sold out of the other mugs (Cinderella and snow white, AND i couldnt have the dolls without the mugs!) So I bought those two from ebay. AND then I thought Snow white was one of the cuter dolls, so I decided I needed her too.

You think this madness is over for me though? Nope. My older sister is begging me to go to the Disney store when Rapunzel is released since she doesn't live near ANY DS. And I want to buy my younger sister Jasmine because she's always been her favorite princess! SO I have two more to go before all this is over. Just two more, I can do this!


----------



## KateB

SOOOO SAD!!!!

My mom lives in the Chicago area and has been going to her local DS to buy each doll. We have had no problem buying each of the dolls until today. She went on-line, hoping to buy a back-up doll in case the store didn't have enough. Well her order went through but when we called MS they said the order would NOT be filled.

She went to her store (got there an hour early) and the 5 people in front of her (who stated that they were all together) got all of their available dolls. They told my mom if she wanted one they would be selling them on eBay! WHAT!?!

She has been there every week with another lady who buys them and neither of them could get Snow White. I am so disappointed because she is my FAVORITE princess (I had her haircut as a child and dressed as her for halloween). Also, her store took phone orders, which they told my mom they were not allowed to do. 

Oh well, maybe I can get one off of eBay that won't cost me my first born child!!!!


----------



## jejuneraccoon

Sheeh, what a mess. I wish Disney would opt to up their supply/re-release dolls after this mess.


----------



## princesswendy720

JenGSLP said:


> There are currently 89 of the dolls on Ebay.   Disgusting.  Most of them are Mulan and Snow White.   I shouldn't have looked.  It makes my blood boil.



I searched for Disney Designer Princess doll and got 689 results...


----------



## smnthacapp

I can not wait to get my confirmation email saying it shipped. I have been glued to my email since I ordered.


----------



## marie1203

GraceMonica said:


> THIS I can understand.
> 
> The funny thing about all of this was I wasn't even planning on buying any of the dolls. I had bought the nail polish and the clutch and was okay with both of them. Then I wanted Cinderella before she was sold out. So I got her. AND then Belle came out, and she's my other favorite princess so I had to get her too. BUT THEN, I saw the mugs and everything spiraled out of control. I got the Belle mug at the store, but they were sold out of the other mugs (Cinderella and snow white, AND i couldnt have the dolls without the mugs!) So I bought those two from ebay. AND then I thought Snow white was one of the cuter dolls, so I decided I needed her too.
> 
> You think this madness is over for me though? Nope. My older sister is begging me to go to the Disney store when Rapunzel is released since she doesn't live near ANY DS. And I want to buy my younger sister Jasmine because she's always been her favorite princess! SO I have two more to go before all this is over. Just two more, I can do this!



Same here I didn't even knew until I got a call from my aunts. Now DH and I had woken up by 3 am every Monday morning. My point was I feel a lot of people are judging the people in line but unless they tell you they are selling on ebay it is not fair. Honestly at this point I am a little worried to go into the store with all the madness. Thankfully DH is a big marine and I don't think people will be likely to bad mouth him while we wait. It is just so sad what this has turn into . I thought about collecting them but I need 4 for my cousins I figure the children will get the preference I won't die if I don't get the dolls. But I really want that clutch. I called the store and they said it has been 2 weeks they haven't got any other merchandise just the dolls . Fingers crossed they hopefully get a shipment next Monday but if anyone see the clutch let me know which store please.


----------



## Falltime

smnthacapp said:


> I can not wait to get my confirmation email saying it shipped. I have been glued to my email since I ordered.



They have been typically sending them on Wed and Thurs


----------



## princessaholic

Hi all, just found out about this board and am glad i did. I just wanted to share my experience with you...just like most everyone i started to collect these designer dolls and had no problems getting the first 4 (except for my Ariel online order - disney warehouse lost it after telling them ups had not recieved the package)...well i hope i am getting it as they have assured me they are shipping her out...but anyways, i stayed up all night to try to get snow white and when i got to the checkout screen finish the transaction, i got a loading screen. when i got on my cellphone and tried to re-order i got a message saying temporarily down...when i finally got back in after a few minutes of trying my order went through, got a confirmation of my order, went on my email and recieved the confirmation email as well. i called this morning to verify it was recieved and processing to my horror, CS agent told me "sorry, but the order did not go through as it had sold out when i placed my order!!!" after getting confirmation it went through!!! so frustrating...


----------



## vickxo

Add my family to the list of people without dolls after receiving confirmations! Between my mother in law, myself, my brother, etc we ordered 10 dolls - LET IT BE NOTED NOT TO SELL ON EBAY BUT FOR OURSELVES AND GIFTS FOR KIDS IN THE FAMILY- out of 10 we are only receiving 4 dolls thanks to Disney's royal screw up! Who from Disney is going to come to my house on christmas and explain to my little cousins why one of them got it but not all?! I think this is pathetic! Disney should be embarrassed at their lack of courtesy about the issue! all you get is a TOO BAD! The whole thing honestly makes me sick


----------



## Queenie122

I think if I knew before this all started what I know now, I wouldn't have even tried to start collecting these things.


----------



## Shivatopia

marie1203 said:


> I think everyone is getting a little out of control. I have 4 of each doll so far. My aunt and cousins live in a country were there is no disney store and they won't ship it there. I have 4 cousins and my aunts asked me if I could get all the dolls and ship them because they want them as a christmas present. I have order them online so far but next week we will have to go to the store since we will be in MIL house and they do  not have internet. So that means DH needs to get 2 dolls and I need to get 2 dolls but I can see we will get remarks from the people in line. Honestly I don't care but it seems to cause more problems than really is needed my DH is not one that will keep his mouth shut when people make remarks about him.
> On the other hand this are limited edition dolls the whole idea is for them to be exclusive so it is expected they will be hard to get. I won't be devastated if I don't get a few of the dolls but I know my aunt will be  (She was the first one to take me to Disney as a child). The only thing I wanted for myself was the purse but it seems to be sold out everywhere.



Sadly, people are prone to making quick judgements of others, especially when they are disgruntled, and in this case, perhaps unable to get what they want.  Human nature, I suppose.  There is another forum where this topic was discussed in rather heated terms, but as is shown in your case, everyone's situation is different.  The worst is that the people out there to only make a profit on these items have created a rather ugly atmosphere where people are even more likely to be suspicious of other's intentions, which clearly can be totally unfounded.  Unfortunately, as you pointed out, such is the way of limited edition items!  Good luck with completing the 4 sets for your cousins!  I am constantly stressing about completing one set for myself (which is completely silly, since at the core of everything, these dolls are only things - _things_ that we all were able to live without a little over a month ago)!


----------



## Shivatopia

princessaholic said:


> Hi all, just found out about this board and am glad i did. I just wanted to share my experience with you...just like most everyone i started to collect these designer dolls and had no problems getting the first 4 (except for my Ariel online order - disney warehouse lost it after telling them ups had not recieved the package)...well i hope i am getting it as they have assured me they are shipping her out...but anyways, i stayed up all night to try to get snow white and when i got to the checkout screen finish the transaction, i got a loading screen. when i got on my cellphone and tried to re-order i got a message saying temporarily down...when i finally got back in after a few minutes of trying my order went through, got a confirmation of my order, went on my email and recieved the confirmation email as well. i called this morning to verify it was recieved and processing to my horror, CS agent told me "sorry, but the order did not go through as it had sold out when i placed my order!!!" after getting confirmation it went through!!! so frustrating...





vickxo said:


> Add my family to the list of people without dolls after receiving confirmations! Between my mother in law, myself, my brother, etc we ordered 10 dolls - LET IT BE NOTED NOT TO SELL ON EBAY BUT FOR OURSELVES AND GIFTS FOR KIDS IN THE FAMILY- out of 10 we are only receiving 4 dolls thanks to Disney's royal screw up! Who from Disney is going to come to my house on christmas and explain to my little cousins why one of them got it but not all?! I think this is pathetic! Disney should be embarrassed at their lack of courtesy about the issue! all you get is a TOO BAD! The whole thing honestly makes me sick



Did either of you guys get the "E-mail of Doom," or did you get the bad news over the phone?


----------



## ReggieB

Queenie122 said:


> I think if I knew before this all started what I know now, I wouldn't have even tried to start collecting these things.



I'm beginning to think this too.


----------



## vickxo

Shivatopia said:


> Did either of you guys get the "E-mail of Doom," or did you get the bad news over the phone?



No email, we'd still have no idea if we didn't call ourselves to double check just to get a less than pleasant cm go on and on about it being too bad and nothing they can do, it was like she was reading from a card and yawning..."the computer system couldn't handle the request.........have a magical day."


----------



## Shivatopia

vickxo said:


> No email, we'd still have no idea if we didn't call ourselves to double check just to get a less than pleasant cm go on and on about it being too bad and nothing they can do, it was like she was reading from a card and yawning..."the computer system couldn't handle the request.........have a magical day."



Ouch!  But you guys did get the initial confirmation numbers for the orders and the original order confirmation e-mails.  Do you remember the time frame that your orders were made?  Were they during the online website "crash"?


----------



## marie1203

Shivatopia said:


> Ouch!  But you guys did get the initial confirmation numbers for the orders and the original order confirmation e-mails.  Do you remember the time frame that your orders were made?  Were they during the online website "crash"?



For everyone that wants to check if the online order worked. Just go to the order number see if the order is active or closed. If it is closed it didn't go through.


----------



## vickxo

Shivatopia said:


> Ouch!  But you guys did get the initial confirmation numbers for the orders and the original order confirmation e-mails.  Do you remember the time frame that your orders were made?  Were they during the online website "crash"?



We were all up and ordered at 3am, i think more specifically 3:38am?! We all received confirmation numbers and emails and all that went to bed, went to work, school wherever then my brother had seen people on the boards talking about how they didn't really get the dolls they ordered so I called my mom who ordered 1 for my niece and she called with all of our numbers and out of 10 confirmation numbers only 4 are legit and that is just pathetic. It's one thing to miss out on a doll but to be up at 3am, have it in your cart, check out receive a confirmation number and then a few hours later be told "wops" you didn't really get anything is a joke.


----------



## jejuneraccoon

marie1203 said:


> For everyone that wants to check if the online order worked. Just go to the order number see if the order is active or closed. If it is closed it didn't go through.



Thanks! You are so helpful


----------



## princessaholic

Shivatopia said:


> Did either of you guys get the "E-mail of Doom," or did you get the bad news over the phone?



Yes, i made sure i got the confirmation as soon as i checked out, got an order # and the confirmation email that the order was received and i called this morning to make sure and was told it was sold out by the time my order was being processed.


----------



## Turk February

My advice to anyone considering eBay is to just hold off for a week or so.  Allow the market to stabilize.  I know a lot of people (including myself) has that "I gotta have it now!!!" attitude, but if you wait, the prices will swing in your favor.  On the first day Mulan was released, they were going for $250-$300 on eBay.  Today, just a week later, they can be had for $150.  Yes, it's still an $80 markup after tax, but it's half what the highest prices were just 7 days ago.

Will that hold true for Snow White?  Tough to tell, but I'd lean towards yes and here's why: like most things, the flippers will end up getting greedy and ruining this for themselves.

Know why Ariel is still selling for upwards of $350?  Because Ariel was released before the flippers knew this was going to be a hot collection.  There are only 47 up for sale and 3 weeks after it went on sale, there are just as many that have sold as there are Snow Whites in ONE DAY.

There are 600 Snow Whites either currently for sale or sold and this is just the first day.  The number of auction that will go up in the coming days will continue to rise as people receive shipping confirmations and know they're getting the doll.  Nearly 900 Mulan dolls have sold or are up for sale right now!

Supply and demand.  Just stay patient and watch the flippers price themselves down.  There are only so many people willing to jump and pay $250 before the market settles and they see the average person is only willing to pay X amount over actual cost.

I think the same will hold true for the remaining dolls, but I don't Ariel will see a drop in price anytime soon, and maybe not Belle either.  

And if you're a person who refuses to pay a penny over $60+tax, then I'm sorry, but you're prolly out of luck outside of the random nice person on here or Facebook


----------



## BigGreen73

princesswendy720 said:


> I searched for Disney Designer Princess doll and got 689 results...



AND don't forget all the ones on Amazon etc. E-bay isn't the only home for greedy hoarders contributing to those that really want one to not get one.

Oh, and add me to the list who ordered but isn't getting a Snow White.  Had to call to check and nope, too bad for me.

Looks like any one that ordered after 3:30ish might be out of luck depending on the luck of the draw.

I may try one more time next week, If I don't score a doll then, I am done. I am not going to bother to try and get the rest. It's not worth the effort.

This is an epic fail for Disney...they really need to get their act togther for these types of promotions and accomodate accordingly so their website can handle the traffic accurately.


----------



## Turk February

BigGreen73 said:


> This is an epic fail for Disney...they really need to get there act togther for these types of promotions.



For a company that really only cares about the bottom line, this is anything but an epic fail.  They are selling these things in record time and making the money they had hoped.

While I think it could be handled better, my complaints (reduce the limit to 1, change their entire web-based retail system to update at a more reasonable hour than 3:30am EST, re-work their system so there are far less order cancellations), are more broad and not specifically related to this release.  Same things happen with Vinylmation releases.  They go on sale at 3:30am EST, the popular ones instantly sell out, people get cancellation notices.


----------



## Turk February

And it looks like after today, changes are coming...

http://blog.disneystore.com/blog/2011/09/message-from-jim-fielding-disney-store-president.html

"Due to the overwhelming demand for the Disney Princess Designer Doll Collection, DisneyStore.com*experienced a system malfunction and the limited edition Snow White doll was oversold. We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience, and recognize that this did not meet the high quality guest service that our Guests have come to expect from Disney Store.*To ensure a Magical guest experience in the future, we have delayed the release of the next Designer Doll, as we reevaluate our process to ensure that all guests have a fair opportunity to purchase these highly coveted dolls.*Please check blog.disneystore.com and Facebook.com/disneystore and we will provide an update on the new release schedule by Friday, September 23. On behalf of the Disney Store team, we thank you for your continued support."


----------



## salvatore9504

Shivatopia said:


> Ouch!  But you guys did get the initial confirmation numbers for the orders and the original order confirmation e-mails.  Do you remember the time frame that your orders were made?  Were they during the online website "crash"?



Does anyone know how to order the dolls at midnight?  I didn't see them until 12:40 PT and I see on other blogs that people are ordering them at 12:01.


----------



## BigGreen73

Turk February said:


> And it looks like after today, changes are coming...
> 
> http://blog.disneystore.com/blog/2011/09/message-from-jim-fielding-disney-store-president.html
> 
> "Due to the overwhelming demand for the Disney Princess Designer Doll Collection, DisneyStore.com*experienced a system malfunction and the limited edition Snow White doll was oversold. We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience, and recognize that this did not meet the high quality guest service that our Guests have come to expect from Disney Store.*To ensure a Magical guest experience in the future, we have delayed the release of the next Designer Doll, as we reevaluate our process to ensure that all guests have a fair opportunity to purchase these highly coveted dolls.*Please check blog.disneystore.com and Facebook.com/disneystore and we will provide an update on the new release schedule by Friday, September 23. On behalf of the Disney Store team, we thank you for your continued support."



This is good news  Here's hoping the fix the problems.


----------



## vickxo

Turk February said:


> And it looks like after today, changes are coming...
> 
> http://blog.disneystore.com/blog/2011/09/message-from-jim-fielding-disney-store-president.html
> 
> "Due to the overwhelming demand for the Disney Princess Designer Doll Collection, DisneyStore.com*experienced a system malfunction and the limited edition Snow White doll was oversold. We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience, and recognize that this did not meet the high quality guest service that our Guests have come to expect from Disney Store.*To ensure a Magical guest experience in the future, we have delayed the release of the next Designer Doll, as we reevaluate our process to ensure that all guests have a fair opportunity to purchase these highly coveted dolls.*Please check blog.disneystore.com and Facebook.com/disneystore and we will provide an update on the new release schedule by Friday, September 23. On behalf of the Disney Store team, we thank you for your continued support."



This may be good for people in the future but this doesn't do anything for the people who were "sold" dolls that they don't have and now have nothing.


----------



## IknowDoYou?

BigGreen73 said:


> This is good news  Here's hoping the fix the problems.



I hope it's good news that they fix their server/inventory issues, but I hope they don't change how many you can get, etc.  As far as I'm concerned, the process works just fine.


----------



## marie1203

IknowDoYou? said:


> I hope it's good news that they fix their server/inventory issues, but I hope they don't change how many you can get, etc.  As far as I'm concerned, the process works just fine.



I agree I will very upset if they did how else am I going to get 4 sets for my cousins it will be really hard. I heard many stores allow 1 doll per person anyway.


----------



## ReggieB

Turk February said:


> And it looks like after today, changes are coming...
> 
> http://blog.disneystore.com/blog/2011/09/message-from-jim-fielding-disney-store-president.html
> 
> "Due to the overwhelming demand for the Disney Princess Designer Doll Collection, DisneyStore.com*experienced a system malfunction and the limited edition Snow White doll was oversold. We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience, and recognize that this did not meet the high quality guest service that our Guests have come to expect from Disney Store.*To ensure a Magical guest experience in the future, we have delayed the release of the next Designer Doll, as we reevaluate our process to ensure that all guests have a fair opportunity to purchase these highly coveted dolls.*Please check blog.disneystore.com and Facebook.com/disneystore and we will provide an update on the new release schedule by Friday, September 23. On behalf of the Disney Store team, we thank you for your continued support."



It will be interesting to see how they will "fix" the issues. I bet someone in their tech department has just had a whole lot of work put on their desk! Don't envy them at all. I wonder if they messed up the numbers that had been shipped to stores? Thinking they had more on hand for online sales than they did. There was an error there somewhere. 

I do like the fact that they are obviously realizing that there are a bunch of people out there (other than themselves!!) trying to make a profit of the dolls.


----------



## Turk February

ReggieB said:


> It will be interesting to see how they will "fix" the issues. I bet someone in their tech department has just had a whole lot of work put on their desk! Don't envy them at all. I wonder if they messed up the numbers that had been shipped to stores? Thinking they had more on hand for online sales than they did. There was an error there somewhere.
> 
> I do like the fact that they are obviously realizing that there are a bunch of people out there (other than themselves!!) trying to make a profit of the dolls.



As I said in a previous post, this is sadly not just isolated to the designer doll series.  They routinely oversell limited edition vinylmations and send out the same cancellation emails.  Their entire system needs an overhaul to prevent it from happening on such a large scale.

I think the best "fix" they can give people who got a canceled Snow White is to give them the customary $10 store coupon, or perhaps a bit more since the problem was so widespread this morning.  I think anything above that, including the thought of being allowed to purchase another doll before the public, is unfair and won't happen.


----------



## jejuneraccoon

Slightly off topic: Was anyone able to find out which princess is next after Tiana?


----------



## Falltime

not yet - on another site they figured out the URL's for snow white and tiana but nothing beyond that

same thing happens with pins they have limited supply and a few people buy them all up when they are released


----------



## heart goes boOm

my doll was cancelled.    oh well, at least my sister got her!  i created a doll monster... now my sister wants to get as much as she can.  lol.  i just have to make sure i get jasmine and rapunzel now.


----------



## BigGreen73

vickxo said:


> This may be good for people in the future but this doesn't do anything for the people who were "sold" dolls that they don't have and now have nothing.



I'll take what I can get. At least they recognize there's an issue and are trying to resolve it going forward. with the dolls being LE and how fast they are going, should be changed to 1 per order IMO. Disney will still make their $$$ and sell out.


----------



## heart goes boOm

jejuneraccoon said:


> Slightly off topic: Was anyone able to find out which princess is next after Tiana?



i believe jasmine is next, then rapunzel


----------



## berrybread

KateB said:


> She went to her store (got there an hour early) and the 5 people in front of her (who stated that they were all together) got all of their available dolls. They told my mom if she wanted one they would be selling them on eBay! WHAT!?!



My jaw dropped reading that. The nerve of people. I don't even know what to say... "look for them on ebay okay???" Like WTHHH.


----------



## nyprincess11681

This morning while waiting outside the store i saw the cast member carry out the dolls.  She brought out 13 then she brought 1 back to the back.  When she came out and said they have 12 dolls I asked her where the 13th one went and she said oh its my birthday I put her aside.  Are they really allowed to do that?


----------



## glenpreece

When I worked there no. But really it depends on the manager and if they LET them do it.


----------



## berrybread

Wow I'm so sorry to everyone that didn't get the doll!
I know this is kinda off topic, but I just find it ridiculous that here in Canada the dolls are $75, making it $85 with tax. Thing is currently our dollar is worth more than the US dollar. I'm not driving all the way to the USA to get these dolls, I would never even have a chance to make it in time. I'm buying 3 of the dolls, meaning I have to spend a full $45 more. I could almost buy a whole other doll for USD price! Just makes me upset :\


----------



## Shivatopia

Yuck!  Some people will just try to make money off of anything realted to this line.  I saw an auction on eBay for the brochure with a BIN price of $10.  $10 for a FREE brochure?!?  Come on, now!  There are also auctions for 2 note cards (2 of the same princess) with a starting bid price of $2.50 and a BIN price of $9.99... The note cards have not even sold out yet, and they retail for $14.50 for the set of 20...  All I can say is: Find Your Humanity!


----------



## PinkGrits

Does anyone know definitely who is after Tiana?


----------



## jejuneraccoon

heart goes boOm said:


> i believe jasmine is next, then rapunzel



Thank you!


----------



## Cameragirlla

Hi everyone! Sad day my order didn't go through. Do you know if they reverse the funds held immediately?


----------



## glenpreece

berrybread said:


> Wow I'm so sorry to everyone that didn't get the doll!
> I know this is kinda off topic, but I just find it ridiculous that here in Canada the dolls are $75, making it $85 with tax. Thing is currently our dollar is worth more than the US dollar. I'm not driving all the way to the USA to get these dolls, I would never even have a chance to make it in time. I'm buying 3 of the dolls, meaning I have to spend a full $45 more. I could almost buy a whole other doll for USD price! Just makes me upset :\


Yes we Candians get ripped off badly by the disney store


----------



## axt0143

You know? I signed up just to be able to post in this thread about the dolls. Needless to say, I am one more person who thinks this is insane and absolutely ridiculous.

I think the Disney Stores are being complete jerks about this. These stores are small and they know us hardcore fans and shoppers by name. I know every single employee there remembers my face and that I make purchases on a regular basis: Vinylmation figures, large giant plush dolls, and most everything Little Mermaid.  I've asked them time and time again, if they can help me on the dolls, hold just one...but no. 

Many of us can confirm that the people in line at 7 AM in the morning are not legit fans, most of them are resellers and some of them have even made the people behind them aware that their dolls will be on eBay if they really want them. Disney Store gives these people priority by treating this on a first come first serve basis. It'd be so easy to make it so that the actual fans and regular shoppers can get at least one doll, yet they'll hand them all over to people who probably couldn't even tell you what movie the actual princess is from. 

It almost makes me want to swear Disney shopping off completely. I expect it from the website. I've had dozens of cancelled orders or lost orders on merchandise that isn't even half as rare. In store though? My store has a book where they take your phone number and name to call you if something you want or need comes in stock again. The employees are always super helpful and super nice..but yet when it comes to these dolls they are anything but. 

Between the fact that employees are holding dolls for themselves and that the first come, first serve basis makes it nearly impossible for the average fan to get one, I'm really let down.

I'm just saying, the guy who preorders his blu-rays there on a regular basis and drops $100 on a Beast plush or $200 on a box of vinylmations and picks up anything Mermaid for his girlfriend should be able to say, "Hey, I give you money all year long, I'm here twice a week almost, you need to make this right and have me a doll waiting when I get off work"

And if they want to keep doing this line thing, do it quiz bowl style and ask the people in line timed questions like, "What Disney animated film has never seen release on VHS or DVD in the United States?" or "What Japanese animation studio does Walt Disney Studios hold all the release rights to?" or "What is Gus's in Cinderella real name?" or "What is Pluto's original name and character?"


----------



## xtremeroy

I have 2 Snow Whites to trade for one D23 Silver Cinderella.
Or a Snow White and Mulan if you perfer.

xtremeroy06(at)yahoo.com


----------



## Alice28

anyone have a clear answer (as clear as it can get, LOL), if Tiana or Jasmine is set for next week? I keep reading both.

I definitely want one, don't care much for the other. Maybe I'll get some sleep next Sunday night.


----------



## jejuneraccoon

Alice28 said:


> anyone have a clear answer (as clear as it can get, LOL), if Tiana or Jasmine is set for next week? I keep reading both.
> 
> I definitely want one, don't care much for the other. Maybe I'll get some sleep next Sunday night.



Tiana.


----------



## marie1203

axt0143 said:


> You know? I signed up just to be able to post in this thread about the dolls. Needless to say, I am one more person who thinks this is insane and absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> I think the Disney Stores are being complete jerks about this. These stores are small and they know us hardcore fans and shoppers by name. I know every single employee there remembers my face and that I make purchases on a regular basis: Vinylmation figures, large giant plush dolls, and most everything Little Mermaid.  *I've asked them time and time again, if they can help me on the dolls, hold just one...but no. *
> 
> WHy should they? They do not owe you anything!
> 
> Many of us can confirm that the people in line at 7 AM in the morning are not legit fans, most of them are resellers and some of them have even made the people behind them aware that their dolls will be on eBay if they really want them. Disney Store gives these people priority by treating this on a first come first serve basis. It'd be so easy to make it so that the actual fans and regular shoppers can get at least one doll, yet they'll hand them all over to people who probably couldn't even tell you what movie the actual princess is from.
> 
> It almost makes me want to swear Disney shopping off completely. I expect it from the website. I've had dozens of cancelled orders or lost orders on merchandise that isn't even half as rare. In store though? My store has a book where they take your phone number and name to call you if something you want or need comes in stock again. The employees are always super helpful and super nice..but yet when it comes to these dolls they are anything but.
> 
> Between the fact that employees are holding dolls for themselves and that the first come, first serve basis makes it nearly impossible for the average fan to get one, I'm really let down.
> 
> I'm just saying, the guy who preorders his blu-rays there on a regular basis and drops $100 on a Beast plush or $200 on a box of vinylmations and picks up anything Mermaid for his girlfriend should be able to say, "Hey, I give you money all year long, I'm here twice a week almost, you need to make this right and have me a doll waiting when I get off work"
> 
> And if they want to keep doing this line thing, do it quiz bowl style and ask the people in line timed questions like, "What Disney animated film has never seen release on VHS or DVD in the United States?" or "What Japanese animation studio does Walt Disney Studios hold all the release rights to?" or "What is Gus's in Cinderella real name?" or "What is Pluto's original name and character?"



While I see that Disney have make some mistakes about this dolls I think again this is overboard. I think it is unfair to tell people online they got the dolls and send them confirmation to later find out they won't be getting one. And not giving a policy of how to handle the dolls in the stores. It seems that it is up to the store how they do it. 
These dolls are LE so it is expected to be hard to get. I am not sure why everyone seems so surprise. This happens with more Disney items than this dolls as others have pointed out before. Just like anything valuable concert tickets, etc.
I think what you are suggesting is unfair just because there is plenty of people that live far from a Disney store and because you are there more doesn't mean you should have any priority. The sense of entitlement is wrong I am sorry. There is always going to be bigger fans so does that mean they should get a priority over you? The only thing the Disney store should provide is equality of opportunity to get them. First come first serve seems more than fair to me. And by the way they did offer them to fans first at the d23 expo.


----------



## Alice28

Thank you for the quick reply.


----------



## marie1203

Alice28 said:


> anyone have a clear answer (as clear as it can get, LOL), if Tiana or Jasmine is set for next week? I keep reading both.
> 
> I definitely want one, don't care much for the other. Maybe I'll get some sleep next Sunday night.



Well they said a new schedule will be out Sep 23rd so they might switch


----------



## Alice28

axt0143 said:


> You know? I signed up just to be able to post in this thread about the dolls. Needless to say, I am one more person who thinks this is insane and absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> I think the Disney Stores are being complete jerks about this. These stores are small and they know us hardcore fans and shoppers by name. I know every single employee there remembers my face and that I make purchases on a regular basis: Vinylmation figures, large giant plush dolls, and most everything Little Mermaid.  I've asked them time and time again, if they can help me on the dolls, hold just one...but no.
> 
> Many of us can confirm that the people in line at 7 AM in the morning are not legit fans, most of them are resellers and some of them have even made the people behind them aware that their dolls will be on eBay if they really want them. Disney Store gives these people priority by treating this on a first come first serve basis. It'd be so easy to make it so that the actual fans and regular shoppers can get at least one doll, yet they'll hand them all over to people who probably couldn't even tell you what movie the actual princess is from.
> 
> It almost makes me want to swear Disney shopping off completely. I expect it from the website. I've had dozens of cancelled orders or lost orders on merchandise that isn't even half as rare. In store though? My store has a book where they take your phone number and name to call you if something you want or need comes in stock again. The employees are always super helpful and super nice..but yet when it comes to these dolls they are anything but.
> 
> Between the fact that employees are holding dolls for themselves and that the first come, first serve basis makes it nearly impossible for the average fan to get one, I'm really let down.
> 
> I'm just saying, the guy who preorders his blu-rays there on a regular basis and drops $100 on a Beast plush or $200 on a box of vinylmations and picks up anything Mermaid for his girlfriend should be able to say, "Hey, I give you money all year long, I'm here twice a week almost, you need to make this right and have me a doll waiting when I get off work"
> 
> And if they want to keep doing this line thing, do it quiz bowl style and ask the people in line timed questions like, "What Disney animated film has never seen release on VHS or DVD in the United States?" or "What Japanese animation studio does Walt Disney Studios hold all the release rights to?" or "What is Gus's in Cinderella real name?" or "What is Pluto's original name and character?"



So what, have a contest on who is a bigger fan? I think this would be a form of discrimination and the employees cannot do that. Geez, like they're paid enough to have to decide who gets one and who doesn't. Sorry, but this wouldn't fly. I can only see them changing the policy to one per guest.


----------



## Alice28

marie1203 said:


> Well they said a new schedule will be out Sep 23rd so they might switch



Ah, very true.

My wish list includes Pocohontas, Jasmine & (like everyone else) Rapunzel.

Didn't care for the looks of the Tiana and Aurora dolls, so i'm not going to stress out trying to get them.


----------



## jandii

jejuneraccoon said:


> Tiana.



It's not so sure anymore.  The reason (from what I can tell) that people are saying Jasmine is that she, theoretically, is a 6000 edition size and that they are assuming that the 8000's were first, then all the 6000's, and then finally the 4000's (this logic also plays into the 10/3 Rapunzel).  With Tiana specifically, if you look at the filename of the banner images that sit atop the designer collection pages (the current one being Snow White), the name contains the princess name as well as the Monday release date.  When this was discovered, all the princesses in September were found on the server (hence the knowledge of Snow White for 9/19 & Tiana for 9/26).  Sense then, the Tiana image has been removed; couple that with the most recent announcement by the DisneyStore president and nobody can say for sure which princess will come out on 9/26 (if any).


----------



## axt0143

Alice28 said:


> So what, have a contest on who is a bigger fan? I think this would be a form of discrimination and the employees cannot do that. Geez, like they're paid enough to have to decide who gets one and who doesn't. Sorry, but this wouldn't fly. I can only see them changing the policy to one per guest.



It'd be as easy as placing a no dealers, no resellers policy and limiting it to one per household. 

Contest was just an out of the blue idea, but the fact is that the first two weeks my store had 14 dolls and they were available until about 6 PM because only the fans were buying them. Now the resellers are buying them. I've seen the dolls at local hobby shops for $200, on craigslist for $300, and we all know they're on ebay. Sure, the contest idea might be "discrimination", but it certainly does weedout the flippers [because I'm sure 9/10 actual Disney lovers are WAY more considerate of their fellow fans] 

Being a loyal customer MEANS entitlement, period. If you have someone who comes in 2x a week and buys everything there is, they deserve some degree of reward.  Every other store does it: Victoria's Secret holds special events for credit card holders and adds coupons for frequent shoppers. Gamestop does parties and special deals for people who preorder and have their frequent shopper cards. 

The best example in this case is MAC and Sephora. When they come out with limited edition make up lines they know will sell like crazy and will go on ebay for 2-3x as much, they don't just make it first come first serve. Instead, they hold a special presale party that only frequent shoppers get into, and they also hold limited quantities for those shoppers after the official release so they can get the whole collection. I get into these events because they knew I buy make up regularly for my GF and we go in for her to get consultations and make up applied by their pros  [which requires a $60 minimum purchase] often enough. The last one I went to was Wonder Woman at MAC and it was awesome, they had a Wonder Woman cosplayer, superhero themed cupcakes, and very colorful free drinks. And there were no resellers, just regular customers, a few reporters, parents and significant others picking up gifts.


----------



## jejuneraccoon

jandii said:


> It's not so sure anymore.  The reason (from what I can tell) that people are saying Jasmine is that she, theoretically, is a 6000 edition size and that they are assuming that the 8000's were first, then all the 6000's, and then finally the 4000's (this logic also plays into the 10/3 Rapunzel).  With Tiana specifically, if you look at the filename of the banner images that sit atop the designer collection pages (the current one being Snow White), the name contains the princess name as well as the Monday release date.  When this was discovered, all the princesses in September were found on the server (hence the knowledge of Snow White for 9/19 & Tiana for 9/26).  Sense then, the Tiana image has been removed; couple that with the most recent announcement by the DisneyStore president and nobody can say for sure which princess will come out on 9/26 (if any).



Ahhh, I see what you're saying. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jandii

Turk February said:


> ... change their entire web-based retail system to update at a more reasonable hour than 3:30am EST, re-work their system so there are far less order cancellations), are more broad and not specifically related to this release.  Same things happen with Vinylmation releases.  They go on sale at 3:30am EST, the popular ones instantly sell out, people get cancellation notices.



While this might seem reasonable, from an IT standpoint it is very difficult to accomplish.  First off, 3:30 EST is a reasonable hour to update the system since that time is most likely the least-busiest where they can afford downtime the most.  Sure, it sucks for people having to wake up that early (I would beg to differ on this as it limits the people who you are competing with) but from a business standpoint, this is the best time to operate on a 24/7/365 online system.  Additionally the order cancellations, especially last night, most likely came from the server overload when the browse-able pages finally updated.  While I don't have first-hand experience with the DisneyStore.com system, it is most likely that there were multiple places in the database that data needed to be written for there to be a successful order accepted by the system.  In IT database lingo, this is referred to as a transaction.  When a part of the transaction fails (most likely do to a part of the process exceeding the allotted time for that part -- ie: a timeout), the system is supposed to "roll-back" to the last known good configuration.  This would explain why there are order confirmation numbers w/ orders or cancels in the system.

While all of this sucks to deal with as a consumer, there really is no right way that will make everybody happy on a distributed system like the DisneyStore.com website.  An easy alternative to think of would be the ticketing systems of Ticketmaster and the like with their virtual waiting rooms.  While you wouldn't get an oversold order, you would get a lot of people complaining of never having the opportunity to place and order and stuck in the virtual waiting rooms.

Just hoping to give some insight to the behind-the-scenes geek stuff that must go on to make these processes work.


----------



## axt0143

jandii said:


> While this might seem reasonable, from an IT standpoint it is very difficult to accomplish.  First off, 3:30 EST is a reasonable hour to update the system since that time is most likely the least-busiest where they can afford downtime the most.  Sure, it sucks for people having to wake up that early (I would beg to differ on this as it limits the people who you are competing with) but from a business standpoint, this is the best time to operate on a 24/7/365 online system.  Additionally the order cancellations, especially last night, most likely came from the server overload when the browse-able pages finally updated.  While I don't have first-hand experience with the DisneyStore.com system, it is most likely that there were multiple places in the database that data needed to be written for there to be a successful order accepted by the system.  In IT database lingo, this is referred to as a transaction.  When a part of the transaction fails (most likely do to a part of the process exceeding the allotted time for that part -- ie: a timeout), the system is supposed to "roll-back" to the last known good configuration.  This would explain why there are order confirmation numbers w/ orders or cancels in the system.
> 
> While all of this sucks to deal with as a consumer, there really is no right way that will make everybody happy on a distributed system like the DisneyStore.com website.  An easy alternative to think of would be the ticketing systems of Ticketmaster and the like with their virtual waiting rooms.  While you wouldn't get an oversold order, you would get a lot of people complaining of never having the opportunity to place and order and stuck in the virtual waiting rooms.
> 
> Just hoping to give some insight to the behind-the-scenes geek stuff that must go on to make these processes work.



Ticketmaster has pre sale codes that are given to fans on the artist's website, by email if you bought tickets for that artist before, arrangement with credit card companies, as well as to family and friends of corporate sponsors. 

which is why I was in the pit for Katy Perry and front row for Taylor Swift, not because I'm a scalper but because for Katy, the presale code was given to me by her fanclub and for Taylor, the presale code was given to me by AMEX [because I bought taylor tickets through them before] 

Yeah, a lot of resellers and scalpers get tickets, but the majority of seats sold go to the fans and without this kind of drama.


----------



## shawnh199

I don't know if it was ebay types or not, but we have had no trouble, except for Belle which sold out right in front of us, with getting the dolls. So, my DH decided he would be at the mall no later than 915am (store opens at 10am) so that he would be sure to get the doll. When we missed Belle, we got there right around opening.

There were no line issues with Cinderella or Ariel and they even received more later in the week for lack of sales at a different store.

With Belle, we were late getting there and it sold out to the person in front of me. So, DH arrived early to get Mulan. They decided to hand out "tickets" to those waiting in line at about 15 minutes prior to opening. Yeah, he got one.

So, he did the same thing this week thinking there would be no problem. He was 5th in line so he figured he was good. At about 15 minutes prior, an employee told everyone (one person had been there inside the mall in front of the store since 8am) that all the "tickets" had been handed out. Come to find out later, it seems as though they were handed out to people who got there around 730am - the mall isn't even open then. I don't know if people were meeting them at the outside entrance to the mall or what - and that sound a bit fishy to me if they did. They even gave these people until noon to come back and purchase - none of them were there at 10am when the store opened.

Anyway, this is supposed to be a first come first serve basis and it should be when the doors to the store open. I feel like we were totally screwed out of this doll. We called to complain to management and all the asst. manager told my DH was that she was positive it didn't happen that way. Well he and others were there and all could attest to the fact that it did happen.

I hope PP was right that the prices will come down off of ebay. The cheapest Buy it Now that I saw was $250 . I won't pay that much - maybe twice retail, but  that's almost 4 dolls I could buy.

Oh well, I guess I will be up at 2am for the next release and just buy it off of the internet.

Hope everything goes well for everyone next week. I feel so bad for those of you who that you had one purchased only to be told you didn't. That would have crushed me.


----------



## PatMcDuck

Just to put in my 2 cents, at our TDS, the one CM that is collecting these dolls was told to be on line with all the other guests before store opening if she wanted a doll.  None were being held.  

We set up stanchions outside the store for guests to line up before opening.  I think the plan was to go outside at 9 am and hand out the cards for the available dolls, then people could leave if they got no card and did not want to stay to shop.  

It is just hard because the stores get so few, only about 12-15 dolls.  I can't think of any fairer way to handle it in the stores, other than suspending the telephone holds, which we did.

The website needs work, not just for the dolls but for other problems as well.


----------



## Turk February

axt0143 said:


> You know? I signed up just to be able to post in this thread about the dolls. Needless to say, I am one more person who thinks this is insane and absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> I think the Disney Stores are being complete jerks about this. These stores are small and they know us hardcore fans and shoppers by name. I know every single employee there remembers my face and that I make purchases on a regular basis: Vinylmation figures, large giant plush dolls, and most everything Little Mermaid.  I've asked them time and time again, if they can help me on the dolls, hold just one...but no.
> 
> Many of us can confirm that the people in line at 7 AM in the morning are not legit fans, most of them are resellers and some of them have even made the people behind them aware that their dolls will be on eBay if they really want them. Disney Store gives these people priority by treating this on a first come first serve basis. It'd be so easy to make it so that the actual fans and regular shoppers can get at least one doll, yet they'll hand them all over to people who probably couldn't even tell you what movie the actual princess is from.
> 
> It almost makes me want to swear Disney shopping off completely. I expect it from the website. I've had dozens of cancelled orders or lost orders on merchandise that isn't even half as rare. In store though? My store has a book where they take your phone number and name to call you if something you want or need comes in stock again. The employees are always super helpful and super nice..but yet when it comes to these dolls they are anything but.
> 
> Between the fact that employees are holding dolls for themselves and that the first come, first serve basis makes it nearly impossible for the average fan to get one, I'm really let down.
> 
> I'm just saying, the guy who preorders his blu-rays there on a regular basis and drops $100 on a Beast plush or $200 on a box of vinylmations and picks up anything Mermaid for his girlfriend should be able to say, "Hey, I give you money all year long, I'm here twice a week almost, you need to make this right and have me a doll waiting when I get off work"
> 
> And if they want to keep doing this line thing, do it quiz bowl style and ask the people in line timed questions like, "What Disney animated film has never seen release on VHS or DVD in the United States?" or "What Japanese animation studio does Walt Disney Studios hold all the release rights to?" or "What is Gus's in Cinderella real name?" or "What is Pluto's original name and character?"



Wow, you have quite the sense of entitlement.  I mean, this is mind-boggling.  

You deserve nothing more than I do, or anyone else.  Good for you for spending lots of money on Disney.  So do I.  That doesn't mean I deserve a doll more than a grandmother trying to get one for her grandchild who can't answer one of your silly quiz questions to prove their worthiness.

Get over yourself.  "You need to make this right and have a doll waiting when I get off work"?!?!  These dolls weren't made for you.  They were made for all Disney customers.  This isn't part of a contest to see who spends more money or who loves Disney more.  You want exclusive merchandise that you get for being part of a club?  Join D23.


----------



## Turk February

jandii said:


> While this might seem reasonable, from an IT standpoint it is very difficult to accomplish.  First off, 3:30 EST is a reasonable hour to update the system since that time is most likely the least-busiest where they can afford downtime the most.  Sure, it sucks for people having to wake up that early (I would beg to differ on this as it limits the people who you are competing with) but from a business standpoint, this is the best time to operate on a 24/7/365 online system.  Additionally the order cancellations, especially last night, most likely came from the server overload when the browse-able pages finally updated.  While I don't have first-hand experience with the DisneyStore.com system, it is most likely that there were multiple places in the database that data needed to be written for there to be a successful order accepted by the system.  In IT database lingo, this is referred to as a transaction.  When a part of the transaction fails (most likely do to a part of the process exceeding the allotted time for that part -- ie: a timeout), the system is supposed to "roll-back" to the last known good configuration.  This would explain why there are order confirmation numbers w/ orders or cancels in the system.
> 
> While all of this sucks to deal with as a consumer, there really is no right way that will make everybody happy on a distributed system like the DisneyStore.com website.  An easy alternative to think of would be the ticketing systems of Ticketmaster and the like with their virtual waiting rooms.  While you wouldn't get an oversold order, you would get a lot of people complaining of never having the opportunity to place and order and stuck in the virtual waiting rooms.
> 
> Just hoping to give some insight to the behind-the-scenes geek stuff that must go on to make these processes work.



No I get it, it's much harder than most people think.  That's why I don't scream bloody murder and call for a boycott when I don't get my way.  This stuff is complicated and I wish more people understood that.

That being said, in a perfect world I think it would be best to release the dolls at a time when people are actually awake, but I know as a system what they have right now is good for them (like you said).  Thanks for the insight, I learned a few things!


----------



## axt0143

Turk February said:


> Wow, you have quite the sense of entitlement.  I mean, this is mind-boggling.
> 
> You deserve nothing more than I do, or anyone else.  Good for you for spending lots of money on Disney.  So do I.  That doesn't mean I deserve a doll more than a grandmother trying to get one for her grandchild who can't answer one of your silly quiz questions to prove their worthiness.
> 
> Get over yourself.  "You need to make this right and have a doll waiting when I get off work"?!?!  These dolls weren't made for you.  They were made for all Disney customers.  This isn't part of a contest to see who spends more money or who loves Disney more.  You want exclusive merchandise that you get for being part of a club?  Join D23.



And from the looks of it, Disney customers include ebayers, amazon.com marketplace stores, independent toy stores, and comic book stores.

*You, myself, and the grandmother would all get one doll if something was done to weed out the above customers. *

Who do you seriously think is staying up til 4 in the morning to order these? A few hundred hardcore fans and hundreds more ebayers.


----------



## LM2

Yes, it was crazy trying to get Snow White. I di get one but barely!


----------



## berrybread

glenpreece said:


> Yes we Candians get ripped off badly by the disney store



You're telling me!


----------



## marie1203

axt0143 said:


> It'd be as easy as placing a no dealers, no resellers policy and limiting it to one per household.
> 
> Contest was just an out of the blue idea, but the fact is that the first two weeks my store had 14 dolls and they were available until about 6 PM because only the fans were buying them. Now the resellers are buying them. I've seen the dolls at local hobby shops for $200, on craigslist for $300, and we all know they're on ebay. Sure, the contest idea might be "discrimination", but it certainly does weedout the flippers [because I'm sure 9/10 actual Disney lovers are WAY more considerate of their fellow fans]
> 
> Being a loyal customer MEANS entitlement, period. If you have someone who comes in 2x a week and buys everything there is, they deserve some degree of reward.  Every other store does it: Victoria's Secret holds special events for credit card holders and adds coupons for frequent shoppers. Gamestop does parties and special deals for people who preorder and have their frequent shopper cards.
> 
> The best example in this case is MAC and Sephora. When they come out with limited edition make up lines they know will sell like crazy and will go on ebay for 2-3x as much, they don't just make it first come first serve. Instead, they hold a special presale party that only frequent shoppers get into, and they also hold limited quantities for those shoppers after the official release so they can get the whole collection. I get into these events because they knew I buy make up regularly for my GF and we go in for her to get consultations and make up applied by their pros  [which requires a $60 minimum purchase] often enough. The last one I went to was Wonder Woman at MAC and it was awesome, they had a Wonder Woman cosplayer, superhero themed cupcakes, and very colorful free drinks. And there were no resellers, just regular customers, a few reporters, parents and significant others picking up gifts.



And Disney did that at the d23 expo!!! Should they pay for your ticket to get there too? Seriously your sense of entitlement is ridiculous. Disney doesn't owe u anything YOU choose how to spend your money.


----------



## jandii

Turk February said:


> ... That being said, in a perfect world I think it would be best to release the dolls at a time when people are actually awake ...



They have some automation in their system, Snow White was displayed promptly at midnight via searching, you just had to wait for all the content servers to sync up before the browse-able pages were updated.  Technically, there is no reason why they can't update the pages and have her unavailable for purchase until noon or something like that.  However, with all this attention being paid you need to be careful what you wish for.  There are a heck of a lot more people in front of a computer at noon than there are at midnight.


----------



## axt0143

marie1203 said:


> And Disney did that at the d23 expo!!! Should they pay for your ticket to get there too? Seriously your sense of entitlement is ridiculous. Disney doesn't owe u anything YOU choose how to spend your money.



God, I swear, some of you people act like the mouse can do no wrong.

All I'm saying is this, my one Disney store, I have been a customer since its opening. I have seen it go through 3 remodels. I cried when it was closed for a month and made sure the mall knew how important that store was to me by sending letters and emails. 

I'm not the only one missing out. I just think that if by any chance disneystore.com support or disney store employees are reading this, we should try to get them to change the policy at least a little.

One employee I've chatted with more than once said it point blank, "this lady in the back counter has bought like 20, and the ones left for the customers, I know the resellers are buying them and unfortunately, we can't do anything about it unless corporate tells us"

If it were up to me, everyone would get dolls, and the majority of them wouldn't be sitting on eBay for $300. I thought we as a society had moved past this "Tickle Me Elmo" mentality.


----------



## GraceMonica

Alright. This is getting out of hand. They're dolls. Your not going to die because you didn't get a doll. Yeah, you might be sad, upset, devastated, but its not going to kill you. 

I'm not directing this to just one person. EVERYONE should realize this. Yeah, the people on ebay are pretty greedy but its only because we're paying their bill. We stop buying from them, prices will go down. Simple. 

I feel like I have a lot more to say on this, but my mind is all jumbled up at the moment. 

Its frustrating not to get the doll you want. I just had to break it to my little sister she may not be getting Jasmine.


----------



## berrybread

axt0143 said:


> You know? I signed up just to be able to post in this thread about the dolls. Needless to say, I am one more person who thinks this is insane and absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> I think the Disney Stores are being complete jerks about this. These stores are small and they know us hardcore fans and shoppers by name. I know every single employee there remembers my face and that I make purchases on a regular basis: Vinylmation figures, large giant plush dolls, and most everything Little Mermaid.  I've asked them time and time again, if they can help me on the dolls, hold just one...but no.
> 
> Many of us can confirm that the people in line at 7 AM in the morning are not legit fans, most of them are resellers and some of them have even made the people behind them aware that their dolls will be on eBay if they really want them. Disney Store gives these people priority by treating this on a first come first serve basis. It'd be so easy to make it so that the actual fans and regular shoppers can get at least one doll, yet they'll hand them all over to people who probably couldn't even tell you what movie the actual princess is from.
> 
> It almost makes me want to swear Disney shopping off completely. I expect it from the website. I've had dozens of cancelled orders or lost orders on merchandise that isn't even half as rare. In store though? My store has a book where they take your phone number and name to call you if something you want or need comes in stock again. The employees are always super helpful and super nice..but yet when it comes to these dolls they are anything but.
> 
> Between the fact that employees are holding dolls for themselves and that the first come, first serve basis makes it nearly impossible for the average fan to get one, I'm really let down.
> 
> I'm just saying, the guy who preorders his blu-rays there on a regular basis and drops $100 on a Beast plush or $200 on a box of vinylmations and picks up anything Mermaid for his girlfriend should be able to say, "Hey, I give you money all year long, I'm here twice a week almost, you need to make this right and have me a doll waiting when I get off work"
> 
> And if they want to keep doing this line thing, do it quiz bowl style and ask the people in line timed questions like, "What Disney animated film has never seen release on VHS or DVD in the United States?" or "What Japanese animation studio does Walt Disney Studios hold all the release rights to?" or "What is Gus's in Cinderella real name?" or "What is Pluto's original name and character?"



I get why you're upset and we're all mad about those sharks but I don't know the answer to any of those questions and I'm not buying to resell. I still consider myself a disney lover though. And it's really not up to the employees wether or not you get one on hold, rules are rules. I don't think that just because someone shops there more often than others means they should necessarily get special treatment to these dolls. I think we're all love them the same amount here.


----------



## GraceMonica

axt0143 said:


> The best example in this case is MAC and Sephora. When they come out with limited edition make up lines they know will sell like crazy and will go on ebay for 2-3x as much, they don't just make it first come first serve. Instead, they hold a special presale party that only frequent shoppers get into, and they also hold limited quantities for those shoppers after the official release so they can get the whole collection. I get into these events because they knew I buy make up regularly for my GF and we go in for her to get consultations and make up applied by their pros  [which requires a $60 minimum purchase] often enough. The last one I went to was Wonder Woman at MAC and it was awesome, they had a Wonder Woman cosplayer, superhero themed cupcakes, and very colorful free drinks. And there were no resellers, just regular customers, a few reporters, parents and significant others picking up gifts.



You're kidding me, right? Disney DID INDEED have a pre-sale of these dolls. You could buy all 10 dolls, for $600 at the *D23 Expo*. If you're so freaking loyal to Disney, why didn't you go? IT is open to anyone who buys a ticket. ALTHOUGH the D23 members get a discount. So don't go sassing ANYONE on this board about how you're better than everyone because you spend all your money on Disney. Whoop de doo. NO ONE wants to hear it. AT ALL. You're not entitled because you spend X amount of money at the store. That's not how it works.


----------



## axt0143

GraceMonica said:


> Alright. This is getting out of hand. They're dolls. Your not going to die because you didn't get a doll. Yeah, you might be sad, upset, devastated, but its not going to kill you.
> 
> I'm not directing this to just one person. EVERYONE should realize this. Yeah, the people on ebay are pretty greedy but its only because we're paying their bill. We stop buying from them, prices will go down. Simple.
> 
> I feel like I have a lot more to say on this, but my mind is all jumbled up at the moment.
> 
> Its frustrating not to get the doll you want. I just had to break it to my little sister she may not be getting Jasmine.



but..but..

*THEY'RE SO PRETTY!!!!!!!!*

I just want to get my girlfriend Ariel and Belle. and get Mulan for myself [she's so awesome they need to put her Designer version in a game or something..I wish they would make a bad *** Shang figure to go with her..]


----------



## axt0143

GraceMonica said:


> You're kidding me, right? Disney DID INDEED have a pre-sale of these dolls. You could buy all 10 dolls, for $600 at the *D23 Expo*. If you're so freaking loyal to Disney, why didn't you go? IT is open to anyone who buys a ticket. ALTHOUGH the D23 members get a discount. So don't go sassing ANYONE on this board about how you're better than everyone because you spend all your money on Disney. Whoop de doo. NO ONE wants to hear it. AT ALL. You're not entitled because you spend X amount of money at the store. That's not how it works.



Why is this the exception? I've had Disney store employees go the extra mile to find a rare or sold out product for me. Like when I was looking for Giant MINNIE and no one could find her, the second they got one in more than a month later it was held for me and I got a phone call telling me it was in. 

This is the first time this has ever happened to me...so try to understand why I'm outraged


----------



## GraceMonica

axt0143 said:


> Why is this the exception? I've had Disney store employees go the extra mile to find a rare or sold out product for me. Like when I was looking for Giant MINNIE and no one could find her, the second they got one in more than a month later it was held for me and I got a phone call telling me it was in.
> 
> This is the first time this has ever happened to me...so try to understand why I'm outraged



You're outraged because you didn't get the special treatment ONE time? Really? They're honestly just making it fair for everyone. Which means instead of getting your hand held through it all, you might actually have to work hard and earn your doll. Stay one step ahead of your competition and you'll be golden.


----------



## GraceMonica

axt0143 said:


> I wish they would make a bad *** Shang figure to go with her..]



I do agree with you here! They should have definitely made a Designer Prince collection. Because every barbie needs or ken...or in this case every princess needs her prince!


----------



## DizneyDogs

another way that might be more fair is to do an RSP  like they do for the merchandise events in the parks - that way everyone has a fair chance and it's purely luck of the draw


----------



## jejuneraccoon

How are you all displaying your dolls? I intend to keep mine in their display cases, but am unsure of a thoughtful way to display them so I can easily admire them.

Any ideas other than on a shelf or in a bookcase?


----------



## berrybread

jejuneraccoon said:


> How are you all displaying your dolls? I intend to keep mine in their display cases, but am unsure of a thoughtful way to display them so I can easily admire them.
> 
> Any ideas other than on a shelf or in a bookcase?



I got some simple square shelves, the kind that is just simply one piece of wood sticking out of the wall, and they each fit one doll very nicely! Hopefully going to hang them up soon. $10 each at Ikea


----------



## IknowDoYou?

DizneyDogs said:


> another way that might be more fair is to do an RSP  like they do for the merchandise events in the parks - that way everyone has a fair chance and it's purely luck of the draw



Nothing's going to be fair, to be honest.  There are 6000 (or 4000) dolls every week, and many more people than that looking for them.  My vote is to either not sell them at the stores at all, or have a lottery run every Monday morning at the store for whoever shows up before 10:00.  As for the website, the rope drops for everyone at the same time, so I don't see how that's anything but fair.


----------



## jejuneraccoon

berrybread said:


> I got some simple square shelves, the kind that is just simply one piece of wood sticking out of the wall, and they each fit one doll very nicely! Hopefully going to hang them up soon. $10 each at Ikea



Great idea! Thank you.


----------



## DrJUSC

IknowDoYou? said:


> Nothing's going to be fair, to be honest.  There are 6000 (or 4000) dolls every week, and many more people than that looking for them.  My vote is to either not sell them at the stores at all, or have a lottery run every Monday morning at the store for whoever shows up before 10:00.  As for the website, the rope drops for everyone at the same time, so I don't see how that's anything but fair.




Do you have the URL for Tiana by chance?


----------



## DrJUSC

IknowDoYou? said:


> Nothing's going to be fair, to be honest.  There are 6000 (or 4000) dolls every week, and many more people than that looking for them.  My vote is to either not sell them at the stores at all, or have a lottery run every Monday morning at the store for whoever shows up before 10:00.  As for the website, the rope drops for everyone at the same time, so I don't see how that's anything but fair.



I was at the Disney Store tonight. I was talking with an employee I know. She think it will all be online from now on.


----------



## princessaholic

The dolls usually come out midnite pacific time every Mondays til October...
many are suspecting Tiana is coming out next week. But Disney decided to push it back to the 23rd because of what happened Sunday morning.


----------



## DrJUSC

jejuneraccoon said:


> How are you all displaying your dolls? I intend to keep mine in their display cases, but am unsure of a thoughtful way to display them so I can easily admire them.
> 
> Any ideas other than on a shelf or in a bookcase?



I am going to get a long shelf for my daughter and put all the dolls on it. I hope I can get them all LOL


----------



## DrJUSC

GraceMonica said:


> I do agree with you here! They should have definitely made a Designer Prince collection. Because every barbie needs or ken...or in this case every princess needs her prince!



They should do a villans collection. Forget the princes


----------



## DrJUSC

LM2 said:


> Yes, it was crazy trying to get Snow White. I di get one but barely!



VERY crazy


----------



## DrJUSC

Falltime said:


> not yet - on another site they figured out the URL's for snow white and tiana but nothing beyond that
> 
> same thing happens with pins they have limited supply and a few people buy them all up when they are released



Whats the Tiana URL?


----------



## DrJUSC

princessaholic said:


> The dolls usually come out midnite pacific time every Mondays til October...
> many are suspecting Tiana is coming out next week. But Disney decided to push it back to the 23rd because of what happened Sunday morning.



I think it will be 100% online from now on. It's getting nasty out there


----------



## DrJUSC

jejuneraccoon said:


> Sheeh, what a mess. I wish Disney would opt to up their supply/re-release dolls after this mess.



Not going to happen. They have the certificates that have the numbers on it. Can't make anymore


----------



## jejuneraccoon

DrJUSC said:


> They should do a villans collection. Forget the princes



YES. Oh, Maleficent and Ursula!


----------



## DrJUSC

What do you think Disney is going to do about today and the future of the dolls?


----------



## Disneyfan downunder

I'm not sure if I should be overjoyed or skeptical...  few days ago I received the email of sorry, Mulan was oversold etc etc when I bought her at just after 1am.  I emailed them and complained that people who ordered at 5am received her... how could I miss out from ordering 4 hours earlier?  Today I receive the... your order has been sent.  I had purchased other items besides Mulan and thought it would just be them, but when I checked the order status it said Mulan had been shipped, although the tracking notice said it was only my other items.... confusing?    I emailed Guest Services asking did Mulan actually ship... they wrote back yes.  I really dont know what to believe anymore.  I suppose I wont know for sure until I receive her in the mail.  But if I do get her, perhaps there is hope for others that had their order cancelled...


----------



## DrJUSC

I know what you mean. They said on the phone my Snow White order wen through, but I wont rest until it says shipped!!


----------



## Cameragirlla

it's really sad how these dolls have made people act so terribly. I went to look at the announcement on the disney facebook page, and there are guys on there bragging about how many dolls they got, and how they'll sell them to an old grandma and they don't care if there's people crying about not getting them. Just a few hours ago they were the same ones saying they were buying them for girlfriends and daughters and desperately needed the link to the dolls. And people gave it to them! It's unbelievable.


----------



## Disneyfan downunder

This whole situation is so stressful.  I woke up this morning with a major headache.  Hopefully they will limit the dolls to 1 per person,, although bad for those that want one each for their kids.


----------



## Cameragirlla

me too. It was really dissapointing. I've waited up every week and had no problem ordering a doll until this week and I think its only going to get worse which is sad, because I've collected every disney doll that's been released until now.


----------



## jejuneraccoon

Cameragirlla said:


> it's really sad how these dolls have made people act so terribly. I went to look at the announcement on the disney facebook page, and there are guys on there bragging about how many dolls they got, and how they'll sell them to an old grandma and they don't care if there's people crying about not getting them. Just a few hours ago they were the same ones saying they were buying them for girlfriends and daughters and desperately needed the link to the dolls. And people gave it to them! It's unbelievable.



Ugh. No class at all. I refuse to frequent the Facebook page. Seems like such a negative environment.


----------



## BigGreen73

jandii said:


> They have some automation in their system, Snow White was displayed promptly at midnight via searching, you just had to wait for all the content servers to sync up before the browse-able pages were updated.  Technically, there is no reason why they can't update the pages and have her unavailable for purchase until noon or something like that.  However, with all this attention being paid you need to be careful what you wish for.  There are a heck of a lot more people in front of a computer at noon than there are at midnight.



Can't agree more. I have no problem getting up at 3am ET to get a doll. The competetions will be slightly lower that later in the day. Got to make the effort to get want you want right? Wish I new that you could search for the dolls to find them. I waited until the browse windows updated so I lost out. Now I know better. My loss I guess.


----------



## BigGreen73

DrJUSC said:


> Not going to happen. They have the certificates that have the numbers on it. Can't make anymore



They can always make more. Change the dress a bit, the hair, do a new set of numbers etc. It could be done if they wanted to, the dolls just wouldn't be the same as the initial run.


----------



## BigGreen73

DrJUSC said:


> I was at the Disney Store tonight. I was talking with an employee I know. She think it will all be online from now on.



This would make the most sense. That way everyone has the same chance to get them at the same time. As long as all the servers have the dolls at the same time that is. So when they go up at Midnight on the west cost, they are showing at 3am on the east coast.

The opportunity shouldn't be there for someone to buy multiple dolls online and multiple dolls in store.

And I think what is really upsetting people with these dolls, is that many just want one for personal collections, or one or two for children etc. Yes, they are LE so they will be tough to come by, but when you had an order cancelled, or you couldn't get one and then see hundreds or thousands of the dolls on e-bay, amazon etc being sold at 5x-10x retail, that's a kick in the gut for sure.


----------



## marie1203

axt0143 said:


> And from the looks of it, Disney customers include ebayers, amazon.com marketplace stores, independent toy stores, and comic book stores.
> 
> *You, myself, and the grandmother would all get one doll if something was done to weed out the above customers. *
> 
> Who do you seriously think is staying up til 4 in the morning to order these? A few hundred hardcore fans and hundreds more ebayers.



Nothing will guarantee you a doll. I think the reason people got an easier time ordering the first ones is there were more and there was many fans and collectors that did not know. We were at the Disney store a few weeks ago in the time we were there over 5 people asked cast members about the dolls they had no idea they were out (mom with kids). The dolls had gain popularity as the numbers are getting smaller they will become harder to get. 



axt0143 said:


> *God, I swear, some of you people act like the mouse can do no wrong.
> *
> No one said that. In fact in my first post I said Disney made some mistakes with this dolls but no one of the real mistakes is what you are talking about.
> 
> All I'm saying is this, my one Disney store, I have been a customer since its opening. I have seen it go through 3 remodels. I cried when it was closed for a month and made sure the mall knew how important that store was to me by sending letters and emails.
> 
> I'm not the only one missing out. I just think that if by any chance disneystore.com support or disney store employees are reading this, we should try to get them to change the policy at least a little.
> 
> One employee I've chatted with more than once said it point blank, "this lady in the back counter has bought like 20, and the ones left for the customers, I know the resellers are buying them and unfortunately, we can't do anything about it unless corporate tells us"
> 
> If it were up to me, everyone would get dolls, and the majority of them wouldn't be sitting on eBay for $300. I thought we as a society had moved past this "Tickle Me Elmo" mentality.



Disney limit 2 dolls per person. The Disney Store already looking over the policies. What we have a problem in this board is your sense of entitlement and that because you are there often you should be guarantee a doll. That is not fair. I think Disney had made as fair as it can possibly be (except the online issues). Just because someone is not at the Disney store two times a week does not mean they are less of a fan that you are or that you deserve more then we do. And you seem to forget this are limited edition not just a mickey plush. Not everyone is going to get dolls period they are limited edition for this reason if Disney wanted everyone to get dolls they would have not been limited edition in the first place. 



axt0143 said:


> but..but..
> 
> *THEY'RE SO PRETTY!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I just want to get my girlfriend Ariel and Belle. and get Mulan for myself [she's so awesome they need to put her Designer version in a game or something..I wish they would make a bad *** Shang figure to go with her..]



And you said you gotten those three then why are you making a big fuss about SW.



axt0143 said:


> Why is this the exception? I've had Disney store employees go the extra mile to find a rare or sold out product for me. Like when I was looking for Giant MINNIE and no one could find her, the second they got one in more than a month later it was held for me and I got a phone call telling me it was in.
> 
> This is the first time this has ever happened to me...so try to understand why I'm outraged



Limited Edition. Here the biggest example you are complaining about not getting preferential treatment as if you deserve it more than everyone else. We all are Disney fans and we all deserve the same and as I said before the only thing Disney needs to provide with this dolls is equality of opportunity to get them and so far they have except for the online issues. We all have had disappointments but it is how you handle it. The problem is how you come about this on this board, like somehow you are better then everyone else (or a bigger fan) therefore Disney owes you one of this dolls. I find it a little overtop asking CM to hold one for you and being upset when they refuse it?. That is unfair to everyone else. Then you gave examples how Disney should it offer to fans before and they did so most of your complains don't even make sense.


----------



## marie1203

BigGreen73 said:


> This would make the most sense. That way everyone has the same chance to get them at the same time. As long as all the servers have the dolls at the same time that is. So when they go up at Midnight on the west cost, they are showing at 3am on the east coast.
> 
> The opportunity shouldn't be there for someone to buy multiple dolls online and multiple dolls in store.
> 
> And I think what is really upsetting people with these dolls, is that many just want one for personal collections, or one or two for children etc. Yes, they are LE so they will be tough to come by, but when you had an order cancelled, or you couldn't get one and then see hundreds or thousands of the dolls on e-bay, amazon etc being sold at 5x-10x retail, that's a kick in the gut for sure.


 I agree with you the online issues have made this process unfair and I am glad they are fixing it.


----------



## DrJUSC

BigGreen73 said:


> This would make the most sense. That way everyone has the same chance to get them at the same time. As long as all the servers have the dolls at the same time that is. So when they go up at Midnight on the west cost, they are showing at 3am on the east coast.
> 
> The opportunity shouldn't be there for someone to buy multiple dolls online and multiple dolls in store.
> 
> And I think what is really upsetting people with these dolls, is that many just want one for personal collections, or one or two for children etc. Yes, they are LE so they will be tough to come by, but when you had an order cancelled, or you couldn't get one and then see hundreds or thousands of the dolls on e-bay, amazon etc being sold at 5x-10x retail, that's a kick in the gut for sure.




I think for peoples saftey they should do it online!!! I think the 2 per person is fine, but they need to make it more fair in the stores or do 100% online.


----------



## jessrose18

if they do it all online it is still going to crash the site............ it's not going to fix the problem.  If people want to go to the store at 6 am and wait for the doll they should have the chance.  Buying online is not going to stop people from reselling the dolls either.  We just have to accept they are limited edition, they are collectors items, and you might not be able to have all 10 just because you want all 10.


----------



## ILUVPOOH1

People are dying in wars across the world and people are whining that they didn't get a Snow White doll? Seriously? Hey I wanted the doll too, but let's please put all this in perspective for a moment. You're whole world could change in the blink of an eye. It's a doll. Life will go on. Be thankful you have life, and loved ones surrounding you.


----------



## jessrose18

I think it is really funny that people are so upset that the prices are being driven up...do you think these "ebay sharks" are paying 300 for the dolls...no!  the collectors are.  Just with any Disney merchandise.  They release 300 of certain pins, they sell imediately for more on ebay, because people want them.  Disney Cruise Line works on tiered pricing the more people who book a sailing, the price goes up.  Disney charges a premium for dining during holiday seasons.  Disney does not need to "fix" the problem of they made a product that you all want.  Yes, I understand people who put in a internet order and had it cancelled is unfair.  But how is it unfair that people were in line before you at a store and purchased two dolls, when they were allowed to.  I have also seen many "collectors" purchase two dolls in order to trade one or sell the other as well.  It is not just "bad, mean" people doing this.  thats all, after reading 3,000 posts on the disney store facebook page of the unfairness of it all i had to get this off my chest  stepping down now.....


----------



## jessrose18

ILUVPOOH1 said:


> People are dying in wars across the world and people are whining that they didn't get a Snow White doll? Seriously? Hey I wanted the doll too, but let's please put all this in perspective for a moment. You're whole world could change in the blink of an eye. It's a doll. Life will go on. Be thankful you have life, and loved ones surrounding you.



  thank you!  also, i love the my kid will be so disapointed on christmas morning when i am missing one, hello?  they will be disapointed they didnt the full set of $700 dolls retail price?  really


----------



## hallzy

Its funny... Limited Edition, is just that... limited.

Did I get my daughter all the dolls?  Nope... I sure wanted to, but I missed out on 1.  No biggie.

I understand that there are more than 8000 people out there that want them.

Stomping my feet and believing I should get them because "I am a number one fan" is foolish.

I would hope they re-release the dolls in a non-limited format.  If its the doll we want we can have it.  But if its the limited aspect you crave - dont be surprised that this is what happens.

Just my two cents.


----------



## marie1203

ILUVPOOH1 said:


> People are dying in wars across the world and people are whining that they didn't get a Snow White doll? Seriously? Hey I wanted the doll too, but let's please put all this in perspective for a moment. You're whole world could change in the blink of an eye. It's a doll. Life will go on. Be thankful you have life, and loved ones surrounding you.





jessrose18 said:


> I think it is really funny that people are so upset that the prices are being driven up...do you think these "ebay sharks" are paying 300 for the dolls...no!  the collectors are.  Just with any Disney merchandise.  They release 300 of certain pins, they sell imediately for more on ebay, because people want them.  Disney Cruise Line works on tiered pricing the more people who book a sailing, the price goes up.  Disney charges a premium for dining during holiday seasons.  Disney does not need to "fix" the problem of they made a product that you all want.  Yes, I understand people who put in a internet order and had it cancelled is unfair.  But how is it unfair that people were in line before you at a store and purchased two dolls, when they were allowed to.  I have also seen many "collectors" purchase two dolls in order to trade one or sell the other as well.  It is not just "bad, mean" people doing this.  thats all, after reading 3,000 posts on the disney store facebook page of the unfairness of it all i had to get this off my chest  stepping down now.....





hallzy said:


> Its funny... Limited Edition, is just that... limited.
> 
> Did I get my daughter all the dolls?  Nope... I sure wanted to, but I missed out on 1.  No biggie.
> 
> I understand that there are more than 8000 people out there that want them.
> 
> Stomping my feet and believing I should get them because "I am a number one fan" is foolish.
> 
> I would hope they re-release the dolls in a non-limited format.  If its the doll we want we can have it.  But if its the limited aspect you crave - dont be surprised that this is what happens.
> 
> Just my two cents.


----------



## jejuneraccoon

ILUVPOOH1 said:


> People are dying in wars across the world and people are whining that they didn't get a Snow White doll? Seriously? Hey I wanted the doll too, but let's please put all this in perspective for a moment. You're whole world could change in the blink of an eye. It's a doll. Life will go on. Be thankful you have life, and loved ones surrounding you.



I get what you are trying to say here, but just because there are big things going on in the world does not mean people cannot direct their attention elsewhere for a moment or that they have lost sight of the big picture.

You and I do share a, "Hey, it could be worse" outlook. We have that in common. While some people may really be overreacting, for the most part people here are just a little frustrated and want to let it out of their system. I think it's OK for people to vent. It's healthy.


----------



## DizneyDogs

princessaholic said:


> The dolls usually come out midnite pacific time every Mondays til October...
> many are suspecting Tiana is coming out next week. But Disney decided to push it back to the 23rd because of what happened Sunday morning.



Actually Tiana was supposed to come out on the 26th Disney announced they are delaying the release and will let us know on this Friday the 23rd the new release schedule


----------



## DizneyDogs

I would like to have something like the stand for the Cinderella doll that you can see in this picture with Pres Jim Feilding to put my doll on- anybody have any ideas where to find something like that?


----------



## jejuneraccoon

DizneyDogs said:


> I would like to have something like the stand for the Cinderella doll that you can see in this picture with Pres Jim Feilding to put my doll on- anybody have any ideas where to find something like that?



I have seen some small cake stands like that.  Check out places with home goods and the like.


----------



## BigGreen73

jessrose18 said:


> I think it is really funny that people are so upset that the prices are being driven up...do you think these "ebay sharks" are paying 300 for the dolls...no!  the collectors are.  Just with any Disney merchandise.  They release 300 of certain pins, they sell imediately for more on ebay, because people want them.  Disney Cruise Line works on tiered pricing the more people who book a sailing, the price goes up.  Disney charges a premium for dining during holiday seasons.  Disney does not need to "fix" the problem of they made a product that you all want.  Yes, I understand people who put in a internet order and had it cancelled is unfair.  But how is it unfair that people were in line before you at a store and purchased two dolls, when they were allowed to.  I have also seen many "collectors" purchase two dolls in order to trade one or sell the other as well.  It is not just "bad, mean" people doing this.  thats all, after reading 3,000 posts on the disney store facebook page of the unfairness of it all i had to get this off my chest  stepping down now.....



The biggest problem that folks are having is that they placed an order. The order went through so folks are happpy, I got Snow White. Hippie!! Only to get the too bad for you, the order didn't really go through. so sorry  communication. THEN you head to e-bay etc and see hundreds of Snow Whites for sale for $300, some sellers selling 5-6 of them. That stings.. I went through this...but...

Bottom lines it's a piece of plastic and cloth, life goes on whether you got it or note.

I am looking forward to the announcement as to how the releases will be handled going forward, can't be any worse than the SW mess.


----------



## Shivatopia

BigGreen73 said:


> The biggest problem that folks are having is that they placed an order. The order went through so folks are happpy, I got Snow White. Hippie!! Only to get the too bad for you, the order didn't really go through. so sorry  communication. THEN you head to e-bay etc and see hundreds of Snow Whites for sale for $300, some sellers selling 5-6 of them. That stings.. I went through this...but...
> 
> Bottom lines it's a piece of plastic and cloth, life goes on whether you got it or note.
> 
> I am looking forward to the announcement as to how the releases will be handled going forward, can't be any worse than the SW mess.



Agreed.  The main fault with the Disney Store online rests in the fact that their system allowed for the overselling of their limited edition product.  Admittedly, this was supposedly due to system errors of the servers not communicating completely in sync with each other, so the data was not updated properly, but that is still something that needs to be addressed.  (Though goodness knows how they can fix that!  Computer systems have their limits.)  We can only hope that Disney comes up with some sort of satisfactory solution.  With supposedly 2 more LE 6000 dolls and 3 LE 4000 dolls still coming up, they really have their work cut out for them.  

As for the scalpers, what can we do?  Nothing, really, except not buy from them.  They are originally consumers just like anyone else.  What they do with the items after purchasing them from Disney is really up to them.  Disney cannot discriminate against selling to people just because they think that they may turn around and resell their items at outrageous prices.  Does this make life difficult for collectors?  Yes!  Do we like the methods of the scalpers?  Of course not!  However, as has been mentioned here and other online forums, this is what often happens with items that are in high demand with a limited supply (think: concert tickets, collectibles, food during a famine, etc.).  

It's just very tragic to me that the Snow White doll had to be the catalyst for this big blow up, because she has always been my favorite Disney princess.  Things were bright and sunny for the first 2 dolls released, and then it all started going really bad.  All of this negativity is really draining out all of the joy that this collection is supposed to bring to people.


----------



## marie1203

DizneyDogs said:


> I would like to have something like the stand for the Cinderella doll that you can see in this picture with Pres Jim Feilding to put my doll on- anybody have any ideas where to find something like that?



I seen some glass dome bases for clocks that look similar to that but they are round so will will have to find a stand for the doll.


----------



## Cameragirlla

I am curious to see how Disney is going to fix the ordering process, no matter what someone will be unhappy. Hopefully it's an adjustment to their servers and limiting the quantity per address. It won't completely stop the ebayers but in the time it takes to enter different shipping and payment addresses some of us can get our orders in and beat them out.


----------



## marie1203

Shivatopia said:


> Agreed.  The main fault with the Disney Store online rests in the fact that their system allowed for the overselling of their limited edition product.  Admittedly, this was supposedly due to system errors of the servers not communicating completely in sync with each other, so the data was not updated properly, but that is still something that needs to be addressed.  (Though goodness knows how they can fix that!  Computer systems have their limits.)  We can only hope that Disney comes up with some sort of satisfactory solution.  With supposedly 2 more LE 6000 dolls and 3 LE 4000 dolls still coming up, they really have their work cut out for them.
> 
> As for the scalpers, what can we do?  Nothing, really, except not buy from them.  They are originally consumers just like anyone else.  What they do with the items after purchasing them from Disney is really up to them.  Disney cannot discriminate against selling to people just because they think that they may turn around and resell their items at outrageous prices.  Does this make life difficult for collectors?  Yes!  Do we like the methods of the scalpers?  Of course not!  However, as has been mentioned here and other online forums, this is what often happens with items that are in high demand with a limited supply (think: concert tickets, collectibles, food during a famine, etc.).
> 
> It's just very tragic to me that the Snow White doll had to be the catalyst for this big blow up, because she has always been my favorite Disney princess.  Things were bright and sunny for the first 2 dolls released, and then it all started going really bad.  All of this negativity is really draining out all of the joy that this collection is supposed to bring to people.




I think we all should have realize this since the beginning. I mean lets face it this was going to happen sooner or latter. First dolls were LE8000 lets assume 6000 started the collection and 2000 just wanted a certain doll. Still there can only be 4000 entire collections and only 200 of those will include the silver cinderella. The first problems started with Mulan when the amount started getting smaller. So we need to realize this once the amount gets to 4000 that means 2000 people that will not be able to get those dolls and complete the collection. Maybe Disney should have release the 4000 editions that way people from the start would have know they will not be able to get all the collection. But then they risk having left over of the 8000 dolls. 
Even if they fix the system they will be thousands of people that are going to complain because they did not get the doll they wanted (I still think they need to fix their system because it is just wrong to give false hopes). So lets wish for the best but be prepare for the worst. Reality is even if the system is fix it is only going to get harder from now on.


----------



## Falltime

BigGreen73 said:


> The biggest problem that folks are having is that they placed an order. The order went through so folks are happpy, I got Snow White. Hippie!! Only to get the too bad for you, the order didn't really go through. so sorry  communication.



This isn't actually anything new with Disneystore.com.  As a person who regularly buys pins each Monday morning at 3am EST it's been going on for several years.  Lots of times I would place an order, get the confirmation and then the next day be told sorry sold out.  With multiple servers it doesn't keep an accurate inventory count as they are all coming in at once.

One of the problems that they had with the snow white release was they didn't have a stop on the limit of 2 per order.  People could add 10 to their cart if they wanted to and do one checkout.  But Disney is known for having glitches all the time with their online ordering system.  Pin collectors have been complaining for years.  So maybe this is finally the wake up call they needed and they will finally invest some money into their system and get it up to snuff with other online retailers.


----------



## marie1203

Falltime said:


> This isn't actually anything new with Disneystore.com.  As a person who regularly buys pins each Monday morning at 3am EST it's been going on for several years.  Lots of times I would place an order, get the confirmation and then the next day be told sorry sold out.  With multiple servers it doesn't keep an accurate inventory count as they are all coming in at once.
> 
> One of the problems that they had with the snow white release was they didn't have a stop on the limit of 2 per order.  People could add 10 to their cart if they wanted to and do one checkout.  But Disney is known for having glitches all the time with their online ordering system.  Pin collectors have been complaining for years.  So maybe this is finally the wake up call they needed and they will finally invest some money into their system and get it up to snuff with other online retailers.



But that is not that hard to fix if they have orders for 10 dolls they simply can send them a email saying the total amount is 2 and that is all they are getting and take those and fill other orders.


----------



## aprincess@mail.com

Received my doom and gloom email today...  bummed and not looking forward to having to purchase through ebay... I may have to look into trading Mulan for either Snow White or Rapunzel because chances are, Rapunzel will be even harder for me to purchase, and I think my daughter would rather have Rapunzel over Mulan. I just wished I was one of those lucky ones... 
Eager to find out how Disney plans on changing the ordering process. 
I still want to collect these, but not sure if its even possible at this point without spending $100's more than planned per doll.


----------



## heart goes boOm

Did anyone take their dolls out of the case and put it in a different doll stand/base/cover?  If so, does anyone have a picture?


----------



## Falltime

marie1203 said:


> But that is not that hard to fix if they have orders for 10 dolls they simply can send them a email saying the total amount is 2 and that is all they are getting and take those and fill other orders.



That would be nice, but it's happened with pins before and they basically just said oh well.  I would hate to be the IT person who was responsible for coding the limit right now.


----------



## BigGreen73

Falltime said:


> This isn't actually anything new with Disneystore.com.  As a person who regularly buys pins each Monday morning at 3am EST it's been going on for several years.  Lots of times I would place an order, get the confirmation and then the next day be told sorry sold out.  With multiple servers it doesn't keep an accurate inventory count as they are all coming in at once.
> 
> One of the problems that they had with the snow white release was they didn't have a stop on the limit of 2 per order.  People could add 10 to their cart if they wanted to and do one checkout.  But Disney is known for having glitches all the time with their online ordering system.  Pin collectors have been complaining for years.  So maybe this is finally the wake up call they needed and they will finally invest some money into their system and get it up to snuff with other online retailers.



This is why I never tried to actually collect any Disney LE items. If I come across them for a decent price or can get them on the website then fine. But other than that, it's not worth the hassle.

The LE dolls are the 1st LE set that my wife and I wanted to try and collect so it was the first real experience w/ the horror of ordering LE items through the DS website when they release. I am going to keep up to date on what the "new release schedule" will be or how they are going to change things, and attempt to get the dolls during the up coming weeks. But once this LE set is done, never again.


----------



## Chachi

just announced on the official Disney Store Blog

Message from Jim
By Sarah Quon- Official Disney Store Blogger, Sep 19, 2011 1:00 PM

DesignerDolls

Due to the overwhelming demand for the Disney Princess Designer Doll Collection, DisneyStore.com experienced a system malfunction and the limited edition Snow White doll was oversold. We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience, and recognize that this did not meet the high quality guest service that our Guests have come to expect from Disney Store. To ensure a Magical guest experience in the future, we have delayed the release of the next Designer Doll, as we reevaluate our process to ensure that all guests have a fair opportunity to purchase these highly coveted dolls. Please check blog.disneystore.com and Facebook.com/disneystore and we will provide an update on the new release schedule by Friday, September 23. On behalf of the Disney Store team, we thank you for your continued support.

-Jim Fielding, President of Disney Stores Worldwide


----------



## Falltime

Chachi said:


> just announced on the official Disney Store Blog
> 
> Message from Jim
> By Sarah Quon- Official Disney Store Blogger, Sep 19, 2011 1:00 PM
> 
> DesignerDolls
> 
> Due to the overwhelming demand for the Disney Princess Designer Doll Collection, DisneyStore.com experienced a system malfunction and the limited edition Snow White doll was oversold. We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience, and recognize that this did not meet the high quality guest service that our Guests have come to expect from Disney Store. To ensure a Magical guest experience in the future, we have delayed the release of the next Designer Doll, as we reevaluate our process to ensure that all guests have a fair opportunity to purchase these highly coveted dolls. Please check blog.disneystore.com and Facebook.com/disneystore and we will provide an update on the new release schedule by Friday, September 23. On behalf of the Disney Store team, we thank you for your continued support.
> 
> -Jim Fielding, President of Disney Stores Worldwide



does anybody else find it strange that the announcement has been now up for over 24 hours and there are ZERO comments!


----------



## jandii

Falltime said:


> does anybody else find it strange that the announcement has been now up for over 24 hours and there are ZERO comments!



comments are moderated over there.


----------



## berrybread

jejuneraccoon said:


> Great idea! Thank you.



No problem!


----------



## berrybread

BigGreen73 said:


> This would make the most sense. That way everyone has the same chance to get them at the same time. As long as all the servers have the dolls at the same time that is. So when they go up at Midnight on the west cost, they are showing at 3am on the east coast.
> 
> The opportunity shouldn't be there for someone to buy multiple dolls online and multiple dolls in store.
> 
> And I think what is really upsetting people with these dolls, is that many just want one for personal collections, or one or two for children etc. Yes, they are LE so they will be tough to come by, but when you had an order cancelled, or you couldn't get one and then see hundreds or thousands of the dolls on e-bay, amazon etc being sold at 5x-10x retail, that's a kick in the gut for sure.



I really hope they don't stop selling them in stores  I was so looking forward to waiting out for Rapunzel. Weird I know, but I actually thought it would be fun to stand in the line.


----------



## princessaholic

berrybread said:


> I really hope they don't stop selling them in stores  I was so looking forward to waiting out for Rapunzel. Weird I know, but I actually thought it would be fun to stand in the line.



check out a listing on lacounty craigslist for a snow white...the person was saying that she/he is always the first in line, she/he gets to go in early before the mall even opens - mall employee, while others wait in line outside and hope they are able to get a card reserving them one of the limited few the store gets.


----------



## berrybread

princessaholic said:


> check out a listing on lacounty craigslist for a snow white...the person was saying that she/he is always the first in line, she/he gets to go in early before the mall even opens - mall employee, while others wait in line outside and hope they are able to get a card reserving them one of the limited few the store gets.



I realize chances can be slim getting them in person, but it seems it's just as bad online. I'd rather get to the store early and wait. One mall employee in front of you isn't going to make a big difference, just gotta make sure you get there early!


----------



## Shivatopia

princessaholic said:


> check out a listing on lacounty craigslist for a snow white...the person was saying that she/he is always the first in line, she/he gets to go in early before the mall even opens - mall employee, while others wait in line outside and hope they are able to get a card reserving them one of the limited few the store gets.



That person is kind of asking for trouble by bragging about that online...  There are a great many disgruntled people out there because of this issue.


----------



## Radibob

I have been enjoying this forum for years but never actually posted until now. I am a long time doll collector and I know that no doll that is issued in the thousands is rare. I have a basement full of NRFB (Never Removed From Box)worthless Barbies to prove it. The secondary market reacts irrationally and emotionally immediately after a sell-out. It will stabilize and there will be an enormous amount of these dolls for sale at lower prices. Especially after the holidays. Even true collectors turn over their collections for various reasons, they like to purchase the next new thing, space or financial issues. The  non-collectors will lower their prices because they don't want to be stuck with them. So be patient. Especially if Disney issues a new version, which I think they will because this has been so successful for sales, we will see a steep drop on Ebay. I am surprised in this economy people can spare $600 retail for a set of dolls, but 3 times that is amazing.People may think that  a doll purchased now for $300 will continue appreciate in value in years to come, that is not likely to happen. There are too many out there and most people will not debox them so there are going to be plenty of these for sale in the future. But the market has to calm down first. I think it will still be a frenzy no matter what Disney does at this point because a lot of people still will make money on the resale for a while. We see it is already starting to drop on Ebay but it has a ways to go.


----------



## BigGreen73

Radibob said:


> I have been enjoying this forum for years but never actually posted until now. I am a long time doll collector and I know that no doll that is issued in the thousands is rare. I have a basement full of NRFB (Never Removed From Box)worthless Barbies to prove it. The secondary market reacts irrationally and emotionally immediately after a sell-out. It will stabilize and there will be an enormous amount of these dolls for sale at lower prices. Especially after the holidays. Even true collectors turn over their collections for various reasons, they like to purchase the next new thing, space or financial issues. The  non-collectors will lower their prices because they don't want to be stuck with them. So be patient. Especially if Disney issues a new version, which I think they will because this has been so successful for sales, we will see a steep drop on Ebay. I am surprised in this economy people can spare $600 retail for a set of dolls, but 3 times that is amazing.People may think that  a doll purchased now for $300 will continue appreciate in value in years to come, that is not likely to happen. There are too many out there and most people will not debox them so there are going to be plenty of these for sale in the future. But the market has to calm down first. I think it will still be a frenzy no matter what Disney does at this point because a lot of people still will make money on the resale for a while. We see it is already starting to drop on Ebay but it has a ways to go.



Well said  The hype etc is way over the top right now. Once all the dolls are released and the dust settles the secondary prices will drop. For me, not one of those dolls is worth paying the ridiculous prices on e-bay right now. I just wish people would have some patience and not buy from secondary avenues right now for fear of not getting a certain one...the prices would drop a little quicker.. oh well...5 more to go!


----------



## BigGreen73

marie1203 said:


> But that is not that hard to fix if they have orders for 10 dolls they simply can send them a email saying the total amount is 2 and that is all they are getting and take those and fill other orders.



Maybe the announcement they are going to make is they are going to do a re-do on Snow White. All online orders will be canceled and SW will be put back on the website Monday morning and we all start over...


----------



## ReggieB

Radibob said:


> I have been enjoying this forum for years but never actually posted until now. I am a long time doll collector and I know that no doll that is issued in the thousands is rare. I have a basement full of NRFB (Never Removed From Box)worthless Barbies to prove it. The secondary market reacts irrationally and emotionally immediately after a sell-out. It will stabilize and there will be an enormous amount of these dolls for sale at lower prices. Especially after the holidays. Even true collectors turn over their collections for various reasons, they like to purchase the next new thing, space or financial issues. The  non-collectors will lower their prices because they don't want to be stuck with them. So be patient. Especially if Disney issues a new version, which I think they will because this has been so successful for sales, we will see a steep drop on Ebay. I am surprised in this economy people can spare $600 retail for a set of dolls, but 3 times that is amazing.People may think that  a doll purchased now for $300 will continue appreciate in value in years to come, that is not likely to happen. There are too many out there and most people will not debox them so there are going to be plenty of these for sale in the future. But the market has to calm down first. I think it will still be a frenzy no matter what Disney does at this point because a lot of people still will make money on the resale for a while. We see it is already starting to drop on Ebay but it has a ways to go.



I totally agree with this. I have already seen a price decrease in some of the dolls being offered on Ebay. I know it will be hard to wait, but I will catch up with any of the dolls that I missed, but at a price that reflects their true value. I use Ebay a lot for vintage toys and newer toys. I have found that a little research and sticking to your guns on price, you will ultimately get what you want at the price that is more accurate.


----------



## ReggieB

BigGreen73 said:


> Maybe the announcement they are going to make is they are going to do a re-do on Snow White. All online orders will be canceled and SW will be put back on the website Monday morning and we all start over...



That would be an interesting development!! Nice for us that have missed out on Snow White. 

However I'm feeling that their tech department are not going to be coming up with a solution to site crash in such a short period of time. If this is an ongoing issue at the site, I think they need a totally new stock control program. Any responsible merchant is not going to throw one out there in a few days, not without a lot of testing. It'll end up by being even worse than what they have in place. 

It is pretty poor that this has been going on for awhile (someone mentioned Vinylmations)


----------



## gilliansmommy

I really hope they don't stop selling in stores. That is how I have been able to get Mulan and Snow White. My order from online was one of the cancelled ones. I don't mind driving the 1.5 hour drive to the nearest store and waiting a few hours. Please don't take them from the stores.


----------



## LovinmyDisneylife

BigGreen73 said:


> Maybe the announcement they are going to make is they are going to do a re-do on Snow White. All online orders will be canceled and SW will be put back on the website Monday morning and we all start over...



I don't think that will be an option since some individuals that purchased expedited shipping are reporting that their Snow White's have already been shipped.


----------



## Alice28

BigGreen73 said:


> Maybe the announcement they are going to make is they are going to do a re-do on Snow White. All online orders will be canceled and SW will be put back on the website Monday morning and we all start over...



I sure hope not! I was able to get 2- one for me, one for my Mom. We've collected all of them so far, this was the first I ordered online. 

I just followed the link posted here; my credit card has been charged, and my status is still 'active' on TDS order history; just haven't rec'd shipment notice yet. I don't feel like I cheated, nor did I cheat anyone out of a doll because I'm reselling. 

I too wonder what the change will be. Interested to see; of the 5 that are remaining, I REALLY want Jasmine, Poca & Rapunzel. However, I too am keeping perspective on this whole thing. It's just a 'thing'. I won't die if it doesn't happen.


----------



## princessaholic

Shivatopia said:


> That person is kind of asking for trouble by bragging about that online...  There are a great many disgruntled people out there because of this issue.



my thoughts exactly...you will also hear about some mall employees are bringing in their friends or family so they can grab them all up...you hear horror stories where people stood in line waiting outside for hours waiting for the mall to open only to find out there were 10 or more people already waiting inside...


----------



## Shivatopia

Radibob said:


> I have been enjoying this forum for years but never actually posted until now. I am a long time doll collector and I know that no doll that is issued in the thousands is rare. I have a basement full of NRFB (Never Removed From Box)worthless Barbies to prove it. The secondary market reacts irrationally and emotionally immediately after a sell-out. It will stabilize and there will be an enormous amount of these dolls for sale at lower prices. Especially after the holidays. Even true collectors turn over their collections for various reasons, they like to purchase the next new thing, space or financial issues. The  non-collectors will lower their prices because they don't want to be stuck with them. So be patient. Especially if Disney issues a new version, which I think they will because this has been so successful for sales, we will see a steep drop on Ebay. I am surprised in this economy people can spare $600 retail for a set of dolls, but 3 times that is amazing.People may think that  a doll purchased now for $300 will continue appreciate in value in years to come, that is not likely to happen. There are too many out there and most people will not debox them so there are going to be plenty of these for sale in the future. But the market has to calm down first. I think it will still be a frenzy no matter what Disney does at this point because a lot of people still will make money on the resale for a while. We see it is already starting to drop on Ebay but it has a ways to go.



I also collect dolls, and it is indeed a very rare thing for a doll to maintain or even increase it's value over time.  One exception I can think of off the top of my head is the Medusa Barbie that was released in 2008.  I think she was a limited edition of 6000 or so, and she retailed for $100.  On eBay today, years later, she still sells for $450-$700 easily, sometimes more.  Of course, she is the exception and not the rule.  As lovely as these Designer Dolls are, I also don't see most of them keeping a high value on the secondary market.  I think that of the 10, Ariel and Rapunzel may stay ahead of the others.


----------



## PatMcDuck

I thought most of the problems were online, but we had guests in the store complaining today about Monday's situation at my store. 


The guest that was in today, says that she was 5th in line Monday.  Then, at about 8:30 am, the 4 women in front of her each had a "friend" join them online.  With this development she was out of the running for a SW doll, this group got them all.  The CMs come out at 9 to hand out the cards, so this all happened before 9am.  

We all feel so bad this happened.  I said we may have to have security at the mall help out (doubtful they would help) , or have a CM come in earlier.  (with our tight payroll they will not want to do that, and it would have to be a manager).  

Can't believe how out of control this is....


----------



## Falltime

ReggieB said:


> That would be an interesting development!! Nice for us that have missed out on Snow White.
> 
> However I'm feeling that their tech department are not going to be coming up with a solution to site crash in such a short period of time. If this is an ongoing issue at the site, I think they need a totally new stock control program. Any responsible merchant is not going to throw one out there in a few days, not without a lot of testing. It'll end up by being even worse than what they have in place.
> 
> It is pretty poor that this has been going on for awhile (someone mentioned Vinylmations)



Yes it has been going on for a long time and even before vinylmations.  I buy pins on Monday mornings since 2005 and the problem has been around since then so it's been that way for 6 years at least.

My guess is that they are going to change the online policy to 2 per person or household instead of the current policy which was 2 per order.


----------



## Hannahlovesdisney

I have to say if you are not a collector and are treating these dolls as toys...please do not buy them. These are collector items and should not be played with.


----------



## Turk February

Hannahlovesdisney said:


> I have to say if you are not a collector and are treating these dolls as toys...please do not buy them. These are collector items and should not be played with.



And I have to say that you have no right to tell other people what to do with their dolls, or anything they buy for that matter.  If someone wants to buy it for their child to open up and play with, that's their choice.  

You handle your purchases the way you want, and others will do the same.  What others choose to do with their belongings is none of your concern.

Relax.


----------



## heart goes boOm

i think the problem with these dolls is that they release one every monday which makes people too angry and anxious  because it's not like the idea is not foreign... it's a limited edition doll, of course most people can't buy it and it will end up in ebay for a ridiculous amount, and i see disney lists 2 per order for a lot of their limited edition stuff.  i just wish they won't delay the release.


----------



## heart goes boOm

Turk February said:


> And I have to say that you have no right to tell other people what to do with their dolls, or anything they buy for that matter.  If someone wants to buy it for their child to open up and play with, that's their choice.
> 
> You handle your purchases the way you want, and others will do the same.  What others choose to do with their belongings is none of your concern.
> 
> Relax.



i'm not a child and if i got rapunzel, i would be tempted to open her up to recreate her braid from the movie!


----------



## DizneyDogs

Hannahlovesdisney said:


> I have to say if you are not a collector and are treating these dolls as toys...please do not buy them. These are collector items and should not be played with.



If you are a collector then you should be happy that people are opening up and playing with them that will just make less of them that are MIB

as I saw someone else post, how do you think Woody vs. Stinky Pete would feel about that comment?


----------



## DizneyDogs

If anybody wanted the Snow White Designer Doll Compact it's now available online

http://www.disneystore.com/disney-p...compact-snow-white-mirror/mp/1290848/1006104/

Appears to be now SOLD OUT


----------



## GraceMonica

DizneyDogs said:


> If anybody wanted the Snow White Designer Doll Compact it's now available online
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/disney-p...compact-snow-white-mirror/mp/1290848/1006104/



OH NO THEY DIDN'T. GJKDSFJkdsjf WHY?! They're trying to take all my munnies! UGH UGH UGH! *I wonder if this means the stores are getting different merch in?* Anyone know? HMM. To buy or not to buy. That is the question.


----------



## Shivatopia

And to think that on eBay some sellers are trying to sell this for about $100.  I guess sometimes patience is a virtue with the non-numbered items from this collection.  Look at the mugs.  Disney is quite capable of producing more of the non-numbered items for re-release, not that they promise anything.  Sadly, there is at least one auction on eBay listed from before the Compact Mirror magically reappearing online again that is tracking at a $127.50 auction bid.  The mirror costs $14.50, for goodness sake! 

I still think that if Disney did not advertise the edition sizes of the dolls so openly that things would not have become as crazy as they have in trying to get them.  If Disney had just said: "available for a limited time only" instead, which suggests the LE nature, but not that there were only x-number of dolls made, I don't think as many scalpers would have descended on the dolls the way they have.


----------



## heart goes boOm

Shivatopia said:


> And to think that on eBay some sellers are trying to sell this for about $100.  I guess sometimes patience is a virtue with the non-numbered items from this collection.  Look at the mugs.  Disney is quite capable of producing more of the non-numbered items for re-release, not that they promise anything.  Sadly, there is at least one auction on eBay listed from before the Compact Mirror magically reappearing online again that is tracking at a $127.50 auction bid.  The mirror costs $14.50, for goodness sake!
> 
> *I still think that if Disney did not advertise the edition sizes of the dolls so openly that things would not have become as crazy as they have in trying to get them.  If Disney had just said: "available for a limited time only" instead, which suggests the LE nature, but not that there were only x-number of dolls made, I don't think as many scalpers would have descended on the dolls the way they have.*



i thought they always advertised the edition size.  i really think it's the fact that it's released one by one... eventually, people took notice and decided to beat some collectors to post it on ebay/craiglist/etc for a ridiculous amount of money.  for some le pieces, once people found out about them and it's all sold out, that's it - they can't get more.  but with this collection, after people found out, they can get the next doll!  i wondered why ariel is so expensive in ebay.  maybe coz she came out earlier and most people who bought her intend to keep her.  i bought her because she is my favorite princess and it actually took my 4 days to decide if i wanted to buy her.


----------



## Shivatopia

heart goes boOm said:


> i thought they always advertised the edition size.  i really think it's the fact that it's released one by one... eventually, people took notice and decided to beat some collectors to post it on ebay/craiglist/etc for a ridiculous amount of money.  for some le pieces, once people found out about them and it's all sold out, that's it - they can't get more.  but with this collection, after people found out, they can get the next doll!  i wondered why ariel is so expensive in ebay.  maybe coz she came out earlier and most people who bought her intend to keep her.  i bought her because she is my favorite princess and it actually took my 4 days to decide if i wanted to buy her.



Typically Disey does list the edition sizes of their LE items (esp the pins).  Your point that a lot of this could have been avoided just as easily if the dolls were all released at once is also incredibly valid.  Certainly, everyone would have had a better chance to get their favorite princess, because very few people would have shelled out $600 all at once (I would have, but I'm crazy like that).  Also, there would have been major princess overload, so scalpers would have had to try to guess which ones to go after to make the biggest profit.  However, given their weekly distribution, I just feel that if Disney had, for once, been a little ambiguous about the dolls' LE size, maybe that would have helped reduce the frenzy in the scalper hoarding and underhanded methods some people have employed.

On that note, I really don't get the release-one-princess-per-week thing anyway.  It's not like Disney did anything special for any of the princesses released so far.  On the day of her doll release, there were no special items released of the featured princess of the week.  There were no special meet-and-greets at the retail stores.  Nothing!  Just the doll... and a bunch of madness.  It's like a marketing idea that was really thought through only half-way.  I have no training in retail marketing, but I think I could have come up with better ideas than what has been put forth so far.


----------



## heart goes boOm

Shivatopia said:


> Typically Disey does list the edition sizes of their LE items (esp the pins).  Your point that a lot of this could have been avoided just as easily if the dolls were all released at once is also incredibly valid.  Certainly, everyone would have had a better chance to get their favorite princess, because very few people would have shelled out $600 all at once (I would have, but I'm crazy like that).  Also, there would have been major princess overload, so scalpers would have had to try to guess which ones to go after to make the biggest profit.  However, given their weekly distribution, I just feel that if Disney had, for once, been a little ambiguous about the dolls' LE size, maybe that would have helped reduce the frenzy in the scalper hoarding and underhanded methods some people have employed.
> 
> *On that note, I really don't get the release-one-princess-per-week thing anyway.  It's not like Disney did anything special for any of the princesses released so far.  On the day of her doll release, there were no special items released of the featured princess of the week.  There were no special meet-and-greets at the retail stores.  Nothing!  Just the doll... and a bunch of madness.  It's like a marketing idea that was really thought through only half-way.  I have no training in retail marketing, but I think I could have come up with better ideas than what has been put forth so far.*



haha, oh that's true.  but i guess i never questioned the one princess a week because i thought oh cool, that gives me time to afford the ones i want.


----------



## marie1203

Mirror is sold out already!!! I went to buy it and it was gone when you try to check out.


----------



## BigGreen73

Shivatopia said:


> Typically Disey does list the edition sizes of their LE items (esp the pins).  Your point that a lot of this could have been avoided just as easily if the dolls were all released at once is also incredibly valid.  Certainly, everyone would have had a better chance to get their favorite princess, because very few people would have shelled out $600 all at once (I would have, but I'm crazy like that).  Also, there would have been major princess overload, so scalpers would have had to try to guess which ones to go after to make the biggest profit.  However, given their weekly distribution, I just feel that if Disney had, for once, been a little ambiguous about the dolls' LE size, maybe that would have helped reduce the frenzy in the scalper hoarding and underhanded methods some people have employed.
> 
> On that note, I really don't get the release-one-princess-per-week thing anyway.  It's not like Disney did anything special for any of the princesses released so far.  On the day of her doll release, there were no special items released of the featured princess of the week.  There were no special meet-and-greets at the retail stores.  Nothing!  Just the doll... and a bunch of madness.  It's like a marketing idea that was really thought through only half-way.  I have no training in retail marketing, but I think I could have come up with better ideas than what has been put forth so far.



Yeah, the one doll a week thing would have made more sense if other things came out at the same time for that certain doll. But nope just the one doll and all the chaos that came with it. Oh well, just waiting for Friday to see what the "changes" are going to be for the remaining doll releases.


----------



## LovinmyDisneylife

marie1203 said:


> Mirror is sold out already!!! I went to buy it and it was gone when you try to check out.



This is crazy! I had it in my cart earlier today and then decided I didn't need it and removed it from my cart. Shouldn't have changed my mind. lol. Oh well.


----------



## Shivatopia

Wow!  These things are just flying off of the virtual shelves!  Now I can believe that this same compact mirror sold out in the first day of the product launch (if it was ever available).


----------



## NMDisneyMom

So I've been lurking around this thread for the last week or so.  I can't believe all the craziness surrounding these dolls. 

I just got my notification that my Snow White has shipped, so I'm doing the happy dance.

Fingers crossed now for Jasmine and Rapunzel, and whatever message we are going to get on Friday.

Pixie Dust to everyone still waiting on shipping confirmation.  Hopefully everyone get theirs soon.


----------



## Disneyfan downunder

Just wondering how much did the Journals come out for in the store?  We dont have a Disney Store anymore and I see the ones on Ebay for massive amounts.


----------



## Shivatopia

Disneyfan downunder said:


> Just wondering how much did the Journals come out for in the store?  We dont have a Disney Store anymore and I see the ones on Ebay for massive amounts.



The journals retail for $19.50 each at the stores.  Yes, eBay is pretty terrible for most of the Designer Collection merchandise.


----------



## Disneyfan downunder

Thanks for that, I did buy one on Ebay - had no choice  but got it for $31.  Much better than what they are charging now.


----------



## GraceMonica

Disneyfan downunder said:


> Thanks for that, I did buy one on Ebay - had no choice  but got it for $31.  Much better than what they are charging now.



I know how this feels! I had NO idea disney was releasing different merch to the stores. I got a belle mug but all the other princesses were sold out. My disney store had a full stock of the journals so I got 7 of them. Two belles, ariel,  rapunzel,snow white, cinderella, and jasmine. All gifts. I sent my sister ariel and rapunzel today, and she got super  excited since she doesnt have a ds near her.

Anyway  to get to my ebay point. I have cindy, belle and snow white (dolls) is on her way. I had the belle mug, but I didnt like that I didnt have cindy or snow white. So I shelled out $25  for snow white and $19 for cinderella. Still waiting for cindy. but now I feel like my display is going to be complete.


----------



## heart goes boOm

i read you can call and find out where a journal is still in stock and they can mail it to you?  i hope people try that before buying them on ebay... i still see the journals being sold in at least 2 disney stores around me.


----------



## princessaholic

Designer Princess Aurora is up for sale on eBay for $800 starting bid $500...another uh-oh and oops from disneystore.com...she got shipped out to the buyer instead of the Mulan doll seller bought.


----------



## glenpreece

princessaholic said:


> Designer Princess Aurora is up for sale on eBay for $800 starting bid $500...another uh-oh and oops from disneystore.com...she got shipped out to the buyer instead of the Mulan doll seller bought.


wow really???


----------



## glenpreece

glenpreece said:


> wow really???


wow i found it that's crazy obviously somebody who only wants to sell the dolls not collect them.


----------



## GraceMonica

princessaholic said:


> Designer Princess Aurora is up for sale on eBay for $800 starting bid $500...another uh-oh and oops from disneystore.com...she got shipped out to the buyer instead of the Mulan doll seller bought.



Disney is getting VERY VERY sloppy!


----------



## heart goes boOm

i hope no one bids on it.  why pay that much when there is a chance you can still get it for $60?


----------



## IknowDoYou?

princessaholic said:


> Designer Princess Aurora is up for sale on eBay for $800 starting bid $500...another uh-oh and oops from disneystore.com...she got shipped out to the buyer instead of the Mulan doll seller bought.



Whoever buys it needs to have the seller send a photo of the certificate first.  A CM at my local Disney store has said that she took all of the "demo" dolls off the floor because a few stores in town have had some of the display dolls stolen.  I guess my point is that it very well could be a display doll, and they don't have the card on the back.


----------



## Hannahlovesdisney

Turk February said:


> And I have to say that you have no right to tell other people what to do with their dolls, or anything they buy for that matter.  If someone wants to buy it for their child to open up and play with, that's their choice.
> 
> You handle your purchases the way you want, and others will do the same.  What others choose to do with their belongings is none of your concern.
> 
> Relax.



Chill out. I wasn't telling them what to do. I was merely requesting that with the demand of these gorgeous dolls, people leave them to the people who truly care about the beauty of the doll. There are plenty of dolls out there to be played with. Breathe in and out. There is no reason to be rude.


----------



## Feisty Fairy

I have not read this entire thread yet but I been on the Disney Store Facebook and another forum which I will be joining later.  The way people are acting over these dolls are crazy.  I love them and personally want a few Snow White, Jasmine?, and Pocahontas for my collection and I would be bummed to not get it but some people are name calling for no reason.  Do I think people should be buying more than two and selling them on Ebay, no.  I am just happy my order for Snow White went through and I will be getting her tomorrow according to UPS.     Hope that they do not delay the collection to long.


----------



## Hannahlovesdisney

DizneyDogs said:


> If you are a collector then you should be happy that people are opening up and playing with them that will just make less of them that are MIB
> 
> as I saw someone else post, how do you think Woody vs. Stinky Pete would feel about that comment?



These dolls are beautiful and I do not want to keep them and collect them for their worth but because they are beautiful. If people treat these dolls as common walmart $10 dolls, that insults what disney is trying to create.


----------



## Diva CS

Hello. This is my first post on here so I'm excited!!!!

I did a round of calling to my nearest Disney Stores to ask if there would be a second shipment of the Snow White dolls. Some of the previous dolls came in later into the week as well as Monday. I got different responses. One said shipment comes in tomorrow, so check back tomorrow. One said all shipment of the Disney Designer dolls has been suspended to all DS stores until the website figures out how to deal with all this chaos! She also told me that DS Stores (so far) are guarenteed to carry them to the end. So the theory of them all going to online is in question. And the last store I called, the CM said that they have the next doll (Tiana) already in stock and backstage and are awaiting orders on when they will go out since Disney may delay releasing it!

So...Tiana IS the next doll, Disney Stores are as confused as we all are and I don't know how I'm gonna get a Snow White doll without paying way too much for it! I'll wait til prices go down on Ebay?

P.S. I also saw a Mulan Doll in an Aurora box on Ebay! Disney sent her doll to her in the wrong box! Sloppy!


----------



## Hannahlovesdisney

Diva CS said:


> Hello. This is my first post on here so I'm excited!!!!
> 
> I did a round of calling to my nearest Disney Stores to ask if there would be a second shipment of the Snow White dolls. Some of the previous dolls came in later into the week as well as Monday. I got different responses. One said shipment comes in tomorrow, so check back tomorrow. One said all shipment of the Disney Designer dolls has been suspended to all DS stores until the website figures out how to deal with all this chaos! She also told me that DS Stores (so far) are guarenteed to carry them to the end. So the theory of them all going to online is in question. And the last store I called, the CM said that they have the next doll (Tiana) already in stock and backstage and are awaiting orders on when they will go out since Disney may delay releasing it!
> 
> So...Tiana IS the next doll, Disney Stores are as confused as we all are and I don't know how I'm gonna get a Snow White doll without paying way too much for it! I'll wait til prices go down on Ebay?
> 
> P.S. I also saw a Mulan Doll in an Aurora box on Ebay! Disney sent her doll to her in the wrong box! Sloppy!



Thanks for the information!!!!  And welcome


----------



## Hannahlovesdisney

heart goes boOm said:


> i read you can call and find out where a journal is still in stock and they can mail it to you?  i hope people try that before buying them on ebay... i still see the journals being sold in at least 2 disney stores around me.



All of the disney stores in my area have the journals too but customer service at disney told me they werent supposed to mail them to you if they arent online but who knows lol


----------



## BigGreen73

I haven't read any of the name calling or rudeness over these dolls or do I care to. That is a bit extreme over a doll, IMO. The biggest issue to me is the fact that Snow White was oversold to such a huge extent and DisneyStore is doing so little to actually comfort their customer base besides generic e-mails, comments, and one blog. I accept that the dolls are LE and you may or may not get one, BUT losing out because you thought you bought one but didn't is unacceptable. Many have said that this has been happening for years w/ LE Pins, Vinylmation etc. Maybe, but not to the extent of Snow White and it's still not acceptable.

I e-mailed DisneyStore on Monday after I called and found out I didn't get SW. Got a generic e-mail thank you response.

Got the e-mail yesterday that SW wasn't in stock. Responded and voiced additional concerns noting that I read the recent communication and hope the changes make it more fair for everyone to get a doll etc. Got a generic fluffy e-mail W/ the link of the communication that I said I already read. E-mailed back again and commented to the fact that you really don't read our e-mails do you?

And you have to look at facebook, hundreds of upset customers posted because of the cancelled doll orders. No comment from DisneyStore. There was one comment last night from a customer that stated that they actually got their doll, TY Disney. DisneyStore made sure to comment on that one. 

I hope whatever the change is coming fixes the issues. I know the dolls are LE and getting one is not guaranteed, but what happened this past Monday is ridiculous. And with DisneyStore not putting their best customer service forward, makes it worse. The feeling is we boo boo'd, too bad for you.

I am going to attempt to get the next ones. 1, maybe two of some if possible. But if this happens again, I am done. It's not worth the aggrevation. The dolls are beautiful and my DW and I would love to add them to our collection, but not with those headaches.


----------



## JenGSLP

I know that Disney may changing the release dates, but does anyone know when Jasmine and Rapunzel are/were scheduled to be released?


----------



## marie1203

BigGreen73 said:


> I haven't read any of the name calling or rudeness over these dolls or do I care to. That is a bit extreme over a doll, IMO. The biggest issue to me is the fact that Snow White was oversold to such a huge extent and DisneyStore is doing so little to actually comfort their customer base besides generic e-mails, comments, and one blog. I accept that the dolls are LE and you may or may not get one, BUT losing out because you thought you bought one but didn't is unacceptable. Many have said that this has been happening for years w/ LE Pins, Vinylmation etc. Maybe, but not to the extent of Snow White and it's still not acceptable.
> 
> I e-mailed DisneyStore on Monday after I called and found out I didn't get SW. Got a generic e-mail thank you response.
> 
> Got the e-mail yesterday that SW wasn't in stock. Responded and voiced additional concerns noting that I read the recent communication and hope the changes make it more fair for everyone to get a doll etc. Got a generic fluffy e-mail W/ the link of the communication that I said I already read. E-mailed back again and commented to the fact that you really don't read our e-mails do you?
> 
> And you have to look at facebook, hundreds of upset customers posted because of the cancelled doll orders. No comment from DisneyStore. There was one comment last night from a customer that stated that they actually got their doll, TY Disney. DisneyStore made sure to comment on that one.
> 
> I hope whatever the change is coming fixes the issues. I know the dolls are LE and getting one is not guaranteed, but what happened this past Monday is ridiculous. And with DisneyStore not putting their best customer service forward, makes it worse. The feeling is we boo boo'd, too bad for you.
> 
> I am going to attempt to get the next ones. 1, maybe two of some if possible. But if this happens again, I am done. It's not worth the aggrevation. The dolls are beautiful and my DW and I would love to add them to our collection, but not with those headaches.




I had that happen with no LE edition items on the Disney store so it has been an on going issue. I think the biggest problem in the facebook page is that many people that did not order the doll because it was already sold out are complaining. And I find that ridiculous since the start everyone knew this was a limited collection so not everyone is going to get a doll period. As I said before there can only be 4,000 complete collections and there is 8000 of some dolls that means there will be a few thousand people trying to get that one doll. To think it is not going to be harder to get the next dolls is unrealistic and those people are going to complain it is that simple.


----------



## KittyKatta

BigGreen73 said:


> The biggest issue to me is the fact that Snow White was oversold to such a huge extent and DisneyStore is doing so little to actually comfort their customer base besides generic e-mails, comments, and one blog. I accept that the dolls are LE and you may or may not get one, BUT losing out because you thought you bought one but didn't is unacceptable.


The frustrating thing is that Disney's decision to cancel oversold orders yet still ship multiple items to single households seem to favor the ebayers over the Disney Store fans. There is such an easy fix for overselling a limited edition item. Only ship one per guest regardless of how many they ordered.

It may seem unfair to the guy who ordered 20 dolls to his house (10 seperate orders) to now be told he only gets one per household but at least it frees up thousands of Dolls for a wider distribution. But the way they did it by canceling all oversold orders the next day when there was no chance at buying EXCEPT from ebay has resulted in many loyal Disney Store fans reluctantly having negative feelings about Disney and their Disney Store experience while the ones who are happiest are the ebayers.


----------



## BigGreen73

KittyKatta said:


> The frustrating thing is that Disney's decision to cancel oversold orders yet still ship multiple items to single households seem to favor the ebayers over the Disney Store fans. There is such an easy fix for overselling a limited edition item. Only ship one per guest regardless of how many they ordered.
> 
> It may seem unfair to the guy who ordered 20 dolls to his house (10 seperate orders) to now be told he only gets one per household but at least it frees up thousands of Dolls for a wider distribution. But the way they did it by canceling all oversold orders the next day when there was no chance at buying EXCEPT from ebay has resulted in many loyal Disney Store fans reluctantly having negative feelings about Disney and their Disney Store experience while the ones who are happiest are the ebayers.



A lot of people said that, so you are not in the minority. It just proves that DisneyStore is becoming more bottom line focus than customer service focused. What you said makes perfect sense. It should be fais that it's one or two per household, and Disney should stick to that to be fair to everyone.


----------



## BigGreen73

marie1203 said:


> I had that happen with no LE edition items on the Disney store so it has been an on going issue. I think the biggest problem in the facebook page is that many people that did not order the doll because it was already sold out are complaining. And I find that ridiculous since the start everyone knew this was a limited collection so not everyone is going to get a doll period. As I said before there can only be 4,000 complete collections and there is 8000 of some dolls that means there will be a few thousand people trying to get that one doll. To think it is not going to be harder to get the next dolls is unrealistic and those people are going to complain it is that simple.



1. The dolls shouldn't have been differnet LE amounts. Disney should have been smart enough to realized that a lot of customers might want to complete full sets of all 10. Due to the LE editions, that will not happen.

2. Those that are complaining becuase they can't get a doll now shouldn't be. They are LE and shouldn't expect to be able to pick one up days after the release.

3. The big hit is the huge amount of cancelled orders. I don't believe that it's ever happened to the level that it did with SW.

4. Come Monday, we'll see how things go.


----------



## marie1203

BigGreen73 said:


> 1. The dolls shouldn't have been differnet LE amounts. Disney should have been smart enough to realized that a lot of customers might want to complete full sets of all 10. Due to the LE editions, that will not happen.
> 
> 2. Those that are complaining becuase they can't get a doll now shouldn't be. They are LE and shouldn't expect to be able to pick one up days after the release.
> 
> 3. The big hit is the huge amount of cancelled orders. I don't believe that it's ever happened to the level that it did with SW.
> 
> 4. Come Monday, we'll see how things go.



I agree with you with problems with the website. I am sure Disney did different LE sizes for a reason. But if you go on facebook there is a huge amount of complains from people that were not able to get the doll because it was sold out.


----------



## Falltime

KittyKatta said:


> The frustrating thing is that Disney's decision to cancel oversold orders yet still ship multiple items to single households seem to favor the ebayers over the Disney Store fans. There is such an easy fix for overselling a limited edition item. Only ship one per guest regardless of how many they ordered.
> 
> It may seem unfair to the guy who ordered 20 dolls to his house (10 seperate orders) to now be told he only gets one per household but at least it frees up thousands of Dolls for a wider distribution. But the way they did it by canceling all oversold orders the next day when there was no chance at buying EXCEPT from ebay has resulted in many loyal Disney Store fans reluctantly having negative feelings about Disney and their Disney Store experience while the ones who are happiest are the ebayers.



That was the loophole in the online system.  It was 2 per order not per person/household.  So as long as each order was for 2 dolls the person was following Disney's ordering policy.  There was also another glitch though with Snow White and that was you could add as many dolls as you wanted on one order which if the coding would have worked you would have received an error message that you could only put 2 in your cart.  So those orders should have been reduced down to the 2 per order limit.


----------



## Falltime

Looking at ebay why are people bidding higher on the Snow White auctions when there are several buy it now auctions for much less? Don't people know how to search for the lowest price?


----------



## BigGreen73

marie1203 said:


> I agree with you with problems with the website. I am sure Disney did different LE sizes for a reason. But if you go on facebook there is a huge amount of complains from people that were not able to get the doll because it was sold out.



If the reason behind the different LE sizes was to cause total chaos and upset the customer base, then they will succeed. I think that they (DS) really believes, based on prior sales figures, certain princesses are not as popular as others so they went with lower LE #'s on some thinking that would satisfy the demand. However, I don't think they take into consideration that their are many who will only collect the 1 or 2 dolls they really like but there are also many who will try to get the entire set. Who knows


----------



## Falltime

If nothing else hopefully Pres of Disney Stores Jim Feilding now realizes that he does have an adult collector market!  At the D23 2009 Expo I went to his talk, what a big waste of time.  Several people asked about having the Disney Stores bringing back Adult clothing, watches, and collectibles to the Disney Store.  His response - Disney's store's new motto is it's the best 30 minutes of a CHILD's day.  UGH he just didn't get it!!! Adults are the ones bringing the kids to the store and there are lots of things you can sell to them too!!!  Man you should have heard all the comments of disappointment while walking out of the arena.

I can't even tell you the last time I bought something at my store before it eventually was one of the ones to close.  It was all catered to kids items which is fine but I miss the old days of finding cute adult clothing and watches.  Also if Disney was paying any attention to what people were wearing at the expo it was a lot of Adult clothes that used to be sold at the Disney Stores.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

I hate when people buy up collectable items just to marke them up and sell them on eBay. Meanwhile the people who really want them cant get them from the origianl source.

I would refuse to pay what some of these are going for on ebay out of sheer pricinple. It's just so disgusting to me.

I used to collect Pullips and it was the same way. You couldn't get a hold of a limited one and then it would be on ebay for twice the original cost.


----------



## Shivatopia

BigGreen73 said:


> A lot of people said that, so you are not in the minority. It just proves that DisneyStore is becoming more bottom line focus than customer service focused. What you said makes perfect sense. It should be fais that it's one or two per household, and Disney should stick to that to be fair to everyone.



The Disney Store has always been focused on the bottom line.  I worked for the Disney Store seasonally over a decade ago, and things were not much different then during the Disney Beanie craze.  It is a retail business that exisits solely to make money for the company.  That is why only certain Disney characters are constantly featured on products and others are almost completely absent.  It is all about: "What will sell?"  Companies that swear by superior customer service, especially if they are a corporation, will actually seldom really put their money where their mouth is, so to speak.  The superior service you will get is from the individual cast members who take that aspect of the job to heart, not the company itself, hence the generic e-mails and robotic responses.  Disney Store totally botched this Designer Princess Doll promotion, no question of that.



Falltime said:


> Looking at ebay why are people bidding higher on the Snow White auctions when there are several buy it now auctions for much less? Don't people know how to search for the lowest price?



I've been buying things off of eBay since the late 1990s, and no, people really get caught up in the narrow focus of that one auction that they are bidding on.  A competitive streak hits them to win _that_ particular auction.  Maybe it's desperation, maybe it's tunnel-vision.  Who knows?  For online vending forums like eBay one should always do a quick price comparison to get the best value, but if people are willing to spend more money, that is of course their prerogative.


----------



## BigGreen73

Falltime said:


> If nothing else hopefully Pres of Disney Stores Jim Feilding now realizes that he does have an adult collector market!  At the D23 2009 Expo I went to his talk, what a big waste of time.  Several people asked about having the Disney Stores bringing back Adult clothing, watches, and collectibles to the Disney Store.  His response - Disney's store's new motto is it's the best 30 minutes of a CHILD's day.  UGH he just didn't get it!!! Adults are the ones bringing the kids to the store and there are lots of things you can sell to them too!!!  Man you should have heard all the comments of disappointment while walking out of the arena.
> 
> I can't even tell you the last time I bought something at my store before it eventually was one of the ones to close.  It was all catered to kids items which is fine but I miss the old days of finding cute adult clothing and watches.  Also if Disney was paying any attention to what people were wearing at the expo it was a lot of Adult clothes that used to be sold at the Disney Stores.



Glad I'm not the only one. My DW and I have been saying the same thing. We head to a Disney Store every few months or so. Our's close awhile back. When we go, it's nice to get thet Disney feeling, but the merchandise is so geared towards kids, and I mean toddler level, it's almost not worth going anymore. The Disney Store is really missing out, IMO, on teenaged and adult customers. Is was nice to be able to get jewelry, watches, household items, jackets, clothes etc that was for Adults.

Even collectables like snow globes, pins, figures etc have disappeared except for a few here and there.


----------



## BigGreen73

Shivatopia said:


> The Disney Store has always been focused on the bottom line.  I worked for the Disney Store seasonally over a decade ago, and things were not much different then during the Disney Beanie craze.  It is a retail business that exisits solely to make money for the company.  That is why only certain Disney characters are constantly featured on products and others are almost completely absent.  It is all about: "What will sell?"  Companies that swear by superior customer service, especially if they are a corporation, will actually seldom really put their money where their mouth is, so to speak.  The superior service you will get is from the individual cast members who take that aspect of the job to heart, not the company itself, hence the generic e-mails and robotic responses.  Disney Store totally botched this Designer Princess Doll promotion, no question of that.



Disney Store has to beware though. One day, people are going to remove the Disney blinders and realize what's going on and stop buying items from Disney. It doesn't matter what it is, it's not worth the hassels and headaches.


----------



## Shivatopia

Falltime said:


> If nothing else hopefully Pres of Disney Stores Jim Feilding now realizes that he does have an adult collector market!  At the D23 2009 Expo I went to his talk, what a big waste of time.  Several people asked about having the Disney Stores bringing back Adult clothing, watches, and collectibles to the Disney Store.  His response - Disney's store's new motto is it's the best 30 minutes of a CHILD's day.  UGH he just didn't get it!!! Adults are the ones bringing the kids to the store and there are lots of things you can sell to them too!!!  Man you should have heard all the comments of disappointment while walking out of the arena.
> 
> I can't even tell you the last time I bought something at my store before it eventually was one of the ones to close.  It was all catered to kids items which is fine but I miss the old days of finding cute adult clothing and watches.  Also if Disney was paying any attention to what people were wearing at the expo it was a lot of Adult clothes that used to be sold at the Disney Stores.



That is a rather distressing sign when a division president of one branch of the Disney company limits his entire department to only one subset of the client population, probably based on his own views.  I know that there have been unoffiical debates for years on whether or not Disney is "only for kids" or not, but clearly as forums such as ours show, that is not the case.  The problem is that often corporations hire CEOs based on their business skills and past achievements and not necessarily their own personal involvement with the company or what it stands for.  James Fielding previously has a background in The Gap, Dayton Hudson, Land's End, and J. Peterman, which comprise most of his career.  He has been with Disney since the mid-2000s, I believe, so I think that he's the type of person who may be one of those who infantilizes Disney, which is total hogwash!

I also remember when I was a kid, and there was the first Disney Store in San Francisco (at Pier 39, has anyone else here ever been to that store when it was around?), there were wonderful items for both my mom and me.  I remember it very clearly, because we would go almost every weekend just to get a touch of the Disney Magic.  There was a wonderful Cruella De Vil nightshirt for adults that was for sale that my mom still regrets not buying.  Fat chance of finding anything like that today.  The red Cruella T-shirt that was recently sold earlier this year was like finding a gold mine!  Items like that should not be once in a blue moon, and they are just as easy and inexpensive to produce as anything else that Disney sells.  I hope this guy gets replaced soon by someone else who really shares more of Walt Disney's vision that the magic is for everybody.


----------



## Shivatopia

BigGreen73 said:


> Disney Store has to beware though. One day, people are going to remove the Disney blinders and realize what's going on and stop buying items from Disney. It doesn't matter what it is, it's not worth the hassels and headaches.



Unfortunately, I don't see that ever happening.  I wish the Disney Store coroporate powers-that-be would realize that they can make a lot of money on adult-geared items like collectibles, but they make predictions based on numbers only.  I mean, put Mickey's face or a Disney Princess on an item, and it will probably sell, especially if it's a kid's item.  That seems to be the direction where the Disney Store has gone, and sadly, the majority of the people will continue to buy into it.  Hardcore collectors who have to put up with a seemingly dying focus area of the Disney Store are getting more frustrated with things like the handling of the Designer Princess Collection, but the vast majority of the public does not necessarily see what we do, because most of them are not going through the same experience.  I am sure there are a lot of families that think along the same lines as James Fielding that Disney is for kids, so as far as they are concerned, nothing is wrong.

I truly believe that coroporate Disney Store makes collectibles limited editions, not necessarily to please the collectors' love of exclusivity, but because they just don't think that many will sell.  Well, the Disney Designer Collection really blows that way of thinking out of the water.  Will anything change?  We can hope, but I'm not holding my breath until it does...


----------



## Queenie122

I find it interesting that this very same issue is happening with Target right now. Their Missioni line flew off the shelves, broke down their website, and they also had tons of orders backlogged / cancelled on people. I wish these companies would wake up. They obviously didn't put enough thought into this.

I can understand limiting the dolls and limiting numbers per doll. But to think they only are making 4000 Rapunzels just shows how far off base they were. Their computer systems not being up to par is just pathetic. 

I'm waiting with nervous anticipation to hear what the new selling structure will be. I'm all for one (or two) per person / household. But there is no way to guarantee that people won't buy online and then go to the store and bring 10 friends with them. I don't really think there is a good solution there. 

One of the reasons I love going to the Disney parks so much is all the awesome adult items we can get there. It's a shame they can't have that follow over into the stores. The new store in NYC has a large area in prime downstairs space that is full of collector, adult items. I just don't get it. The most our local store has is some adult t-shirts.


----------



## Radibob

Shivatopia said:


> Unfortunately, I don't see that ever happening.  I wish the Disney Store coroporate powers-that-be would realize that they can make a lot of money on adult-geared items like collectibles, but they make predictions based on numbers only.  I mean, put Mickey's face or a Disney Princess on an item, and it will probably sell, especially if it's a kid's item.  That seems to be the direction where the Disney Store has gone, and sadly, the majority of the people will continue to buy into it.  Hardcore collectors who have to put up with a seemingly dying focus area of the Disney Store are getting more frustrated with things like the handling of the Designer Princess Collection, but the vast majority of the public does not necessarily see what we do, because most of them are not going through the same experience.  I am sure there are a lot of families that think along the same lines as James Fielding that Disney is for kids, so as far as they are concerned, nothing is wrong.
> 
> I truly believe that coroporate Disney Store makes collectibles limited editions, not necessarily to please the collectors' love of exclusivity, but because they just don't think that many will sell.  Well, the Disney Designer Collection really blows that way of thinking out of the water.  Will anything change?  We can hope, but I'm not holding my breath until it does...



I agree, I think they are going to an extreme focus on kids because I read an article of how they realized they really missed the boat when one of their executives went to Disney on Ice and there were hoards of kids dressed in home made costumes, so they realized the missed a big princess market, so they are going that way. Jim was probably brought in to do that. Also they lost a lot on having to many stores etc, so hopefully it was a wake up call that the adult collector is out there and is strong in numbers. I am frustrated about the declining numbers of issued dolls in the series because no matter the frenzy only 4000 full sets can exist. I don't know who made that decision but it was unwise. I did see Jim Fielding say they were going to have some new amazing holiday dolls...they better!!!!


----------



## Shivatopia

Queenie122 said:


> I find it interesting that this very same issue is happening with Target right now. Their Missioni line flew off the shelves, broke down their website, and they also had tons of orders backlogged / cancelled on people. I wish these companies would wake up. They obviously didn't put enough thought into this.
> 
> I can understand limiting the dolls and limiting numbers per doll. But to think they only are making 4000 Rapunzels just shows how far off base they were. Their computer systems not being up to par is just pathetic.
> 
> I'm waiting with nervous anticipation to hear what the new selling structure will be. I'm all for one (or two) per person / household. But there is no way to guarantee that people won't buy online and then go to the store and bring 10 friends with them. I don't really think there is a good solution there.
> 
> One of the reasons I love going to the Disney parks so much is all the awesome adult items we can get there. It's a shame they can't have that follow over into the stores. The new store in NYC has a large area in prime downstairs space that is full of collector, adult items. I just don't get it. The most our local store has is some adult t-shirts.



Agreed.  I believe that the retail stores in the Disney Parks are run by a totally different branch of the Disney corporaton (The Parks & Resorts as opposed to The Disney Store), and they seem to have a slightly better grasp on the more varied age demographic of their consumers.  Not to say that they don't have their flaws, too (it gets kind of boring to see a lot of the same items in each and every store at any given Disney park), but it's still better than the retail Disney Stores, which are totally kid-focused.

I also question the decision of the descending LE numbers on the Designer Dolls.  This again shows how the corporation is trying to anticipate sales and failing miserably.  (By the way, Rapunzel is supposedly a LE 6000 doll.)  For example, why are there more Mulan dolls than Aurora dolls?  Aurora is the original blond princess in pink, and definitely one of the main princesses in the Disney Princess products.  Mulan is not even considered a princess by many people.  Sure, Mulan is role-model material and pretty, but her inclusion is an obvious corporate play to appear ethnically diverse and inclusive.  

Also, why not make 8000 of each doll?  I don't get the reasoning behind that decision either.  Even given that not everyone would want the whole set, and would buy a few of their favorites, the same thing hold true for each princess doll.  There would have been 8000 of each doll to disperse in a country of millions.  All of the dolls would have sold and the limited nature of the doll would still have been preserved.  I'm just waiting for some person to try to sue Disney over this issue about the "pain and suffering" caused by the stress of not being able to get an Aurora or a Tiana doll!

In terms of the Doll distribution, I actually do hope they yank them from the retail stores all together, based on the horror stories running around on the internet about underhanded sneakiness people are using to hoard the dolls.  Yes, it will make it very inconvenient for East Coast fans having to wake up at 3am to hopefully get their orders in, but then the dolls won't be any different than any of the other LE online exclusive items.  Disney cannot really stop the hoarding, but they can avoid any potential hostile events from happening at the retail stores, which must be terribly awkward for the cast mambers who work there.  By limiting sales to online only, the buyers are all on the same page and subject to the same process.


----------



## princessaholic

Shivatopia said:


> Mulan is not even considered a princess by many people.  Sure, Mulan is role-model material and pretty, but her inclusion is an obvious corporate play to appear ethnically diverse and inclusive.COLOR]




i do agree about Mulan not being officially a disney princess...but you have to consider the traditional Chinese culture or the traditions during her time...women were treated differently, but her family treated her as a princess, her father treated her as his princess. she brought honor to the family and the emperor even gave her the highest honor given to a warrior, and being a woman at that, something very unheard of during her time. 

I believe and am really glad that Mulan is now being called a real Disney Princess - she is everything all girls can look up to: brave, kind, honest, respectful...ii'm sorry but i do not agree that it is a corporate play to appear ethnically diverse and inclusive...but i honesty believe she represents everything any disney princesses really are about and everything disney believes to be in a princess.


----------



## Falltime

While the US park merchandise is better than Disney Store merchandise it's a bit stale.  I have been going to the US parks for 40 years and I still see a lot of the same merchandise as I did on my first visit.  Not to say there is not anything new there is but it's not much from year to year.

Now take Tokyo Disney that is a Disney collector's dream for merchandise.  They make new merchandise for each event they have at both parks and they have lots of events through the year.  What's even better you won't see the same merchandise sold again next year.  For example the Halloween merchandise they are current selling won't be the same stuff next year it will be all new stuff - no repeats!  They also do new floats, parades, character costumes each year again no repeats!  However the difference is Disney does NOT own the Tokyo parks it's run by OLC and they just license the Disney name.  But OLC put's the money into the parks, events and merchandise something that the US Disney division seriously is lacking.  Oh and you know what else you don't have to pay extra for special events like you do in the US parks.  Ok obviously if you haven't guessed Tokyo Disney is my favorite Disney Resort and Tokyo Disney Sea is way above any other park.


----------



## BigGreen73

Shivatopia said:


> Agreed.  I believe that the retail stores in the Disney Parks are run by a totally different branch of the Disney corporaton (The Parks & Resorts as opposed to The Disney Store), and they seem to have a slightly better grasp on the more varied age demographic of their consumers.  Not to say that they don't have their flaws, too (it gets kind of boring to see a lot of the same items in each and every store at any given Disney park), but it's still better than the retail Disney Stores, which are totally kid-focused.
> 
> I also question the decision of the descending LE numbers on the Designer Dolls.  This again shows how the corporation is trying to anticipate sales and failing miserably.  (By the way, Rapunzel is supposedly a LE 6000 doll.)  For example, why are there more Mulan dolls than Aurora dolls?  Aurora is the original blond princess in pink, and definitely one of the main princesses in the Disney Princess products.  Mulan is not even considered a princess by many people.  Sure, Mulan is role-model material and pretty, but her inclusion is an obvious corporate play to appear ethnically diverse and inclusive.
> 
> Also, why not make 8000 of each doll?  I don't get the reasoning behind that decision either.  Even given that not everyone would want the whole set, and would buy a few of their favorites, the same thing hold true for each princess doll.  There would have been 8000 of each doll to disperse in a country of millions.  All of the dolls would have sold and the limited nature of the doll would still have been preserved.  I'm just waiting for some person to try to sue Disney over this issue about the "pain and suffering" caused by the stress of not being able to get an Aurora or a Tiana doll!
> 
> In terms of the Doll distribution, I actually do hope they yank them from the retail stores all together, based on the horror stories running around on the internet about underhanded sneakiness people are using to hoard the dolls.  Yes, it will make it very inconvenient for East Coast fans having to wake up at 3am to hopefully get their orders in, but then the dolls won't be any different than any of the other LE online exclusive items.  Disney cannot really stop the hoarding, but they can avoid any potential hostile events from happening at the retail stores, which must be terribly awkward for the cast mambers who work there.  By limiting sales to online only, the buyers are all on the same page and subject to the same process.


----------



## glenpreece

Shivatopia said:


> The Disney Store has always been focused on the bottom line.  I worked for the Disney Store seasonally over a decade ago, and things were not much different then during the Disney Beanie craze.  It is a retail business that exisits solely to make money for the company.  That is why only certain Disney characters are constantly featured on products and others are almost completely absent.  It is all about: "What will sell?"  Companies that swear by superior customer service, especially if they are a corporation, will actually seldom really put their money where their mouth is, so to speak.  The superior service you will get is from the individual cast members who take that aspect of the job to heart, not the company itself, hence the generic e-mails and robotic responses.  Disney Store totally botched this Designer Princess Doll promotion, no question of that.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been buying things off of eBay since the late 1990s, and no, people really get caught up in the narrow focus of that one auction that they are bidding on.  A competitive streak hits them to win _that_ particular auction.  Maybe it's desperation, maybe it's tunnel-vision.  Who knows?  For online vending forums like eBay one should always do a quick price comparison to get the best value, but if people are willing to spend more money, that is of course their prerogative.


I used to work for DS too and you're right it's all about the money. Push sales suggestive sell, get so many preo-orders in a an hour. Whay aren't you selling pj's? Place the product in the child's hand so the parent will have to buy it. LOL Oh how I hated my boss thankfully I just worked there for the discount.


----------



## berrybread

Queenie122 said:


> I can understand limiting the dolls and limiting numbers per doll. But to think they only are making 4000 Rapunzels just shows how far off base they were. Their computer systems not being up to par is just pathetic.



Rapunzel is only 4000? I thought she was 6000! Yikes!!


----------



## Shivatopia

glenpreece said:


> I used to work for DS too and you're right it's all about the money. Push sales suggestive sell, get so many preo-orders in a an hour. Whay aren't you selling pj's? Place the product in the child's hand so the parent will have to buy it. LOL Oh how I hated my boss thankfully I just worked there for the discount.



That is so funny, because it's true!  I was lucky enough to have been put in the stock room, so I never had to do the aggresive greeting or sales pushing.  When another cast member needed something from the stock room, I dreaded going out onto the sales floor, because of the corporate-sanctioned sales-floor behavior traits we were supposed to follow.  Despite that, my managers were actually very nice.  

By the way, if I seem super anti-corporate culture, it's because I am.  I've worked (and still do work) for corporations, and it's all so artificial.  The corporate executives are so far removed from what their workers actually do and even from the clients/customers themselves, that they create a very unrealistic atmosphere and work guidelines.  I apologize to anyone who actually likes corporate culture, and you certainly don't have to agree, but that is my view on it.


----------



## DrJUSC

The rumor is that these will now be ONLINE ONLY. I called it a while back. This is probably for everyones safety LOL


----------



## Disneyfan downunder

I remember fondly how we used to have Disney Stores here in Australia (they closed them all down years ago to use the money on film making here instead)  I would make the 30 min drive and always come home with a few bags of goodies, mostly adult clothing and homewares.  I was so happy when they opened that I could buy Disney characters on clothes!  I had been wanting that for years... then they closed.  Oh what horror!  Where would I buy presents, homewares, clothes etc now?  The Disney merchandise was much better quality than the ones from Kmart &Target.  From then on I had to buy my goodies from the Disney Store Online and each time pay a massive amount in postage.  2 years ago we went to WDW and I got my "fix" of merchandise... well,  it's made my craving worse I think!  So unfortunately when TDS releases items in their stores that is not online I have to look to Ebay   unpleasant as it is - hence me buying a journal.  It saddens me to hear that your  local stores in the US dont stock so much adult merch anymore,that would of totally killed me here.


----------



## Shivatopia

berrybread said:


> Rapunzel is only 4000? I thought she was 6000! Yikes!!



No, no... The word is that she is still a LE 6000 doll.


----------



## BigGreen73

DrJUSC said:


> The rumor is that these will now be ONLINE ONLY. I called it a while back. This is probably for everyones safety LOL



To me, that does make the most sense. Makes it fair for everyone, and eliminates the risk of confrontations, riots, and the next apocalypse.  As long as the website can handle the traffic and has the dolls available on all servers at the same time, keeps a better tab on what's sold/available, and keeps it at 2 per household/order things should be fine.

There are rumors that Tiana has already shipped to some Stores. Maybe they will sell what they got and that's it.


----------



## DrJUSC

BigGreen73 said:


> To me, that does make the most sense. Makes it fair for everyone, and eliminates the risk of confrontations, riots, and the next apocalypse.  As long as the website can handle the traffic and has the dolls available on all servers at the same time, keeps a better tab on what's sold/available, and keeps it at 2 per household/order things should be fine.
> 
> There are rumors that Tiana has already shipped to some Stores. Maybe they will sell what they got and that's it.



I think, if true, they will have the dolls shipped back to HQ. Or do Tiana at stores and the rest online


----------



## KateB

After the whole SW fiasco I spoke with a manager from Disney Store headquarters... or whatever you want to call it... She said:

1. The dolls will NOT be only available online. That was a rumor fabricated online to get people worried that they would not be able to go to the stores. She said the store sales are fine, no one get "crazy" last Monday.

2. THe dolls are NOT going down to 4000. The last 2 were 6000 because they were going to be more popular and so they wanted them to be more rare.

3. The new policy will either be 1 per guest OR 2 per household. If you are buying in store then you will have to should ID to buy. 

4. Tech is working around the clock to fix the errors where people had product numbers and were ordering before she was up on the site officially.

5. It is HIGHLY likely that next week's doll will be postponed online.

Just a little bit of info straight from the mouse...


----------



## ReggieB

KateB said:


> 4. Tech is working around the clock to fix the errors where people had product numbers and were ordering before she was up on the site officially.
> .



I thought the online problem was because the site got totally slammed from the time they were "officially" available. That's not going to go away by removing the product numbers. Sounds like Tech dept. are deflecting somewhat, heck no one likes to be wrong, but really??


----------



## Shivatopia

KateB said:


> After the whole SW fiasco I spoke with a manager from Disney Store headquarters... or whatever you want to call it... She said:
> 
> 1. The dolls will NOT be only available online. That was a rumor fabricated online to get people worried that they would not be able to go to the stores. She said the store sales are fine, no one get "crazy" last Monday.
> 
> 2. THe dolls are NOT going down to 4000. The last 2 were 6000 because they were going to be more popular and so they wanted them to be more rare.
> 
> 3. The new policy will either be 1 per guest OR 2 per household. If you are buying in store then you will have to should ID to buy.
> 
> 4. Tech is working around the clock to fix the errors where people had product numbers and were ordering before she was up on the site officially.
> 
> 5. It is HIGHLY likely that next week's doll will be postponed online.
> 
> Just a little bit of info straight from the mouse...



Thanks for the research and reporting, but I do question some of the things that woman said, particularly #2.  Aurora is confirmed to be a LE 4000 doll.  The Disney Store shipped one in error to someone in the place of a Mulan and they posted a picture of the CoA, which specifically reads that the Aurora edition is 4000.  The doll cannot be just a store display doll, because they do not have CoAs.  This doll is currently for sale on eBay (of course).  Also, if she told you that they really thought that Mulan was going to be more popular than Ariel or Belle, who are LE 8000 dolls, that is hogwash.  Preliminary reports based on the UK site already informed everyone that Cinderella, Ariel, & Belle would be LE 8000 and that Mulan & Snow White would be LE 6000 dolls.  It also reported that Aurora would be a LE 4000 doll.  All of these have proven to be true.  Supposedly Jasmine & Rapunzel are to be LE 6000 and Tiana & Pocahontas are to be LE 4000, but these figures have yet to be confirmed.     

#3 also seems odd, because how would that really be enforced?  A 14 year old is not required to have a legal ID card.  How would that help the problems at the retail stores?  They can't really accurately determine if a group of people live in the same house.  They also cannot discriminate by not selling to a person because they don't have an ID on them if that person is paying with cash.  That's an opening for a lawsuit.  Dolls are not cigarettes or liquor.  There are no laws in the USA requiring an ID to be presented for the purchase of a doll.     

As for #1, if corporate Disney Store executives don't think that there is a problem with the doll sales at the retail stores, then they are deluding themselves.  People all across several online forums constantly report how bad it is getting in trying to get the dolls at the retail stores and the underhanded tactics that some people have used to hoard them.

Do you remember what this woman's name was or her full official title?  She may just have been a manager of the call center, in which case she is given very specific conservative answers to give out until the powers-that-be really decide on what is going to happen.  By the way I am not trying to shoot down your efforts to report potentially important info about the future dolls, but I am very skeptical about some of this woman's responses to your inquiries.


----------



## xtremeroy

I have 3 snow whites and 1 mulan. will trade all 4 for 1 d23 silver cinderella.
xtremeroy06(at)yahoo.com


----------



## DrJUSC

Disney needs a bigger server to hold the traffic. Thats it!


----------



## Queenie122

berrybread said:


> Rapunzel is only 4000? I thought she was 6000! Yikes!!



Ekkks! I may have been misinformed  I thought she was going to be last and that they were going down with the amount of dolls available. 

Sorry about that. I guess we'll just have to wait and see. 

Originally I bought my first Cinderella at a mall that isn't close to my house. I happened to be there and saw the dolls and the CM mentioned they had just gone on sale that day. I was hesitant to buy because I was unsure at the time if they would be available online and I didn't want to drive too far to get them each week. I checked my phone (yay smartphones!) because the CMs had no idea and found out they would be online so I bought it. They had everything there stocked up, mugs, purses, nail polishes, journals. Ah, how I wish now I had bought more!

The CM helping me called my local store (I'm lucky there are actually three in my area) and they said no they were not carrying them. However; she was a bit of an airhead and she may have called the wrong store. Disney's Facebook page said my local store was getting them. I'm going to head over this weekend and see what they have. And try to figure out if I might have to be lining up at 6am Monday morning (of course depending on what gets said tomorrow)


----------



## DizneyDogs

Frankly until we hear on an official Disney site I wouldn't put too much faith on people's posts claiming any info from a Disney store manager or elsewhere as there are lots of rumors floating around


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Well, Let's just say if I knew then what I know now, I don't think I would have even started collecting these dolls.

It all started with a DIS meet in Kansas City over Labor Day weekend. We saw the dolls in the Disney Store, and they were so lovely! At that time Ariel was already sold out, but I had no clue how popular she really was. I got home and decided to go ahead and order Cinderella and Belle the next morning. Then the madness began.

Mulan came next and Snow White should arrive tomorrow. Yes, I was one of the lucky ones on Monday morning.

I got two, my friend in Texas wasn't so lucky so she will get the other doll for Christmas. I am glad that I can give it to her, but if they limit the buying to one per customer that would be fine with me too.


----------



## Shibapa

Hello all!  This is my first forum ever in life! I figured if I'm going to join a forum, what better one than Disney? 

My daughter and I are huge fans of these dolls and I've encountered many unfortunate obstacles throughout this whole event.  I've been reading many of the posts and seeing that a lot of you are experiencing difficulties as well, which doesn't make me feel like all the "bad" is just crashing down on me.

I look forward to talking with everyone about these beautiful, yet stress inducing dolls.


----------



## GraceMonica

xtremeroy said:


> I have 3 snow whites and 1 mulan. will trade all 4 for 1 d23 silver cinderella.
> xtremeroy06(at)yahoo.com



Sounds like you're a doll hoarder! I don't think ANYONE in their right mind would make a deal like that ESPECIALLY since Silver cindy is limited to 250


----------



## berrybread

Shivatopia said:


> No, no... The word is that she is still a LE 6000 doll.



Oh phew, good


----------



## Shivatopia

DizneyDogs said:


> Frankly until we hear on an official Disney site I wouldn't put too much faith on people's posts claiming any info from a Disney store manager or elsewhere as there are lots of rumors floating around



Agreed.  That is why I am totally skeptical about some of the things that the "manager" told KateB.  By no means am I trying to put down KateB's credibility or willingness to share what she heard - I totally appreciate that.  It's just that the things that the "manager" said did not make a whole lot of sense, based on some of the things we do know.  Rumors are just that: rumors.  Thankfully, we are supposed to get the official word on the next steps tomorrow.  The forums are going to be set on fire!


----------



## Shibapa

xtremeroy said:


> I have 3 snow whites and 1 mulan. will trade all 4 for 1 d23 silver cinderella.
> xtremeroy06(at)yahoo.com



I'm seeing a few "trade" discussions and I'm just wondering if someone could explain to me exactly how you go about doing this.

Thank you


----------



## DrJUSC

Shibapa said:


> I'm seeing a few "trade" discussions and I'm just wondering if someone could explain to me exactly how you go about doing this.
> 
> Thank you



I actually traded with a guy in another state through craigslist. I vetted this guy with a vengence LOL. I got an Ariel for a Mulan. Great trade for me!!! Wecalled each other from UPS store and sent picks over the phone and mailed at the same time with pics of tracking numbers. Worked great!!

Anyone want to trade a Cinderella or Belle for a Mulan?


----------



## Shibapa

DrJUSC said:


> I actually traded with a guy in another state through craigslist. I vetted this guy with a vengence LOL. I got an Ariel for a Mulan. Great trade for me!!! Wecalled each other from UPS store and sent picks over the phone and mailed at the same time with pics of tracking numbers. Worked great!!
> 
> Anyone want to trade a Cinderella or Belle for a Mulan?




Wow, that sounds kind of scary. lol. I'm really worried that I might not get the last of the dolls since the line at the mall starts really early and I need to take my daughter to school so I can't exactly leave her on her campus at 5am.  I'm willing to trade some of my collection to people with extras.  Unfortunately, I live in Hawaii so that makes it a bit difficult.

I'm collecting for both my daughter and myself, so I have 2 of some of the dolls (1 is mine and 1 is hers), but I'm up for trading my dolls so she can have the rest of the collection.

I just thought I'd throw that out there with high hopes for the following weeks to come.


----------



## Feisty Fairy

I got my Snow White today she is even more beautiful than the pictures online.    I hope the rest of the collection goes smoother for everyone than this last Monday did.


----------



## DrJUSC

Shibapa said:


> Wow, that sounds kind of scary. lol. I'm really worried that I might not get the last of the dolls since the line at the mall starts really early and I need to take my daughter to school so I can't exactly leave her on her campus at 5am.  I'm willing to trade some of my collection to people with extras.  Unfortunately, I live in Hawaii so that makes it a bit difficult.
> 
> I'm collecting for both my daughter and myself, so I have 2 of some of the dolls (1 is mine and 1 is hers), but I'm up for trading my dolls so she can have the rest of the collection.
> 
> I just thought I'd throw that out there with high hopes for the following weeks to come.



What do you want to trade?


----------



## Shibapa

DrJUSC said:


> What do you want to trade?



I have Mulan and Snow White.


----------



## KittyKatta

_Disclaimer: I love Mulan so dont take my opinion wrong, but this is just such a fun off-topic discussion to get my mind off of losing out on Snow White twice (9th in line and the first 5 got all 10 dolls, and order cancelled despite making it in before many people who got approved) _



princessaholic said:


> i do agree about Mulan not being officially a disney princess...but you have to consider the traditional Chinese culture or the traditions during her time...women were treated differently, but her family treated her as a princess, her father treated her as his princess. she brought honor to the family and the emperor even gave her the highest honor given to a warrior, and being a woman at that, something very unheard of during her time.


Her family didnt treat her like a princess. I think its more accurate to say she was treated like cattle in that her physical appeal was emphasized in order to find the best suitor for marriage. 



princessaholic said:


> I believe and am really glad that Mulan is now being called a real Disney Princess - she is everything all girls can look up to: brave, kind, honest, respectful...


Mulan definitely was brave but its interesting to say she's "honest" and "respectful" when the movie was all about maintaining a lie created in opposition of what her parents and cultures wishes. I love Mulan and so I recognize that she obviously had good intention and all but the movies message to kids was more about empowerment and breaking barriers than honesty.



princessaholic said:


> ii'm sorry but i do not agree that it is a corporate play to appear ethnically diverse and inclusive...but i honesty believe she represents everything any disney princesses really are about and everything disney believes to be in a princess.


Is there really a positive message in what Disney Princesses are actually about? If you eliminate Pocahantas, Mulan and Tiana (notably, the minority princesses) then it seems a Disney princess is only about one thing. Getting married.

I'm halfway joking on this, but honestly, other than Tiana then how many of these other girls actually held a job?   Ariel spent her day obsessing about humans, Rapunzel daydreamed about lanterns, Snow White wandered around playing with little creatures, Belle wanted... um... to read books her whole life? But once they got the chance then the only thing important to them was finding a spouse.

I'm not slamming Princesses because both me and my daughter love them, but I probably wouldnt use them as role models for who I want my daughter to look up to. To us then they're more about entertainment, fashion and fantasy (which is why I'd rather see a Charlotte doll over Tiana. Tiana is probably the best roll model of the group but I'd rather see a big round headed Charlotte sporting an evening gown).


----------



## jejuneraccoon

KittyKatta said:


> _
> Is there really a positive message in what Disney Princesses are actually about? If you eliminate Pocahantas, Mulan and Tiana (notably, the minority princesses) then it seems a Disney princess is only about one thing. Getting married.
> 
> I'm halfway joking on this, but honestly, other than Tiana then how many of these other girls actually held a job?   Ariel spent her day obsessing about humans, Rapunzel daydreamed about lanterns, Snow White wandered around playing with little creatures, Belle wanted... um... to read books her whole life? But once they got the chance then the only thing important to them was finding a spouse.
> 
> I'm not slamming Princesses because both me and my daughter love them, but I probably wouldnt use them as role models for who I want my daughter to look up to. _


_

When I first saw Jasmine, I admit I thought, "Poor, whiny, rich girl," but looking deeper I saw that while her position is financially comfortable, she does suffer from an oppressive set of rules that don't allow for freedom as she defines it. You might even say it is because of money/position/title that she doesn't have her freedom, which is contrary to the commonly shared idea that money can get you anything. She is presented with opportunities to marry and continue to benefit from financial security as a royal (though I doubt any of the money is really hers - she probably just has access to it), but she denies this until the right situation for her is presented. There are some issues of classism and sexism in "Aladdin" that make for good discussion. I don't put Jasmine on the same level of Mulan as a strong female protagonist, but I mention her because it is easy to overlook the deeper issues we see with her.


I don't think I'd necessarily rely on most of the Disney princesses as role models either, but there could be good discussion with a child on which character strengths (bravery, compassion) they can identify and apply to their lives. 


As for most of them not working, I keep in mind that some of the stories were set in times before women were able to hold trades/jobs the same way men did. I don't really hold that against the princesses because their positions in life were dictated by a patriarchal society, but the whole thing about having tunnel vision when it comes to a romantic interest (e.g., Ariel), that is something I don't really smile on._


----------



## jejuneraccoon

Sorry to get off topic above, everyone. I just got really into the tangent. 

Is anyone else regularly checking the Disney Store blog? I keep looking at it for updates on the dolls.


----------



## LovinmyDisneylife

jejuneraccoon said:


> Sorry to get off topic above, everyone. I just got really into the tangent.
> 
> Is anyone else regularly checking the Disney Store blog? I keep looking at it for updates on the dolls.


 
I keep constantly updating the blog and facebook page just hoping for some update as well. I just hope they keep to the regular schedule and just up their servers for the website. I don't want to have to wait any longer for the remaining dolls.


----------



## LovinmyDisneylife

Here is the response Disney Store's facebook page gave to a fan earlier:

"Thank you for inquiring, Africa! We will now release for sale all 5 remaining Disney Princess Designer Dolls: Tiana, Jasmine, Rapunzel, Sleeping Beauty and Pocahontas on one date in Stores on 10/17/11. Disneystore.com will release all 5 remaining Disney Princess Designer Dolls the following day on 10/18/11, at a time to be determined. We will be limiting the purchase to one doll per Princess, per Purchasing Guest – both in-store and at Disneystore.com. Have A Magical Day!"

EDIT: Disney Store has deleted the comment from Africa's post so who knows what's going on. Guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## DrJUSC

LovinmyDisneylife said:


> Here is the response Disney Store's facebook page gave to a fan earlier:
> 
> "Thank you for inquiring, Africa! We will now release for sale all 5 remaining Disney Princess Designer Dolls: Tiana, Jasmine, Rapunzel, Sleeping Beauty and Pocahontas on one date in Stores on 10/17/11. Disneystore.com will release all 5 remaining Disney Princess Designer Dolls the following day on 10/18/11, at a time to be determined. We will be limiting the purchase to one doll per Princess, per Purchasing Guest  both in-store and at Disneystore.com. Have A Magical Day!"



So how are people on-line supposed to get all the dolls? Are they going to have a link for each doll if you want just one, and another for all five? I would like all five, but I don't think I can put them all in the cart fast enough. I don't know if I like this idea. Booooooo


----------



## Queenie122

LovinmyDisneylife said:


> Here is the response Disney Store's facebook page gave to a fan earlier:
> 
> "Thank you for inquiring, Africa! We will now release for sale all 5 remaining Disney Princess Designer Dolls: Tiana, Jasmine, Rapunzel, Sleeping Beauty and Pocahontas on one date in Stores on 10/17/11. Disneystore.com will release all 5 remaining Disney Princess Designer Dolls the following day on 10/18/11, at a time to be determined. We will be limiting the purchase to one doll per Princess, per Purchasing Guest  both in-store and at Disneystore.com. Have A Magical Day!"



Holy Cannolli. 

 If that is true, it will sure make buying all the rest of the dolls difficult for the average collector - okay, for me - because $60/ week was easier to come up with than $300 at once. I guess I understand how it will limit everyone else too but it seems unfair for those of us who were actually trying to collect the collection.


----------



## LovinmyDisneylife

DrJUSC said:


> So how are people on-line supposed to get all the dolls? Are they going to have a link for each doll if you want just one, and another for all five? I would like all five, but I don't think I can put them all in the cart fast enough. I don't know if I like this idea. Booooooo



This was exactly my thought. I hope they have an option to add them all at once to your cart online instead of each doll individually. I'm still gonna wait for an "official" Disney Store announcement rather than a reply on someone's post.


----------



## Shivatopia

jejuneraccoon said:


> When I first saw Jasmine, I admit I thought, "Poor, whiny, rich girl," but looking deeper I saw that while her position is financially comfortable, she does suffer from an oppressive set of rules that don't allow for freedom as she defines it. You might even say it is because of money/position/title that she doesn't have her freedom, which is contrary to the commonly shared idea that money can get you anything. She is presented with opportunities to marry and continue to benefit from financial security as a royal (though I doubt any of the money is really hers - she probably just has access to it), but she denies this until the right situation for her is presented. There are some issues of classism and sexism in "Aladdin" that make for good discussion. I don't put Jasmine on the same level of Mulan as a strong female protagonist, but I mention her because it is easy to overlook the deeper issues we see with her.
> 
> I don't think I'd necessarily rely on most of the Disney princesses as role models either, but there could be good discussion with a child on which character strengths (bravery, compassion) they can identify and apply to their lives.
> 
> As for most of them not working, I keep in mind that some of the stories were set in times before women were able to hold trades/jobs the same way men did. I don't really hold that against the princesses because their positions in life were dictated by a patriarchal society, but the whole thing about having tunnel vision when it comes to a romantic interest (e.g., Ariel), that is something I don't really smile on.



One can take what they will from any character or role model, as it's all subject to one's own personal sense of ethics and morals.  Personally, what I like about the Disney Princesses is that they all exhibit kindness, which is a trait that a lot of people these days have forgotten.  The whole got-to-get-married thing... well, let's face it, the stories the films are based on were definitely made in a time where that's what a woman was expected to do: become a good wife and mother.  Furthermore, the earlier Disney Princesses were created when that way of thinking was still largely promoted to the American public, though things were (slowly) changing.  The 60s and 70s really shook that up, but Ariel still holds onto it, because that is what people associated with fairytales and it's also what the original story called for.  What does not change from Snow White to Rapunzel is that the Princesses are not mean spirited.


----------



## jenjolt

Does anyone know if they are selling the dolls anywhere on property?!? I will be at Disney when the last dolls go on sale! While this will make getting up easier if I have to buy them online, I'm just wondering if they are being sold on property or maybe I'll need to find a Disney store in Orlando LOL!!!


----------



## Shivatopia

jenjolt said:


> Does anyone know if they are selling the dolls anywhere on property?!? I will be at Disney when the last dolls go on sale! While this will make getting up easier if I have to buy them online, I'm just wondering if they are being sold on property or maybe I'll need to find a Disney store in Orlando LOL!!!



From what I've heard, the Designer Collection is not available at any of the Disney resort locations on property.  Also, the supposed facebook announcement about all of the dolls being released at retail one day and online the next still cannot be confirmed, and the original post seems to have disappeared.  Sounds like hacking to me.


----------



## jenjolt

Shivatopia said:


> From what I've heard, the Designer Collection is not available at any of the Disney resort locations on property.  Also, the supposed facebook announcement about all of the dolls being released at retail one day and online the next still cannot be confirmed, and the original post seems to have disappeared.  Sounds like hacking to me.



Ahhhh...thank you so much!!!!


----------



## marie1203

Shivatopia said:


> From what I've heard, the Designer Collection is not available at any of the Disney resort locations on property.  Also, the supposed facebook announcement about all of the dolls being released at retail one day and online the next still cannot be confirmed, and the original post seems to have disappeared.  Sounds like hacking to me.



I hope it was a hacking because that sounds like one of the worst ideas I heard. It will make everything crazier than already is specially since the stores have been all over the place and making their own rules. I can see a fight starting if people figure out they will be missing not only one doll but the next 5 . Assuming that the page work if not it will cause more of a problem.


----------



## marie1203

is true
Dear Disney Store Guests:

As you may be aware, our new limited edition Disney Princess Designer Doll Collection has generated a good deal of excitement. While many of you love the new dolls, you have also expressed frustration in securing your favorite Princess, and brought to our attention ways we could make the process fair for all Guests. We want you to know that we read your comments on Facebook, saw your Tweets, and our wonderful Cast Members have told us what they heard from our Guests who visited our Stores.

Quantities of these dolls are very limited, and we realize that not everyone will be able to get the doll of their choice even with a new process in place. Our aim is to increase the possibility of our Guests to obtain the dolls that they are seeking. Therefore we have updated our release plans as follows: 

 We will now release for sale all 5 remaining Disney Princess Designer Dolls: Tiana, Jasmine, Rapunzel, Sleeping Beauty and Pocahontas on one date in Stores on 10/17/11. 

 We will then have a Disneystore.com release of all 5 remaining Disney Princess Designer Dolls (Tiana, Jasmine, Rapunzel, Sleeping Beauty and Pocahontas) the following day on 10/18/11, at a time to be determined.

 We will be limiting the purchase to one doll per Princess, per Purchasing Guest  both in-store and at Disneystore.com 

 We will implement a line queue and ticketing procedure (first come, first served) in Stores on the release date and the dolls will be sold at store opening.

 Guests that are not successful in obtaining the Princess Doll of their choice at the Stores will be able to try again later at Disneystore.com

We thank you for your continued support and loyalty. We hope you have a Magical day.


----------



## LovinmyDisneylife

On the Facebook page from Disney Store...

Disney Store
Dear Disney Store Guests:

As you may be aware, our new limited edition Disney Princess Designer Doll Collection has generated a good deal of excitement. While many of you love the new dolls, you have also expressed frustration in securing your favorite Princess, and brought to our attention ways we could make the process fair for all Guests. We want you to know that we read your comments on Facebook, saw your Tweets, and our wonderful Cast Members have told us what they heard from our Guests who visited our Stores.

Quantities of these dolls are very limited, and we realize that not everyone will be able to get the doll of their choice even with a new process in place. Our aim is to increase the possibility of our Guests to obtain the dolls that they are seeking. Therefore we have updated our release plans as follows: 

 We will now release for sale all 5 remaining Disney Princess Designer Dolls: Tiana, Jasmine, Rapunzel, Sleeping Beauty and Pocahontas on one date in Stores on 10/17/11. 

 We will then have a Disneystore.com release of all 5 remaining Disney Princess Designer Dolls (Tiana, Jasmine, Rapunzel, Sleeping Beauty and Pocahontas) the following day on 10/18/11, at a time to be determined.

 We will be limiting the purchase to one doll per Princess, per Purchasing Guest  both in-store and at Disneystore.com 

 We will implement a line queue and ticketing procedure (first come, first served) in Stores on the release date and the dolls will be sold at store opening.

 Guests that are not successful in obtaining the Princess Doll of their choice at the Stores will be able to try again later at Disneystore.com

We thank you for your continued support and loyalty. We hope you have a Magical day.


----------



## vickxo

LovinmyDisneylife said:


> On the Facebook page from Disney Store...
> 
> Disney Store
> Dear Disney Store Guests:
> 
> As you may be aware, our new limited edition Disney Princess Designer Doll Collection has generated a good deal of excitement. While many of you love the new dolls, you have also expressed frustration in securing your favorite Princess, and brought to our attention ways we could make the process fair for all Guests. We want you to know that we read your comments on Facebook, saw your Tweets, and our wonderful Cast Members have told us what they heard from our Guests who visited our Stores.
> 
> Quantities of these dolls are very limited, and we realize that not everyone will be able to get the doll of their choice even with a new process in place. Our aim is to increase the possibility of our Guests to obtain the dolls that they are seeking. Therefore we have updated our release plans as follows:
> 
>  We will now release for sale all 5 remaining Disney Princess Designer Dolls: Tiana, Jasmine, Rapunzel, Sleeping Beauty and Pocahontas on one date in Stores on 10/17/11.
> 
>  We will then have a Disneystore.com release of all 5 remaining Disney Princess Designer Dolls (Tiana, Jasmine, Rapunzel, Sleeping Beauty and Pocahontas) the following day on 10/18/11, at a time to be determined.
> 
>  We will be limiting the purchase to one doll per Princess, per Purchasing Guest  both in-store and at Disneystore.com
> 
>  We will implement a line queue and ticketing procedure (first come, first served) in Stores on the release date and the dolls will be sold at store opening.
> 
>  Guests that are not successful in obtaining the Princess Doll of their choice at the Stores will be able to try again later at Disneystore.com
> 
> We thank you for your continued support and loyalty. We hope you have a Magical day.



So there solution is for hard working parents and collectors to take off on a MONDAY to be online at a store so you can HOPE and PRAY you get one or you just took a day off for nothing, and if you get nothing HOPE and PRAY again the next day to get at least one online?!?! It was hard enough to get 1 doll now you have to try and get 1 of 5 different dolls.  Talk about stupid.


----------



## marie1203

vickxo said:


> So there solution is for hard working parents and collectors to take off on a MONDAY to be online at a store so you can HOPE and PRAY you get one or you just took a day off for nothing, and if you get nothing HOPE and PRAY again the next day to get at least one online?!?! It was hard enough to get 1 doll now you have to try and get 1 of 5 different dolls.  Talk about stupid.



I am horrified with this response. People started to freak out when they missed 1 doll imagine how they will react when they realize they missed all. They said each guest can get 1 of each princess.


----------



## BigGreen73

Let the Chaos begin!!


----------



## glenpreece

I actually like this solution. The more I think of it the better it becomes you have 2 opportunities to get a doll and limiting it to 1 of each princess will hopefully impede some of the ebay sharks. I know I'll be camping out at my Disney Store


----------



## ReggieB

Wow, not sure what to think of this.


----------



## marie1203

glenpreece said:


> I actually like this solution. The more I think of it the better it becomes you have 2 opportunities to get a doll and limiting it to 1 of each princess will hopefully impede some of the ebay sharks. I know I'll be camping out at my Disney Store



It will not change for the ebay sharks, they will just bring more people. If anything this makes it easier for them to get all the dolls. I have the feeling many people are not going to be able to get the dolls.


----------



## ReggieB

Bit worried I wont be able to get all online, like someone else mentioned. I can't begin to imagine what time you would need to get to the store!!


----------



## BigGreen73

glenpreece said:


> I actually like this solution. The more I think of it the better it becomes you have 2 opportunities to get a doll and limiting it to 1 of each princess will hopefully impede some of the ebay sharks. I know I'll be camping out at my Disney Store





Technically, you had two chances the other way too. We'll see how it goes. I think that DisneyStore wants to do a one shot and be done w/ it.


----------



## Shibapa

marie1203 said:


> is true
> Dear Disney Store Guests:
> 
> As you may be aware, our new limited edition Disney Princess Designer Doll Collection has generated a good deal of excitement. While many of you love the new dolls, you have also expressed frustration in securing your favorite Princess, and brought to our attention ways we could make the process fair for all Guests. We want you to know that we read your comments on Facebook, saw your Tweets, and our wonderful Cast Members have told us what they heard from our Guests who visited our Stores.
> 
> Quantities of these dolls are very limited, and we realize that not everyone will be able to get the doll of their choice even with a new process in place. Our aim is to increase the possibility of our Guests to obtain the dolls that they are seeking. Therefore we have updated our release plans as follows:
> 
>  We will now release for sale all 5 remaining Disney Princess Designer Dolls: Tiana, Jasmine, Rapunzel, Sleeping Beauty and Pocahontas on one date in Stores on 10/17/11.
> 
>  We will then have a Disneystore.com release of all 5 remaining Disney Princess Designer Dolls (Tiana, Jasmine, Rapunzel, Sleeping Beauty and Pocahontas) the following day on 10/18/11, at a time to be determined.
> 
>  We will be limiting the purchase to one doll per Princess, per Purchasing Guest  both in-store and at Disneystore.com
> 
>  We will implement a line queue and ticketing procedure (first come, first served) in Stores on the release date and the dolls will be sold at store opening.
> 
>  Guests that are not successful in obtaining the Princess Doll of their choice at the Stores will be able to try again later at Disneystore.com
> 
> We thank you for your continued support and loyalty. We hope you have a Magical day.



Okay..... So... After what had happened with Snow White, they claimed to be finding a solution to make obtaining these dolls "fair" for everyone.

I'm having a bit of difficulty understanding how this is "fair".
It's hard enough trying to score 1 of the dolls, and now they think it'll better to release all 5? Getting 5 dolls at one time will be more chaotic than just 1 a week.
If this is a true statement, then it seems to me that Disney really didn't think this through.  It's almost like they were thinking, "Eh, this is too much trouble. We'll just release them all at one time to get this whole thing over with."
What a disappointment......


----------



## Falltime

yeah it will be interesting to see - i doubt the stores will even have full sets due to the difference in edition #'s - then online you got to hurry and put all 5 in your cart - good times!


----------



## Shivatopia

Shibapa said:


> Okay..... So... After what had happened with Snow White, they claimed to be finding a solution to make obtaining these dolls "fair" for everyone.
> 
> I'm having a bit of difficulty understanding how this is "fair".
> It's hard enough trying to score 1 of the dolls, and now they think it'll better to release all 5? Getting 5 dolls at one time will be more chaotic than just 1 a week.
> If this is a true statement, then it seems to me that Disney really didn't think this through.  It's almost like they were thinking, "Eh, this is too much trouble. We'll just release them all at one time to get this whole thing over with."
> What a disappointment......



Yes, this seems little more than a cop-out if it's true.  The only real changes are that they will supposedly release all 5 dolls at the same time and the online orders will be the next day.  No real solutions were found.  We'll have to see how this pans out...


----------



## LovinmyDisneylife

Well it's on the blog too...

http://blog.disneystore.com/blog/2011/09/disney-princess-designer-doll-collection-release-announcement.html


----------



## Chachi

I think at this point. no matter what they do, there is going to be chaos. so condensing it down to one day in store and one day online. will just get it done and over with as far as they're concerned. 
Pocahontas is the only doll I had intended to get so hopefully with my 2 snow white dolls I'll have a bartering chip if I'm not able to get my Pocahontas.


----------



## berrybread

But October 17th is so far away 
Ack... don't want to wait that long to get Rapunzel.
What I do like is the fact that if I don't get one at the Disney Store which I have planned for a while to get to super early for her release, I have a chance to get one the next day online.
I thought one a week was an exciting way to do it and it got me really hyped up each week, even if I wasn't buying that week's release. I have decided to only get Ariel, Belle, and Rapunzel. I feel that it might not be as exciting when they release them all at the same time a month from now, you know?
Pros and Cons to this solution, but then again, no solution can make everyone happy.


----------



## Shivatopia

Ah well, so much for my skepticism!    Bring on the madness one more time, y'all!  See you all on October 17th!


----------



## princessaholic

marie1203 said:


> is true
> Dear Disney Store Guests:
> 
> As you may be aware, our new limited edition Disney Princess Designer Doll Collection has generated a good deal of excitement. While many of you love the new dolls, you have also expressed frustration in securing your favorite Princess, and brought to our attention ways we could make the process fair for all Guests. We want you to know that we read your comments on Facebook, saw your Tweets, and our wonderful Cast Members have told us what they heard from our Guests who visited our Stores.
> 
> Quantities of these dolls are very limited, and we realize that not everyone will be able to get the doll of their choice even with a new process in place. Our aim is to increase the possibility of our Guests to obtain the dolls that they are seeking. Therefore we have updated our release plans as follows:
> 
>  We will now release for sale all 5 remaining Disney Princess Designer Dolls: Tiana, Jasmine, Rapunzel, Sleeping Beauty and Pocahontas on one date in Stores on 10/17/11.
> 
>  We will then have a Disneystore.com release of all 5 remaining Disney Princess Designer Dolls (Tiana, Jasmine, Rapunzel, Sleeping Beauty and Pocahontas) the following day on 10/18/11, at a time to be determined.
> 
>  We will be limiting the purchase to one doll per Princess, per Purchasing Guest  both in-store and at Disneystore.com
> 
>  We will implement a line queue and ticketing procedure (first come, first served) in Stores on the release date and the dolls will be sold at store opening.
> 
>  Guests that are not successful in obtaining the Princess Doll of their choice at the Stores will be able to try again later at Disneystore.com
> 
> We thank you for your continued support and loyalty. We hope you have a Magical day.



Note: This information is valid at Disney Store locations in the United States and Canada, excluding Outlet locations.  Due to recent openings, the following stores will NOT participate in the distribution of dolls on 10/17/11: La Plaza Mall, McAllen, TX; Westfield Galleria at Roseville, Roseville, CA; Westfield Fashion Square, Sherman Oaks, CA.


----------



## Figaro1

I think I like the idea of Disney Store release on a Monday then on-line on Tuesday. 

BUT I do not like that they will all be released at once. So even if you only wanted one of the five, you now have to compete with everyone!! CRAZY

I would have liked Disney to keep the weekly schedule, but release in store on Monday then on-line for Tuesday. But no one asked me!


----------



## Diva CS

I am also wondering if the Disney Stores are only going to get limited shipment of each doll?! Most stores have only been getting between 10 -20 dolls each week. That still limits the number of people who are going to get them instore whether or not they get all 5 or just 1! You also have to guess which store is gonna have a lot of the doll you want! Seriously, Disney is so vague. Maybe they should have done this lottery style....


----------



## ReggieB

I been thinking of how I'm going to do this come Tuesday 18th Oct, my head keeps exploding!!!


----------



## Shivatopia

Diva CS said:


> I am also wondering if the Disney Stores are only going to get limited shipment of each doll?! Most stores have only been getting between 10 -20 dolls each week. That still limits the number of people who are going to get them instore whether or not they get all 5 or just 1! You also have to guess which store is gonna have a lot of the doll you want! Seriously, Disney is so vague. Maybe they should have done this lottery style....



Based on the trend of the first 5 dolls, the retail stores may already have their initial stock in the stock rooms, so their limited supply would stay the same unless the warehouse ships more to them before October 17th.  People were saying that the retail stores were shipping their stock of the remaining 5 princess dolls, but who knows if that was true?  There have been many rumores thrown about in the past week.  All I can say is: Good luck to everyone!


----------



## KateB

So happy that they are limiting everyone only one doll! Wohooo!!!!


----------



## GraceMonica

Im getting my brother and two of my friends to come with me to the store. We are only planning on buying five dolls between the four of us, but id rather be with more people so if a fight ensues. Im just curious as to what time ill have to show up at the mall. And what time theyre releasing on the tuesday. Hopefully it helps out us east coasters so were not up until 3 am again!


----------



## GraceMonica

Oh, my snow white doll arrived today! Tomorrow, ill get all my dolls situated and photograph my collection since its done. Im so proud of it!


----------



## glenpreece

Chachi said:


> I think at this point. no matter what they do, there is going to be chaos. so condensing it down to one day in store and one day online. will just get it done and over with as far as they're concerned.
> Pocahontas is the only doll I had intended to get so hopefully with my 2 snow white dolls I'll have a bartering chip if I'm not able to get my Pocahontas.


i agree hopefully this will put an end to the madness


----------



## MarGN77

Shivatopia said:


> Ah well, so much for my skepticism!    Bring on the madness one more time, y'all!  See you all on October 17th!



I'm from the SF area also and am curious what time you plan to get in line at the store?  We've bought the dolls online up to this point, but now my husband wants to camp out so we have some kind of chance at the remaining dolls.


----------



## Aurorabrir

Hello everyone,
  Today has been fun of highs and lows for me. I have yet to lay my hands on a designer doll, although my sister bought me a Snow White that is coming soon!! At first, I couldn't justify the $60 expense, but then I guess I got caught up in the frenzy and realized that I'd like to have two, one for each of my girls (the truth is, they're for me! I just justify it that way...."these are dolls we look at and don't touch!"). So, we jumped in and got the Snow White, but I felt so disappointed when the weekly dolls were suspended. 
  Since then, I've been eagerly waiting for the announcement and was so baffled by Disney's resolution to this problem. It seems like a huge mistake to have five times as many fans rushing to get the dolls on the same day. If Snow White fans broke the computer down, what will happen when EVERYONE logs on? 
  So, I watched the prices on Ebay and bit the bullet for a Mulan today. I'm not happy that I paid so much, but it wasn't astronomical...the prices are going down!
  I just wanted to log on here and say....it feels SO GOOD to have at least two in the works, and I hope that you all get what you are looking for. You seem like really nice people, like fans, and I hope to see more success stories online here after October 17th!!!
   Good luck!


----------



## JasonsPrincess

Well...this new system pretty much means I will not be getting a doll :-\  The nearest Disney Store to where I live, that sells the dolls is over 1hr 1/2 away...not to mention the fact that both my husband and I work.  I wouldn't mind relying on the internet but the time they will be released is still TBD, if it is during the day, that puts both me and Husband not able to get them..we don't have jobs that use  use computer/internet  

It sucked waking up/staying up till 3am..but I atleast had a chance.


----------



## MarGN77

Aurorabrir said:


> Hello everyone,
> Today has been fun of highs and lows for me. I have yet to lay my hands on a designer doll, although my sister bought me a Snow White that is coming soon!! At first, I couldn't justify the $60 expense, but then I guess I got caught up in the frenzy and realized that I'd like to have two, one for each of my girls (the truth is, they're for me! I just justify it that way...."these are dolls we look at and don't touch!"). So, we jumped in and got the Snow White, but I felt so disappointed when the weekly dolls were suspended.
> Since then, I've been eagerly waiting for the announcement and was so baffled by Disney's resolution to this problem. It seems like a huge mistake to have five times as many fans rushing to get the dolls on the same day. If Snow White fans broke the computer down, what will happen when EVERYONE logs on?
> So, I watched the prices on Ebay and bit the bullet for a Mulan today. I'm not happy that I paid so much, but it wasn't astronomical...the prices are going down!
> I just wanted to log on here and say....it feels SO GOOD to have at least two in the works, and I hope that you all get what you are looking for. You seem like really nice people, like fans, and I hope to see more success stories online here after October 17th!!!
> Good luck!



I'm happy that you have two on the way!   I read about the release just as they began coming out and I thought the dolls were beautiful but didn't think I'd want to spend ~$60 on several dolls.  Especially since we're trying to budget for our Christmas trip to Disney World.  Then I, too, got caught up in the frenzy and thought it would be great to build this collection to pass on to my daughter one day.  Well, we bit the bullet on eBay as well but it was worth it to us.  I  was fortunate enough that my Snow White order was fulfilled; she should arrive on Tues!


----------



## heart goes boOm

i'm so nervous i won't get jasmine and rapunzel now.  oh well, if i don't i want to get the disney animator ariel doll instead.


----------



## Cameragirlla

I'm super nervous. I have to work that Monday and Tuesday and dont have the luxury of taking the day off to wait in line. My only hope is that they start releasing them at midnight and release a doll an hour online. I'm wishing on some pretty big stars that I get to finish the collection.


----------



## jejuneraccoon

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## GraceMonica

I wonder if people will start to forget about it in a few weeks. LOL, Hoping and praying. 

My work schedule is pretty flexible, so taking off the Monday and Tuesday just means i'll work Wednesday thru Sunday, which i don't mind! 

I got home from work today and my parents were so excited to see me because it meant opening up my package! They were so eager to see Snow White! It was cute! (My younger sister opened Cinderella, and my mom opened Belle so I made sure I was able to have the first look at Snow White!)

I'm not going to think about the mall situation until a the 16th, because I honestly don't want to be stressed for it like I was with Snow White. (She gave me intense head aches two days prior to her release because I knew how intense the online fight for her would be!)


----------



## GraceMonica

MarGN77 said:


> I'm happy that you have two on the way!   I read about the release just as they began coming out and I thought the dolls were beautiful but didn't think I'd want to spend ~$60 on several dolls.  Especially since we're trying to budget for our Christmas trip to Disney World.  Then I, too, got caught up in the frenzy and thought it would be great to build this collection to pass on to my daughter one day.  Well, we bit the bullet on eBay as well but it was worth it to us.  I  was fortunate enough that my Snow White order was fulfilled; she should arrive on Tues!



I know how you feel! In less than 50 days my whole family (minus my oldest sister) and I are going to Disneyland for the first time. I promised myself to have at least $1000 saved for by time I went. WELL, with the release of this collection...I've spent a good...$500 of that. HAHA, Oh well! I still have a few pay checks until then! I told myself NOT to buy the dolls, but I as well got caught up in the magic of it. I love classy things, and I just felt that these dolls were just so classy and beautiful that I would be severely regretful if I didn't get any.


----------



## KittyKatta

KateB said:


> So happy that they are limiting everyone only one doll! Wohooo!


Actually, theyre kinda limiting everyone to FIVE dolls with this new plan which actually helps resellers more than dedicated fans. 

*Here's the potential problems I see:*

1) *Resellers dont care WHO they get.* We may have individual princesses we want most but a reseller will take ANYONE they can get.. So this decision actually favors resellers because rather than waiting in line at 6AM or hammering the online ordering system and only get 2 dolls per order, they'll now get FIVE with the same amount of effort.

2) *Most People will buy dolls they dont want simply because they can.* 
Think about it. What if the first five (Cinderella, Ariel, Belle, Mulan, Snow White) were sold this way. If all you wanted was Belle and you waited 4 hours for it then would you really leave the store ONLY with Belle and leave Ariel and Mulan on the shelf? Or would you pick up the whole set simply because you were there anyway? This is exactly whats going to happen with this new system. People will grab the one they want the most, but most likely also grab the others because they waited anyway.

3) *Princess vs Princess* If you sell Snow White by itself then the line is all Snow White fans. But by bundling them all at once then Jasmine Fans and Rapunzel Fans are now competing for line placement which means its a race for first. 

4) *Which Door Opens First* This is the one that scares me. Malls may not open the doors until 6A. But with so much competition then you need to be there earlier... but which door opens first? You can get there at 2AM with your face pressed against the west end door all night. But if Mall security opens the door on the east end first then a 6AM camper can easily (and legitimately) take  your spot leaving you in the middle and out of luck. 


And even if you choose to avoid the hassle and go online only then there's MORE problems to worry about!

5) *DisneyStore.com Shopping Carts*. So say you want 3 dolls. You are lucky enough to be awake when Rapunzel goes live so you add it to cart. But you also want Jasmine and Tiana. So you look for Jasmines page... add to cart. Then Tiana... add to cart. By the time you reach checkout then you've lost a few minutes and it now says "Sorry but Rapunzel is sold out" even though you had her first. Thats the nightmare a friend had with Snow White where she had her pretty early but wanted something small to make it free shipping. That extra minute of shopping cost her the doll.

6) *If DisneyStore.com cant handle one doll, how can they handle FIVE?* If Snow White was frantic then imagine how 5 dolls will go. When I was trying to buy Snow White the site kept crashing and removing things from my cart because they were getting hammered. So why would they think putting the load of 5 characters at once would be easier to handle? 



Personally, I feel this revised selling method is wrong. The problems and negativity with the past sales was almost entirely because they allowed two per guest and unlimited per household on a very limited item. So all they needed to do is make it one per guest/credit card/address and it would greatly improve the chances of people getting what they want. So im curious to see how this will turn out.


----------



## GraceMonica

I think their main goal is to get this nightmare they created off of their hands. It only makes sense. By releasing the remaining dolls on the same day, they will easily sell out and will not have these doll problems anymore. Hopefully, they opted for the middle of October to give them time to give their website an over-haul.


----------



## Shibapa

KittyKatta said:


> Actually, theyre kinda limiting everyone to FIVE dolls with this new plan which actually helps resellers more than dedicated fans.
> 
> *Here's the potential problems I see:*
> 
> 1) *Resellers dont care WHO they get.* We may have individual princesses we want most but a reseller will take ANYONE they can get.. So this decision actually favors resellers because rather than waiting in line at 6AM or hammering the online ordering system and only get 2 dolls per order, they'll now get FIVE with the same amount of effort.
> 
> 2) *Most People will buy dolls they dont want simply because they can.*
> Think about it. What if the first five (Cinderella, Ariel, Belle, Mulan, Snow White) were sold this way. If all you wanted was Belle and you waited 4 hours for it then would you really leave the store ONLY with Belle and leave Ariel and Mulan on the shelf? Or would you pick up the whole set simply because you were there anyway? This is exactly whats going to happen with this new system. People will grab the one they want the most, but most likely also grab the others because they waited anyway.
> 
> 3) *Princess vs Princess* If you sell Snow White by itself then the line is all Snow White fans. But by bundling them all at once then Jasmine Fans and Rapunzel Fans are now competing for line placement which means its a race for first.
> 
> 4) *Which Door Opens First* This is the one that scares me. Malls may not open the doors until 6A. But with so much competition then you need to be there earlier... but which door opens first? You can get there at 2AM with your face pressed against the west end door all night. But if Mall security opens the door on the east end first then a 6AM camper can easily (and legitimately) take  your spot leaving you in the middle and out of luck.
> 
> 
> And even if you choose to avoid the hassle and go online only then there's MORE problems to worry about!
> 
> 5) *DisneyStore.com Shopping Carts*. So say you want 3 dolls. You are lucky enough to be awake when Rapunzel goes live so you add it to cart. But you also want Jasmine and Tiana. So you look for Jasmines page... add to cart. Then Tiana... add to cart. By the time you reach checkout then you've lost a few minutes and it now says "Sorry but Rapunzel is sold out" even though you had her first. Thats the nightmare a friend had with Snow White where she had her pretty early but wanted something small to make it free shipping. That extra minute of shopping cost her the doll.
> 
> 6) *If DisneyStore.com cant handle one doll, how can they handle FIVE?* If Snow White was frantic then imagine how 5 dolls will go. When I was trying to buy Snow White the site kept crashing and removing things from my cart because they were getting hammered. So why would they think putting the load of 5 characters at once would be easier to handle?
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I feel this revised selling method is wrong. The problems and negativity with the past sales was almost entirely because they allowed two per guest and unlimited per household on a very limited item. So all they needed to do is make it one per guest/credit card/address and it would greatly improve the chances of people getting what they want. So im curious to see how this will turn out.



I COMPLETELY 100% agree with you on this one!  Disney didn't take any of these things into consideration and went with the easiest way for *THEM*, not the customers.

Just going to the mall today, I overheard people talking about the Monday the 5 dolls release and that they're willing to stab people for these dolls.  I'm sure they weren't serious about the stabbing, but it's still the fact that there are people out there with this mentality to hurt others just to get the dolls.

It's really scary.

They should have kept it as it was every Monday but like you said, limit 1 per person, per household, etc.


----------



## BigGreen73

Shibapa said:


> I COMPLETELY 100% agree with you on this one!  Disney didn't take any of these things into consideration and went with the easiest way for *THEM*, not the customers.
> 
> Just going to the mall today, I overheard people talking about the Monday the 5 dolls release and that they're willing to stab people for these dolls.  I'm sure they weren't serious about the stabbing, but it's still the fact that there are people out there with this mentality to hurt others just to get the dolls.
> 
> It's really scary.
> 
> They should have kept it as it was every Monday but like you said, limit 1 per person, per household, etc.



I'm fine with Disney decision on how to handle the remaining 5. No matter what they would have done, it still would have been chaos. The new way is 1 doll per princess, per person and everyone has two chances get them. People need to set realistic goals and hope for the best.

Also, remember they're JUST DOLLS!

As one poster said earlier, with the three weeks wait, some of the buzz may die out a bit, some may even lose interest.

BUT, we have three weeks so plan, set realistic goals, don't fly off the deep end if you don't get certain ones, and good luck!


----------



## KateB

Ok so I have to make a quick comment and I think that people need to really take some time & stop complaining. I mean Disney can only do so much. They can't promise everyone a doll. No matter what they decided some people will not get the doll they want. We shouldn't always find the negative and complain about what Disney isn't doing and what WE think they should do. I think we all need to just take a breath and not get TOO caught up. Trust me I am sure that I will be disappointed if I can't get the last 5 BUT I am realistic and know that there are worse things that could happen in the world. Lots of people are complaining that we are limited to 1 doll. BUT if we are true collectors we need to accept that 1 doll will allow more people to complete their sets. 

I just think that everyone needs to take a moment and be thankful for what we have and that right now our biggest complaint is whether or not we will get the privilege of sending $300 to Disney!

Sorry for the venting but life is short and while I can't wait to have a full set of dolls I also have had some things happen recently that have put this all in perspective. 

I hope that no one takes offense to this post. It is NEVER my intent. 

GOOD LUCK on 10/17! (10/18)


----------



## GraceMonica

My mother said to me the night before the Snow White release "If god wants you to have this doll, you're going to get the doll." That one line gave me so much hope. I knew that it would take a miracle to actually get the doll. I went into the whole thing stressed out and I came out relieved that it actually happened. 

This is why I haven't complained thus far. BUT I know that if I don't get Jasmine, Rapunzel, and maybe Pocahontas (if I'm feeling lucky) It wont be a big deal. LIFE GOES ON. Yeah, I might not be able to get these gorgeous dolls for my family members. NO BIG DEAL. I can treat them in other ways! PLUS Disney has a new doll set coming out soon, The Animators Collection! They're cute! 

I think I need to stop spending my money. But I want these things to pass on to the children I plan to have someday.


----------



## glenpreece

GraceMonica said:


> My mother said to me the night before the Snow White release "If god wants you to have this doll, you're going to get the doll." That one line gave me so much hope. I knew that it would take a miracle to actually get the doll. I went into the whole thing stressed out and I came out relieved that it actually happened.
> 
> This is why I haven't complained thus far. BUT I know that if I don't get Jasmine, Rapunzel, and maybe Pocahontas (if I'm feeling lucky) It wont be a big deal. LIFE GOES ON. Yeah, I might not be able to get these gorgeous dolls for my family members. NO BIG DEAL. I can treat them in other ways! PLUS Disney has a new doll set coming out soon, The Animators Collection! They're cute!
> 
> I think I need to stop spending my money. But I want these things to pass on to the children I plan to have someday.


That is an excellent attitude to have for this whole situation


----------



## glenpreece

KateB said:


> Ok so I have to make a quick comment and I think that people need to really take some time & stop complaining. I mean Disney can only do so much. They can't promise everyone a doll. No matter what they decided some people will not get the doll they want. We shouldn't always find the negative and complain about what Disney isn't doing and what WE think they should do. I think we all need to just take a breath and not get TOO caught up. Trust me I am sure that I will be disappointed if I can't get the last 5 BUT I am realistic and know that there are worse things that could happen in the world. Lots of people are complaining that we are limited to 1 doll. BUT if we are true collectors we need to accept that 1 doll will allow more people to complete their sets.
> 
> I just think that everyone needs to take a moment and be thankful for what we have and that right now our biggest complaint is whether or not we will get the privilege of sending $300 to Disney!
> 
> Sorry for the venting but life is short and while I can't wait to have a full set of dolls I also have had some things happen recently that have put this all in perspective.
> 
> I hope that no one takes offense to this post. It is NEVER my intent.
> 
> GOOD LUCK on 10/17! (10/18)


I agree with you 100% I'm glad to see more and more people are coming to the same realization.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Well, I'll be in Disney without my laptop, so my husband will be up (at home) trying to figure out how he will handle the situation of the 17th.  Sure, I hope he can get all five, but if he can't it's not the end of the world...


----------



## Falltime

KittyKatta said:


> Personally, I feel this revised selling method is wrong. The problems and negativity with the past sales was almost entirely because they allowed two per guest and unlimited per household on a very limited item. So all they needed to do is make it one per guest/credit card/address and it would greatly improve the chances of people getting what they want. So im curious to see how this will turn out.



Well at least they are doing that now for online orders.


----------



## marie1203

KittyKatta said:


> Actually, theyre kinda limiting everyone to FIVE dolls with this new plan which actually helps resellers more than dedicated fans.
> 
> *Here's the potential problems I see:*
> 
> 1) *Resellers dont care WHO they get.* We may have individual princesses we want most but a reseller will take ANYONE they can get.. So this decision actually favors resellers because rather than waiting in line at 6AM or hammering the online ordering system and only get 2 dolls per order, they'll now get FIVE with the same amount of effort.
> 
> 2) *Most People will buy dolls they dont want simply because they can.*
> Think about it. What if the first five (Cinderella, Ariel, Belle, Mulan, Snow White) were sold this way. If all you wanted was Belle and you waited 4 hours for it then would you really leave the store ONLY with Belle and leave Ariel and Mulan on the shelf? Or would you pick up the whole set simply because you were there anyway? This is exactly whats going to happen with this new system. People will grab the one they want the most, but most likely also grab the others because they waited anyway.
> 
> 3) *Princess vs Princess* If you sell Snow White by itself then the line is all Snow White fans. But by bundling them all at once then Jasmine Fans and Rapunzel Fans are now competing for line placement which means its a race for first.
> 
> 4) *Which Door Opens First* This is the one that scares me. Malls may not open the doors until 6A. But with so much competition then you need to be there earlier... but which door opens first? You can get there at 2AM with your face pressed against the west end door all night. But if Mall security opens the door on the east end first then a 6AM camper can easily (and legitimately) take  your spot leaving you in the middle and out of luck.
> 
> 
> And even if you choose to avoid the hassle and go online only then there's MORE problems to worry about!
> 
> 5) *DisneyStore.com Shopping Carts*. So say you want 3 dolls. You are lucky enough to be awake when Rapunzel goes live so you add it to cart. But you also want Jasmine and Tiana. So you look for Jasmines page... add to cart. Then Tiana... add to cart. By the time you reach checkout then you've lost a few minutes and it now says "Sorry but Rapunzel is sold out" even though you had her first. Thats the nightmare a friend had with Snow White where she had her pretty early but wanted something small to make it free shipping. That extra minute of shopping cost her the doll.
> 
> 6) *If DisneyStore.com cant handle one doll, how can they handle FIVE?* If Snow White was frantic then imagine how 5 dolls will go. When I was trying to buy Snow White the site kept crashing and removing things from my cart because they were getting hammered. So why would they think putting the load of 5 characters at once would be easier to handle?
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I feel this revised selling method is wrong. The problems and negativity with the past sales was almost entirely because they allowed two per guest and unlimited per household on a very limited item. So all they needed to do is make it one per guest/credit card/address and it would greatly improve the chances of people getting what they want. So im curious to see how this will turn out.



I agree with you 100%. I also think it was bad on their part leaving a gap on what about the other things in the collection. They did not mention anything about the mugs, etc. I have 4 set to complete and this is going to be a .


----------



## berrybread

Anyone know if the Snow White compact is going to be back in the online disney store any time soon? Or if it'll be sold in disney stores? When I first saw it I wasn't sure if I wanted it and now obviously it's sold out :\


----------



## *sarah*

Wow, I'm gone for a couple of days and there was so much reading to catch up on!! LOL. I am interested to see how this new system will work out. Good luck to everyone trying to get the dolls they want. I was so excited today, we went to the Disney store about an hour away and I looked to see what they still had in store. They had some of the lipgloss, nail polish, notecards and journals. I got myself 2 of the Ariel journals!!!


----------



## GraceMonica

berrybread said:


> Anyone know if the Snow White compact is going to be back in the online disney store any time soon? Or if it'll be sold in disney stores? When I first saw it I wasn't sure if I wanted it and now obviously it's sold out :\



Slim chance it'll be in stores or back on the website. I feel like they had very limited quantity of it considering how fast it sold out!


----------



## piraterunner

It's funny I was in the disney store the day they were released. While I thought Cinderella was beautiful I couldn't make the commitment. I looked at the other beautiful dolls and called my husband to talk me down. You see I am a gatherer, I just can't have one or two of something I need the whole set. Here in Canada the dolls are $75 plus tax so I was looking at $850 for the collection. I left the store and the 3 Cinderella's they had left to ponder. After a few days I decided I wanted them but figured I would be frugal order them online for $59 each and have them shipped to a U.S. address. Then Ariel sold out and the downward spiral started. Ok I will just get the ones I reeaaallllllyyyyy want. So, it just so happened that I had the Monday of Mulan off, got up early waited in line and got her. This past Monday I had to work so I set my alarm for 2:57am and refreshed, refreshed, refreshed. Not to complain but got the confirmation order followed by the sorry about your luck email two days later. ho hum. So I bought Snow White on ebay $165 and Belle $125 plus shipping.... so much for being frugal. I feel like a drug fiend trying to get a fix. So now I am trying to establish a game plan for Oct 17th. My friend is equally as involved in this but we both work and have young children. So we are sending our husbands. I so hope that they are not mistaken for eBay scalpers. lol. I have no idea what time they should go.They were lined up at 6am for Snow White. I bet people will be camping out. Good luck to everyone !


----------



## MarGN77

piraterunner said:


> It's funny I was in the disney store the day they were released. While I thought Cinderella was beautiful I couldn't make the commitment. I looked at the other beautiful dolls and called my husband to talk me down. You see I am a gatherer, I just can't have one or two of something I need the whole set. Here in Canada the dolls are $75 plus tax so I was looking at $850 for the collection. I left the store and the 3 Cinderella's they had left to ponder. After a few days I decided I wanted them but figured I would be frugal order them online for $59 each and have them shipped to a U.S. address. Then Ariel sold out and the downward spiral started. Ok I will just get the ones I reeaaallllllyyyyy want. So, it just so happened that I had the Monday of Mulan off, got up early waited in line and got her. This past Monday I had to work so I set my alarm for 2:57am and refreshed, refreshed, refreshed. Not to complain but got the confirmation order followed by the sorry about your luck email two days later. ho hum. So I bought Snow White on ebay $165 and Belle $125 plus shipping.... so much for being frugal. I feel like a drug fiend trying to get a fix. So now I am trying to establish a game plan for Oct 17th. My friend is equally as involved in this but we both work and have young children. So we are sending our husbands. I so hope that they are not mistaken for eBay scalpers. lol. I have no idea what time they should go.They were lined up at 6am for Snow White. I bet people will be camping out. Good luck to everyone !



I'm sending my husband and am worried people will think he's an eBay scalper also!  Poor guy...he asked me "what if I have to go to the bathroom?" lol.  I would go with him but we have a 3yr old and a 6yr old and I have to get my daughter to school in the morning.  We've bought online up to this point, but given the current situation he's willing to camp out at the store to increase our chances of finishing the collection.  What did we get ourselves into?!


----------



## Tinksfriend2006

I know many of you are frustrated with not being able to get the princess doll you want, (I am in the same boat.) but Disney is trying their best to make as many guests happy as possible.  This is one reason that the dolls are now limited to one per person.  Yes, you have to get to the malls very early and hope that you are one of the first 10 in line.  But remember, it is just recently that we have seen any collectable items in the Stores!  It has been fun to go into a store and see something other than children's toys and clothing.  Let's be glad that Disney is testing the water with these dolls and collectors.  If guests 
princess become unruly and cause too much trouble, Disney will probably stop releasing collectables in the store.  Let's just be thankful we get the chance to buy these and if we don't get one on the 17th at least we have a chance on the 18th.  Think positively!


----------



## GraceMonica

I just read the website they added this!!!! 



> We will be limiting the purchase to one doll per Princess, per Purchasing Guest. This limit applies both in-store and at Disneystore.com.
> 
> *NOTE: Purchasing Guests are Guests present at Store age 17 and older.*


----------



## dobiemom

Aurorabrir said:


> If Snow White fans broke the computer down, what will happen when EVERYONE logs on?



This is my biggest worry as well. With the previous method of release people had to choose between trying at the store and trying online at the same time. Now, if the resellers miss out at the store, they'll be online the next day with 5 of their family members trying to snag what they couldn't get in person. Shoot, even if the resellers get some at the store, they can still log on to the website the next day and get more. 

I have to rely on ordering online since our closest store is an hour away. I have kids to get to school in the morning and my husband is deployed so I cannot go stand in line.

I can only hope Disney does something about the website and what it can handle traffic wise. I only want one doll out of the 5 remaining ones.


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

so disappointed in myself missing out on the ariel one!  its dd's fave and was released on her bday.  it was such a busy week getting ready for back to school i forgot.  doh!  

what disappoints me the most- yes its a 60 dollar purchase, in the u.s.  our store closed in march, the closest one now being 3 provinces away from us.  so if i were to order it online, not only would i be paying the 60 dollars, but s&h which isn't free for canadians, and duty once it arrives on my door.  my 60 dollar purchase is now looking more like a 100+ purchase.  sadly i don't have any friends/family i could ship it to in th u.s.


----------



## berrybread

GraceMonica said:


> I just read the website they added this!!!!



No no no no no no oh boy they just hate me don't they.
I'm 16 and there is NO WAY my mom is going to stay with me. What if she comes at 9 when they pass out the cards and waits for an hour until the store opens? You think that would be fine?


----------



## DrJUSC

dobiemom said:


> This is my biggest worry as well. With the previous method of release people had to choose between trying at the store and trying online at the same time. Now, if the resellers miss out at the store, they'll be online the next day with 5 of their family members trying to snag what they couldn't get in person. Shoot, even if the resellers get some at the store, they can still log on to the website the next day and get more.
> 
> I have to rely on ordering online since our closest store is an hour away. I have kids to get to school in the morning and my husband is deployed so I cannot go stand in line.
> 
> I can only hope Disney does something about the website and what it can handle traffic wise. I only want one doll out of the 5 remaining ones.



No matter what, the re-sellers will get as many dolls as they can be it online or at the store or both. There are only so many dolls. The more they have, the more the price per doll goes up. You just need to be smarter than these guys!!


----------



## Aurorabrir

Why am I so obsessed about these dolls? LOL. I told my sister when they first came out that I thought $60 for a doll you can't play with was excessive, especially in this economy. Then, I caught the bug and jumped in to get the Snow White doll. Bought Mulan on Ebay for $110, which I thought was a decent deal. I just wanted two, but now I am contemplating buying Cinderella on ebay and am planning to order more on the website when they're released. A few suggestions....

1. I am emailing the people who ask too much for their dolls on ebay and guaranteeing them $100 if they don't sell theirs. So far, I've had a positive response. I am low-balling them, but I figure they'd rather make a profit than relist.

2. I am waiting until the late or early hours for auctions ending when less people are able to bid. You'll get lower prices that way. It also helps to bid on auctions where Ebay "newbies' are bidding, since they don't know that you should jump in about 15 seconds before the auction ends to bid.

3. I am clearing my mantle to display these dolls and mugs. I tried so hard to get these, why not show them off?

I also wanted the compact, but missed out. I keep checking for new designer items on the disney store website. Does anyone know of any other items that they might randomly release?

I swear this is a sickness, LOL.....


----------



## Falltime

Looking at ebay and the ended auctions for Snow White currently 1,210 have ended and 200 current (not all auctions are for dolls and some auctions are relists)  So probably realisticly 1,000 snow white dolls appeared on ebay.  That means resellers only got about 20% of the dolls.  That means 80% went to the collectors.  I think that's a pretty good % and with the new limits in place I think more dolls will get into collectors hands first.


----------



## carebee21

Falltime said:


> Looking at ebay and the ended auctions for Snow White currently 1,210 have ended and 200 current (not all auctions are for dolls and some auctions are relists)  So probably realisticly 1,000 snow white dolls appeared on ebay.  That means resellers only got about 20% of the dolls.  That means 80% went to the collectors.  I think that's a pretty good % and with the new limits in place I think more dolls will get into collectors hands first.



You're forgetting quite a few variables. I would be willing to bet some of the resellers are holding onto the dolls, hoping they go up in value, rather than down.  Some of them are holding onto the dolls until there's very few left on ebay, thinking that if there's fewer of them listed, there's less competition, and that may result in a higher price.  Some of the resellers are holding onto the dolls, thinking a full set will sell for more than an individual set.  And some of the resellers are holding onto them until Christmas time, thinking mommy & daddy or grandma and grandpa will spend more on them as a Christmas gift.

Also, there's more places to sell these dolls other than ebay.  There's amazon, Craigslist, etc.  Even on the vinylmation trading boards and pin trading boards I frequent, there's people trying to sell them or trade them for high dollar pins & vinyls.  So it's clear they only picked up the doll to off it for something more expensive, even if it's not money....


----------



## disney newb

Hello everyone, I normally don't stray away from where I normally post on the Disboards but this doll craze has been driving me crazy! Anyhoo, I was able to get a Snow White online only because I set my alarm for 3:30am and wasn't even able to complete the transaction until 20 minutes later. How do they expect us to add 5 dolls in our carts and checkout?! I'm really dreading it..  

I was thinking maybe driving a couple hours away to the nearest Disney Store participating in this collection. Kinda crazy huh?lol I just want to be able to do all I can in order to secure my dolls!! How has everyone's in-store experience been? Do you really need to be there _early _early??


----------



## Falltime

carebee21 said:


> You're forgetting quite a few variables. I would be willing to bet some of the resellers are holding onto the dolls, hoping they go up in value, rather than down.  Some of them are holding onto the dolls until there's very few left on ebay, thinking that if there's fewer of them listed, there's less competition, and that may result in a higher price.  Some of the resellers are holding onto the dolls, thinking a full set will sell for more than an individual set.  And some of the resellers are holding onto them until Christmas time, thinking mommy & daddy or grandma and grandpa will spend more on them as a Christmas gift.
> 
> Also, there's more places to sell these dolls other than ebay.  There's amazon, Craigslist, etc.  Even on the vinylmation trading boards and pin trading boards I frequent, there's people trying to sell them or trade them for high dollar pins & vinyls.  So it's clear they only picked up the doll to off it for something more expensive, even if it's not money....



true that's why I bumped up the % they still got a smaller % than collectors


----------



## BigGreen73

Well, one good thing about the dolls being released on 10/17, I didn't have to get up at 3am.  I am wondering if anyone did get up early this morning to check the DS website just "in case".

DW and I are just talking about what we want to do now. 1. Just try to order online on 10/18 or 2. drive to the nearest DS (90 mins away) on 10/17 and try again online on 10/18. We're leaning more towards #2, but we are also starting to wonder if those dolls are worth the hassle.  We'll see.

We are just not much into the let's camp out "black Friday" mentality. It's a little foolish if you ask me. I just can't imagine how early we'll have to get in line to have a shot at getting what we want.

I am fine with their decision on how to handle  the remaining 5. Gives everyone two shots at getting the remaining five and it's probably the best they could do to limit how many one person can buy in store and online.


----------



## KateB

I think that the other motive behind selling them in store first is in hopes that less people will be on-line if they already got them in store. Fingers crossed that my store isn't too crazy and people aren't waiting outside BEFORE the mall opens.


----------



## marie1203

KateB said:


> I think that the other motive behind selling them in store first is in hopes that less people will be on-line if they already got them in store. Fingers crossed that my store isn't too crazy and people aren't waiting outside BEFORE the mall opens.



There is no way people are not going to be waiting outside. In this thread various people had already stated they will camp out.


----------



## BigGreen73

marie1203 said:


> There is no way people are not going to be waiting outside. In this thread various people had already stated they will camp out.



Here's hoping that the buzz dies out a bit and people forget about the LE Dolls.  We'll have to wait and see. With people missing dolls and the new way DS is putting out the last 5, many may just not pursue getting any more.


----------



## Falltime

One thing that does surprise me is how very little people value their time.  I have heard stories where people will be driving a couple of hours or more each way to their store and will camp out overnight for the dolls, and there is still no guarantee that they will be one of the first few in line and able to get the dolls they want.  If you thought your store got a very little allotment when the edition size was 8,000 imagine how many they are going to get with an edition size of 4,000.


----------



## DrJUSC

BigGreen73 said:


> Here's hoping that the buzz dies out a bit and people forget about the LE Dolls.  We'll have to wait and see. With people missing dolls and the new way DS is putting out the last 5, many may just not pursue getting any more.



With the way Ariel is going on e-bay, people will not forget about these dolls LOL.


----------



## glenpreece

I agree, the buzz going down is wishful thinking but we can dream LOL


----------



## berrybread

There is no way I'm camping out. I plan on getting there super early though.


----------



## Queenie122

I've gotten all my dolls online so far but this next time I want to go to the store and try. So I'm not sure what to do!

How early are you going? If the mall isn't open yet how do you know which mall door to wait at? 

I plan on heading down to my store before the big day and asking staff there but I'm wondering what you are all thinking / doing / what you've already experienced.


----------



## GraceMonica

Queenie122 said:


> I've gotten all my dolls online so far but this next time I want to go to the store and try. So I'm not sure what to do!
> 
> How early are you going? If the mall isn't open yet how do you know which mall door to wait at?
> 
> I plan on heading down to my store before the big day and asking staff there but I'm wondering what you are all thinking / doing / what you've already experienced.



I talked to a cast member at my Disney store today. She said that my mall opens at 7am for the mall walkers and the earliest she's seen people line up is 8AM. So check with your mall to see when the earliest time they open their actual doors. Talk with the cast members to see what the past experience was with the other five dolls. They might give you a little insight on how to approach the 17th.

I'll be getting to my mall extra early. I honestly don't think people will actually camp out, because there wasn't many people there for snow white...but who knows! And with the restriction to being 17 and older being able to purchase the dolls, it might be interesting on who the ebay people find to take the place of their children.


----------



## Queenie122

GraceMonica said:


> I talked to a cast member at my Disney store today. She said that my mall opens at 7am for the mall walkers and the earliest she's seen people line up is 8AM. So check with your mall to see when the earliest time they open their actual doors. Talk with the cast members to see what the past experience was with the other five dolls. They might give you a little insight on how to approach the 17th.
> 
> I'll be getting to my mall extra early. I honestly don't think people will actually camp out, because there wasn't many people there for snow white...but who knows! And with the restriction to being 17 and older being able to purchase the dolls, it might be interesting on who the ebay people find to take the place of their children.



Yeah, my mall opens early for walkers too so I was hoping that the "which door to line up at" won't actually be an issue. Of course, I can't actually leave until I put my daughter on the bus for school so I can't get there super duper early even if I wanted to. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## lisateaches

I think the dolls are really beautiful, but I think the drawings are even more beautiful. I think I will print some of those and admire them


----------



## Cameragirlla

I know its a long shot... but if anyone comes across a silver cinderella in their online endeavors for a reasonable price or knows someone thats selling one please let me know! I'm trying to hold out from using ebay if possible!


----------



## Aurorabrir

Hi there,
 The girl at the Disney Store tonight told me that they may sell the dolls online in a staggered way, selling one per hour. It will still be crazy, and I don't know how their website will hold up, but that does seem like a better idea. The problem is, would we pay separate shipping for each? Would I be looking at the website for four hours?! LOL....that's hard to do when I'm working during the day. No word on what time they'll be sold or even if that plan is a "go". 

On another note, I received my Snow White today and she's more beautiful than I had imagined. Feeling very pleased to have the one doll so far.

Best of luck to you all!


----------



## BigGreen73

I am probably going to give the DS I am planning to go to a call to see what there plan of action will be for the release, check what time the mall doors open etc. Once I do that, I will plan my course of action. I wouldn't mind going to get there early, IE when the mall doors open, but I will not be camping out. I am going to the DS ONLY if I feel that I have a shot to get at least some of the dolls on 10/17. If not, I'll just try my luck online.


----------



## Falltime

Aurorabrir said:


> Hi there,
> The girl at the Disney Store tonight told me that they may sell the dolls online in a staggered way, selling one per hour. It will still be crazy, and I don't know how their website will hold up, but that does seem like a better idea. The problem is, would we pay separate shipping for each? Would I be looking at the website for four hours?! LOL....that's hard to do when I'm working during the day. No word on what time they'll be sold or even if that plan is a "go".
> 
> On another note, I received my Snow White today and she's more beautiful than I had imagined. Feeling very pleased to have the one doll so far.
> 
> Best of luck to you all!



I highly doubt that will be the plan plus as we have seen with the previous information don't believe anything you hear from a disney store employee or manager they are usually the last to know and especially with any info on online process as they are only concerned with their particular store.  Besides that would only create more work for Disney with 5 times as many orders than necessary to check to make sure their are no duplicates orders.


----------



## berrybread

Did anyone else notice how there are only 4 items regarding the designer dolls on the disney store online? Wondering where everything went... 
http://www.disneystore.com/designer-princess/mn/1006104/?catalogFromSearch=10002


----------



## Disneyfan downunder

Yeah, I noticed that yesterday, I just wished they would of put the journals online as well... and bring back the clutch.  When I bought Cinderella the first day she came out I wanted the clutch but thought it will be there for a while, I have heaps of time, yeah right!  Never again will I be that naive, next time I see something I want, I will get it!


----------



## glenpreece

Hey so I need some advice. I bid on and won a Mulan on ebay for a pretty decent price. The auction ended a week ago and I paid on Wed. The seller said she would ship out the doll on Friday. Since then I have not heard a word from her. I have msg'd her on ebay and even on her hotmail account and still nothing. I know it's only been a few days but I just want some info and the complete lack of communication is driving me nuts. What should I do???


----------



## GraceMonica

berrybread said:


> Did anyone else notice how there are only 4 items regarding the designer dolls on the disney store online? Wondering where everything went...
> http://www.disneystore.com/designer-princess/mn/1006104/?catalogFromSearch=10002



Sold out most likely.  I almost bought the post its. But I didn't want to spend that much on them.


----------



## heart goes boOm

glenpreece said:


> Hey so I need some advice. I bid on and won a Mulan on ebay for a pretty decent price. The auction ended a week ago and I paid on Wed. The seller said she would ship out the doll on Friday. Since then I have not heard a word from her. I have msg'd her on ebay and even on her hotmail account and still nothing. I know it's only been a few days but I just want some info and the complete lack of communication is driving me nuts. What should I do???



contact ebay and paypal.  i mean it's been a week since you talked to her and there's no shipping confirmation when she told you she was shipping.


----------



## glenpreece

heart goes boOm said:


> contact ebay and paypal.  i mean it's been a week since you talked to her and there's no shipping confirmation when she told you she was shipping.


I just went through ebay/paypal and it says to wait a little while because the transaction is within the last 7 days. the longer i hear nothing the madder i get.


----------



## piraterunner

glenpreece said:


> I just went through ebay/paypal and it says to wait a little while because the transaction is within the last 7 days. the longer i hear nothing the madder i get.



Good luck! I would be mad too. How was their feedback?


----------



## glenpreece

piraterunner said:


> Good luck! I would be mad too. How was their feedback?


Her feedback was good but I think it's the first time she's ever sold something. I stalked her through facebook too LOL I am such a creeper sometimes


----------



## BigGreen73

berrybread said:


> Did anyone else notice how there are only 4 items regarding the designer dolls on the disney store online? Wondering where everything went...
> http://www.disneystore.com/designer-princess/mn/1006104/?catalogFromSearch=10002



And the banner adds, search tabs etc are gone to. You really have to dig a bit now to find the Designer stuff. Anyway, looks like DS is really trying to bring the the buzz for awhile until 10/17 & 10/18. Out of sight out of mind I guess. Who knows, comes those two days, maybe the odds of getting the dolls will go up a bit. Trying to be positive, even with the issues and how fast the last few sold out, here is what I am thinking:

1. People are going to lose interest because of one reason or another. IE too much of a bother, already missed dolls, don't believe that they will be able to get what they want etc.

2. People who are not true Disney fans// collectors will forget or fail to keep up with the news and miss out. There were still people posting on FB asking which doll comes out Monday.

3. People won't want to make the effort at the stores. Some will off course, but it might not be too bad w/ it being a Monday.

4. Many people, including "flippers" cannot afford to buy all 5 at once. $300 will be a steep price tag for many, even those trying to resell on ebay. Buying a couple of one doll was one thing, buy trying to buy all 5 at one time is another. 

5. Karma will favor us true Disney collectors.

So here's hoping!


----------



## Shivatopia

BigGreen73 said:


> And the banner adds, search tabs etc are gone to. You really have to dig a bit now to find the Designer stuff. Anyway, looks like DS is really trying to bring the the buzz for awhile until 10/17 & 10/18. Out of sight out of mind I guess. Who knows, comes those two days, maybe the odds of getting the dolls will go up a bit. Trying to be positive, even with the issues and how fast the last few sold out, here is what I am thinking:
> 
> 1. People are going to lose interest because of one reason or another. IE too much of a bother, already missed dolls, don't believe that they will be able to get what they want etc.
> 
> 2. People who are not true Disney fans// collectors will forget or fail to keep up with the news and miss out. There were still people posting on FB asking which doll comes out Monday.
> 
> 3. People won't want to make the effort at the stores. Some will off course, but it might not be too bad w/ it being a Monday.
> 
> 4. Many people, including "flippers" cannot afford to buy all 5 at once. $300 will be a steep price tag for many, even those trying to resell on ebay. Buying a couple of one doll was one thing, buy trying to buy all 5 at one time is another.
> 
> 5. Karma will favor us true Disney collectors.
> 
> So here's hoping!



I like the way you think!    Time will tell.


----------



## heart goes boOm

i dunno i anyone ever answered this question... but why is rapunzel holding a mirror?  it would've been cooled if she was carrying a lantern purse.


----------



## Shivatopia

heart goes boOm said:


> i dunno i anyone ever answered this question... but why is rapunzel holding a mirror?  it would've been cooled if she was carrying a lantern purse.



Unfortunately, no one seems to understand why Rapunzel has a hand mirror.  Sure, the full-length mirror in her tower is used for 2 important things in the movie: as part of her flashback of being the princess and also for being the instrument that cuts her hair...  A purse with the sun symbol would have been nice, either that or pairing her with Pascal.  Even a fancy gilded hairbrush would have made more sense.  The way she looks now, Designer Rapunzel looks very vain.


----------



## glenpreece

piraterunner said:


> Good luck! I would be mad too. How was their feedback?


I am done waiting for a response and opened a dispute through paypal today. All I want to know is how/when the doll was shipped? And obviously where it is.


----------



## DizneyDogs

GraceMonica said:


> Sold out most likely.  I almost bought the post its. But I didn't want to spend that much on them.



Be glad you didn't.  They are really small and they don't even stick, super disappointed in them.


----------



## piraterunner

glenpreece said:


> I am done waiting for a response and opened a dispute through paypal today. All I want to know is how/when the doll was shipped? And obviously where it is.



Rightfully so. I bought Belle and Snow White from eBay both sellers provided me with tracking within 24 hours of shipping the item. I am sooo excited to get them! the sellers wouldn't ship to Canada so I had them sent to a U.S. shipping address. Belle arrived there yesterday and Snow is suppose to be there Thursday by end of day. So I will be making the drive on my day off Friday. I see you are from Ontario, are you gonna hit the stores on the 17th? I wish you luck getting it sorted out


----------



## piraterunner

glenpreece said:


> Her feedback was good but I think it's the first time she's ever sold something. I stalked her through facebook too LOL I am such a creeper sometimes



That is Fantastical!!!!!! Loves it!


----------



## glenpreece

piraterunner said:


> Rightfully so. I bought Belle and Snow White from eBay both sellers provided me with tracking within 24 hours of shipping the item. I am sooo excited to get them! the sellers wouldn't ship to Canada so I had them sent to a U.S. shipping address. Belle arrived there yesterday and Snow is suppose to be there Thursday by end of day. So I will be making the drive on my day off Friday. I see you are from Ontario, are you gonna hit the stores on the 17th? I wish you luck getting it sorted out


Finally heard back from the seller after having to go thru the Paypal dispute thing and SURPRISE she finally responded. She said she was sick and her computer had crashed (uh huh then why have you been on facebook over the past few days???) and how dare I cause problems and she has waited over a "hole" month for items from ebay before.. 

So I replied that I understand things happen and we all lead busy lives but I just wanted confirmation Mulan had been shipped, with what service and tracking number. I wasnot expecting to have recived her yet. Although since I paid over $30 for shipping and it's not even crossing a border I should've had it by now if she had sent it out on Friday as she had said she would. 
 Every other transaction I have ever had has provided with this info asap. So now it's apparently been shipped out today but I still don't know with what service etc.

Yes I am from Ontario and I plan on trying to get the dolls in person on the 17th. Going to have line up early I guess


----------



## heart goes boOm

glenpreece said:


> Finally heard back from the seller after having to go thru the Paypal dispute thing and SURPRISE she finally responded. She said she was sick and her computer had crashed (uh huh then why have you been on facebook over the past few days???) and how dare I cause problems and she has waited over a "hole" month for items from ebay before..
> 
> So I replied that I understand things happen and we all lead busy lives but I just wanted confirmation Mulan had been shipped, with what service and tracking number. I wasnot expecting to have recived her yet. Although since I paid over $30 for shipping and it's not even crossing a border I should've had it by now if she had sent it out on Friday as she had said she would.
> Every other transaction I have ever had has provided with this info asap. So now it's apparently been shipped out today but I still don't know with what service etc.
> 
> Yes I am from Ontario and I plan on trying to get the dolls in person on the 17th. Going to have line up early I guess



i hope you get it!  ugh, that's a horrid seller!  $30 for shipping??  and suuuure, sick AND computer crashed lol.


----------



## piraterunner

glenpreece said:


> Finally heard back from the seller after having to go thru the Paypal dispute thing and SURPRISE she finally responded. She said she was sick and her computer had crashed (uh huh then why have you been on facebook over the past few days???) and how dare I cause problems and she has waited over a "hole" month for items from ebay before..
> 
> So I replied that I understand things happen and we all lead busy lives but I just wanted confirmation Mulan had been shipped, with what service and tracking number. I wasnot expecting to have recived her yet. Although since I paid over $30 for shipping and it's not even crossing a border I should've had it by now if she had sent it out on Friday as she had said she would.
> Every other transaction I have ever had has provided with this info asap. So now it's apparently been shipped out today but I still don't know with what service etc.
> 
> Yes I am from Ontario and I plan on trying to get the dolls in person on the 17th. Going to have line up early I guess



Yay!!!! I am glad you heard back from them. Mulan is stunning, she is my favorite princess released thus far. Good luck getting the remaining 5, what Disney Store are you going to? we are debating between Square One and Eaton Center


----------



## KittyKatta

heart goes boOm said:


> i dunno i anyone ever answered this question... but why is rapunzel holding a mirror?  it would've been cooled if she was carrying a lantern purse.


A green sequined Pascal bag wouldve been perfect.

BTW, while we're questioning these dolls I thought I'd throw in this question that I've been wondering for years. Why can't Disney get the Princess dolls to look like the actual characters? (Yet somehow the male figures like Aladdin, Eric, Beast or Sheng are spot on)

It just seems odd to me because I've seen some higher priced 3D maquettes and they're undeniably Ariel or Cinderella. But so many times Ive picked up a princess dolls/figurines/plush etc and felt that if it weren't for their unique color palettes then I wouldn't recognize who this is supposed to be. I hope I dont offend anyone by saying this, but even with this designer collection then (other than snow white) I wouldnt recognize ANY of them to be their intended character if I was only presented with a black and white photo of their face. Its as if they slightly modified a generic barbie template, threw on the right color hair and dress then dubbed it "Princess ________". 

And thats why I'm so conflicted on Rapunzel because she looks more like Amanda Seyfried than the Rapunzel from the movie. And everything from the mirror to the dress style to the smug pose seem out of character for her. I'll still gladly buy her if given the opportunity, but just like the dolls I've got on my mantle now, I'll probably keep the box cover on because the drawing is far more elegant than the doll itself. (BTW, Yes I know how silly that is)


----------



## Shivatopia

KittyKatta said:


> A green sequined Pascal bag wouldve been perfect.
> 
> BTW, while we're questioning these dolls I thought I'd throw in this question that I've been wondering for years. Why can't Disney get the Princess dolls to look like the actual characters? (Yet somehow the male figures like Aladdin, Eric, Beast or Sheng are spot on)
> 
> It just seems odd to me because I've seen some higher priced 3D maquettes and they're undeniably Ariel or Cinderella. But so many times Ive picked up a princess dolls/figurines/plush etc and felt that if it weren't for their unique color palettes then I wouldn't recognize who this is supposed to be. I hope I dont offend anyone by saying this, but even with this designer collection then (other than snow white) I wouldnt recognize ANY of them to be their intended character if I was only presented with a black and white photo of their face. Its as if they slightly modified a generic barbie template, threw on the right color hair and dress then dubbed it "Princess ________".
> 
> And thats why I'm so conflicted on Rapunzel because she looks more like Amanda Seyfried than the Rapunzel from the movie. And everything from the mirror to the dress style to the smug pose seem out of character for her. I'll still gladly buy her if given the opportunity, but just like the dolls I've got on my mantle now, I'll probably keep the box cover on because the drawing is far more elegant than the doll itself. (BTW, Yes I know how silly that is)



Well, the Disney Princes were not always that great.  I remember getting the Aladdin doll from 1992, and though it looks enough like Aladdin, the more recent versions are much better.  I do agree that many of the male play dolls are pretty good likenesses now, except Prince Philip and Prince Charming (Cinderella's).  The faces of these two look nothing like the animated film designs.  Also, the recent Prince Eric play doll looks like a 12 year old version of him (too young)...  I think that one of the best male Disney dolls is the Tarzan doll from 1999.

As for our Designer Princesses, I agree that Snow White is very good in capturing her likeness.  A few others like Cinderella, Ariel, Jasmine, and Mulan look enough like themselves, too.  There are definitely much better Pocahontas & Tiana dolls out there in terms of likenesses.  Aurora looks super-generic (very unfortunate), and I completely agree that they gave Rapunzel very uncharacteristic looks and accessories!  That said, I agree that a lot more could have been done for this doll collection.  I wish they had developed some super-good likenesses, even if that bumped up the retail price by $100 each.  I would have bought them.


----------



## BigGreen73

heart goes boOm said:


> i dunno i anyone ever answered this question... but why is rapunzel holding a mirror?  it would've been cooled if she was carrying a lantern purse.



She's most likely carrying a mirror because a mirror is more "princess like" than her accessory of choice in the movie...the dreaded FRYING PAN!


----------



## heart goes boOm

BigGreen73 said:


> She's most likely carrying a mirror because a mirror is more "princess like" than her accessory of choice in the movie...the dreaded FRYING PAN!



but there's no hand mirror in the movie, lol.  oh well, i still think a lantern purse would've been better.  i wish ariel was holding on to something too!


----------



## KittyKatta

heart goes boOm said:


> but there's no hand mirror in the movie, lol.  oh well, i still think a lantern purse would've been better.  i wish ariel was holding on to something too!


And Mulan is also carrying nothing. Theming them to have little sequined sidekick purses wouldnt be bad because Ariel would have a Flounder bag, Rapunzel would have a Pascal and Mulan would have a Mushu dragon clutch. 

But I guess thats the least of my complaints with Mulan because while the drawing has her in an elegant bun complete with chopsticks in the hair, the actual figure has a bride of frankenstein beehive with two kabab skewers sticking out of it and her full length evening gloves are fingerless mittens. As I said earlier, I keep the box cover over the doll because unfortunately the cute fashion sketches of the characters are much better looking than the actual dolls.


----------



## berrybread

KittyKatta said:


> And Mulan is also carrying nothing. Theming them to have little sequined sidekick purses wouldnt be bad because Ariel would have a Flounder bag, Rapunzel would have a Pascal and Mulan would have a Mushu dragon clutch.
> 
> But I guess thats the least of my complaints with Mulan because while the drawing has her in an elegant bun complete with chopsticks in the hair, the actual figure has a bride of frankenstein beehive with two kabab skewers sticking out of it and her full length evening gloves are fingerless mittens. As I said earlier, I keep the box cover over the doll because unfortunately the cute fashion sketches of the characters are much better looking than the actual dolls.



I'm sorry if you take this the wrong way, but if you like the pictures more, so much as to cover the actual doll with it when on display, why didn't you just buy the notecards, or even just print out the pictures? You don't seem to pleased with the actual dolls themselves, and $60 is a lot to pay for something you don't like.


----------



## PatMcDuck

FYI there are new regular dolls in TDS now, they just came into the stores in the last month or so.  There is a new Eric, wearing casual clothes, not the while wedding suit.  The princesses are all redone too.  The stores have both the new ones and the old ones mixed together, so you might have to poke around to see them.  The packaging is slightly different.  

These are not the collectible dolls of course, they are the toy dolls, but they are pretty nice (for kids).  I am unsure why for Ariel they also made an Ursula doll, but not any of the other "Villians".


----------



## piraterunner

I was super excited to find the Snow White compacts at our Disney Store today, now only if they could get the clutch in! I preordered the Lion King and I got some coupons one is for 10%, 20% or 30% of entire purchase between 10/17/11-10/31/11 do you think they can be used on the designer dolls?


----------



## KateB

piraterunner said:


> I was super excited to find the Snow White compacts at our Disney Store today, now only if they could get the clutch in! I preordered the Lion King and I got some coupons one is for 10%, 20% or 30% of entire purchase between 10/17/11-10/31/11 do you think they can be used on the designer dolls?



Probably not. Disney likes to exclude their limited editions from discounts. I have the Disney Visa and they don't allow you to get the 10% off a $50 purchase.


----------



## glenpreece

piraterunner said:


> I was super excited to find the Snow White compacts at our Disney Store today, now only if they could get the clutch in! I preordered the Lion King and I got some coupons one is for 10%, 20% or 30% of entire purchase between 10/17/11-10/31/11 do you think they can be used on the designer dolls?


which store did u find them at???


----------



## piraterunner

glenpreece said:


> which store did u find them at???



Square One, there is one left.


----------



## piraterunner

The compact is so pretty!!! Even the inside of the box is pretty!!!!! i got one for my princess too, she is loving it!


----------



## glenpreece

piraterunner said:


> The compact is so pretty!!! Even the inside of the box is pretty!!!!! i got one for my princess too, she is loving it!


nice Square one is nearly impossible to get to for me since i can't drive. i wonder when the yorkdale one is going to reopen.


----------



## glenpreece

As for my Mulan the seller says they've been checking the "tracking number" and there haven't been any updates and they can't imagine that it would still be in Essex. 

Here's an idea give me the tracking number!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piraterunner

glenpreece said:


> As for my Mulan the seller says they've been checking the "tracking number" and there haven't been any updates and they can't imagine that it would still be in Essex.
> 
> Here's an idea give me the tracking number!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yorkdale has been closed for years.... are they planning to reopen it??? Essex, is it coming from across the pond? I got notification that Bell an Snow White have arrived at my US shipping addy. So here is the thing do I drive an hour to the states to pick them up on my day off tomorrow, or do I leave them in a scary warehouse until next week? I am flying out of Buffalo to go to Boston and can pick them up then, I just worry about them being ther, ya I am crazy.


----------



## berrybread

piraterunner said:


> I was super excited to find the Snow White compacts at our Disney Store today, now only if they could get the clutch in! I preordered the Lion King and I got some coupons one is for 10%, 20% or 30% of entire purchase between 10/17/11-10/31/11 do you think they can be used on the designer dolls?



Thanks so much for letting us know! I will definitely call my disney store tomorrow and see if they have them!


----------



## glenpreece

Nope it's Essex down by Windsor. 
Yeah i know Yorkdale closed back in 08 I was told recently that they were trying to open a new one there since it's such a high volume mall. I used to hate the manager there he would be like a carnival barker yelling out what's on sale. He got moved to Eaton Centre after it closed. Thankfully I was gone before all that happened. 

As for me I would totally drive down and get my dolls.


----------



## disney newb

Note Cards are back up!


----------



## GraceMonica

disney newb said:


> Note Cards are back up!



Says sold out? Perhaps they're getting more in stock and are getting it ready? 

(Off topic, but it's still Disney!) Disney really confuses me. I bought a bunch of ornaments on Monday and they have YET TO SHIP THEM TO ME. I have never had to wait this long for a confirmed shipment. (I bought ten ornaments, so I think that's why they're taking so long...but seriously its been four days, I'm getting anxious!)


----------



## jessrose18

i tried to use my disney visa discount on designer doll's and they told me no discounts apply toward those dolls  hope that helps......


----------



## berrybread

Called my disney store about the snow white mirror, the lady said she had never even heard of it. Then told me to check online. Lol.


----------



## GraceMonica

berrybread said:


> Called my disney store about the snow white mirror, the lady said she had never even heard of it. Then told me to check online. Lol.



Ohhh awkward! My Disney store didn't have any either. Just my luck.


----------



## Aurorabrir

Okay, I just have to vent for a moment to people who will understand. I purchased Mulan on Ebay and asked the seller to send it to my new address (I moved two months ago). I also updated my Paypal account to the new address. Somehow, even after she said "okay" to the new address, she shipped it to my OLD ADDRESS, and it was attempted delivery today!!! Here's the awful part....the new residents at that home HATE US and would have taken the package if they'd been home. 

I called USPS and questioned why if they forward mail they don't also forward packages, and emailed the ebay seller in frustration. The good news? The supervisor at the Post Office found my package getting on a truck for redelivery and put it in his office for me to pick up tomorrow. Can't believe they'd give it to someone who isn't me, can't believe the seller ignored my request to send it to my new address and my paypal address, and can't believe my dumb luck and getting it before it was lost forever! ARGH!!!!


----------



## Shivatopia

Aurorabrir said:


> Okay, I just have to vent for a moment to people who will understand. I purchased Mulan on Ebay and asked the seller to send it to my new address (I moved two months ago). I also updated my Paypal account to the new address. Somehow, even after she said "okay" to the new address, she shipped it to my OLD ADDRESS, and it was attempted delivery today!!! Here's the awful part....the new residents at that home HATE US and would have taken the package if they'd been home.
> 
> I called USPS and questioned why if they forward mail they don't also forward packages, and emailed the ebay seller in frustration. The good news? The supervisor at the Post Office found my package getting on a truck for redelivery and put it in his office for me to pick up tomorrow. Can't believe they'd give it to someone who isn't me, can't believe the seller ignored my request to send it to my new address and my paypal address, and can't believe my dumb luck and getting it before it was lost forever! ARGH!!!!



I'm glad you will be able to get your Mulan, but I  am sorry to hear about the whole drama of shipping.  I guess when it comes down to it, we are all pretty much aware that the majority of the sellers of these dolls on eBay don't really give a hoot and only bought them to sell on eBay for profit.  Clearly, some of them are also slip-shot sellers.  I recommend that you give this seller negative feedback on eBay so that anyone considering buying from them will be warned that they are not very detail-oriented.


----------



## glenpreece

Aurorabrir said:


> Okay, I just have to vent for a moment to people who will understand. I purchased Mulan on Ebay and asked the seller to send it to my new address (I moved two months ago). I also updated my Paypal account to the new address. Somehow, even after she said "okay" to the new address, she shipped it to my OLD ADDRESS, and it was attempted delivery today!!! Here's the awful part....the new residents at that home HATE US and would have taken the package if they'd been home.
> 
> I called USPS and questioned why if they forward mail they don't also forward packages, and emailed the ebay seller in frustration. The good news? The supervisor at the Post Office found my package getting on a truck for redelivery and put it in his office for me to pick up tomorrow. Can't believe they'd give it to someone who isn't me, can't believe the seller ignored my request to send it to my new address and my paypal address, and can't believe my dumb luck and getting it before it was lost forever! ARGH!!!!


I totally feel your pain, my ebay seller has been utterly useless with any shipping info. They never told me when or how it was shipped. And still after multiple requests no tracking number. I had to open a dispute on paypal to finally get some communication from her. I know Canada Post is slow but if it was shipped out last friday (though I doubt it) and I paid $30+ for shipping I think I should have my Mulan by now.


----------



## berrybread

glenpreece said:


> I totally feel your pain, my ebay seller has been utterly useless with any shipping info. They never told me when or how it was shipped. And still after multiple requests no tracking number. I had to open a dispute on paypal to finally get some communication from her. I know Canada Post is slow but if it was shipped out last friday (though I doubt it) and I paid $30+ for shipping I think I should have my Mulan by now.



That totally deserves negative feedback. You should mention all that when giving feedback too. What kind of eBay seller does that? Wow. Everyone I've ever bought from is always so on top of things.


----------



## *sarah*

piraterunner said:


> The compact is so pretty!!! Even the inside of the box is pretty!!!!! i got one for my princess too, she is loving it!



 That compact is SO pretty!!





GraceMonica said:


> Says sold out? Perhaps they're getting more in stock and are getting it ready?
> 
> (Off topic, but it's still Disney!) Disney really confuses me. I bought a bunch of ornaments on Monday and they have YET TO SHIP THEM TO ME. I have never had to wait this long for a confirmed shipment. (I bought ten ornaments, so I think that's why they're taking so long...but seriously its been four days, I'm getting anxious!)



The last order we made from the Disney Store took a long time to ship too, so I finally called and the lady just said something about it taking how ever amount of time, blah blah blah and I was nice about it but still questioned it saying how I understood that, but every order we make is always quicker than that. Then I got the email the next day saying it was sent and got it maybe 2 days later, it was weird.





Aurorabrir said:


> Okay, I just have to vent for a moment to people who will understand. I purchased Mulan on Ebay and asked the seller to send it to my new address (I moved two months ago). I also updated my Paypal account to the new address. Somehow, even after she said "okay" to the new address, she shipped it to my OLD ADDRESS, and it was attempted delivery today!!! Here's the awful part....the new residents at that home HATE US and would have taken the package if they'd been home.
> 
> I called USPS and questioned why if they forward mail they don't also forward packages, and emailed the ebay seller in frustration. The good news? The supervisor at the Post Office found my package getting on a truck for redelivery and put it in his office for me to pick up tomorrow. Can't believe they'd give it to someone who isn't me, can't believe the seller ignored my request to send it to my new address and my paypal address, and can't believe my dumb luck and getting it before it was lost forever! ARGH!!!!




Wow! Glad that worked out where you will get your package!!


----------



## Aurorabrir

Hi everyone,
 Thanks for commiserating with me. I got my Mulan today! We went to the post office and picked her up, the supervisor was holding it for me. I didn't tell him what was in it until after I got it. I pointed to my daughter and said, "thanks for finding this, it's a doll for this little girl". Her smile was his reward!  So, now we have Snow White and Mulan and I think we'll be happy even if we can't get more on D-Day! Any idea how the online sales will work??  I heard something about a different doll each hour?


----------



## glenpreece

berrybread said:


> That totally deserves negative feedback. You should mention all that when giving feedback too. What kind of eBay seller does that? Wow. Everyone I've ever bought from is always so on top of things.


I really wanna leave negative feedback when/if i ever get Mulan


----------



## GraceMonica

*sarah* said:


> The last order we made from the Disney Store took a long time to ship too, so I finally called and the lady just said something about it taking how ever amount of time, blah blah blah and I was nice about it but still questioned it saying how I understood that, but every order we make is always quicker than that. Then I got the email the next day saying it was sent and got it maybe 2 days later, it was weird.



So, I purchased it on Monday, and they didn't ship it out until Friday. I'm glad it's on its way, but really? Took them THAT long to process it? I'm a little disappointed with them, actually. They've always been so good and it just seems like they keep dropping the ball.  I should get it Tuesday.

Maybe because of these freaking dolls their whole system is out of whack.


----------



## piraterunner

glenpreece said:


> Nope it's Essex down by Windsor.
> Yeah i know Yorkdale closed back in 08 I was told recently that they were trying to open a new one there since it's such a high volume mall. I used to hate the manager there he would be like a carnival barker yelling out what's on sale. He got moved to Eaton Centre after it closed. Thankfully I was gone before all that happened.
> 
> As for me I would totally drive down and get my dolls.



Okay is his name Ian?!?!?! bacause I was at Vaughn Mills today and this guy Ian was yelling that the figures were on sale for $10!!!!!!! He was screaming at everyone.  I see the huge signs everywhere.... I just didn't get. BTW I went there to pick up Cinderella.I bought her off Craigslist from a stranger, it felt like a drug deal going down. I opted to wait to go to Niagara to pick up my Belle and Snow White, it is a test in patience a virtue I am trying to acquire. Did you get the tracking # for Mulan yet?


----------



## piraterunner

Question about displaying these lovely ladies.... right now  I only have two in my hot little hands but they are pretty big and take up a lot of room. what do you do with the slip covers? Do you display them too? I just have them on Ikea floating shelves in my daughters room. Any other recommendations on how to display them?


----------



## glenpreece

piraterunner said:


> Okay is his name Ian?!?!?! bacause I was at Vaughn Mills today and this guy Ian was yelling that the figures were on sale for $10!!!!!!! He was screaming at everyone.  I see the huge signs everywhere.... I just didn't get. BTW I went there to pick up Cinderella.I bought her off Craigslist from a stranger, it felt like a drug deal going down. I opted to wait to go to Niagara to pick up my Belle and Snow White, it is a test in patience a virtue I am trying to acquire. Did you get the tracking # for Mulan yet?


I honestly don't remember what his name was I never had the "pleasure" of working with him. I still haven't got a tracking number or any more info on my Mulan. I am glad you have patience cause I don't LOL. As for displaying my dolls I am keeping the cover on Ariel for now until I get a new bookcase.


----------



## Feisty Fairy

I am anxious to see what happens Monday the 17th and Tuesday the 18th.  I got my Mulan Friday and I have Snow White.  I am hoping to get two more out of the five  

I plan on displaying mine with out the covers most likely.  Most likely keep them in a box.  I plan on getting one of the floating shelves from target and placing my dolls on it.  I have not decided if I am going to get a small one for Snow White and have her above the others on on the same self as the others but I am hanging a picture of Walt that I have above Snow White and those will be centered above my drawing table.  and the rest surrounding Snow on the same self or below her.  This is my plans so far but it might change.

I know that Disney likes to limit discounts on limited edition but will a discount work on the other designer merch. since it is not limited.


----------



## Feisty Fairy

My Girls!


----------



## glenpreece

The seller of the Mulan I bought on ebay claims that the doll still hasn't left essex cause the tracking number shows it's still there after a week. Really? Somehow I doubt that. And yet she still won't give me the tracking number.


----------



## Queenie122

glenpreece said:


> The seller of the Mulan I bought on ebay claims that the doll still hasn't left essex cause the tracking number shows it's still there after a week. Really? Somehow I doubt that. And yet she still won't give me the tracking number.



Definitely keep fighting! Everything about it seems suspicious. 

I sold the Mulan doll I bought for my daughter (after seeing how crazy things were I felt bad for having two) and I had it in the mail the next day with the tracking number added to ebay as soon as I had it. And my buyer paid $15 for shipping and the shipping ended up being $21 and they had the doll in 3 days from NY to CA. There is NO reason you should not have the tracking number if things were on the up and up. 

Maybe they ended up with a "higher" bidder and is now trying to pull a scam and say it got lost or something. I hope that isn't the case. But something just doesn't sound right here.


----------



## glenpreece

Queenie122 said:


> Definitely keep fighting! Everything about it seems suspicious.
> 
> I sold the Mulan doll I bought for my daughter (after seeing how crazy things were I felt bad for having two) and I had it in the mail the next day with the tracking number added to ebay as soon as I had it. And my buyer paid $15 for shipping and the shipping ended up being $21 and they had the doll in 3 days from NY to CA. There is NO reason you should not have the tracking number if things were on the up and up.
> 
> Maybe they ended up with a "higher" bidder and is now trying to pull a scam and say it got lost or something. I hope that isn't the case. But something just doesn't sound right here.


I know Canada Post is slow but this is just complete (you know what). I am so sick of this it takes days for any sort of response from her and this is the 4th request for the tracking info. If she has tried to pull a fast one, whatever. I will get my money back, so go ahead and get charged with fraud but I want to be able to try for another Mulan and get the charge off my credit card.


----------



## Queenie122

glenpreece said:


> I know Canada Post is slow but this is just complete (you know what). I am so sick of this it takes days for any sort of response from her and this is the 4th request for the tracking info. If she has tried to pull a fast one, whatever. I will get my money back, so go ahead and get charged with fraud but I want to be able to try for another Mulan and get the charge off my credit card.



I totally understand! I'd want my doll as quickly as I could get it! Plus, I'm always nervous buying stuff on ebay until it actually shows up I worry about being ripped off.

I hope it works out for you and soon!


----------



## glenpreece

Queenie122 said:


> I totally understand! I'd want my doll as quickly as I could get it! Plus, I'm always nervous buying stuff on ebay until it actually shows up I worry about being ripped off.
> 
> I hope it works out for you and soon!


In the 10 or so yrs I've been using ebay this is the first and only problem I've ever had. I guess it was bound to happen.Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Queenie122

glenpreece said:


> In the 10 or so yrs I've been using ebay this is the first and only problem I've ever had. I guess it was bound to happen.Thanks for letting me vent.



I've had a few problems but most of them were long ago before they added so many consumer protections. Back then, you had to file a report with the post office. And of course, that never went anywhere. 

No problem, we can also use some venting every once in a while.


----------



## glenpreece

Queenie122 said:


> I've had a few problems but most of them were long ago before they added so many consumer protections. Back then, you had to file a report with the post office. And of course, that never went anywhere.
> 
> No problem, we can also use some venting every once in a while.


This is the msg I got today

"I have talked to canada post and they are looking into it. They believe just as I do you should have received it already and I should know something in the next 24 hours.
About what is going on and where it is. Also the tracking number is still showing it is in essex and the people at canada post believes there must have been a missed
scan some where and that is why there has been no updates."

and still she has not given me the tracking number!!!! should I go ahead and file the claim now or give her the 24 hrs????


----------



## GraceMonica

glenpreece said:


> This is the msg I got today
> 
> "I have talked to canada post and they are looking into it. They believe just as I do you should have received it already and I should know something in the next 24 hours.
> About what is going on and where it is. Also the tracking number is still showing it is in essex and the people at canada post believes there must have been a missed
> scan some where and that is why there has been no updates."
> 
> and still she has not given me the tracking number!!!! should I go ahead and file the claim now or give her the 24 hrs????



Give her the 24 hours from the time she sent the message. Then file a claim. That's a little ridiculous. Hopefully you'll hear some good news!


----------



## glenpreece

"Giving you the tracking number isn't going to change things.
But here it is:"

That's not the point!!!!! Ugh I WANT TO SLAP HER!!!!!!


----------



## berrybread

glenpreece said:


> "Giving you the tracking number isn't going to change things.
> But here it is:"
> 
> That's not the point!!!!! Ugh I WANT TO SLAP HER!!!!!!



The point of the freaking tracking number is so that the customer can track it themselves. She's being such a brat about it, honestly what is so hard about giving it to you?


----------



## glenpreece

berrybread said:


> The point of the freaking tracking number is so that the customer can track it themselves. She's being such a brat about it, honestly what is so hard about giving it to you?


I KNOW!!!!! what a pain in the @$$ she has been this entire time.


----------



## *sarah*

Wonder why she was so weird about giving you the tracking number? I would not do business with her ever again.


----------



## GraceMonica

glenpreece said:


> I KNOW!!!!! what a pain in the @$$ she has been this entire time.



Just give her a HORRIBLE review. She disgusts me and it saddens me that people actually think that's how you're suppose to do business! She just needs to go crawl in a hole and stay there, forever.


----------



## Diva CS

Don't know if all of you know but the Disney Animator's Collection Dolls are now online! I had seen some people on here talking about them. I bought all 10 and yes, there is a discount on them since they not limited! But they may sell out. Enjoy the "no fighting" for it!!!


----------



## ChezaBelle

Hello all! It's great to be a part of the forums. I have been a Disney enthusiast for my entire life, having collected many of the VHS tapes when I was a little girl.  I was recently in the nearest Disney Store to home and reserved the Limited Edition Lightning McQueen for my little nephew who ADORES cars...   The whole family is going in on it for him! Well, while I was in there, I noticed all the wonderful things Disney Stores carried, purchased a shirt, a few birthday gifts for the family... and decided to look up the store online...

I found the Designer Princess Collection and I have fallen in love!  The sad part...? That was only a week ago! I don't think I will be able to get any of the first set that got released... They're SO expensive on eBay! I have never collected anything in my life, aside from the VHS tapes.

Any tips for a new collector who has never done this before? I called my Disney Store and they will have the new 5 on October 17th. I'm not sure if I can make it down there that day (It's a long drive). I'm nervous about ordering online, after hearing rumors about lost packages and damages.  Thank you!


----------



## glenpreece

I sent the seller a msg through paypal to let her know i had filed a dispute for the charge on my credit card. i am sure she's gonna be mad but too bad canada post has no idea where it is or when i might get it. she should have sent it express post or fed ex like i had asked.


----------



## piraterunner

glenpreece said:


> I sent the seller a msg through paypal to let her know i had filed a dispute for the charge on my credit card. i am sure she's gonna be mad but too bad canada post has no idea where it is or when i might get it. she should have sent it express post or fed ex like i had asked.



for that much in shipping damn straight she should have sent it express. after all this trouble I really hope you get Mulan


----------



## BigGreen73

ChezaBelle said:


> Hello all! It's great to be a part of the forums. I have been a Disney enthusiast for my entire life, having collected many of the VHS tapes when I was a little girl.  I was recently in the nearest Disney Store to home and reserved the Limited Edition Lightning McQueen for my little nephew who ADORES cars...   The whole family is going in on it for him! Well, while I was in there, I noticed all the wonderful things Disney Stores carried, purchased a shirt, a few birthday gifts for the family... and decided to look up the store online...
> 
> I found the Designer Princess Collection and I have fallen in love!  The sad part...? That was only a week ago! I don't think I will be able to get any of the first set that got released... They're SO expensive on eBay! I have never collected anything in my life, aside from the VHS tapes.
> 
> Any tips for a new collector who has never done this before? I called my Disney Store and they will have the new 5 on October 17th. I'm not sure if I can make it down there that day (It's a long drive). I'm nervous about ordering online, after hearing rumors about lost packages and damages.  Thank you!



1st of all welcome to the Dis. 2nd the Dolls have stirred more of a craze that I this the Disney Store thought they would. With the collector competing with the "ebayers" it's been crazy. I was able to purchase 4 of the 1st 5 missing only Snow White due to the online issues that occurred the Monday morning she was released. She was oversold by a ton. I was one of the many that thought they purrchased her only to find out that I didn't get her.

There was huge feedback regarding this situation causing DS to change the release of the last 5. All in store on 10/17 and then online 10/18. It is going to be interesting to say the least. Either way, it's going to take some luck getting the ones you want. Either getting to DS EARLY or being ready online. I am hoping that the online release was delayed so that DS can work on their website to handle the traffic and number of folks online to avoid the issue that happened w/ Snow White.

I have not read a ton about damages or missing packages myself from DS orders, but it has happened. Anyway you look at it, if you want the dolls, you take the chances and hope for the best. Good luck..


----------



## ChezaBelle

Thanks! I know eBay has went crazy with prices, just in the last week I've been keeping an eye on them. I will most likely attempt an online order and hope for the best! Because with work and college practicum starting the same day as the doll's in store release... No way I can make it 2 hours away to the Disney Store. ^_^

Oh, and I happened upon something very interesting on eBay. Did any of you guys happen to notice the Aurora doll up for auction? Iwonder if that was real. The Disney Store supposedly sent this seller an Aurora doll instead of Mulan which was what she had ordered. That was pretty interesting. She posted pictures of the coa and she is one of 4000.


----------



## glenpreece

piraterunner said:


> for that much in shipping damn straight she should have sent it express. after all this trouble I really hope you get Mulan


As more time passes I have a feeling that I will never see my Mulan.


----------



## glenpreece

And as expected she's not happy that i have filed a dispute with my cc co. she says that it's not missing that it just hasn't been scanned. uh wth does that mean?? yes it's missing it was supposed to be here last Friday and still hasn't shown apparently it has never left the post office and since it's not there IT"S MISSING!!!!


----------



## ChezaBelle

You done the right thing by filing a complaint. If it didn't show up, and there is no way to find out where it is... it's lost. I dislike uncooperative sellers. Did you also file a complaint with eBay? I'd be sure and do that too. I really hope you get your doll in the end


----------



## glenpreece

I started on ebay but they make you go thru paypal if you paid with them. it's all the same i guess. Good Luck trying to get some of the other princesses. I haven't decided yet how many of the remaining 5 girls.


----------



## piraterunner

glenpreece said:


> I started on ebay but they make you go thru paypal if you paid with them. it's all the same i guess. Good Luck trying to get some of the other princesses. I haven't decided yet how many of the remaining 5 girls.



I hope she turns up! I am sending some of my pixie dust your way... I just got an email from Disney saying that I made it to the second round for their momspanel. Can't believe it 20,000 applicants. I have to submit a 60 second video and answer another round of questions. I am so nervous!


----------



## ChezaBelle

Good luck for the momspanel!


----------



## shawnh199

For anyone interested in purchasing off of ebay, I just saw a Buy It Now Snow White doll for under $140 with economy shipping. It was at the bottom of the BIN list - more than 20 something days out. It's a little cheaper than the one I bought today. I was watching this one as it didn't sell at a higher price either late last night or earlier today. I've been looking at so many I cannot remember, but I remember the print in the ebay ad to know it was one that didn't sell earlier. $140 with or without shipping is about what I saw many going for today in the auctions.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## *sarah*

piraterunner said:


> I hope she turns up! I am sending some of my pixie dust your way... I just got an email from Disney saying that I made it to the second round for their momspanel. Can't believe it 20,000 applicants. I have to submit a 60 second video and answer another round of questions. I am so nervous!



Wow thats awesome, GOOD LUCK!!! When I was planning mine and dh's first trip to Disney a few years ago, the Mom's Panel was a lifesaver to me. So much info for a Disney vacation planning newbie. This last trip was when I found the DisBoards, so I used this site more for that trip.


----------



## glenpreece

Thanks  Good Luck I am so jealous. I was watching the planning dvd last night and I said I could do a better job than these people and all my friends said I should LOL


----------



## PatMcDuck

FYI, more dolls may show up on Ebay in the next few weeks.

We have guests who want to return them, because they wanted the entire set or none at all.  They are not returnable.  These guests may sell them at a reasonable price on Ebay, because they are not really Ebayers normally.

Good luck all for next week.


----------



## KittyKatta

PatMcDuck said:


> We have guests who want to return them, because they wanted the entire set or none at all.


I dont want to return the one I have, but I will admit that I kinda feel that way now. With all this time between doll releases (and with the iPhone 4S requiring me to sit in a 4hr line on the 14th) then I'm really dreading the hassle of waiting in line on the 17th or staying up all night on the 18th only to be disappointed.


----------



## berrybread

I visited my Disney Store today and they took down all the display designer princess dolls. They also moved the mugs, journals, etc to a less visible part of the store. They had a rapunzel journal and a couple ariel journals left though. It's kind of sad the way it seems they are trying to make the hype die down. They treated it as such a big deal before. Oh well, hopefully it gives us a better chance of getting our desired dolls.


----------



## pebbles239

PatMcDuck said:


> FYI, more dolls may show up on Ebay in the next few weeks.
> 
> We have guests who want to return them, because they wanted the entire set or none at all.  They are not returnable.  These guests may sell them at a reasonable price on Ebay, because they are not really Ebayers normally.
> 
> Good luck all for next week.


 I WAS JUST LOOKING ON EBAY AND SOME OF THE PEOPLE ARE PRE SELLING THE NEXT DOLLS ALREADY, HOW IN THE WORLD ARE THEY SO SURE THEY CAN GET THEM.. EMPLOYEES OR FAMILYS OF GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR????????????????? I HAVE WORKED MY REAR END OF GETTING THE ONES I HAVE AND TO SEE THIS I AM SOOOOOO ANGRY


----------



## ChezaBelle

PatMcDuck said:


> FYI, more dolls may show up on Ebay in the next few weeks.
> 
> We have guests who want to return them, because they wanted the entire set or none at all.  They are not returnable.  These guests may sell them at a reasonable price on Ebay, because they are not really Ebayers normally.
> 
> Good luck all for next week.



Well, I would be VERY interested. Definitely send the information my way. There are 3 princesses in particular that are my favorites Regretfully I got in this game a little too late to get my three favorites from the series. So, keep us posted!


----------



## LostBoy89

D-Days one week away! Is everyone ready!?


----------



## BigGreen73

Well, I broke down and went over to the dark side. Yup, I purchased a Snow White on e-bay Saturday.  Hopefully, with the express FedEx shipping it'll be here by Friday for my Wife's B-day.

Also, I have decided that I am not even going to bother going to a Dis Store on Monday 10/17 and I will just be trying my luck online. Dis Store should be announcing the released time for 10/18 sometime this week.

I was thinking of doing both the Store and Online but changed my mind. Called the Disnet Store that I like to go to as that one was the one I was going to go to on 10/17. It's 90 mins away. Had a nice conversation with the Mgr at that store. She was very sweet.  Plain and simple, here was the deal for that store.

1. She had no idea how many of each they were getting. Based on prior #'s they it be anywhere from 1 - 12. But she said at most 10 and that's pushing it. They only got 4 Mulans and maybe 6 Snow White.

2. The mall security will only start letting people line up at one mall entrance at 6am. If you are there and try to line up before 6am, you will be asked to leave. If you do not leave, the police will be called.

3. They will be handing out cards at that one mall entrance prior to the doors opening at 8am. They will be handing out cards for how many dolls they have. That's it.

4. She reinforced what has been discussed many times here on the Dis, the communication between online and stores is non exsistant. Period.

The MGR was very nice and up front. She said the demand is there and wished me luck, but they have no idea how many they would get and the possibility to get the dolls was slim.


----------



## DizneyDogs

The stores already have the dolls in stock they have had them for a while according to the store manager I talked to when I was on vacation last week in TX. So they know exactly how many they have of each doll.  With approx 150 stores selling them, each store as we have seen before doesn't get that many so with a LE4000 on 3 of the dolls there will even be less of that doll and probably similar qtys of what they got of Snow White since that one was also LE 6,000 which 2 of the dolls are.


----------



## BigGreen73

DizneyDogs said:


> The stores already have the dolls in stock they have had them for a while according to the store manager I talked to when I was on vacation last week in TX. So they know exactly how many they have of each doll.  With approx 150 stores selling them, each store as we have seen before doesn't get that many so with a LE4000 on 3 of the dolls there will even be less of that doll and probably similar qtys of what they got of Snow White since that one was also LE 6,000 which 2 of the dolls are.



I wish those trying to pick up a doll at a store the best of luck. It is going to be crazy.  The MGR I spoke to stated that they don't know how many that they will have, and even when they do, they are not allowed to tell anyone how many they have. So maybe they did have their stock, just can't say how many them have of each.


----------



## glenpreece

LostBoy89 said:


> D-Days one week away! Is everyone ready!?


I am it's my last day off until next Mon I am going to be dead by then


----------



## BigGreen73

shawnh199 said:


> For anyone interested in purchasing off of ebay, I just saw a Buy It Now Snow White doll for under $140 with economy shipping. It was at the bottom of the BIN list - more than 20 something days out. It's a little cheaper than the one I bought today. I was watching this one as it didn't sell at a higher price either late last night or earlier today. I've been looking at so many I cannot remember, but I remember the print in the ebay ad to know it was one that didn't sell earlier. $140 with or without shipping is about what I saw many going for today in the auctions.
> 
> Hope this helps someone.



Yeah, I think I saw this one. It was $150 BIN + $9ish shipping. It's been on e-bay a few days. I sent the seller a note to confirm the # of the doll as it wasn't in the listing. He never got back to be so I passed. I ended up getting a Snow White Saturday on E-bay for a little more, but this one had express shipping via FedEx. The seller shipped it this morning and sent me a note w/ the tracking # to confirm.

It seems like what I have been thinking may be starting to happen. Folks are losing interest or forgetting about the dolls. Some will start selling theirs off because they won't be able to get the set. Some just aren't going to bother anymore because of teh hassel etc. Let's hope that 10/18 online won't be too bad...


----------



## DizneyDogs

Yeah they aren't allowed to tell how many of the dolls they have in the store room.  However at the store I visited they had the designer bags on the shelf behind the counter.  I asked if I could have one bag since I bought all my dolls online and they didn't come with them.  Anyway the manger said that was their inventory for the upcoming dolls and they had the same # of bags as what they had dolls, no extras.  So while you couldn't determine how many of each doll they had you get a sense overall of how many of the 5 and it wasn't many.  To me it looked like they had about 50 bags.


----------



## berrybread

Are all of you who are planning on going to the disney store on the 17th hoping to get all 5 on the spot? I'm only buying Rapunzel, so I'm just curious. Haha seems a bit crazy to wait for so long just for one of them, but I want to anyway.


----------



## BigGreen73

berrybread said:


> Are all of you who are planning on going to the disney store on the 17th hoping to get all 5 on the spot? I'm only buying Rapunzel, so I'm just curious. Haha seems a bit crazy to wait for so long just for one of them, but I want to anyway.



If I were to go, which I highly doubt I will do at this point, I would definitely be shooting for all 5.


----------



## glenpreece

berrybread said:


> Are all of you who are planning on going to the disney store on the 17th hoping to get all 5 on the spot? I'm only buying Rapunzel, so I'm just curious. Haha seems a bit crazy to wait for so long just for one of them, but I want to anyway.


I haven't decided yet. I really want Pocahontas and I am getting Rapunzel for someone who can't make it to the store. I might buy the other 3 just to keep them out of the hands of ebay sharks and try and trade for the Mulan I never got.


----------



## Feisty Fairy

glenpreece said:


> And as expected she's not happy that i have filed a dispute with my cc co. she says that it's not missing that it just hasn't been scanned. uh wth does that mean?? yes it's missing it was supposed to be here last Friday and still hasn't shown apparently it has never left the post office and since it's not there IT"S MISSING!!!!



Have you gotten your situation straightened out yet.


----------



## Alice28

berrybread said:


> Are all of you who are planning on going to the disney store on the 17th hoping to get all 5 on the spot? I'm only buying Rapunzel, so I'm just curious. Haha seems a bit crazy to wait for so long just for one of them, but I want to anyway.



Yes, I plan on getting all 5. I have the first five and I decided the first day I saw them, I wanted the entire set.

We shall see. 

I haven't talked to my DS management. I'm a little scared, but I'm going to try. I figure, i should know right when I get to the mall if it's going to fly or not. I'm only staying if I think I have a good chance at getting some dolls.


----------



## luckyleo81

Hi. This is my first post on these forums although I've been reading the posts since they announced the new rules. Since DS announced the dolls in August the only ones in I have wanted are Aurora and Rapunzel but now with these new guidelines I think it might be darn hard to get them. When I called my local Disney Store today the cast members seem to have wiped their hands clean of the whole affair. All they would tell me is that they open the doors at 10 oclock and that they basically can care less what anyone does before that. I guess this means that there will be no organized line outside the mall when it is closed and no organized line in front of the store before it opens. I was hoping they'd have a little more organization for the event but I guess they really just don't care. Has anyone else talked to their store about how it is handling the 17th? Anyway I guess I'll contact my mall and see what they say about being their before it opens and what doors open first because I still at least want to try. I mean, after 2 months of anticipation I might as well give it a go!


----------



## GraceMonica

Today, I finally bought two shelves for my three dolls, and I'm so happy they have a home on my wall now! I'll post pictures later. Not now though because I don't feel like getting up.


----------



## Aurorabrir

Hi there,
 I'm not sure if I posted this yet, but my strategy has been to email the ebay sellers who have no bids yet and are asking too much. I offer them $100 plus shipping Paypalled, if their auction ends with no bidders. I ask them to send me a "second chance" offer and then I take it. This is low-balling them, but many are happy not to have to relist it and pay more fees. $100 is still making a profit for them. 
 Good luck! -Michele


----------



## LovinmyDisneylife

Contacted my closest store in Memphis, TN today (which is still 4 hours away) and asked the CM their game plan for Monday. He said that they would allow people to line up in front of the store at 7 am and begin distributing the cards at 9 am. I asked if there was going to be mall security maintaining the line that may start at the mall entrance and he said that he didn't know that no one had asked that. Well I'll probably call again and ask another CM just to make sure I get the same story. I just want to be very prepared since I've booked a hotel room and everything for the night before. I know I'm crazy


----------



## marie1203

I called the Disney store and they only said they will be handing cards out at 9 am. I asked what will the mall do and about security and they said they had no idea what the mall wanted to do . I call the mall and they had not idea this was going on at all and did not know what to expect. She took notes and said she will notify mall administrators and security. So I guess I will call later this week. It is just a little sad that the Disney store did not bother to take extra precautions.


----------



## GraceMonica

I broke down and bought the Snow White mirror compact from ebay. DKFJSKD I got it for $25.99 including shipping. >.<  At least shipping was free.  I would have never bought it, but Snow white has become my favorite Designer doll out of the ones I have. SO I just wanted her to have the compact. Oy.


----------



## Chachi

I ordered the Snow White Doll online strictly as a bartering chip because I really want Pocahontas and Mulan.  I figured there would be someone out there willing to do a trade.
any ideas on the best way of going about this if someone is interested. 
how can I do a secure trade without getting screwed over?

I figured in person would be best but not sure about the demand here in Denver.
However I will be visiting Disneyland the week of Halloween. YAY!


----------



## BigGreen73

I am still waiting for the announcement regarding the time they will go on sale online on 10/18.  I hope they announce it soon.


----------



## Monch

Ohhhh, so THIS is what happened to all the designer dolls at my local store. I thought the 10 weeks had gone by fast!

These dolls are beautiful, but I'm really grateful that they're not my thing. Ariel was the nicest, and she sold out in an hour at my store. Weird, because Cinderella lasted all week and a little into the next.

I'm not sure if this tactic will be better or worse. It was exciting to see a new doll for sale every week. Maybe just limiting the sale to one per guest would've been better from the get go.

Good luck to everyone next week! At first when I was backtracking through this thread, I thought they were releasing 5 more princesses. That would've been exciting


----------



## glenpreece

Feisty Fairy said:


> Have you gotten your situation straightened out yet.


After getting a response from Canada Post saying it's basically lost and that it's the "sender's" responsibility to file I claim with Canada Post I escalated my dispute to a PayPal claim. My cc co. has responded to my request for a refund So I'm getting my money back. I'm sure I will never see that doll.


----------



## NMDisneyMom

Just found this on the Disney Store Blog page:

On Tuesday morning, October 18, the remaining 5 Disney Princess Designer Dolls will all be available for purchase at DisneyStore.com.  DisneyStore.com will close and be unavailable to Guests starting at 11:15 AM Eastern Time/8:15 AM Pacific Time while we load the product to our website.  All Guests on our site at this time will receive a Site Outage message, and their shopping will be interrupted.  At 12 noon Eastern Time/9:00 AM Pacific Time or shortly thereafter, the site will reopen, and all 5 of the remaining dolls will be available for purchase at that time.  Guests may purchase all 5 dolls but will be limited to just one of each doll.  All purchases must be made online as there will be no phone orders accepted.

Please note: Information above only applies to Guests in U.S.  & Canada

I wonder what this will mean for everyone that has to work that day?  If I can't get the 2 dolls I want in store Monday morning, may have to take an hour off to order these at home.  Don't know if I want to tie up my work computer trying. 

Good luck to everyone next Monday and Tuesday.  Pixie Dust to all of us!


----------



## Shivatopia

Ah, how wacky the Disney Store is!  Oh well, it's their website and their product, so it's their game!


----------



## GraceMonica

NMDisneyMom said:


> Just found this on the Disney Store Blog page:
> 
> On Tuesday morning, October 18, the remaining 5 Disney Princess Designer Dolls will all be available for purchase at DisneyStore.com.  DisneyStore.com will close and be unavailable to Guests starting at 11:15 AM Eastern Time/8:15 AM Pacific Time while we load the product to our website.  All Guests on our site at this time will receive a Site Outage message, and their shopping will be interrupted.  At 12 noon Eastern Time/9:00 AM Pacific Time or shortly thereafter, the site will reopen, and all 5 of the remaining dolls will be available for purchase at that time.  Guests may purchase all 5 dolls but will be limited to just one of each doll.  All purchases must be made online as there will be no phone orders accepted.
> 
> Please note: Information above only applies to Guests in U.S.  & Canada
> 
> I wonder what this will mean for everyone that has to work that day?  If I can't get the 2 dolls I want in store Monday morning, may have to take an hour off to order these at home.  Don't know if I want to tie up my work computer trying.
> 
> Good luck to everyone next Monday and Tuesday.  Pixie Dust to all of us!



I'm so lucky I don't work on Tuesday! I'm trying my luck in store and then online the next day (I don't work monday and tuesdays so they're like my weekend!) This is good. I hope my computer wont conk out!  I guess I gotta line up ALL the laptops in my house to insure a doll. (I'm only going after rapunzel and jasmine)


----------



## berrybread

NMDisneyMom said:


> Just found this on the Disney Store Blog page:
> 
> On Tuesday morning, October 18, the remaining 5 Disney Princess Designer Dolls will all be available for purchase at DisneyStore.com.  DisneyStore.com will close and be unavailable to Guests starting at 11:15 AM Eastern Time/8:15 AM Pacific Time while we load the product to our website.  All Guests on our site at this time will receive a Site Outage message, and their shopping will be interrupted.  At 12 noon Eastern Time/9:00 AM Pacific Time or shortly thereafter, the site will reopen, and all 5 of the remaining dolls will be available for purchase at that time.  Guests may purchase all 5 dolls but will be limited to just one of each doll.  All purchases must be made online as there will be no phone orders accepted.
> 
> Please note: Information above only applies to Guests in U.S.  & Canada
> 
> I wonder what this will mean for everyone that has to work that day?  If I can't get the 2 dolls I want in store Monday morning, may have to take an hour off to order these at home.  Don't know if I want to tie up my work computer trying.
> 
> Good luck to everyone next Monday and Tuesday.  Pixie Dust to all of us!



Thanks for posting! Wow all at one time? Not sure how that is going to work out. :\


----------



## Feisty Fairy

I know it is already posted but here is the direct link to the blog for the offical announcement  http://blog.disneystore.com/blog/20...announces-designer-doll-release-schedule.html


----------



## Feisty Fairy

If the store fails at least I know the online times.  I hope everyone gets the dolls they want.  I am trying to stay postive.


----------



## Feisty Fairy

LovinmyDisneylife said:


> Contacted my closest store in Memphis, TN today (which is still 4 hours away) and asked the CM their game plan for Monday. He said that they would allow people to line up in front of the store at 7 am and begin distributing the cards at 9 am. I asked if there was going to be mall security maintaining the line that may start at the mall entrance and he said that he didn't know that no one had asked that. Well I'll probably call again and ask another CM just to make sure I get the same story. I just want to be very prepared since I've booked a hotel room and everything for the night before. I know I'm crazy



You are not crazy at all.  Unless we are all crazy.    Hope you get the dolls you want.  Which ones are you wanting?


----------



## LovinmyDisneylife

Feisty Fairy said:


> You are not crazy at all.  Unless we are all crazy.    Hope you get the dolls you want.  Which ones are you wanting?



I'm hoping to get the remaining 5 to complete my collection. I really regret not purchasing them all at the expo but I underestimated the insanity they would bring. Keeping my fingers crossed. Good luck to everyone


----------



## Shibapa

NMDisneyMom said:


> Just found this on the Disney Store Blog page:
> 
> On Tuesday morning, October 18, the remaining 5 Disney Princess Designer Dolls will all be available for purchase at DisneyStore.com.  DisneyStore.com will close and be unavailable to Guests starting at 11:15 AM Eastern Time/8:15 AM Pacific Time while we load the product to our website.  All Guests on our site at this time will receive a Site Outage message, and their shopping will be interrupted.  At 12 noon Eastern Time/9:00 AM Pacific Time or shortly thereafter, the site will reopen, and all 5 of the remaining dolls will be available for purchase at that time.  Guests may purchase all 5 dolls but will be limited to just one of each doll.  All purchases must be made online as there will be no phone orders accepted.
> 
> Please note: Information above only applies to Guests in U.S.  & Canada
> 
> I wonder what this will mean for everyone that has to work that day?  If I can't get the 2 dolls I want in store Monday morning, may have to take an hour off to order these at home.  Don't know if I want to tie up my work computer trying.
> 
> Good luck to everyone next Monday and Tuesday.  Pixie Dust to all of us!




Oh boy... That'll be about 6am for me.. Shucks! I'm defenitly gonna shoot for them online, but that's my sleepy time since I have school that morning.  I'll just have a nap in class and tell my professor that it's because I NEEDED to buy (or attempt to buy) Disney dolls. Lol. *fingers crossed*


----------



## GraceMonica

Here are my lovely dolls on the wall:






Here is the left side with Cindy and Snow White:






Here is the right side with Belle:






I'm throwing this picture in because I like this shot!






I really wanted them to be out of the box covers on display, but the boxes could not go on the shelf next to them, because they just took up too much darn room! So my sister suggest I'd put them on top of the dolls...and the only way we could do that was if we put the boxes upside down   SO. I knew I wanted to turn them over at some point, and whilst cleaning today, I found this shiny cardboard thing that came in the packaging of some cheapo make up I got for Christmas. I put it with Belle, so if you look closely, the box is sitting on top of this cardboard, right side up! For Cindy and Snow white, I found some cardboard and turned the boxes over so I could appreciate the boxes right side up! It'll do for now, but I'll definitely need to find something else, to make it look super chic.


----------



## BigGreen73

@GraceMonica. I am liking your display. Very well done.

As for the announcement, took them long enough, that's fine. They go on sale at Noon ET which is okay as long as the website can keep up. I am on vacation that week and won't need to get up at 3am so that's a positive all by itself. 

AND...I am re-thinking trying a DS on 10/17/2011. I know it's going to be a pain, it's going to be crazy, and there's no gaurantee that I will get any, but it's worth a shot I guess. I am just going to plan out my day with that as part of it and I am going to keep my hopes low. If I can get a couple great, if not, I'll just try online 10/18.

Only a few days to go!


----------



## glenpreece

LovinmyDisneylife said:


> I'm hoping to get the remaining 5 to complete my collection. I really regret not purchasing them all at the expo but I underestimated the insanity they would bring. Keeping my fingers crossed. Good luck to everyone


I agree with you 100% I too regret not buying them at the expo.


----------



## glenpreece

Just booked my hotel for Sunday/Monday, called the store found out their plan and time they open etc. Getting so anxious although after seeing those pics of the ones on ebay they seem kinda odd looking up close. Don't remember Pocahontas having such a large head.

Oh and as for "Mulan" she's apparently sitting at the postal facility in Mississauga and has been there since Saturday. I will be shocked if she ever shows up


----------



## piraterunner

glenpreece said:


> Just booked my hotel for Sunday/Monday, called the store found out their plan and time they open etc. Getting so anxious although after seeing those pics of the ones on ebay they seem kinda odd looking up close. Don't remember Pocahontas having such a large head.
> 
> Oh and as for "Mulan" she's apparently sitting at the postal facility in Mississauga and has been there since Saturday. I will be shocked if she ever shows up


 That is 5 minutes from my work... do you want me to Toy Story style go break her out? lol


----------



## *sarah*

GraceMonica said:


> Here are my lovely dolls on the wall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the left side with Cindy and Snow White:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the right side with Belle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm throwing this picture in because I like this shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted them to be out of the box covers on display, but the boxes could not go on the shelf next to them, because they just took up too much darn room! So my sister suggest I'd put them on top of the dolls...and the only way we could do that was if we put the boxes upside down   SO. I knew I wanted to turn them over at some point, and whilst cleaning today, I found this shiny cardboard thing that came in the packaging of some cheapo make up I got for Christmas. I put it with Belle, so if you look closely, the box is sitting on top of this cardboard, right side up! For Cindy and Snow white, I found some cardboard and turned the boxes over so I could appreciate the boxes right side up! It'll do for now, but I'll definitely need to find something else, to make it look super chic.




Love your display!


----------



## glenpreece

piraterunner said:


> That is 5 minutes from my work... do you want me to Toy Story style go break her out? lol


LOL thanks but.....SHE SHOWED UP TODAY!!!!! So relieved excited that she made it to me. Not impressed with the packing job but she arrived safely even though the box was in rough shape.


----------



## KuraiKodoku

Finally registered. Been lurking since the beginning of the Disney Designer Princess releases. 

I have to thank the forum in helping me get the Designer Doll I wanted the most. I stayed up until 3am to get Snow White and the helpful tip that was posted on the forum helped me a lot. Was able to go to sleep earlier (after my anxiety settled) and I got my doll. I regret not getting Ariel. I waited too long, not thinking the dolls were that popular initially and it sold out... and now it's going for outrageous prices on ebay. I got the other dolls I wanted on Ebay... not happy about the prices, but I had to get them.

I'm kind of upset at how Disney is handling things, and how they don't care about their customers instead it's about their bottom line... And the upcoming mess next week is going to be painful. I only want Jasmine, so hopefully I can get it online (no stores around me). I just hope their online store can handle the volume. I was going to go for Pocahontas also, but I'm afraid of not getting a doll at all. I did buy the Animators Doll for her though.

Anyways, just wanted to introduce myself. Sorry for my long rambling. Just had to get everything off my chest.


----------



## KuraiKodoku

Oh, I have one more question. For those who order from DisneyStore.com all the time. When ordering with expedited shipping. Do the items come in better condition?

I was thinking about my Snow White. It came a little damaged (the display case) in the corner due to crappy boxing. It's not noticeable far away. And my Animators Doll arrived today and the shipping box wasn't in great condition. But at least the Doll and box is fine. I was wondering if it was due to the slow shipping?

So I'm thinking about when I order Jasmine (if I'm able to get it) should I pay for expedited? or just go with standard since there isn't much difference? In that it's the people in the warehouse at fault (or UPS).

Also, GraceMonica, great idea about having the sleeves on top of the box. I was wondering how I should display my dolls. But do you need the cardboard on top to hold the sleeves? Can you not angle the sleeves so the corners of the display box hold up the side of the sleeves (hope I'm explaining that clearly). You may not see the sleeves straight-on, but at an angle, it shouldn't disrupt the images.


----------



## glenpreece

KuraiKodoku said:


> Finally registered. Been lurking since the beginning of the Disney Designer Princess releases.
> 
> I have to thank the forum in helping me get the Designer Doll I wanted the most. I stayed up until 3am to get Snow White and the helpful tip that was posted on the forum helped me a lot. Was able to go to sleep earlier (after my anxiety settled) and I got my doll. I regret not getting Ariel. I waited too long, not thinking the dolls were that popular initially and it sold out... and now it's going for outrageous prices on ebay. I got the other dolls I wanted on Ebay... not happy about the prices, but I had to get them.
> 
> I'm kind of upset at how Disney is handling things, and how they don't care about their customers instead it's about their bottom line... And the upcoming mess next week is going to be painful. I only want Jasmine, so hopefully I can get it online (no stores around me). I just hope their online store can handle the volume. I was going to go for Pocahontas also, but I'm afraid of not getting a doll at all. I did buy the Animators Doll for her though.
> 
> Anyways, just wanted to introduce myself. Sorry for my long rambling. Just had to get everything off my chest.


Yes Disney does care about their bottom line no doubt about that but in this case I think they are just making the best out of a bad situation. If they solely cared about their bottom line they never would've made these dolls ltd ed. I honestly think that they didn't realize how popular they'd be. Even at the expo I remeber how they seemed so shocked over the frenzy over the whole line.

So happy with my Mulan took some photos of her for my facebook


----------



## DizneyDogs

KuraiKodoku said:


> Oh, I have one more question. For those who order from DisneyStore.com all the time. When ordering with expedited shipping. Do the items come in better condition?
> 
> I was thinking about my Snow White. It came a little damaged (the display case) in the corner due to crappy boxing. It's not noticeable far away. And my Animators Doll arrived today and the shipping box wasn't in great condition. But at least the Doll and box is fine. I was wondering if it was due to the slow shipping?
> 
> So I'm thinking about when I order Jasmine (if I'm able to get it) should I pay for expedited? or just go with standard since there isn't much difference? In that it's the people in the warehouse at fault (or UPS).
> 
> Also, GraceMonica, great idea about having the sleeves on top of the box. I was wondering how I should display my dolls. But do you need the cardboard on top to hold the sleeves? Can you not angle the sleeves so the corners of the display box hold up the side of the sleeves (hope I'm explaining that clearly). You may not see the sleeves straight-on, but at an angle, it shouldn't disrupt the images.



They will be shipped in the same boxes either way - personally I wouldn't pay the extra.  Disney recently moved their warehouse to TN and since then it's been crappy packaging.


----------



## PatMcDuck

LovinmyDisneylife said:


> Contacted my closest store in Memphis, TN today (which is still 4 hours away) and asked the CM their game plan for Monday. He said that they would allow people to line up in front of the store at 7 am and begin distributing the cards at 9 am. I asked if there was going to be mall security maintaining the line that may start at the mall entrance and he said that he didn't know that no one had asked that. Well I'll probably call again and ask another CM just to make sure I get the same story.



I just want to say that in my store, Mall Security HAS been alerted to the situation, and will be involved in trying to keep the doll sale as fair and civil as possible.  They will not allow "camping out" overnight, or anyone to line up inside the mall super early.  They are working on the plan to keep the line in only one location outside the mall, etc.

I really can't say anymore.  My only personal concern is how people will behave on the line outside the mall, will they line up nicely?  Will the earliest  arrivals try to allow friends arriving after them to cut the line?  Hopefully people will behave appropriately.....  fingers crossed.


----------



## BigGreen73

PatMcDuck said:


> I just want to say that in my store, Mall Security HAS been alerted to the situation, and will be involved in trying to keep the doll sale as fair and civil as possible.  They will not allow "camping out" overnight, or anyone to line up inside the mall super early.  They are working on the plan to keep the line in only one location outside the mall, etc.
> 
> I really can't say anymore.  My only personal concern is how people will behave on the line outside the mall, will they line up nicely?  Will the earliest  arrivals try to allow friends arriving after them to cut the line?  Hopefully people will behave appropriately.....  fingers crossed.



We can hope right? Anyway, I am still on the fence about trying a DS on Monday. Not sure if it will be worth the headaches or not. 

Got our Snow White in the mail yesterday. Had to by through e-bay but whatever. We now have the 1st 5, hoping to get the last 5 now.

I have noticed that the hype and discussions surrounding the dolls has quited down so I am wondering how things will play out on 10/17 & 10/18. Maybe it won't be too bad. 

One thing that burns me a little bit is the pre-sales on e-bay for the last dolls. Really, how can the sellers truly guarantee they will get 1 or more of the dolls? What's even worse...all the people bidding on the dolls when they haven't even been officially released yet.


----------



## Shivatopia

glenpreece said:


> Yes Disney does care about their bottom line no doubt about that but in this case I think they are just making the best out of a bad situation. If they solely cared about their bottom line they never would've made these dolls ltd ed. *I honestly think that they didn't realize how popular they'd be. Even at the expo I remeber how they seemed so shocked over the frenzy over the whole line.*So happy with my Mulan took some photos of her for my facebook



I definitely agree that Disney missed the mark on this, which to me is pretty telling that their marketing and product development departments are really disconnected with what Disney's consumers do want and are willing to buy.  They did seem to make the dolls LE because they did not think that they would sell out so quickly, hence the princesses they thought were "less popular" ended up with an LE size of 4000 (though I am still confused about Aurora being put into this category instead of Mulan).  Overall, I have been very disappointed with Disney's product lines at the parks and the Disney Store in recent years.  Where's the villans stuff?  Why are there no adult ladies' T-shirts for Cinderella at WDW (the park that features her castle!)?  Why is there so little Rapunzel merchandise?  Clearly people want more stuff, but Disney is conservatively holding back for some reason.


----------



## vickxo

Shivatopia said:


> Where's the villans stuff?



I agree! I would go crazy if they finally did something substancial with the villains ! I was so excited to see the queen of hearts plush, and scar, and lotso as stuffed animals but that's about it. There is no reason there can't be an ursala plush - I already bought the ursula ornament - I LOVE IT! haha I don't know when I woke up and became sucha villains nut 

They have the jim shore villain ornaments but i'm sorry that is a little over my budget.


----------



## vickxo

DizneyDogs said:


> They will be shipped in the same boxes either way - personally I wouldn't pay the extra.  Disney recently moved their warehouse to TN and since then it's been crappy packaging.



I agree 100% their packaging is a joke! I ordered a glass ornament and it came in a giant box wrapped in ONE layer of bubble wrap - the ornament was filthy and gross to begin with but after rolling around in the box it wasn't pretty. I called right away and they sent me a new one - wrapped better - in a smaller box and i don't have any complaints about that! The amount of money these items cost and with the dolls being limited and irreplaceable its ridiculous to just not take the time to wrap things better! I just ordered 2 sets of the limited edition princess ornaments and i'm hoping they don't come in like the lasts ones did - oh and that UPS actually leaves it at the right house would be nice too - did i forget to mention the driver dropped the first ornament box off at the wrong house a block away and the people who lived there were away and the box was left out in the rain overnight and when he finally got the box back and to the right house it was gross and falling apart. don't people take pride in their work anymore?!


----------



## Shivatopia

BigGreen73 said:


> One thing that burns me a little bit is the pre-sales on e-bay for the last dolls. Really, how can the sellers truly guarantee they will get 1 or more of the dolls? What's even worse...all the people bidding on the dolls when they haven't even been officially released yet.



Yes, this is maddening, and has been present ever since the dolls gained in popularity.  These people are the truly despised eBayers, because they are already preying on consumers by blowing the LE nature of the line into the stratosphere, causing mania, desperation, panic, and higher resale prices initially.  These are also the same people who seem to have been using the sneaky methods at the retail stores to buy out the dolls so that they can resell them (line-cutting, bringing big groups, etc.).  In short, they suck.


----------



## Shibapa

Shivatopia said:


> Yes, this is maddening, and has been present ever since the dolls gained in popularity.  These people are the truly despised eBayers, because they are already preying on consumers by blowing the LE nature of the line into the stratosphere, causing mania, desperation, panic, and higher resale prices initially.  These are also the same people who seem to have been using the sneaky methods at the retail stores to buy out the dolls so that they can resell them (line-cutting, bringing big groups, etc.).  In short, they suck.



I was on ebay today looking at the dolls and someone has all 10, plus D23 Cindy up for sale.  Apparently, this person bought the whole collection at the Expo but they're asking $10,000!!! That's just pure insanity!


----------



## Shivatopia

Shibapa said:


> I was on ebay today looking at the dolls and someone has all 10, plus D23 Cindy up for sale.  Apparently, this person bought the whole collection at the Expo but they're asking $10,000!!! That's just pure insanity!



Whoa!  I missed that one!  I saw a BIN listing for $4000 and another for $2500, but those were for the set of 10 (they did not include the Silver Cinderella).  Talk about inflated prices!  On that note, I really don't know what's so good about the Silver Cinderella, other than her 250 LE edition size.  I like her dress in blue dress much better.  The silver gown comes across more dark steel gray, which makes the Cinderella doll look terrible.  In general, Disney really needs to dress Cinderella in shimmering white with light gray/silver, like in the movie.  I wonder when her ballgown turned blue, as has become customary...  

It will be interesting to see how the eBay prices fluctuate over the next few months!


----------



## KuraiKodoku

DizneyDogs said:


> They will be shipped in the same boxes either way - personally I wouldn't pay the extra.  Disney recently moved their warehouse to TN and since then it's been crappy packaging.





vickxo said:


> I agree 100% their packaging is a joke! I ordered a glass ornament and it came in a giant box wrapped in ONE layer of bubble wrap - the ornament was filthy and gross to begin with but after rolling around in the box it wasn't pretty. I called right away and they sent me a new one - wrapped better - in a smaller box and i don't have any complaints about that! The amount of money these items cost and with the dolls being limited and irreplaceable its ridiculous to just not take the time to wrap things better! I just ordered 2 sets of the limited edition princess ornaments and i'm hoping they don't come in like the lasts ones did - oh and that UPS actually leaves it at the right house would be nice too - did i forget to mention the driver dropped the first ornament box off at the wrong house a block away and the people who lived there were away and the box was left out in the rain overnight and when he finally got the box back and to the right house it was gross and falling apart. don't people take pride in their work anymore?!



I see, thanks for the Feedback. That's a little discouraging that a big company like Disney would do that. 

I mainly collect plushies, so I don't need to worry much except for the tag condition. I also collect figurines on the side, but I get them from collectible selling websites, so they make sure they pack them well.

When I saw the Princess Designer Dolls I had to add to my collection. Nostalgia age and all. But to know that they don't even take pride in distributing their merchandise so they get to the customer in good enough condition is sad.

And as for the eBay discussion, I'm upset about how they have caused the prices to inflate so much. They step on true collectors toes to get the dolls (sneaky ways to cut in line, buy bulk, etc). Anyways, does anyone know why Ariel is so expensive compared to the others? Is she more popular?


----------



## LovinmyDisneylife

Shibapa said:


> I was on ebay today looking at the dolls and someone has all 10, plus D23 Cindy up for sale.  Apparently, this person bought the whole collection at the Expo but they're asking $10,000!!! That's just pure insanity!



I also saw this last night. I also noticed someone that had a pre-sale Rapunzel that said that they had a friend that worked at the Disney Store that would be holding it for them. Not cool.


----------



## piraterunner

glenpreece said:


> LOL thanks but.....SHE SHOWED UP TODAY!!!!! So relieved excited that she made it to me. Not impressed with the packing job but she arrived safely even though the box was in rough shape.



Glad to hear you got her! Are you ready for Monday? What store are you going to?


----------



## piraterunner

Picked up Belle and Snow White Monday they are safe and sound now. Just have to find Ariel for a reasonable price oh and get the 5 other ladies


----------



## Alice28

Shivatopia said:


> Whoa!  I missed that one!  I saw a BIN listing for $4000 and another for $2500, but those were for the set of 10 (they did not include the Silver Cinderella).  Talk about inflated prices!  On that note, I really don't know what's so good about the Silver Cinderella, other than her 250 LE edition size.  I like her dress in blue dress much better.  The silver gown comes across more dark steel gray, which makes the Cinderella doll look terrible.  *In general, Disney really needs to dress Cinderella in shimmering white with light gray/silver, like in the movie.  I wonder when her ballgown turned blue, as has become customary...  *
> 
> It will be interesting to see how the eBay prices fluctuate over the next few months!



I also want to know why Cinderella in the parks is a blonde, yet in the movie Cinderella sort of has pumpkin colored hair....


----------



## glenpreece

piraterunner said:


> Glad to hear you got her! Are you ready for Monday? What store are you going to?


Yup all set got my hotel booked going to the Eaton Centre


----------



## Feisty Fairy

glenpreece said:


> LOL thanks but.....SHE SHOWED UP TODAY!!!!! So relieved excited that she made it to me. Not impressed with the packing job but she arrived safely even though the box was in rough shape.



Congrats!


----------



## piraterunner

glenpreece said:


> Yup all set got my hotel booked going to the Eaton Centre



Awesome! You will be hanging out with my husband and his friend Mark.


----------



## glenpreece

piraterunner said:


> Awesome! You will be hanging out with my husband and his friend Mark.


good times  lol hope i won't need any bathroom breaks


----------



## *sarah*

Good Luck to everyone trying to get the last 5 dolls! I am very interested to hear how releasing them all at once will work out!!

Also, I've noticed that one the DisneyStore.com they are coming out with more and more villians merchandise....jewelry, shirts and it seems like some other stuff too.


----------



## Shibapa

vickxo said:


> I agree 100% their packaging is a joke! I ordered a glass ornament and it came in a giant box wrapped in ONE layer of bubble wrap - the ornament was filthy and gross to begin with but after rolling around in the box it wasn't pretty. I called right away and they sent me a new one - wrapped better - in a smaller box and i don't have any complaints about that! The amount of money these items cost and with the dolls being limited and irreplaceable its ridiculous to just not take the time to wrap things better! I just ordered 2 sets of the limited edition princess ornaments and i'm hoping they don't come in like the lasts ones did - oh and that UPS actually leaves it at the right house would be nice too - did i forget to mention the driver dropped the first ornament box off at the wrong house a block away and the people who lived there were away and the box was left out in the rain overnight and when he finally got the box back and to the right house it was gross and falling apart. don't people take pride in their work anymore?!




I ordered 2 of the SW mirrors on 9/25 and FINALLY got them!  That only took them about a month.  The tracking number wasn't even registered in the system so I had no idea where my package was or if they even shipped it.  They also put just the 2 little mirrors in a huge box with a few air packets.  The mirror boxes are busted open and they look banged up.  I'm not even going to bother contacting them because it's not like they have new ones to send me as replacements.  I'm just glad I finally received them. **sigh**


----------



## Shivatopia

Shibapa said:


> I ordered 2 of the SW mirrors on 9/25 and FINALLY got them!  That only took them about a month.  The tracking number wasn't even registered in the system so I had no idea where my package was or if they even shipped it.  They also put just the 2 little mirrors in a huge box with a few air packets.  The mirror boxes are busted open and they look banged up.  I'm not even going to bother contacting them because it's not like they have new ones to send me as replacements.  I'm just glad I finally received them. **sigh**



That is exactly how my Designer Snow White mirror came!  Ridiculous, isn't it, to use such a big box and they did not even secure the items well inside of it to prevent packaging damage inside?  When I ordered the 110th Legacy Queen Grimhilde pin with my Designer Belle doll, they also packaged and shipped the pin separately...  What's even worse for the compact mirror was that they sent it out via UPS initially who then sent it to your local post office for final delivery, but you couldn't track it.  I luckily got my mirror within a week of ordering it (I ordered it on 09/21), but your mirrors really took forever to arrive.  Well, at least they did arrive, yes?  My heart goes out to theothersteve, who I hope can get the mis-delivered 10 doll order.  There are no excuses for that situation!


----------



## GraceMonica

I'm getting very anxious. I don't know if my mall will be super busy or not. But I spoke with one of the CM about it and she told me that the manager opening that day is very boisterous and will not let any shenanigans happen. I also voiced my concerns over people line hopping and she said if I alert the CM, I most likely will get a ticket over the line jumper. To ensure a fair fight, I will be bringing my camera to take pictures. I have a large fear that a person will get their super early to get a spot and their friends/family will come at a later time to jump in line. I'm NOT going to let that happen to me, especially if I'm closer to the front. Just thinking about it makes me shiver! HAH!


----------



## Cameragirlla

I'm getting so nervous! I found out were shooting downtown on the release day so I'm hoping I'm near a starbucks or somewhere with internet so I can have a backup plan for my 3g.  If not i guess its ebay for me


----------



## piraterunner

glenpreece said:


> good times  lol hope i won't need any bathroom breaks



My husbands name is Glen big bald guy, can't miss him he will hold your spot if you are close and need to go


----------



## JessRabbit

Shivatopia said:


> Whoa!  On that note, I really don't know what's so good about the Silver Cinderella, other than her 250 LE edition size.  I like her dress in blue dress much better.  The silver gown comes across more dark steel gray, which makes the Cinderella doll look terrible.  In general, Disney really needs to dress Cinderella in shimmering white with light gray/silver, like in the movie.




I have seen the Silver D23 Cinderella and I think she is prettier than the blue one. I don't think the dress is a dark grey. It's more of a shimmery silver. It really sparkles in the light more than the blue one. It's a very beautiful doll!


----------



## berrybread

Tomorrow's the day! We're going to have to strap in for this wild ride. Not sure what exactly to expect...


----------



## BethDarleen

berrybread said:


> Tomorrow's the day! We're going to have to strap in for this wild ride. Not sure what exactly to expect...



I will be glad when this chaos is over. I'm stressed. It keep telling myself they are just dolls & I will have another chance online. Not helping me much 
I don't post much but I have really enjoyed reading them because I know you all understand how I feel. You are all making this a bit easier for me....


----------



## glenpreece

piraterunner said:


> My husbands name is Glen big bald guy, can't miss him he will hold your spot if you are close and need to go


cool my name's Glendon it's funny that we have a similar name  Did you get my PM???


----------



## marie1203

GraceMonica said:


> I'm getting very anxious. I don't know if my mall will be super busy or not. But I spoke with one of the CM about it and she told me that the manager opening that day is very boisterous and will not let any shenanigans happen. I also voiced my concerns over people line hopping and she said if I alert the CM, I most likely will get a ticket over the line jumper. To ensure a fair fight, I will be bringing my camera to take pictures. I have a large fear that a person will get their super early to get a spot and their friends/family will come at a later time to jump in line. I'm NOT going to let that happen to me, especially if I'm closer to the front. Just thinking about it makes me shiver! HAH!



I guess now is a little too late. But I call the Disney store early this week and they have not even talk to security or the mall about so I call the mall and voice my concern about them not being inform and security not being provided. The mall CS was very nice and took notes and pass me to the person that will be in charge of something like that. I talk to him and he said he will request a meeting with the DS manager and figure things out. It worked!!! Yesterday I called and they said there will be a security officer standing by the line to make sure everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Queenie122

I just called my local store to get info about tomorrow. There are people waiting outside the store already 

The CM said she didn't think security would let them stay on property overnight. However, the mall actually opens at 7am for walkers so if they're willing to wait now I'm sure they will just be outside the property waiting for 7am and opening.

I'm really bummed out. Like a lot of you, I got up at 3am to get online every week and am lucky enough to have half the collection. 

I have a daughter who I have to put on the bus for school at 8:30am so there is no way I can make a 45 minute drive and be there by 7am. 

I will try my luck on on Tuesday but it seems unlikely I will be able to get through and get the rest of the dolls. There is no way I can afford to pay double or triple for each doll. I'm really sad about this and of course my favorites - Sleeping Beauty, Jasmine and Rapunzel - are still to come.


----------



## luckyleo81

Queenie, what mall are you talking about? I'm on LI too and I hope it isn't mine!


----------



## Alice28

BethDarleen said:


> I will be glad when this chaos is over. I'm stressed. It keep telling myself they are just dolls & I will have another chance online. Not helping me much
> I don't post much but I have really enjoyed reading them because I know you all understand how I feel. You are all making this a bit easier for me....



Me too! Maybe I will see you tomorrow.


----------



## KuraiKodoku

Good Luck to those trying to get the dolls in store tomorrow. If there was a store near me, I still wouldn't have been able to get the dolls since I have work. And I wouldn't be able to justify taking a day off to get the dolls.

I've settled on getting it online. I lucked out since it's noon eastern time, during lunch time and they let us surf the net. And double lucky that the internet is lighting fast (needs to be). Way faster than my home connection. 

I hope the online store can survive, especially after the Snow White fiasco. Wonder what they did to fix their system.... But it's good that they limited to one doll for each princess. So the princess' should be available a little longer...

I'm thinking that the Ebayers will target the more limited princess' with 4000. So I hope I have better odds at get the only doll I really want (Jasmine).


----------



## luckyleo81

just went to the mall to check it out.  there were 5 people there at 4 pm today.  i give up i'll just try for online cause i'm not waiting 18 hours to maybe get a doll.


----------



## KuraiKodoku

luckyleo81 said:


> just went to the mall to check it out.  there were 5 people there at 4 pm today.  i give up i'll just try for online cause i'm not waiting 18 hours to maybe get a doll.



Will the mall let them camp overnight? You could have brought it up to the mall security, like someone else did earlier in the topic.

This kind of reminds me of a Apple product launch, or videogame console launch.
Rarely have I heard of Malls letting people camp out inside them. It's a danger to security of other stores.


----------



## Queenie122

luckyleo81 said:


> Queenie, what mall are you talking about? I'm on LI too and I hope it isn't mine!





luckyleo81 said:


> just went to the mall to check it out.  there were 5 people there at 4 pm today.  i give up i'll just try for online cause i'm not waiting 18 hours to maybe get a doll.



My closest Disney store is Bay Shore but they don't have the dolls. The only two on Long Island are Smith Haven and Roosevelt Field. I called the Smith Haven store and the manager is the one who told me there were people. Did you go to Smith Haven or Roosevelt Field? 

But I agree, it's dumb there are people there, security won't let them stay so they are just wasting their time. I really don't know how it will play out with security in the morning and the manager didn't know either. I just know I can't be there at 7am.


----------



## berrybread

Lucky for me no one is camping out at my mall. But security has apparently not told anyone what door they are opening. We'll see what happens!


----------



## luckyleo81

I went to Smith Haven.  I only live about 10 minutes away.  Maybe I'll try back tonight to see what's going on again but I'm not too hopeful.


----------



## PatMcDuck

Not sure if this helps, but I think the store cast will not approach the outside line until about 7am.  There will be no line at the store inside the mall, AT ALL, as I understand it.  Small groups will be led inside to purchase the dolls at store opening.  The doll line is the doll line, they will not let people come in the various entrances when mall walkers come in to somehow cut the line.  

And mall security has been alerted so hopefully all will go well.


----------



## jejuneraccoon

People have been lined up at my mall for over an hour now. I was planning on getting to the mall at about 4 a.m. So much for that! 

I will not be going to another mall to wait for 14 some-odd hours for a chance (not even a guarantee) to get dolls. Not worth my time at all. 

Best of luck to the rest of you, though. I really hope the collectors are successful!


----------



## PatMcDuck

Our mall security said they would not allow people overnight and would call the police (!!) if they had to.....  so I guess it all depends on the mall, and the local police as to how all this will go down.

I would imagine that because of that, people will have different experiences depending upon their individual mall's rules.

I would guess the people willing to wait the longest would be the Ebayers, they have alot riding on successfully obtaining the dolls for resale.  Unfortunately.


----------



## GraceMonica

I'm praying for everyone out there. I'm sending good vibes. I wish you all luck! I haven't heard much about my mall, which isn't a surprise since there's a police station right across the street. It wouldn't take long for the po to get there if people started lining up when they're not suppose to.

I'm just trying to make the best of this situation!  I hope everyone finds a way to get them. I also want to hear stories. I'm honestly taking pictures of the whole thing. If things go bad, I need it documented!


----------



## DisneyFreddie

Hey Monica, I live in MD too. What mall are you talking about? W. Marsh or Columbia?


----------



## GraceMonica

DisneyFreddie said:


> Hey Monica, I live in MD too. What mall are you talking about? W. Marsh or Columbia?



White marsh. Have you heard anything about it?!


----------



## DisneyFreddie

No I have not but that is where my friend plans on going. I will let you know if I hear anything. I would appreciate you doing the same. Are you going or are you stuck at home too?


----------



## GraceMonica

DisneyFreddie said:


> No I have not but that is where my friend plans on going. I will let you know if I hear anything. I would appreciate you doing the same. Are you going or are you stuck at home too?



I'm not going tonight. I will be going in the morning. I'm shooting to be there at 7. WHAT I DON'T UNDERSTAND IS how are people lining up and think thats the number they're gunna be when they get to the store. I can already tell it's going to be a mad dash to the DS so its not that smart to line up the night before. PLUS there are THREE entrances at WM. (People on DS facebook are bragging about the number they are in line, some malls are handing them out at the entrances and some are enforcing the store. So it's really whoever can get to the store the fastest!)


----------



## DisneyFreddie

sounds ridiculous if you ask me. I am going to try online Tuesday. I had to buy all 5 of mine off of Ebay because I did not even know about the dolls until the morning Snow White was released and the store was sold out by the time I called them at 11:00 a.m. I don't lilke the way Disney is handling this by releasing all 5 at once.


----------



## GraceMonica

DisneyFreddie said:


> sounds ridiculous if you ask me. I am going to try online Tuesday. I had to buy all 5 of mine off of Ebay because I did not even know about the dolls until the morning Snow White was released and the store was sold out by the time I called them at 11:00 a.m. I don't like the way Disney is handling this by releasing all 5 at once.



It's the best thing they could do. Instead of five more headache situations like the one with snow white, they just want to release them all at once and be done with it! It also gave them time to (HOPEFULLY) fix their website. BUT knowing Disney they didn't do a thing and they think shutting down the website for 45 minutes will do the trick! I got Cindy the day she sold out (online!) I got Belle the morning she was released. (online!) And I got Snow White (who became my favorite!) That morning. (also online!) I'm done my collection...but my sister who lives in Texas doesn't have a store near her and she said she'll die if she doesn't get Rapunzel. SO, I have to go get her that.
My younger sister LOVES Jasmine, so I have to go get her that. And my mom expressed she though Pocahontas was cute, SO i might pick up that one. AND my other sister (I'm one of four) didn't express which one she wanted, So she's not getting one. Right now I'm just focusing on Rapunzel and Jasmines AND *MAYBE Pocahontas and Tiana (my boyfriend is from New Orleans so that doll would be special to me!) * BUT I'm going in with the attitude *'They're just dolls. If I get one, GREAT. If I don't...it's not the end of the world!*'

I will also be trying on Tuesday if I do not get any tomorrow! I made sure I was off from work (I've been working Wednesday thru Sunday anyway, I just needed to make sure they didn't change my schedule the week i needed to be off!) AND Since it will take less than five minutes on Tuesday, I can spend the rest of the day decorating my house for Halloween!


----------



## DisneyFreddie

I really like your attitude. I wish more people were like you. Anyway, good luck tomorrow!


----------



## GraceMonica

DisneyFreddie said:


> I really like your attitude. I wish more people were like you. Anyway, good luck tomorrow!



 Thank you! Good luck to you and your friend!


----------



## Queenie122

Our local store doesn't open up until 10:30am. The manager I spoke with said she would be there at 7am, when they open up the mall for the walkers. I guess at that point people would move the line inside to the store. She said they planned on giving out number cards at 7am then telling people as they arrive the situation. She couldn't tell the number of dolls but she did say there would be a lot of disappointed people. I guessed maybe 10 of each doll and she sort of confirmed "something like that." 

Some people may only be buying one or a couple, so I guess you could have a chance of getting a random doll if you're a higher number like 20. But I really doubt it.I'm afraid the ebayers will be out in force, this is their job, sadly. They obviously don't have lives with kids or real jobs so they have time to do this stuff. 

I keep telling myself "It's just a silly doll!" but I know I'll be really disappointed if I don't get my favorites.


----------



## 20thingamabobs

Ok DISers, I got to my local mall at midnight... I'm number 12 in line for these dolls... Wish me luck, I don't think I'll get all five...


----------



## marie1203

There are people 14 in line right now.


----------



## bluethoughts2581

IM new to this site, I've been lurking....I am going to attempt to go to the Disney Store now. There are 4 in my area, all not too far from where I live. I am soooooo BUMMED that I missed out on Ariel!!!! But for the price she's going for on ebay, I could have bought the entire collection of princesses!!!!


----------



## piraterunner

Good luck everyone!!! My husband is 10 th in line right now, seems to be civilized there. An employee came out and said they have about 40 sets!!! Yippee! He has been there since 4am, what a trooper!


----------



## jessrose18

3rd in line in mn... Mall said doors unlock at 6 but they were unlocked when we got here and someone was already in line and somebody budged when we ran in even though I was first at door for awhile.... 13 ppl in line now... Good luck!


----------



## glenpreece

piraterunner said:


> Good luck everyone!!! My husband is 10 th in line right now, seems to be civilized there. An employee came out and said they have about 40 sets!!! Yippee! He has been there since 4am, what a trooper!


Good i couldn't hear what the cm said.


----------



## bluethoughts2581

Well, I'm glad I got here early! Some people spent the night since 6pm last night! That's unfair because I was told that the mall doors didn't open until 6am for the walkers:/ I got here around 5:30 and I am#19 in line:/ I have my fingers crossed!


----------



## Turk February

Good luck to everyone trying at their store today.  I work 3 blocks from the Times Square store and I won't have a chance to get over there until around 10.  I have no hopes of getting any dolls today but I'll walk over and see what the scene is like.  I'll be trying online with the rest of you tomorrow!


----------



## piraterunner

glenpreece said:


> Good i couldn't hear what the cm said.



You are fine Glendon! My husband thinks he sees you, are you number 23 wearing earbuds? He says you guys haven't made eye contact yet lol. Good luck! Eaton Center was a good choice, people were lined up since midnight at Square One. My friend got there at 5am and is 39th in line. I think she is okay, square one usually gets more. GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## glenpreece

i am not getting Pocahontas


----------



## berrybread

28th in line even though I got here at 6:50 and mall doors are supposed to open at 7. Apparently they opened early today? Not really fair... Anyway I have doubts that I'll be able to get rapunzel. She's the only one I want. The cms said they would hand out cards at 7:30 and now apparently we're supposed to wait until 8:45. Uhh


----------



## KateB

My mom was 8th in line outside the mall. When they opened the doors people had come in from other doors and now she is 25th!!! WHAT!!!

I don't know that I will be getting any but my fingures are crossed none the less.


----------



## jessrose18

Moa has 49 total but only 5 aurora and 6 pochahantas


----------



## piraterunner

glenpreece said:


> i am not getting Pocahontas



Ah nuts! Is she the one you really wanted? Why did they say they had 40 sets initially? Square one didn't get too many my friend said "If we counted correctly. They have 47 Jasmine,38 Rapunzel,27 Tiana and Pochantos and Aurora 24  " at square one looks like she will only be getting Jasmine


----------



## berrybread

Didn't get rapunzel. People at the front of the line gobbled up all the dolls in the blink of an eye. I'm sure some couples came home with 10 dolls. Oh well, I guess I'll try online. From what I could hear they had 24 rapunzel, 28 jasmine, 14 pocahontas and I couldn't hear the rest.


----------



## glenpreece

Yes she was my fav. I don't think they said 40 sets i think the most they had was 40 of one princess and these ppl who can't speak English  don't think even know the names of the girls are selling them on ebay


----------



## KateB

They passed out cards and my mom could get Jasmine & Rapunzel.... The other three were gone...


----------



## piraterunner

Yay!!!!


----------



## LovinmyDisneylife

Well my 4 hour drive to Memphis and staying overnight was definitely worth it. Got all 5 dolls. It was exhausting but totally worth it.


----------



## ReggieB

Congrats on those who were able to get all the dolls, very jealous. Sad for those that didn't get what they wanted. I shall try online tomorrow, but I reckon it's going to be an Ebay job to get them all. I shall wait a week or so, to let the prices steady themselves.


----------



## KuraiKodoku

Just thought of this. I'm away from home so I can't double check with the dolls I have. But on the back of the dolls (cardboard sleeve) there's the Sku/ID #.

Do those match the ID's in the online store? That's how we were able to purchase the Snow White quickly online, for those who were up and posting on the forum a helpful person posted the ID number. We just typed in the ID number in the search of the DisneyStore.com and it took us to the page with the doll. Just tried searching the store with Snow White's ID, the feature still works.

So for those with the Dolls actually in hand (able to get them today), can you PM (so lurkers can't get the numbers) the numbers to the people who want a certain doll? That is, if the numbers match.

Such as glenpreece wants Pocahontas and berrybread wants Rapunzel.
I'd like Jasmine if possible.

One issue i have is that the people who got the dolls today to sell on eBay, will try again tomorrow to buy more dolls online to sell on eBay again...


----------



## glenpreece

KuraiKodoku said:


> Just thought of this. I'm away from home so I can't double check with the dolls I have. But on the back of the dolls (cardboard sleeve) there's the Sku/ID #.
> 
> Do those match the ID's in the online store? That's how we were able to purchase the Snow White quickly online, for those who were up and posting on the forum a helpful person posted the ID number. We just typed in the ID number in the search of the DisneyStore.com and it took us to the page with the doll. Just tried searching the store with Snow White's ID, the feature still works.
> 
> So for those with the Dolls actually in hand (able to get them today), can you PM (so lurkers can't get the numbers) the numbers to the people who want a certain doll? That is, if the numbers match.
> 
> Such as glennpreece wants Pocahontas and berrybread wants Rapunzel.
> I'd like Jasmine if possible.
> 
> One issue i have is that the people who got the dolls today to sell on eBay, will try again tomorrow to buy more dolls online to sell on eBay again...


That's a good idea. If anyone needs Tiana or Rapunzel numbers let me know.


----------



## Queenie122

I'll definitely take ID numbers just in case.

I think the whole point of Disney going down for 45 minutes before the sale is so they can add everything into the site and having it all up and working at noon. At least, I HOPE that is what happens. Unfortunately one little glitch is all is takes for things to go wrong. 

I'm also a little nervous, it sounds like they gave a lot of dolls out of the stores today, more than they were giving previously. So there may be even less available online. 

edit: I'm afraid to look on ebay right now. Has anyone checked? If I do have to get dolls that way, I'm definitely waiting until after Christmas.


----------



## JenGSLP

glenpreece said:


> That's a good idea. If anyone needs Tiana or Rapunzel numbers let me know.



I'd love to get Rapunzel's number, and Jasmine's too if anyone has it.


----------



## KuraiKodoku

At the moment, the "Disney Princess Designer Collection" section on the online store is barren. Nothing there, but the items that used to be there is still on the website. You just need to use the search to find them.


----------



## JenGSLP

I was just curious if anyone went to a New Jersey mall today to try to get dolls, and what was the experience like?   I will be trying on-line tomorrow.  I couldn't get to my local mall today...I had to get my daughter on the bus at 7:45 and then get to work myself.  I've only ordered on line so far (Cinderella, Belle and Ariel...was unable to get Mulan or Snow White).  I'm hoping to be able to get Rapunzel, at the very least!


----------



## Falltime

KuraiKodoku said:


> Just thought of this. I'm away from home so I can't double check with the dolls I have. But on the back of the dolls (cardboard sleeve) there's the Sku/ID #.
> 
> Do those match the ID's in the online store? That's how we were able to purchase the Snow White quickly online, for those who were up and posting on the forum a helpful person posted the ID number. We just typed in the ID number in the search of the DisneyStore.com and it took us to the page with the doll. Just tried searching the store with Snow White's ID, the feature still works.
> 
> So for those with the Dolls actually in hand (able to get them today), can you PM (so lurkers can't get the numbers) the numbers to the people who want a certain doll? That is, if the numbers match.
> 
> Such as glenpreece wants Pocahontas and berrybread wants Rapunzel.
> I'd like Jasmine if possible.
> 
> One issue i have is that the people who got the dolls today to sell on eBay, will try again tomorrow to buy more dolls online to sell on eBay again...



that's why they are shutting down the website for 45 min so that item #'s won't work ahead of the regular search feature - everything will go live at once when it comes back up at 12:00 Est so all forms of searches will work equally whether you type in the item # or the doll name won't make a difference


----------



## KuraiKodoku

Falltime said:


> that's why they are shutting down the website for 45 min so that item #'s won't work ahead of the regular search feature - everything will go live at once when it comes back up at 12:00 Est so all forms of searches will work equally whether you type in the item # or the doll name won't make a difference



I see... Well back to square one then.


----------



## GraceMonica

I am back from my trip to the mall. I will report on it a little later. I have a major headache since I've been up since 4:45 and did A LOT of running around. 

BUT I did get the two I wanted and my friends were able to get the two they wanted, and my brother got one for his DGF, so it was a successful trip for me.


----------



## LM2

I saw a post from NJ. I was 12 in line at Willowbrook in Wayne, NJ. I only got Jasmine and Rapunzel. My mom got Jasmine and we will trade for any one of the three Tiana, Aurora or Poca for our extra Jasmine. When they came out of the store, the had only 7 complete sets. So you know 3 went to employees. My mom got the last Jasmine I got the last Rapunzel.


----------



## princesswendy720

JenGSLP said:


> I was just curious if anyone went to a New Jersey mall today to try to get dolls, and what was the experience like?   I will be trying on-line tomorrow.  I couldn't get to my local mall today...I had to get my daughter on the bus at 7:45 and then get to work myself.  I've only ordered on line so far (Cinderella, Belle and Ariel...was unable to get Mulan or Snow White).  I'm hoping to be able to get Rapunzel, at the very least!



I'm curious too. I was up at 4 am because my dog had an accident. I'm kind of kicking myself for not driving down to the Woodbridge store and getting in line. But if it turns out people were there all night then I won't be as upset. I just want rapunzel so I will try online tomorrow.


----------



## magi1104

Hi Everyone !! This is my first time here. I've been reading these post for months  I had no luck at the Disney Store  But I will try tomorrow online.

I have a Snow White doll that I am willing to trade for a Rapunzel, Jasmin or Tiana. PM if your interested. I live in San Diego.Good Luck everyone.

Magi


----------



## Shibapa

so here I am at the Disney store in Hawaii... the first 3 or 4 people are only buying them to resell.  that angers me.


----------



## Colormyworld

Oh my gosh...this is totally nuts. I really hope that next time they do an event like this, Disney does a better job estimating the popularity/best edition size.

Is anyone's store still getting mugs in/still have mugs? Mine hasn't had any mugs in since the beginning of September and I've been going there pretty frequently. I still need 4 to complete my set 

If anyone is still sending out PMs with the SKU, I'd really appreciate any you have (even if it won't necessarily work, I'd rather be safe than sorry!)


----------



## KateB

Hey! Looking for sku's for Pocahantas, Tianna, & Aurora... pm PLEASE! They might not work but at least it's worth a shot.

GOOD LUCK TOMORROW EVERYONE!


----------



## courtneyljohnston

My fiance and I walked in the mall at 6:30am. They were handing out the last voucher  We didnt get any!! Im so upset!! If anybody has any SKU they are willing to give I would be so greatful!


----------



## GraceMonica

Here's the whole story!

I woke up at 4:45 and made a PB&J. I packed it in my lunch bag with some string cheese, a monster energy drink, and a water bottle.

My friend who was coming with my brother and I arrived a little after 5:15 (we were shooting for 5, but she got lost!) As soon as she got there, we hopped in the car and made our way towards the mall. About 20 minutes later we were there!

We sat in the car and waited. And we waited. AND WE WAITED. Around 6 a couple got out of their vehicle and walked up to the security guard sitting in his patrol car. So we quickly jumped out and followed. The man told us he knew NOTHING about the release and we needed to stay in our cars until 7. 

More people started showing up. There were about 15 people standing around the parking lot ready to swarm the doors. The security guard pulled up to the group of us and told us that he got word that they will be only letting the people there for the dolls in from door one, which was on the other side of the mall. So we all ran to our cars and with to the other entrance.

My mall has three entrances....we ALL went to the wrong one! So the same security guard came driving up and said "I told you its at entrance one!" so we all high tale it to our cars and speed over to the entrance (my brother pulled in front of someone else and they almost didnt stop....ugh!)

So my brother pulled up to the entrance and we hopped out while he parked the car! We were numbers 14, 15, 16, and 17 in line. By that point I was FREAKING out. I knew my DS was NOT getting many in! So we're all there in line and the head of security comes out. He is trying to keep the line calm, which we were for the most part. He said we would ALL get accommodated (that was a real joke) I kept asking him so many questions and he didn't have the slightest of clue to any of them (such as how many dolls there were)

He told us that this entrance would be the ONLY entrance that you could line up for the dolls, and to make sure of it...if anyone got in any other way, they would be removed. They kept good on their word. We waited around until 7:05ish and we all walked in a single file line to the store. I was absolutely amaze of how well we all did. It was like we were back in elementary school. 

We got to the Disney store and they had those divider things in place, so no one could line jump.

We waited. And waited. And waited! Finally around 9AM (I am only assuming it was that early still, this whole day has been a blur!) The manager CM and another CM came out with the tickets. She announced how many there were...26 Jasmine, 22? Rapunzel, 15 Tianas, 13 Pocahontas, and 13 Auroras. (I could be off with some of them, BUT I'm just glad that I was guaranteed Jasmine and Rapunzel so by this point I didnt care about the rest!) They slowly passed out those CUTE CUTE CUTE cards! (I wish we were able to keep them!) And I had Rapunzel, Jasmine, Tiana, and Pocahontas in my hand. I didn't know how that happened, but I guess I just wanted to ensure my friends behind me got them!

I was originally going to get Tiana for myself, but I got the last one, so I gave the card to my friend. (I'm just that nice of a person!) 

Once all the cards were handed out, they announced that there were NO MORE. Ladies were coming up and accusing some of us to be ebayers. One lady screamed out "I will give someone two hundred dollars cash for Rapunzel so I can buy it for my 8 year old daughter!" My friend was going to buy Rapunzel for her step daughter but decided that $200 was a much sweeter deal since she didn't think that her SD would appreciate it. So the lady gave her $200 cash for JUST THE CARD. (The lady ended up paying $260 because she didn't offer to buy it from her after she purchased it, she bought the card from her) 

After I got my two dolls, I came up with a plan to trick my little sister (She's 16!). When we were there at the store last week, she expressed that she wanted the Aladdin and Jasmine barbie dolls! So I bought those as well and told her I wasn't able to get the designer doll for her (Although I did!) And I'm going to give her the Barbie dolls when she gets home from school, and then I'll pull out the Jasmine doll later! I'm hoping to record her reaction. Its going to be a hoot!

So my trip was very much a success. I got Rapunzel and Jasmine. My brother got Rapunzel (for his girlfriend!). My friend Kristen got Tiana and Jasmine. And my other friend Michele got Pocahontas and a Aurora with a missing name plate (she didn't really care about the name plate, she just wanted the doll!)

The head of Security did an AMAZING job. The CM were wonderful, calm, and friendly. So it was SO WORTH IT to wake up that early to do that out of love for my sisters! 

And if you're wondering, ONE person snuck in another door and was standing in line for the dolls before the head of security brought the line in. So before we could walk in, we had to wait for them to escort him out. I'm so happy how things ended up. I had been such a worry wart for the past week! And it's all payed off and worked out for the better for me!

 I wish the best of luck to whomever is buying tomorrow!


----------



## marie1203

We got 2 sets we are half way there. we got to the mall around 3:45am (the mall was supposed to open at 5 but the open the doors earlier than that). We first went to the door security had told me it was going to open first and then after a while I saw there was a another line in a door down the road . So I walked there and left DH in the door we were at. Well after talking to some of the girls they thought that was the door it will be open first. I tried to text my DH to come but he did not got any of the text. When I finally call him he tells me he is inside already. Well I pass the info and everyone starts running to the other door and then security come and open the door everyone was at. So everyone runs back and runs into the mall. DH happen to be first in line. BY that time everyone got in line there was about 14 people already (4:15ish). We lined up and later a few minutes later the security guard came to guard the line. There was one guy that while everyone stood in line he keep writing in a notebook but never was part of the line. So DH asked him if he was getting the dolls he said yes and everyone was confused and told him to get in line. He did not listen and thought for some reason he deserved different treatment. Well when the manager came out and people in line started to complain about the guy he thought he was going to be allowed to be first . That did not happen and he had to ask everyone in line if he mind if he goes first, of course no one liked that (he look like and ebay shark anyway ). Then the manager said they had 10 Auroras, 22 Rapunzels, 20 Pocahontas, 12 Tianas and 18 Jazmins I think those were the numbers. So Dh and I were able to get all of them . It seems the stores got a lot more so that means there will be fewer sets online. Also the manager said they were sold out of all the merchandise and no more of the product was coming in. They only got the dolls and nothing else (no mugs, etc).  For those asking for the sku number it is not going to help tomorrow because the website will be shut down so no matter what everyone will see the dolls at the same time. 

Good Luck to those trying still.


----------



## FirstTripEver

This is just madness, isn't it?  Can anyone please tell me the retail value of the dolls?  I am SO SAD to see the prices on eBay.


----------



## GraceMonica

FirstTripEver said:


> This is just madness, isn't it?  Can anyone please tell me the retail value of the dolls?  I am SO SAD to see the prices on eBay.



$59.50 each.


----------



## castmember19

FirstTripEver said:


> This is just madness, isn't it?  Can anyone please tell me the retail value of the dolls?  I am SO SAD to see the prices on eBay.



Retail price is 59.50.


----------



## ReggieB

Nice to see that some sellers on Ebay had a starting price of $60. Makes a change!


----------



## JenGSLP

LM2 said:


> I saw a post from NJ. I was 12 in line at Willowbrook in Wayne, NJ. I only got Jasmine and Rapunzel. My mom got Jasmine and we will trade for any one of the three Tiana, Aurora or Poca for our extra Jasmine. When they came out of the store, the had only 7 complete sets. So you know 3 went to employees. My mom got the last Jasmine I got the last Rapunzel.



Those are the 2 dolls I really want!  Lucky you!  I live near Rockaway Mall and I know they carried the dolls.  I am sure it was crazy there this morning.  I hope I have some luck on the website tomorrow!


----------



## berrybread

glenpreece said:


> That's a good idea. If anyone needs Tiana or Rapunzel numbers let me know.



I would loveee a rapunzel Id please, even if it won't make a difference, it'll be nice to have! Thank you so much!


----------



## Karamel

Congrats to everyone who got their desired dolls! 

I was in an extreme state of paranoia all the way up until I was in the line in front of my Disney Store this morning at 6:30. Luckily for me though our store definitely got a large number of dolls in. I believe we had about 37 Rapunzel's and 40+ Jasmine's, I was quite surprised. Not sure about the other 3 but I would guess around 20-ish each, judging by the number of people who got them. I was 13 in line and all the dolls were still available.

I would definitely be willing to trade though..my Rapunzel or Tiana for either Ariel (preferably) or Snow White. If anyone is interested feel free to PM me~

I wish the best of luck to everyone attempting to buy their dolls online tomorrow!


----------



## KittyKatta

Our store was a mess. People kept trying to line up all night but Mall security wouldnt even let people in the parking lot until 6AM and when people finally parked and formed a very orderly line the Chief Mall Security guy yelled that we need to get off the property and in the blacktop of the parking lot. So the people who came at 4AM (me) were mixed in with the people coming in at 630AM and he pretty much yelled "Okay, you can line up" which caused a stampede and so I ended up in the middle of the line (and of course being our of luck for a doll).

It was unfortunate and as much as I'd like to blame Mall Security, I'm kinda upset at Disney Store too because this whole delay was supposed to be to think things through better and establish a more orderly procedure. But even though a line was made at 7AM, they said they werent allowed to "share info" on how many they received so we had to sit there like dummies for two hours until they finally said "Okay, we only got 15". 

I was definitely there early enough to get the set, but because I'm not the type to push people then I lost out to mob mentality.


----------



## DrJUSC

I was unable to get any dolls today. I have a Mulan to trade in South Orange County California for any of the 5 dolls. Let me know. Please help


----------



## courtneyljohnston

Im brand new to these forums. How do we pm someone! haha I feel so out of the loop!! Looking for sku numbers so I can get a little help! I have the first 5 dolls and praying I get the remaining 5. The snow white ordeal has me so nervous!!!! Thanks guys!!!


----------



## berrybread

KittyKatta said:


> Our store was a mess. People kept trying to line up all night but Mall security wouldnt even let people in the parking lot until 6AM and when people finally parked and formed a very orderly line the Chief Mall Security guy yelled that we need to get off the property and in the blacktop of the parking lot. So the people who came at 4AM (me) were mixed in with the people coming in at 630AM and he pretty much yelled "Okay, you can line up" which caused a stampede and so I ended up in the middle of the line (and of course being our of luck for a doll).
> 
> It was unfortunate and as much as I'd like to blame Mall Security, I'm kinda upset at Disney Store too because this whole delay was supposed to be to think things through better and establish a more orderly procedure. But even though a line was made at 7AM, they said they werent allowed to "share info" on how many they received so we had to sit there like dummies for two hours until they finally said "Okay, we only got 15".
> 
> I was definitely there early enough to get the set, but because I'm not the type to push people then I lost out to mob mentality.



That's so awful. I'm so sorry about that  If it makes you feel any better, I couldn't get the doll I wanted either


----------



## KuraiKodoku

So is there an idea of which doll was the most popular that everyone was scrambling for?

I know there were more Rapunzels and Jasmine since there's a bigger allotment, while the rest only have 4000 each.


----------



## jandii

Queenie122 said:


> ...I think the whole point of Disney going down for 45 minutes before the sale is so they can add everything into the site and having it all up and working at noon...



Yes, that is correct.  The downtime is so they can update the cache on their servers so that the browse-able pages & named search results will be available to everyone.  This will basically make the #'s irrelevant however, one thing the numbers do is get you directly to the item page, bypassing a "search results" page and decreasing the amount of clicks needed to get to the actual doll page.

I do have a list of all of the numbers that allow you to search for the doll; they are not active in the system until the product is added to the website (hence they currently don't work -- former numbers still do work).

With all that said, I lucked out today and completed my collection (thus can bypass tomorrow) however I don't have enough posts to reply to PM's for the numbers which means I either post them here (for everyone to see) or need a staff member or mod to PM me so I can send them out.


----------



## glenpreece

i would like the one for Pocahontas if possible please


----------



## jandii

KuraiKodoku said:


> So is there an idea of which doll was the most popular that everyone was scrambling for?
> 
> I know there were more Rapunzels and Jasmine since there's a bigger allotment, while the rest only have 4000 each.



Everyone in line was getting all 5 if they could.

Aurora seems to have 1 or 2 less available then Tiana & Pocahontas. At the store I was at, they had 8 Aurora's, 10 Tiana & Pocahontas, 17 or so Rapunzel & 20 or so Jasmine.  Most of the numbers seem to be around these, at least in the midwest from what I've seen.

My guess is the Aurora being sent out instead of Mulan caused her to be less & the extra Rapunzel's in London (probably due to be released on 10/3 when Rapunzel became an official princess) are why Jasmine has the most quantity at the stores I've seen.


----------



## KuraiKodoku

jandii said:


> Yes, that is correct.  The downtime is so they can update the cache on their servers so that the browse-able pages & named search results will be available to everyone.  This will basically make the #'s irrelevant however, one thing the numbers do is get you directly to the item page, bypassing a "search results" page and decreasing the amount of clicks needed to get to the actual doll page.
> 
> I do have a list of all of the numbers that allow you to search for the doll; they are not active in the system until the product is added to the website (hence they currently don't work -- former numbers still do work).
> 
> With all that said, I lucked out today and completed my collection (thus can bypass tomorrow) however I don't have enough posts to reply to PM's for the numbers which means I either post them here (for everyone to see) or need a staff member or mod to PM me so I can send them out.



I believe you need 10 posts before you can PM people, I believe? So try posting some comments in other forums. There are some great discussions going on in the Forums.

And that's what I thought, when you search the number it takes you directly to the page you want. And every second counts in the scramble.

I'd like the Jasmine one if possible.
I wish I could drive, I would have traveled a far distance just to try and get her.


----------



## KateB

If someone has the numbers for Poccahontas, Tianna, and/or Aurora please PM me...

Hoping having the numbers will prevent the extra clicks tomorrow so that I can finish my collection.


----------



## ORLYkelly

jessrose18 said:


> 3rd in line in mn... Mall said doors unlock at 6 but they were unlocked when we got here and someone was already in line and somebody budged when we ran in even though I was first at door for awhile.... 13 ppl in line now... Good luck!



Ah lucky you! I walked by on my way to work at like 8 am because I'm planning on buying online and not in store but I thought i'd check it out anyways. Did most everybody get a doll? I heard they didn't get a very big ship met which is weird figuring its the freaking mall of america. I saw a group who were from out of state and she's like we didn't make the cut ): sad. I hope you got the dolls you wanted! i feel a lot of people were ebay scalpers which is sad. I'm still glad you got yours!


----------



## luckyleo81

If anyone has the sku for Aurora I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Hannahlovesdisney

I got the entire set!!!! I was at the mall at 3am and was 2nd in line. Thank goodness! I wish everyone luck tomorrow with the online ordering!!!! refresh everytime you can and be online early. I bought the first 5 online.


----------



## bluethoughts2581

I was able to get Tiana, Jasmine and Rapunzel this morning. I REALLY wanted Pocahontas but 1 person before me got the last one! It sucked that a crooked family of 5 bought 5 sets of each doll! They somehow spent the night in line and even had grandma there!! PURE GREED!!!!!!! Oh well, I will try online for Pocahontas tomorrow and I'm already nervous because I REFUSE to pay eBay prices!!!!


----------



## glenpreece

Shibapa said:


> so here I am at the Disney store in Hawaii... the first 3 or 4 people are only buying them to resell.  that angers me.


so true since there was ebay ads from haiwaii even before they went on sale


----------



## bluethoughts2581

The store I went to, had 29 Rapunzel, 36 jasmine and 18 each of Aurora, Tiana and Pocahontas.


----------



## BigGreen73

If anyone could share any of the sku #'s with me that would be appreciated. Never hurts having a back-up in place...


----------



## bluethoughts2581

It's frustrating that essentially the people who didn't follow the rules got all 5 dolls and many of the people who did follow them, went home empty handed:/


----------



## glenpreece

oh and the last five are going for $250 each on kijiijii in Toronto ridiculous!!! I knew those people in front were resellers.


----------



## KuraiKodoku

glenpreece said:


> oh and the last five are going for $250 each on kijiijii in Toronto ridiculous!!! I knew those people in front were resellers.



What's kijiijii? Is that an open market? or something like eBay?


----------



## tajmom

HI,
I woyld really like the Jasmine doll. If anyone has the SKU please let me know. I wont be picky tho. If I can get even one I would be happy. Does anyone have the SKU #'s. Thank you


----------



## tajmom

SOrry forgot to put that you can pm me for the jasmine sku#. Im wishing, I was out at the mall at 4:45 just for them to tell me at 9am that they ran out at about 6 people ahead of me


----------



## bluethoughts2581

Is the sku the number on the barcode?


----------



## momE4

I went with my 17 year old daughter and they denied her from buying the dolls because she did not have her ID.  They said that she looked too young.  She really is 17, but they did not believe her.

Any sku's would be GREATLY appreciated!!

Thanks!


----------



## PrincessMeaghanAlyce

I would love the skus for Rapunzel and Aurora: thise are the two my daughter wants!

Also does anyone know if they are selling the dolls on the uk website?  all the blog posts give time of online sale for US and Canada only


----------



## jessrose18

what part of the number is the skew and where do you type it in on the website?????  any advice would help!


----------



## KuraiKodoku

bluethoughts2581 said:


> I was able to get Tiana, Jasmine and Rapunzel this morning. I REALLY wanted Pocahontas but 1 person before me got the last one! It sucked that a crooked family of 5 bought 5 sets of each doll! They somehow spent the night in line and even had grandma there!! PURE GREED!!!!!!! Oh well, I will try online for Pocahontas tomorrow and I'm already nervous because I REFUSE to pay eBay prices!!!!



Okay that's kind of depressing.


----------



## KuraiKodoku

Okay, I kind of regret typing the original advice about searching with item numbers. I was trying to help out others. Without alerting the eBay Lurkers.
But now it looks like a lot of people are signing up now (today) just to SKU beg. 

I signed up so I could discuss with people about their experiences and to have people to chat to when judgement day occurs...

My main plan was to constantly refresh the princess page. But the extra option was nice.


----------



## PrincessMeaghanAlyce

Not for nothing but if you want to offer advice then yes people will ask.  We are all trying to collect the dolls.  I don't think it's sku begging.  I have read these posts since day one. Just bc I haven't posted does not make one an ebayer. Jeesh people are out of control with the attitudes over these dolls.


----------



## KuraiKodoku

PrincessMeaghanAlyce said:


> Not for nothing but if you want to offer advice then yes people will ask.  We are all trying to collect the dolls.  I don't think it's sku begging.  I have read these posts since day one. Just bc I haven't posted does not make one an ebayer. Jeesh people are out of control with the attitudes over these dolls.



I know that there are some legit lurkers. But then there are some that actually are eBay lurkers. I've heard in another forum, don't know if here or somewhere else. People begged for the Snow White one, then later turned around to gloat that they bought it and was going to sell it on eBay.

I think the limited number on these has gotten everyone on edge. Even me, and I guess my stress is showing. I should go and do something else to calm myself. It reminds me of the scramble I have trying to get limited edition ComicCon items.


----------



## glenpreece

KuraiKodoku said:


> What's kijiijii? Is that an open market? or something like eBay?


it's online classified ads.


----------



## bluethoughts2581

So I just went on the Disney store website to update all my account info and the site is ALREADY lagging!!!!!! Oh, I'M SOOOOOO NERVOUS!!! I added the animator Pocahontas doll just in case I only have time to get Poca, I will already have another item in my cart to count as free shipping! Is anyone else really nervous????? My hand will be shacking as I move my mouse around


----------



## jessrose18

I got sku 's for Rapunzel, jasmine and tiana will trade for poch, and aurora...pm me please


----------



## bluethoughts2581

Rapunzel is SUPER CUTE!!!!! I really love her and Tiana!!! My partner said Jasmone is giving him a Kardashian vibe...UGH!!!! I don't like those girls!!! Can anyone on here post pics of Pocahontas if you were able to get her today?? I would REALLY appreciate it


----------



## piraterunner

glenpreece said:


> oh and the last five are going for $250 each on kijiijii in Toronto ridiculous!!! I knew those people in front were resellers.



Glen said " the two blondes in front of the line, and the short loud fat guy, and another guy near the front that left for a while and came back shaved and dressed on a suit were all resellers. they were in cahoots together. They pretended like they didn't know each other and then they all hopped into an Escalade which was parked by our car" he keep feeding Glen lines like today we are all hero's  and pretending he was talking to his daughter on the phone  When Stella goes to sleep i'll check the SKU for you.


----------



## ORLYkelly

Anybody have the SKU for Rapunzel and or Jasmine I'll love you forever!


----------



## princesswendy720

Just curious...are we sure the SKU on the box is the same as the item number on the online store? Has anyone confirmed with one of the already released/sold out dolls?


----------



## KuraiKodoku

bluethoughts2581 said:


> So I just went on the Disney store website to update all my account info and the site is ALREADY lagging!!!!!! Oh, I'M SOOOOOO NERVOUS!!! I added the animator Pocahontas doll just in case I only have time to get Poca, I will already have another item in my cart to count as free shipping! Is anyone else really nervous????? My hand will be shacking as I move my mouse around



You're not the only one, I think everyone gets antsy especially close to the time it goes live.

As for the website slowness, I think it's just the account maintenance section. I find it takes a while doing that stuff, such as checking orders.

While the main site is fine. Just sometimes, some pages don't load.

Last time I had the Jasmine shirt in my cart for free shipping. But then when my items arrived the shirt with hanger was tossed into the box with my Doll, with no padding. So it could rattle around.


----------



## KuraiKodoku

princesswendy720 said:


> Just curious...are we sure the SKU on the box is the same as the item number on the online store? Has anyone confirmed with one of the already released/sold out dolls?



The numbers aren't the same. My Snow White on the box is different than the item number on the page. But the page redirects.

Don't know if they changed it though for the new dolls. They might, to thwart the search of ID numbers.


----------



## glenpreece

piraterunner said:


> Glen said " the two blondes in front of the line, and the short loud fat guy, and another guy near the front that left for a while and came back shaved and dressed on a suit were all resellers. they were in cahoots together. They pretended like they didn't know each other and then they all hopped into an Escalade which was parked by our car" he keep feeding Glen lines like today we are all hero's  and pretending he was talking to his daughter on the phone  When Stella goes to sleep i'll check the SKU for you.


LOL I would like to call them some names but they will just get edited out!!!


----------



## glenpreece

piraterunner said:


> Glen said " the two blondes in front of the line, and the short loud fat guy, and another guy near the front that left for a while and came back shaved and dressed on a suit were all resellers. they were in cahoots together. They pretended like they didn't know each other and then they all hopped into an Escalade which was parked by our car" he keep feeding Glen lines like today we are all hero's  and pretending he was talking to his daughter on the phone  When Stella goes to sleep i'll check the SKU for you.


I wouldn't be surprised if the guy behind me was a reseller too. He seemed too slick to be just there for his kid.


----------



## LLW

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## figment41

I thought the disneystore.com site was going to announce the time tey were to be released did I miss an email??


----------



## luckyleo81

They'll be released 12 pm est/9 am pst 

Here's a link to the announcement 
http://blog.disneystore.com/blog/20...announces-designer-doll-release-schedule.html

Do you think that we'll be logged out of our accounts when they shut down the website? Trying to decide if I want to go for Aurora first and then give a shot at Rapunzel or if I should try to get them both at the same time and risk losing out on both of them.  Does anyone know what happens if we have 2 dolls in our cart but one is sold out by the time we finish checkout? Do we get the one in stock or is the entire order dead in its tracks?


----------



## jessrose18

just bought a belle animation doll online, got 10% off with my mystery code... our disney store was out of belle, rapunzel and ariel... i thought belle was too cute to pass up, even though rapunzel is cute too.


----------



## ORLYkelly

Anybody have experience with ordering these dolls online? Is there a direct link on the homepage or do we have to search it?


----------



## aurorabelleyoho

Hi

I am interested in trading Snow White or Mulan for Pochahontos, Jasmine, Rapunzel or possibly sleeping beauty or Tianna.  

My daughter wants all of the new 5 dolls that came out today and because I am an attorney and in court all week, I was unable to get to the store today and will be unable to be on my computer tomorrow.  She has told me that she doesn't care if I trade Mulan or Snow white for the last 5.

My ebay user name is momof4greatkids - I have been a reputable seller for over 10 years (if you want to check my credibility).  

I am new to these boards but not to the Disney community.  I belong to many other groups.  Have been to both Disneyworld and Disneyland every year for the past 12 years.

If anyone wants to trade please contact me.  

Nicolle


----------



## GraceMonica

glenpreece said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the guy behind me was a reseller too. He seemed too slick to be just there for his kid.



The guy in front of me today was a HUGE ebay scum. He asked my brother if he could buy three of the dolls "for his nieces" He even had a BUNCH of pictures on his phone of little kids. I doubt he has any, but I guess he does it for the whole act. He managed to get the boyfriend of the girl in front of him to buy a few. What a jerk! He was LYING the whole time this morning. "OH my TWO DAUGHTERS WANT THE SAME DOLL AND MY WIFE SAID I COULD ONLY GET 5 BUT I GUESS SHE DIDN'T KNOW YOU CAN ONLY GET ONE OF EACH." Just thinking about him makes me want to punt his face in. Ugh. Ugh. Ugh! And he said "I'm just getting the newest one...whats her name (he asked me about 10 times) Rapunzel" Once the tickets came around..."I'LL HAVE ONE OF EACH" With his sly grin on his face. I'm just glad there was a full set by time it got to me so I could ask for all five and give the ones my friends wanted theirs. They were right behind me in line, but we all just got nervous!

Oh, and I'm not giving out the sku to any simply because I don't feel like getting up to go check them. I'm exhausted and I really don't care much about these dolls anymore. My mom and sister wanted me to try for the other three. But I said no. I don't want to stress over it or waste any more money. I would have liked the Tiana doll, but my friend wanted her more, so I was happy to give her up. Same goes to Pocahontas. I'm glad this is all over with for me. I'll still be checking back on this board just to see how people are doing with it. 

And for people who are displaying them, please take pictures! I wanna see what all your hard work has done!


----------



## jandii

KuraiKodoku said:


> ...Don't know if they changed it though for the new dolls. They might, to thwart the search of ID numbers.



Possible, but most likely won't happen.  Their site is structured around the ids and they'd need to re-engineer or re-id the existing dolls.  The 45-minute scheduled downtime is designed to alleviate the searching to get to the dolls before browsing.


----------



## bluethoughts2581

I would like to see pics of peoples displays....these girls need to be SHOWN OFF!!! LOL......I have a really small apt and no shelving(i need to buy some)......But for now my girls are in their bag on the floor


----------



## jandii

luckyleo81 said:


> ...Do you think that we'll be logged out of our accounts when they shut down the website? Trying to decide if I want to go for Aurora first and then give a shot at Rapunzel or if I should try to get them both at the same time and risk losing out on both of them.  Does anyone know what happens if we have 2 dolls in our cart but one is sold out by the time we finish checkout? Do we get the one in stock or is the entire order dead in its tracks?



Most likely will be logged out, it all depends what they do with existing cookies and tickets; just make sure your login/password are stored in your browser.  The site will probably operate how it does currently when something sells out, most likely it will alert you that an item is no longer available (guessing here).  Finally, remember that cookies (and thus logins, shopping carts and what not) are tied to the browser, not the computer.  There is no reason why you couldn't operate on a single computer with multiple browsers.


----------



## bluethoughts2581

I need some advice, I REALLY REALLY want Ariel!! And I REALLY don't wanna pay some ebay seller...BUT I don't wanna wait it out and have her prices go up or even worse, she ends up being very hard to find. What do any of you think I should do? Have any of you bitten the bullet and spent hundreds for your favorite princess? I have some of the newer princesses and hopefully I can get the others tomorrow....Does anyone on here have an Ariel that they would like to trade?? and if so, for who?
Thanks in advance


----------



## LM2

JenGSLP said:


> Those are the 2 dolls I really want!  Lucky you!  I live near Rockaway Mall and I know they carried the dolls.  I am sure it was crazy there this morning.  I hope I have some luck on the website tomorrow!


We have an extra Jasmine so we can trade if you end up with a Poca, S Beauty , or Tiana extra. I live about ten minutes from Rockaway Mall.


----------



## KuraiKodoku

bluethoughts2581 said:


> I would like to see pics of peoples displays....these girls need to be SHOWN OFF!!! LOL......I have a really small apt and no shelving(i need to buy some)......But for now my girls are in their bag on the floor



My Dolls aren't any better. I'm waiting to find the perfect Curio cabinet/Display cabinet that I can fit them into. So they're on shelves between my dvds and books.

Old Pic:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/21907187@N04/6245134740/

Currently I have my Pocahontas Animator's Doll next to her. I need to take pics of my other dolls.


----------



## asatira

JenGSLP said:


> I was just curious if anyone went to a New Jersey mall today to try to get dolls, and what was the experience like?   I will be trying on-line tomorrow.  I couldn't get to my local mall today...I had to get my daughter on the bus at 7:45 and then get to work myself.  I've only ordered on line so far (Cinderella, Belle and Ariel...was unable to get Mulan or Snow White).  I'm hoping to be able to get Rapunzel, at the very least!


Hi JenGslp, I was at the Paramus Park mall @ 5:45. It has 4 entrances outside of the major dept stores. I walked in the west entrance and was surprised that I was actually inside the mall. A mall manager found me and escorted me to the the south entrance where the line was said to be. I was 9th in line. Mall security was amazing and kept everyone in the loop. Adequately staffed also. DS manager came out  3 times to go over the process and it all ran smoothly... Though there were people *****ing thinking there were line cutters up front but I was there and no such thing was happening. There may have been 14 complete sets of 5 and then a little extra of Rap & Jaz.


----------



## GraceMonica

bluethoughts2581 said:


> Rapunzel is SUPER CUTE!!!!! I really love her and Tiana!!! My partner said Jasmone is giving him a Kardashian vibe...UGH!!!! I don't like those girls!!! Can anyone on here post pics of Pocahontas if you were able to get her today?? I would REALLY appreciate it



I dont think Jasmine has a Kardashian vibe at all.  Jasmine is seriously my favorite of the remaining five! She's so beautiful and in no way I think she looks like one of the K sisters! My friend got Pocahontas and I totally forgot to look at it before she left! Kicking myself for that. I bet she's as beautiful as the rest though!


----------



## DizneyDogs

luckyleo81 said:


> They'll be released 12 pm est/9 am pst
> 
> Here's a link to the announcement
> http://blog.disneystore.com/blog/20...announces-designer-doll-release-schedule.html
> 
> Do you think that we'll be logged out of our accounts when they shut down the website? Trying to decide if I want to go for Aurora first and then give a shot at Rapunzel or if I should try to get them both at the same time and risk losing out on both of them.  Does anyone know what happens if we have 2 dolls in our cart but one is sold out by the time we finish checkout? Do we get the one in stock or is the entire order dead in its tracks?



I am not sure if you are asking if you should place two separate orders?  I personally would try to order all on the same order as Disney will be scrutinizing multiple orders from the same account to make sure it's only 1 per doll and it might hold up your order if you place more than 1 order for separate dolls.  If an item is out of stock when you get to checkout the website takes it out of your basket (that's how it works on pins and vinylmations when I have been in this same type of situation before)


----------



## mafpi

I just wanted to give my two cents worth. It gives me a laugh when I read about all theese posts about bitter people who were not able to buy the dolls because by the time they got there, the line was long.  Then they go and call ebay sellers names.  Thats whats so funny.  If you wanted the dolls that bad, then you should of waited in line at noon yesterday.  Everybody has the right to purchase the dolls.  Everybody had the choice to line up when they wanted to.  Everybody had the right to purchase one of each doll up to five dolls if there place in line gave them that opportunity.  Everybody has the right to do as they please with the dolls once they purchase them, wether it is displaying them on a shelf, giving them to there 9 year old as a gift, giving it to there 2 year old to play with, put them for sale on ebay and even smash them into a 1000 pieces right in front of you.  Now granted that wouldn't be nice, but that is there right.  My daughter really wants Jasmine, now I chose to not go to my nearest DS to wait in line.  I will try to buy on line if I can.  If I dont get one, then it is my choice to buy one on ebay if I wish.  Now it might hurt to pay more,  but I wont get mad about it.  Now if I dont, my daughter might be disappointed, but OH well, thats life, she will get over it and continue to live a happy healthy life.  Now whats more ironic about all the ebay complaints, is that you have caused the ebay market for it by the frenzy of MUST HAVE you all created.  If you refuse to buy on ebay, the price will go down.  Now I know I will get alot of spiteful remarks, but I will just enjoy reading those.  This thread has become an enjoyment to read, kind of like a good book.


----------



## bluethoughts2581

GraceMonica said:


> I dont think Jasmine has a Kardashian vibe at all.  Jasmine is seriously my favorite of the remaining five! She's so beautiful and in no way I think she looks like one of the K sisters! My friend got Pocahontas and I totally forgot to look at it before she left! Kicking myself for that. I bet she's as beautiful as the rest though!



I think jasmine is pretty also.... I really hope I can get Pocahontas tomorrow


----------



## momE4

mafpi said:


> I just wanted to give my two cents worth.... This thread has become an enjoyment to read, kind of like a good book.



Loved your post!  I agree!


----------



## JenGSLP

LM2 said:


> We have an extra Jasmine so we can trade if you end up with a Poca, S Beauty , or Tiana extra. I live about ten minutes from Rockaway Mall.



Oh great, thanks!  If I have anything to trade I will let you know!!


----------



## princesswendy720

KuraiKodoku said:


> The numbers aren't the same. My Snow White on the box is different than the item number on the page. But the page redirects.
> 
> Don't know if they changed it though for the new dolls. They might, to thwart the search of ID numbers.



Ahh..well in that case if anyone is willing to share/PM me Rapunzel's SKU I would greatly appreciate it. Cinderella and Rapunzel are the only two I really wanted.

Good luck to all!


----------



## ChezaBelle

Hello all! I'm glad to hear most of you at least had some luck at the stores!  I wish I could have been one of those people that camped out from 3am, but alas, I have teaching practicum to do. That reminds me of the time my husband waited in line for the Wii release at WalMart...  There was a whole group of them that camped out for 36 hours.  Oh boy... Anyway, I may try to order a few online if it works out tomorrow.  Can anyone tell me how much shipping is from DisneyStore.com? Thanks so much!


----------



## berrybread

mafpi said:


> I just wanted to give my two cents worth. It gives me a laugh when I read about all theese posts about bitter people who were not able to buy the dolls because by the time they got there, the line was long.  Then they go and call ebay sellers names.  Thats whats so funny.  If you wanted the dolls that bad, then you should of waited in line at noon yesterday.  Everybody has the right to purchase the dolls.  Everybody had the choice to line up when they wanted to.  Everybody had the right to purchase one of each doll up to five dolls if there place in line gave them that opportunity.  Everybody has the right to do as they please with the dolls once they purchase them, wether it is displaying them on a shelf, giving them to there 9 year old as a gift, giving it to there 2 year old to play with, put them for sale on ebay and even smash them into a 1000 pieces right in front of you.  Now granted that wouldn't be nice, but that is there right.  My daughter really wants Jasmine, now I chose to not go to my nearest DS to wait in line.  I will try to buy on line if I can.  If I dont get one, then it is my choice to buy one on ebay if I wish.  Now it might hurt to pay more,  but I wont get mad about it.  Now if I dont, my daughter might be disappointed, but OH well, thats life, she will get over it and continue to live a happy healthy life.  Now whats more ironic about all the ebay complaints, is that you have caused the ebay market for it by the frenzy of MUST HAVE you all created.  If you refuse to buy on ebay, the price will go down.  Now I know I will get alot of spiteful remarks, but I will just enjoy reading those.  This thread has become an enjoyment to read, kind of like a good book.



That's funny, usually people don't go out of their way to write a big paragraph complaining about a good book.


----------



## mafpi

berrybread said:


> That's funny, usually people don't go out of their way to write a big paragraph complaining about a good book.



Its a compliment.  People write reviews about books all the time.  And not out of my way at all.  Only a couple of minutes of my time.


----------



## berrybread

mafpi said:


> Its a compliment.  People write reviews about books all the time.  And not out of my way at all.  Only a couple of minutes of my time.



Yes because that makes sense.


----------



## mafpi

berrybread said:


> Yes because that makes sense.


----------



## figment41

If anyone would like to share the sku with me I would greatley appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## axt0143

Well, it was a bust. I woke up at 5 to get there around 6..and it was pointless

I didn't get one doll

the person ahead of me got ONE jasmine and that's it

notables

two best friends got one jasmine each, 

family of 3 got several of each..but they missed i think tiana and rapunzel 

family of 4 each got one of each..20 dolls one household

they really should have made it per household instead of per 17 year old with ID

now i have google chrome and  internet explorer open, loaded up two cards, set up everything just right

have no idea how this is going to work

besides the d store blog, is there anything on disneystore.com suggesting the dolls? adult has no link to designer collection..princess section only has animator series


----------



## ORLYkelly

axt0143 said:


> Well, it was a bust. I woke up at 5 to get there around 6..and it was pointless
> 
> I didn't get one doll
> 
> the person ahead of me got ONE jasmine and that's it
> 
> notables
> 
> two best friends got one jasmine each,
> 
> family of 3 got several of each
> 
> family of 4 got one of each
> 
> they really should have made it per household instead of per 17 year old with ID
> 
> now i have google chrome and  internet explorer open, loaded up two cards, set up everything just right
> 
> have no idea how this is going to work
> 
> besides the d store blog, is there anything on disneystore.com suggesting the dolls? adult has no link to designer collection..princess section only has animator series



My friend had the same problem. She went to the MOA which is the closest and thinking because um it's the largest mall in america it would have more than 7 sets of each, and it didn't /: I walked by the crowd on my way to work and I asked my friend what her chances were and she said that the first like 5 people were ebay scalpers, probably only 10-12 got cards. She didn't get one and neither did the rest. I'm doing the same thing you are I'm just waiting till the morning. I didn't even want to try going to the stores because unless you got there at the break of dawn it was really difficult, at least at the MOA disney store. No, no other sites are talking about the online release, I'd just stick to the time schedule and go from there. Good Luck online!


----------



## movingthestars

I cannot believe how crazy all this is!!!!!!!! I am not living in the States right now so I asked my mother to go, she lives in VA and she got there maybe 6:30am and was 8th in line, they opened another door first and she got pushed back in the line because of that but apparently people were so angry about it (and they were getting so loud and rowdy because of having to move back in line) THE STORE CALLED THE POLICE! What?!?! 

She picked up Tiana and Jasmine for me which I am grateful for, and the lady in front of her was really nice and I guess they got talking and she ended up selling my mom a Cinderella doll for $60 (I guess she brought it to trade but no one wanted to).

Just... wow....


----------



## Aquacleo05

Got all 5! Ive been reading what other people had to go through and the place I went Bellevue Square Mall is WA state seems like I had it easy. Got there at 530 stupidly didnt notice door was unlcoked by 6am realized it got into disney with 10 people already in line the people in front of me and my sister got there 5 minutes beofre we did so for us it was like if we dont get them all it would suck for just being stupid and not realizing the door was open. The staff was amazing funny and nice gave us girls princess nametags and the boys got toy story name tags everyone was relaxed and chill people got to take bathroom breaks and even go get coffee we all had fun talking and joking. in the long run there was about only 22 ppl in line by the time they gave tickets out. they had 14 complete sets and im not sure of how many dolls in total defiantley not a lot like ive been reading from other posts.  We didnt get told how many of each doll there was. And they got our names so and were able to start ringing us out 30 minutes before openeing we walked in handed our card they  had already scanned all the dolls u were getting on the reciepts then held the transaction so it was a quick scan of the reciept and a swipe of the card and two minutes later I walked out with my dolls.Only one women freaked out while my sister was paying saying she followed the rules..she got there at 930... when the store opened disney realeased the info on lining up at a certain time and the tickets getting handed out. Sorry to everyone who didnt get a doll hopefully you guys have luck tomorrow morning online!


----------



## erinaluk

does anyone know the sku numbers for pocahontas and jasmine? we are collecting the dark haired princesses for our daughter and i am praying to get a pocahontas and/or jasmine tomorrow online! 

this is so ridiculous with the ebay people ruining it for the rest of us!


----------



## chrisl95111

erinaluk said:


> does anyone know the sku numbers for pocahontas and jasmine? we are collecting the dark haired princesses for our daughter and i am praying to get a pocahontas and/or jasmine tomorrow online!
> 
> this is so ridiculous with the ebay people ruining it for the rest of us!



I agree. It is my daughter's birthday on the 30th and I would love to get her Rapunzel! Hopefully I am a lucky one. She's been asking for it so I hope I don't disappoint her...


----------



## natasja

for people in europe they are online now at the uk site. 

i have got the 2 i want rapuznel and aurora.


----------



## Bubbles29693

Ive been watching the disney store UK website all morning as soon as they went online my mum went to buy a Jasmine for me for christmas, it was in the basket and them BAM it had disappeared within like 2 seconds of my mum going to pay for ti!!! So i got a Tiana instead which Im happy about because she was my second choice 

Good luck to those trying on the disney store USA later they seem to disappear very quickly!!!


----------



## Shibapa

I am SOOO happy!!


----------



## Turk February

I'm curious why everyone is asking for SKU numbers when the entire Disney Store site is going to be down before they put the dolls up.  It's not like you're going to be able to backdoor search while their website is down.  Waste of time IMO because once they go back live, everyone is gonna have the same opportunity.


----------



## cocosianelle

I've been lurking over here for the past few months but I had to join to say WOW what an epic display you have Shibapa!!! Sooo jealous!

So I was lucky enough that my husband purchase the first five dolls for me until dollmania set in. Were in the UK so travelled 3 hours to London yesterday morning (also my birthday!!) but only managed to get Aurora & Rapunzel. I didn't think their would be too many people in the UK as the hype as been so much bigger in America. I was really nervous when the dolls went on sale this morning in the UK but again I have been lucky to secure my remaining 3 - well I'll wait for the dispatch email before I get my hopes up too much!

I had another look over my dolls this morning and to my horror I found a big stain on Rapunzels skirt! I was soooo gutted and wish I'd inspected her more yesterday because they had a lot left over so I could've exchanger her. I rang the guest services telephone number this morning and explained what had happened. The lady said I would need to return it to the store to which I kindly explained that this was impossible seeing as it would be a 6+ hours round trip - no chance! She then asked me to send photo's so I took some but in the meantime I called my local store to see if they would take her back and they will! So i've ordered another Rapunzel online as she is the only one left and will see what she is like...

Has anyone else found this with the Rapunzel dolls - compared to others she seems to have been rushed - be interesting what you guys over the pond say too...?

I don't want to come across as a moaner but I just think paying £50 for a doll I want it to be perfect!


----------



## QVCshopper

I would like the Skus for Rapunzel and Aurora. Those are the only two I'm going to try for, so if someone wouldn't mind pm-ing me, I'd appreciate it. Not sure it will work, but it's worth a shot.

Also, has anyone debated using the Disney Store app, or are you just trying on the website? I may try on the computer and my iPad at the same time. My daughter wants just one, but I've fully prepared her for none. Wish we bought Ariel in the beginning, but doesn't everyone? I've just been waiting for these two since we passed on Ariel.


----------



## Queenie122

So what strategy are you all using? I'm debating between trying to get them all in my cart fast and checkout or just putting in the dolls I really, really want then going back in and trying to get the others. Decisions!


----------



## dobiemom

Gorgeous display Shibapa! 

Good luck to everyone today. I am only trying for one of the remaining 5 but I am still a bit worried and nervous.


----------



## cocosianelle

I did that with Tiana because I panicked a bit - when I refreshed the page at 9am it was still stuck on the Disney facebook announcement so you had to physically search for them so be prepared to do that.

If you search for 'Designer' they should all come up at once as this is what I did when I added Jasmine & Pocahontas.


----------



## enelrad

New to board.Love evryone's comments.It gives me comfort that i'm not alone.I have such a headache from no sleep thinking about today.I am not the most computer saavy person so forgive my writing.Good luck to all .i am sending out all my good vibrations yo all.


----------



## enelrad

gorgeous display shibapa.


----------



## LM2

Wow wow wow


----------



## GraceMonica

Wow! Lovely to see all 11 dolls lined up *Shibapa*! That's quite a collection! 

So as I shown a while back I had cardboard holding my boxes up and as suggested by another I could possibly turn the box and do without the cardboard (which was only temporary anyway!) So I did on Cindy and Snow White and I left the reflective cardboard (mirror like) with Belle! 

I can't wait to find a frame for the note cards. I haven't decided how I'm going to do that. I was originally thinking all ten in a frame. Then I though two frames of five. I don't know though. It's still in the works!

And I don't know if I mentioned this before, but when I'm in DL and WDW I will attempt to get a set of the note cards signed by the princesses. (At least I'm hoping I will!)  

And I have officially decided NOT to try for any more dolls on the website. I kept debating whether or not I should attempt to get Aurora, Tiana, Or Pocah, But I have officially decided to save the rest of my money for DLR and WDW. 

 SO, Good luck to EVERYONE out there!


----------



## courtneyljohnston

Im hoping the sku numbers do not work!! This just gives those ebay people a chance to double their money!!! Makes me sick!!! I hope karma comes back to get them! 

I need 4 more dolls!!! Im so afraid of the dreaded email!!! We will all be on pins and needles for a week!!!

good luck guys!!!


----------



## JenGSLP

I am so hoping to get Rapunzel!  Jasmine would be nice too, but if I can just get one I will be happy.  My dad is going to help out and try to get some dolls on the website this afternoon too.  If we end up with any doubles, I will definitely come to this board first to see if anyone wants to buy (and I will only ask for what I paid, I am not looking to make any money!)   But I hope each of us here can get what we are hoping for!


----------



## Diva CS

Does anyone (UK buyers online) know if there will be a button to buy all five at one time? Or do you have to put each doll in the cart seperately? I got Rapunzel and Jasmine yesterday at the mall, but the one I wanted the most (Aurora) was sold out by the greedy families and Ebay buyers in front of us. I want the three I missed but want Aurora the most!


----------



## ReggieB

Diva CS said:


> Does anyone (UK buyers online) know if there will be a button to buy all five at one time? Or do you have to put each doll in the cart seperately? I got Rapunzel and Jasmine yesterday at the mall, but the one I wanted the most (Aurora) was sold out by the greedy families and Ebay buyers in front of us. I want the three I missed but want Aurora the most!



I was looking on the UK site earlier, I couldn't see a button for all dolls. Sorry you missed out on Aurora.


----------



## courtneyljohnston

You have to buy each one individually. I bought my Rapunzel from the UK site and having my mother in law ship her over.


----------



## momE4

Has anyone noticed anything wrong with their Rapunzel?  Mine has a dead small bug (somesort of fly) on the back inside the case and the certificate of authenticity is bent.


----------



## courtneyljohnston

SITE just went down...now im so nervous!!!


----------



## luckyleo81

anyone know how long it took the dolls to sell out on the uk site?


----------



## Herbie2222

Here we go.............


Main Disney Store Site Down at 11:15

Mobile Disney Store down at 11:20


----------



## DizneyDogs

luckyleo81 said:


> anyone know how long it took the dolls to sell out on the uk site?



about 40-50 minutes


----------



## luckyleo81

o wow if that's what it's like on the US site we'll be lucky! that doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## Bubbles29693

There are still Rapunzels left on the UK store!! 
Jasmine went first then Pocas then Tiana then Aurora 
It will be interesting to see what sells out first in the US
Good Luck guys


----------



## KuraiKodoku

Herbie2222 said:


> Here we go.............
> 
> 
> Main Disney Store Site Down at 11:15
> 
> Mobile Disney Store down at 11:20



Well the main online store went down exactly at 11:15, I hope that means that it'll go up exactly at noon. 

Wonder how the website will take the load of everyone refreshing at that time and trying to order.


----------



## DizneyDogs

it will be faster probably on US site as they aren't as popular in the UK


----------



## KuraiKodoku

Bubbles29693 said:


> There are still Rapunzels left on the UK store!!
> Jasmine went first then Pocas then Tiana then Aurora
> It will be interesting to see what sells out first in the US
> Good Luck guys



I think the UK got a smaller allotment of Jasmine's and a bigger allotment of Rapunzels. I think it's the opposite for us.


----------



## JHartnow

Good luck to everyone that's trying to get their dolls. I'm trying to get 2 to complete my collection, Aurora and Pocahontas. As a DS cast member, it's even hard for us to get the ones we want for our own collections! I even had to pay $$$ on ebay for Mulan, because I was in WA State when they went on sale! Yikes! Hope I won't have to do that with the other 2 girls. We'll know in about 30 minutes. Again, good luck to all of the true Disney collectors out there...we're in the same steamboat (even if it feels like it's sinking!)! Mickey, don't fail us now!!!


----------



## Diva CS

Is everyone on the Designer Doll page that says "We're sorry"? It seems to be refreshing itself! So we not have to refresh it.


----------



## KuraiKodoku

Diva CS said:


> Is everyone on the Designer Doll page that says "We're sorry"? It seems to be refreshing itself! So we not have to refresh it.



Yeah, it looks like it's refreshing itself. I thought I was imagining it.
I liked how they changed the banner on that page to just have the remaining dolls.


----------



## Diva CS

I have to say the 45 down time gives us a chance to discuss here and make time go by....


----------



## aprincess@mail.com

Sitting Here waiting in front of my computer  good luck everyone


----------



## Queenie122

20 minutes, good luck everyone!!


----------



## luckyleo81

10 more minutes! my heart is starting to race. keep telling myself they're just dolls, can't miss what you never had but my heart won't listen to reason!


----------



## blackdogg

good luck to all! 

don't forget if you have the mystery coupon codes or to use your shiptoday on orders over $75! never hurts to save a little


----------



## KuraiKodoku

blackdogg said:


> good luck to all!
> 
> don't forget if you have the mystery coupon codes or to use your shiptoday on orders over $75! never hurts to save a little



Thanks, Just found the mystery code in my spam box. Thank goodness I just checked.


----------



## DizneyDogs

mystery code won't work on the dolls but you can go through ebates for 5% off


----------



## aprincess@mail.com

My heart is racing...


----------



## KuraiKodoku

DizneyDogs said:


> mystery code won't work on the dolls but you can go through ebates for 5% off



Okay, thanks for the feedback. I would get frustrated if I kept trying and it didn't work and I lost my doll.


----------



## KuraiKodoku

Phew, got Jasmine. Just hope I don't get a dreaded email.


----------



## Queenie122

Site came up and went down, I had two dolls in my cart... it's still down for me :-(


----------



## KuraiKodoku

Queenie122 said:


> Site came up and went down, I had two dolls in my cart... it's still down for me :-(



Yeah, I was checking on the other dolls and the site is gone now... and now it's back. It's doing odd things.


----------



## NMDisneyMom

I had Rapunzel in my cart, and the site crashed.  Now I can't get back in.  I'm crying!


----------



## Queenie122

I am totally stressing out!!! lol At least it's refreshing itself.


----------



## luckyleo81

alright now im getting mad


----------



## KuraiKodoku

Okay... I don't think Disney was ready.
You'd think they'd learn with Snow White. Now they have 5x the number.

Keep on trying everyone! I hope you get the dolls you want!


----------



## princesswendy720

Ok my order went through..hopefully! Aurora and Rapunzel


----------



## Queenie122

I hope you guys get them but it's so annoying that people's orders are going through and the site is down and stayed down for me.


----------



## TinkPirateMom

Queenie122 said:


> I hope you guys get them but it's so annoying that people's orders are going through and the site is down and stayed down for me.



Me too!


----------



## chrisl95111

Got Rapunzel Pocahontas and Aurora...hve tiana and jasmine in cart but checkout button has gone nonexistent


----------



## Soccer Princess

TinkPirateMom said:


> Me too!



Same here!!


----------



## princesswendy720

Try going back in your history to the page you were on..don't just refresh. Firefox worked better than IE for me. I got a confirmation email from Disney so I'm hoping they didn't oversell!


----------



## KuraiKodoku

I believe once you're in the check out area, it's a little more stable.

I would check out the website, but I don't want to add more volume to it anymore. I closed out of it a while ago.
So is the dolls not showing up or the whole page crashed?


----------



## Queenie122

IE not working at all for me. Firefox at least says the "we're down" page. Oh well.


----------



## Queenie122

It's going back and forth between the page that was on before "opening at noon" page and totally crashing.


----------



## luckyleo81

i'll give it till 12:45 if i still dont get through i'll just count it as a loss


----------



## chrisl95111

phew, alright, got all 5! yay! Daughter will be happy. I got the conformation emails. hopefully no order cancelations.


----------



## Queenie122

Back to sorry we missed you! Not even refreshing.


----------



## TinkPirateMom

I have been using Firefox. I had Rapunzel in my cart then the site went down, was unable to get back in for several minutes. Then got back in and got message that my request could not be processed. Then could not back into the site. Oh well, I gave it a whirl.


----------



## Turk February

Neverending circle of Mickey heads at shopping cart...


----------



## QVCshopper

I have a rapunzel in my Disney Store app, but it won't let me pick a ship method. Wondering if I should just give up at this point. Oh well.


----------



## LM2

Completed my set. The website was a mess. I hope everyone gets what they want. best of luck everyone!


----------



## princesswendy720

I would be in my cart clicking checkout and would get the site down page. I'd just go back in my history to the doll page until it worked, then would click checkout at the top again (even if it said my cart was empty, they were in there). Finally, it took me to the area to enter my billing info and that was stable. I didn't risk trying to get free shipping because the first time I tried the page froze and I got kicked out of my cart.


----------



## bellescastle

Whew, just reading all your posts is making me nervous and stressed for you all! I hope everyone gets the dolls they want. I decided to stand in line for hours yesterday (my sweet mom came & kept me company & was not even buying the dolls).

I was # 24 and the store received 26 Sleeping Beauties! close call but I managed to get all 5. This morning I walked to my display case before work & said "Good Morning Beautifuls". These dolls are so special.

I truly hope everyone has luck this morning online!


----------



## KittyKatta

this is silly. its in my cart, i managed to even log in and add free shipping but the checkout buttons dont work and Im not going to refresh. Disney was better off the old way with one a week and less traffic because clearly they couldnt handle this.


----------



## bellescastle

momE4 said:


> Has anyone noticed anything wrong with their Rapunzel?  Mine has a dead small bug (somesort of fly) on the back inside the case and the certificate of authenticity is bent.



Yes, My Rapunzel the whole cardboard came unglued on the bottom and sides of the case. I carefully opened the case and was able to stick it all back down.


----------



## Queenie122

Totally crashed now, just getting code.


----------



## bellescastle

Thank you Shibapa for sharing the picture, they look happy in their new home. I wish Disney Stores would at least replenish the mugs, missed out on those.


----------



## momE4

bellescastle said:


> Yes, My Rapunzel the whole cardboard came unglued on the bottom and sides of the case. I carefully opened the case and was able to stick it all back down.



Thanks!  I wasn't sure about opening it.  I'll try to see if I can get it to look better...and remove the bug.  Yuck!


----------



## KuraiKodoku

momE4 said:


> Thanks!  I wasn't sure about opening it.  I'll try to see if I can get it to look better...and remove the bug.  Yuck!



I think someone earlier in the topic posted about how her Rapunzel dress had a stain.


----------



## ReggieB

Have confirmations for 4, so fingers crossed I did get them. You know once all the dust settles.

I'm off to Disney World tomorrow, so maybe I'll have to kidnap the "real" things!!!!


----------



## JenGSLP

The website was totally screwed up!  I did manage to get Rapunzel, but I got kicked off twice after putting her in my cart.  I wanted to add more dolls but gave up and just got her so I didn't lose her.  I went back in and got Jasmine in my cart but could never get back in to purchase her.  So annoyed!  At least I got Rapunzel, though.


----------



## Queenie122

I still haven't gotten any. The site is horrible.


----------



## Diva CS

I had Aurora then went to checkout, screen froze, wouldn't let me check out. Kept repeating, kept refreshing...still nothing. FRUSTRATING! My friend is trying too. Got to checkout and it won't let her complete her order! It says that only numbers can be placed in the credit card box. DUH! There are ONLY numbers on the card! Disney is messing up big! Afraid I've lost this doll! Oh well!


----------



## Turk February

Disney Store posted on FB that they aren't sold out yet, just can't handle the traffic


----------



## KuraiKodoku

ReggieB said:


> Have confirmations for 4, so fingers crossed I did get them. You know once all the dust settles.
> 
> I'm off to Disney World tomorrow, so maybe I'll have to kidnap the "real" things!!!!



Do you have a case big enough for them?


----------



## marie1203

Disney store app says Aurora is sold out. We are still trying. My sister was able to get all 5 dolls before the site crashed. DH and I nothing .


----------



## bellescastle

KuraiKodoku said:


> I think someone earlier in the topic posted about how her Rapunzel dress had a stain.



Yes, it seems liked they rushed the dolls, they forgot to curl my Mulan's strand hair and it sticks straight out.


----------



## JenGSLP

Queenie122 said:


> I still haven't gotten any. The site is horrible.



My dad was trying too and he had 3 dolls in the cart and tried to check out and couldn't get back in.  He was on right away at 12 too.  So frustrating.  I'm sorry you didn't get anything.


----------



## ReggieB

marie1203 said:


> Disney store app says Aurora is sold out. We are still trying. My sister was able to get all 5 dolls before the site crashed. DH and I nothing .



That's the one I couldn't get, kept getting her in the basket then losing her....


----------



## aprincess@mail.com

Was never able to get on site!!!! It went up for a brief second and then went back down again!!!! Ugh!!!! Hopefully my hubby's orders went through, he was able to order 3 of the dolls with confirmations... I couldn't get on at all! So I'm crossing fingers that we don't get dreaded email... I'm bummed that I wasn't able to get on to buy the other two  Goodluck to everyone and I hope you all get the dolls


----------



## axt0143

pretty sure it truly is down and not sold out

i have 3 browsers going

one of them is running off a separate web connection [mobile] and the other 2 off my uverse

crashes left and right, codes, etc

i am figuring out some exploits using other parts of their site and can get to actual pages

but when you try to make it go into the cart it goes back to black

hopefully it'll come back up, and lots of people frustrated will throw in the towel


----------



## berrybread

Turk February said:


> Neverending circle of Mickey heads at shopping cart...



That's what I had too. Then the whole site crashed


----------



## shawnh199

princesswendy720 said:


> I would be in my cart clicking checkout and would get the site down page. I'd just go back in my history to the doll page until it worked, then would click checkout at the top again (even if it said my cart was empty, they were in there). Finally, it took me to the area to enter my billing info and that was stable. I didn't risk trying to get free shipping because the first time I tried the page froze and I got kicked out of my cart.



I had put free shipping in my cart but with all the many, many times the site crashed between then and me actually checking out, somehow the free shipping was not applied to my final order on my email confirmation. I called guest services and they were happy to take it off. You might give them a try. She knew that some people were not taking the amount of time it would take to enter the freeship code in, so you might give guest services a call and see if they will take your shipping costs off. The worst they can say is no, but you might save a little money if they say yes!

I "got" Aurora - atleast my confirmation says I did, and so did the lady I spoke with at guest services. I will believe it when she is in my hands. That completes my set!! (Wish I hadn't had to buy Snow White off of ebay, but I only spent about $150, so it wasn't too bad, but still way more than she should have cost me.)

Hope everyone else was able to get what they wanted. The website was terrible. It took almost 13 minutes for me to finally be able to check out with all the times the site went down.


----------



## Diva CS

DisneyStore Twitter ~ "Demand for our Designer Dolls is unprecedented (NO KIDDING!) Access to our site will be restricted for approx 10 minutes. Thank you for your patience."


----------



## ManorPrince

I got Aurora and Pocahontas! I'm glad to see another success story.

But speaking of that shipping problem. I entered the Promo code but lost that in translation. I guess paying for shipping isn't so bad, and they have a really horrible design. you should be able to enter the promo code when you see your shipping. meaning at the last step of the transaction.
I'm just sayin' that would cause a little bit less meltdown in the site.



I'm only missing Tiana, And camped out Sunday to come home with Jasmine and Rapunzel, being 12th in line. our store had 8 Aurora's and Tiana's. 10 Pocahontas, and 16 of both Rapunzel and Jasmine.

Small volume store, had no fights, no real big hassle. calm and overall pretty decent people. so the wait was pleasant.

Looking to trade for Ariel. this whole ordeal was for my girlfriend, who is disney obsessed. and I've learned to love disneyland now too. 
Ariel is her favorite princess. so I'm willing to trade any of the current release. except Tiana, who I don't have. For Ariel. :]


Goodluck, and I hope everybody somehow get's what they want, it's a shame to see people ending up empty handed. Keep your head up ;]


----------



## princesswendy720

shawnh199 said:


> I had put free shipping in my cart but with all the many, many times the site crashed between then and me actually checking out, somehow the free shipping was not applied to my final order on my email confirmation. I called guest services and they were happy to take it off. You might give them a try. She knew that some people were not taking the amount of time it would take to enter the freeship code in, so you might give guest services a call and see if they will take your shipping costs off. The worst they can say is no, but you might save a little money if they say yes!
> 
> I "got" Aurora - atleast my confirmation says I did, and so did the lady I spoke with at guest services. I will believe it when she is in my hands. That completes my set!! (Wish I hadn't had to buy Snow White off of ebay, but I only spent about $150, so it wasn't too bad, but still way more than she should have cost me.)
> 
> Hope everyone else was able to get what they wanted. The website was terrible. It took almost 13 minutes for me to finally be able to check out with all the times the site went down.



I'm going to call and ask..thanks!


----------



## floridafam

Tried to get all 5.  Order confirmation says I got Pocahontas, Rapunzel and Aurora.  I won't believe it until they are in my hands.

Had a terrible time trying to check out.


----------



## JenGSLP

The site just came back up.  Jasmine was still in my cart.  I tempted fate and added Pocahantas.  I just checked out...it was slow  but it worked.  Now just waiting for my email confirmation!


----------



## shawnh199

Now I am worried. Since they shut the site down for 10 minutes, does that mean it will affect those of us who got confirmation emails on the dolls? With everything that happened last time, I just don't want to miss out on this doll because of a technicality.

Any thoughts?


----------



## ReggieB

JenGSLP said:


> The site just came back up.  Jasmine was still in my cart.  I tempted fate and added Pocahantas.  I just checked out...it was slow  but it worked.  Now just waiting for my email confirmation!



Me too! Got a confirm for Aurora, I now have everything crossed. Let's hope they all get shipped!!!!

I can now retract my kidnapping claim from earlier post, Princesses at WDW you are now safe!


----------



## ReggieB

shawnh199 said:


> Now I am worried. Since they shut the site down for 10 minutes, does that mean it will affect those of us who got confirmation emails on the dolls? With everything that happened last time, I just don't want to miss out on this doll because of a technicality.
> 
> Any thoughts?



I am thinking (and hoping) that they just shut it down to verify remaining stock. However after last time, who knows?


----------



## Turk February

I tried to add free shipping but it said it wasnt valid?


----------



## luckyleo81

alright i lied and decided to keep trying after taking a shower. got a confirmation number for aurora but we all know how much that means to disney at this point so if i get her i get her and if i dont i get 75 bucks back. c'est la vie, c'est la guerre, c'est la pomme de terre


----------



## JenGSLP

Just got my confirmation for Jasmine and Pocahontas!  My daughter will have 6 out of 10 dolls...not bad at all.  I am just glad that I got  her favorites, Ariel and Rapunzel.


----------



## Turk February

Aurora and Rapunzel officially sold out


----------



## shawnh199

Turk February said:


> I tried to add free shipping but it said it wasnt valid?



If you got the email confirmation, you should try calling guest services and see if they will take the shipping costs off for you. (I assume you ordered over $75 worth of merchandise)

Good luck!


----------



## DAERON01

I am new to this dis boards, and I received a confirmation for my Tiana that I ordered on line.  I am looking to trade her when she arrives for a Mulan to complete my set.  Disney's website is terrible right now.


----------



## Diva CS

Is everyone who got through from the east coast! I'm on the west coast and I'm still getting the "Sorry, we missed you!" Been trying to get Aurora for the last 90 minutes. Got close. Got stuck. It's a shame because she is my favorite and the reason I started collecting them in the first place! So sad!


----------



## JenGSLP

Diva CS said:


> Is everyone who got through from the east coast! I'm on the west coast and I'm still getting the "Sorry, we missed you!" Been trying to get Aurora for the last 90 minutes. Got close. Got stuck. It's a shame because she is my favorite and the reason I started collecting them in the first place! So sad!



I am from New Jersey.  So sorry you are not getting thru!  I placed my 1st order for Rapunzel at 12:08 (but was kicked out twice while checking out).  I got Jasmine in my cart but then couldn't do anything.  Finally got back on at 1:16 and added Pocahontas and checked out (very slow but it went thru)


----------



## axt0143

OMG...

just got a thank you for your order email for ALL 5 dolls

thank god...!!!

now straight question..

are they sold out? is the site just down?

because if i can order anything else, I will, because I so desperately want trade material for any of  the 4 dolls I missed.


----------



## DAERON01

I was able to get in around 12:10 est.  I was able to get Rapunzel, but then she got stuck at check out, then i tried with another open window to get Tiana, it was very slow, but finally it went through.  I have not been able to get back in to get anything else without it freezing up at check out.


----------



## JHartnow

No, I'm on the East Coast and I didn't get through ONCE. I have been trying for almost 2 hours now, both on my work computer and on the mobile site on my iphone. I needed Aurora and Pocahontas...and now I'm stuck. I might be selling the other 8 if I can't get the whole set. Sad.


----------



## Diva CS

Aurora, Rapunzel and Jasmine are now SOLD OUT!


----------



## Turk February

I've been trying to check out forever.  Since I started, 3 of the 5 dolls have sold out.  By the time my cart loads they'll all be gone.  What a disaster!  Oh well.


----------



## asatira

Anyone willing to trade? Have Snow White, Need Cinderella. Also willing to part with Mulan for Cinderella.


----------



## Diva CS

Pocahantas is SOLD OUT now. Only Tiana left!


----------



## BebopBaloo

I'm thinking they are all gone now... finally got through..but the site seems to have stalled after I tried adding Tiana to my cart.


----------



## aurorabelleyoho

I had the 4 dolls I wanted in my cart - FOUR SEPARATE TIMES and each time I made it though the checkout but when I hit send order, it crashed.  I got NONE and now they are all sold out.

I would like to trade Snow White or Mulan for rapunzel, sleeping beauty, pochahontas or Jasmine. If I do not get trade offers I will sell them on ebay with the hopes of making enough to buy the others.

I am really angry with Disney right now.


----------



## Turk February

Yea...I went from having all 5 and checking out to zero.  Oh well.  Terrible experience.  Disney should really be disappointed with how this was all handled.


----------



## Diva CS

You're telling me. Been afraid to refresh pages that are saying "page loading. Please wait.", have been waiting to get through to Guest Services on the phone for 27 minutes now and can't even get to the site through other means! In other news, my friends on FB are sending me Good Luck and links to dolls on Ebay! Haha!


----------



## aprincess@mail.com

Omg... 2 hours and still can't get on... ;(
Please please please give me Rapunzel  lol


----------



## movingthestars

Oh man, what a night. Between myself, my mother, and my boyfriend we each managed to squeeze out one confirmation for each of the 3 dolls I still needed (I mean one doll per person no matter the type... we only bought 3 dolls not 9 to be crystal clear here). I hope it doesn't turn out to be a cruel joke 

Well... I need a nap before an undoubtedly painful day at work tomorrow.

Best of luck to everyone who got through!


----------



## marie1203

Well it is officially over!!! At least we won't have to worry about dolls no more and go back to our normal lives . I can't say I enjoyed the process I think Disney fail in the online release today. I think the store release was fair. I was able to get 3 complete sets of dolls not the four but I have 5 dolls. I just called my aunt and we are going to buy the 5 other dolls we are missing in ebay to complete the 4th set. Aside for the online issues I thought the process was fair.


----------



## ChezaBelle

Well the store site was a complete mess. Completely crashed. It even still says that Jasmine, Pocahontas, and Tiana are still available for purchase. When in fact, I know they are sold out. But the website will not let me even click on them to find out! Terrible experience. Maybe I will have better luck if Disney releases another Princess series as beautiful as this one


----------



## marie1203

ChezaBelle said:


> Well the store site was a complete mess. Completely crashed. It even still says that Jasmine, Pocahontas, and Tiana are still available for purchase. When in fact, I know they are sold out. But the website will not let me even click on them to find out! Terrible experience. Maybe I will have better luck if Disney releases another Princess series as beautiful as this one



When you try to add to cart and check out it will tell you the item is no longer available. So at least it seems they did manage their inventory well this time.


----------



## Turk February

All dolls are sold out.  Congrats to those who got them.  Personally, I (along with many others) got stuck in checkout hell and came away with nothing.


----------



## Diva CS

All 5 Dolls are now sold out! There goes 2 and a half hours of waiting, frustration and sadness. Damn. Now I need a drink STAT!


----------



## marie1203

Turk February said:


> All dolls are sold out.  Congrats to those who got them.  Personally, I (along with many others) got stuck in checkout hell and came away with nothing.



Same here the servers couldn't connect or the site was down it just never happen. My sister that is 6 hours away was able to get all 5 and check out within  the first 20 min .


----------



## ChezaBelle

Checkout hell, indeed! Crazy day, bad morning... Now, I need some more coffee...  There's no way I'm paying eBay prices for these beauties, though. Unless the prices go down over the next few weeks, I'll just wait for something else. lol


----------



## angyl15

My husband was able to get all 5 for me within about 20 minutes of them being released.  He was on a heavy duty line in his lab at work, so I bet that had something to do with it.  

I am looking to trade for Ariel if anyone has her.  The only one I refuse to part with is Rapenzel.


----------



## mikelan6

This was poorly handled.  What a mess!

Shame on the Disney Store.


----------



## aprincess@mail.com

All sold out... Sad face  no confirmation email yet for my hubby.) he was able to order 3 within 20 minutes. So  fingers crossed... These last two and a half hours were stressful for sure... Really wish I could have ordered all 5. Congrats to all who were the lucky ones.


----------



## Toad_Passenger

aprincess@mail.com said:


> All sold out... Sad face  no confirmation email yet for my hubby.) he was able to order 3 within 20 minutes. So  fingers crossed... These last two and a half hours were stressful for sure... Really wish I could have ordered all 5. Congrats to all who were the lucky ones.



The site is working fine again, now. If you don't have an email, you can just check your account through disneystore.com. List "all orders" and you can see if it is at the top.


----------



## Queenie122

I didn't even get to checkout. The site was up for maybe 20 seconds at a time, I got two dolls in my cart but never got past that. I didn't even get one. 

I can't afford ebay prices so I guess I won't be completing my collection. Yes, they are dolls, but as a doll collector, fashion major and a Disney lover, these were totally my thing.

Sorry to everyone else who didn't get what they wanted - or anything for that matter. It's a total bummer.


----------



## luckyleo81

Can't help but wonder if DisneyStore.com is just as shell shocked as we are.


----------



## Queenie122

luckyleo81 said:


> Can't help but wonder if DisneyStore.com is just as shell shocked as we are.



They did use the word "unprecedented." However; if they couldn't figure out this was going to happen based on what happened with all the dolls and especially Snow White, then they are fools. 

Rich fools, but fools nonetheless.


----------



## momE4

My order was just cancelled by Disney.


----------



## princesswendy720

momE4 said:


> My order was just cancelled by Disney.



When did you place your order? Did they email you a cancellation or did you check the status online?


----------



## axt0143

momE4 said:


> My order was just cancelled by Disney.



when did you place your order and what for?


----------



## momE4

I checked the status of my account account and it says cancelled.


----------



## BigGreen73

I've been on FB reading all the "feedback" that Disney Store haa been getting over there. Was a disaster that was. I had all 5 in cart, got as far as finalizing the payment, but kepy getting booted out. I got zero! Congrats to those who could get through and actually bought some dolls, but I have a feeling that is still no guarantee. The sorry, you didn't get the doll even though you bought emails are coming. Can't wait for the fall out from that!


----------



## Mythos13

I managed to get one...Tiana. I had all 5 in my cart and then the crash. I got 9 out of the 10. I wanted Aurora, but it sold out in seconds. I acquired an extra Tiana if anyone wants to trade for Sleeping Beauty. Otherwise I might send it to ebay to pay the over inflated prices for one. 
Also....spoke with a friend who manages a Disney Store...was told that if Disney does this again it'll be a pre-order and they are going to set prices higher. The price point was low and caused the whole fiasco.

So what's the toy of Christmas 2011 gonna be???? LOL


----------



## glenpreece

Mythos13 said:


> I managed to get one...Tiana. I had all 5 in my cart and then the crash. I got 9 out of the 10. I wanted Aurora, but it sold out in seconds. I acquired an extra Tiana if anyone wants to trade for Sleeping Beauty. Otherwise I might send it to ebay to pay the over inflated prices for one.
> Also....spoke with a friend who manages a Disney Store...was told that if Disney does this again it'll be a pre-order and they are going to set prices higher. The price point was low and caused the whole fiasco.
> 
> So what's the toy of Christmas 2011 gonna be???? LOL


Well the Ltd Ed dolls over the past few years were a preorder and they were over $100. There weren't 10 but still it would make more sense to have done it this way. i wish I had preordered them at the expo but I dind't want all 10 of them.


----------



## ORLYkelly

*If anyone has an extra Rapunzel or Jasmine you don't want please message me. I'll be willing to negotiate for I'm kind of desperate being my order was canceled /: I just thought I'd try posting here before heading on over to ebay. Thank you! *


----------



## momE4

axt0143 said:


> when did you place your order and what for?



I tried to order all 5 dolls, but with the site crash, I only managed to order Tiana.  Now, my status says cancelled.  

My neighbor, also a huge Disney fan, ordered all 5 dolls, printed her receipt, but her order is not in her account.  She called Disney and they told her that it was a "false order".  What is that?  She has an order number?!?

I hope everyone that ordered checks their account.


----------



## aurorabelleyoho

Have to trade 

Mulan

Snow White

NEED:

Rapunzel
Jasmine
Pochahontos
Sleeping Beauty

Live in the Chicago area.  Have been a reputable ebay seller for over 10 years.  Please contact me if you are willing to trade.  I am more then happy to do it by mail, just want to get those 4 that my daughter really wants.


----------



## aprincess@mail.com

Mythos13 said:


> I managed to get one...Tiana. I had all 5 in my cart and then the crash. I got 9 out of the 10. I wanted Aurora, but it sold out in seconds. I acquired an extra Tiana if anyone wants to trade for Sleeping Beauty. Otherwise I might send it to ebay to pay the over inflated prices for one.
> Also....spoke with a friend who manages a Disney Store...was told that if Disney does this again it'll be a pre-order and they are going to set prices higher. The price point was low and caused the whole fiasco.
> 
> So what's the toy of Christmas 2011 gonna be???? LOL



I figured the next collection would be more $


----------



## SnowWhite79

I was finally able to get Rapunzel after site errors and crashes, at least as of now I believe I have ordered her, we know how that goes sometimes.  I ordered Rapunzel specifically to trade it with someone for Snow White.  Missed out on her with all the craziness then, and she is really the one I wanted out of the collection because I collect anything Snow White & The Seven Dwarfs.  I won't make any promises right now, but if someone has Snow White and are willing to trade her for Rapunzel I would be very appreciative!  As I said I can't really promise anything until I have it in hand, but when I do I will let you know.  The trade would need to be done by mail.  So, if anyone has Snow White and want Rapunzel let me know! Thanks a bunch!

SnowWhite79


----------



## KuraiKodoku

Finally home from work. And it's sad to hear how a lot of people were having problem checking out.
Disney made it sound like they found the best solution to distribute the rest of the dolls and instead it looks like they were just trying to dump everything and brush their hands of this mess. 
Instead of having headaches each week. They made it a massive migraine.

I was only getting one doll, and paid for shipping, so I was able to get my order in as soon as possible. Not to mention I made sure I logged in early in the morning, left the page open, before the site went down. It refreshed with me still logged in.


----------



## kevdarron

My sister is so disappointed! She only wanted Jasmine, just like I only wanted Belle (our favourites).

When Belle came out, we went together and I got her because there was only a handful of people there! We weren't expecting this kind of craze, I guess I should have been following the forum  so my sister didn't go early enough to get Jasmine. Then today, the site kept crashing every time we tried to buy her! It was really disappointing.

So now, I'm wondering if anyone has a Jasmine they would be willing to trade for Belle? I love Belle but I know my sister had her heart set on Jasmine and she's pretty crushed. I live in the Toronto area so I could meet someone who lived nearby to trade. I hope I can find Jasmine this way so I don't have to pay ebay prices!


----------



## jessrose18

my husband only got tiana, and now that order status is "closed" is that cancelled?


----------



## DizneyDogs

how were the rest of you guys searching for the dolls when the website went live? Since the direct product pages showed up for each doll at about 10:30EST before the 45 min website shutdown I had each doll on a separate tab and never refreshed as it would have been lost to the static redirect page and then I had another tab open so I could tell when the site went live, then when it went live I went to my 5 tabs hit F5 and immediately had the 5 dolls in my cart but I wasn't able to complete checkout until 1:14 EST, my friend did the exact same procedure and she got her order to go through at 12:13 EST

This reminded me a lot of the DLR Haunted Mansion 40th event registration Disney just has a crappy website and they can never handle the volume. They need to look at and invest in something similar to what Amazon has that website can handle so many people and orders at once. I don't think Disney did one thing to even try to fix their website for today's fiasco. It was just luck of the draw whether you got routed on a server that wasn't overloaded with traffic. I think the way to have handled this would to have had all the dolls online (none in stores) and everyone sign up for what they want and Disney runs an RSP just like they do for the park events.


----------



## megsoro

The Designer Dolls were a horrible experience. We waited on line at our store for six hours, only to find out that the first seven people in line got ALL of the full sets. Turns out they were all from the same family because many of us her them calling each other mom, grandma, dad, etc. Tried the online, and we gave up after two hours. We only wanted one doll, Aurora, and now I see people are getting their Aurora orders cancelled.


----------



## KuraiKodoku

DizneyDogs said:


> how were the rest of you guys searching for the dolls when the website went live? Since the direct product pages showed up for each doll at about 10:30EST before the 45 min website shutdown I had each doll on a separate tab and never refreshed as it would have been lost to the static redirect page and then I had another tab open so I could tell when the site went live, then when it went live I went to my 5 tabs hit F5 and immediately had the 5 dolls in my cart but I wasn't able to complete checkout until 1:14 EST, my friend did the exact same procedure and she got her order to go through at 12:13 EST



I also had the page open on jasmine before the website shut down and bookmarked buttoned-it to my toolbar then I used the button (since it's for the direct doll page) to refresh until it went live and I could add it to my cart. I checked out and my order confirmation is for 12:02:50 EST.


----------



## princesswendy720

jessrose18 said:


> my husband only got tiana, and now that order status is "closed" is that cancelled?



Not necessarily...mine says closed and has "YES" under the Shipped column with a link to track them.


----------



## princesswendy720

DizneyDogs said:


> how were the rest of you guys searching for the dolls when the website went live? Since the direct product pages showed up for each doll at about 10:30EST before the 45 min website shutdown I had each doll on a separate tab and never refreshed as it would have been lost to the static redirect page and then I had another tab open so I could tell when the site went live, then when it went live I went to my 5 tabs hit F5 and immediately had the 5 dolls in my cart but I wasn't able to complete checkout until 1:14 EST, my friend did the exact same procedure and she got her order to go through at 12:13 EST



I bookmarked the main doll page and then started refreshing it over and over (on two different browsers) until they showed up. Then I added the two dolls I wanted. Most of my problems came when I tried to check out. I completed checkout at 12:19.


----------



## Toad_Passenger

princesswendy720 said:


> I bookmarked the main doll page and then started refreshing it over and over (on two different browsers) until they showed up. Then I added the two dolls I wanted. Most of my problems came when I tried to check out. I completed checkout at 12:19.



Mine completed 9 minutes after yours, so hopefully my order will stand. Didn't get a tracking number, yet, though.


----------



## LLW

Queenie122 said:


> I didn't even get to checkout. The site was up for maybe 20 seconds at a time, I got two dolls in my cart but never got past that. I didn't even get one.
> 
> I can't afford ebay prices so I guess I won't be completing my collection. Yes, they are dolls, but as a doll collector, fashion major and a Disney lover, these were totally my thing.
> 
> Sorry to everyone else who didn't get what they wanted - or anything for that matter. It's a total bummer.



Same here.  I was able to get Rapunzel into my cart twice but was kicked off the site both times when entering the payment screen.  Totally sucked!


----------



## Queenie122

I was so sad not to get any of the dolls.

Then my fiance surprised me, he got one, Aurora! And I got the email from him and was happy - at least a little!

Then I asked him to check his account and it says closed. That means no doll.

grrrrrrrrrrrr. 

And Disney has the AUDACITY to offer, as a thank you, 25% off their site. Are you kidding me with that??? It's not even special they offer that discount all the time. 

Who wants to buy anything from them right now???


----------



## LLW

glenpreece said:


> Well the Ltd Ed dolls over the past few years were a preorder and they were over $100. There weren't 10 but still it would make more sense to have done it this way. i wish I had preordered them at the expo but I dind't want all 10 of them.



Honestly, I'll never start a Ltd Ed collection again without a preorder option.  I'm happy I was able to get the first 5 dolls but I'll always be a little sad when i look at them.  Today was a zoo and it stinks that I won't be able to complete the collection.  What a bust.  I really wanted Rapunzel.  

On a happier note, I met some really nice people in line every Monday morning until they stopped the roll-out.   I could have been fooled but everyone seemed to be there for the love of the dolls and not just looking to make some fast cash.  The DS staff was great.


----------



## LLW

Queenie122 said:


> I was so sad not to get any of the dolls.
> 
> Then my fiance surprised me, he got one, Aurora! And I got the email from him and was happy - at least a little!
> 
> Then I asked him to check his account and it says closed. That means no doll.
> 
> grrrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> And Disney has the AUDACITY to offer, as a thank you, 25% off their site. Are you kidding me with that??? It's not even special they offer that discount all the time.
> 
> Who wants to buy anything from them right now???



Sorry Queenie.  You must feel like a yo-yo.  (you have it...you don't.....you have it....you don't.)  I want to just call it quits but i find myself looking on Ebay and thinking "it's really not THAT much more $$"....


----------



## axt0143

momE4 said:


> I tried to order all 5 dolls, but with the site crash, I only managed to order Tiana.  Now, my status says cancelled.
> 
> My neighbor, also a huge Disney fan, ordered all 5 dolls, printed her receipt, but her order is not in her account.  She called Disney and they told her that it was a "false order".  What is that?  She has an order number?!?
> 
> I hope everyone that ordered checks their account.



still active thank god.


----------



## JenGSLP

Just checked my order statuses....for Rapunzel, which I got right away at 12:08 EST, the status is closed and it's been shipped.  For my 2nd order, Jasmine and Pocahontas at 1:16 EST, the status is still active and not yet shipped.  Hopefully that is not a bad sign!


----------



## JenGSLP

Queenie122 said:


> I was so sad not to get any of the dolls.
> 
> Then my fiance surprised me, he got one, Aurora! And I got the email from him and was happy - at least a little!
> 
> Then I asked him to check his account and it says closed. That means no doll.
> 
> grrrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> And Disney has the AUDACITY to offer, as a thank you, 25% off their site. Are you kidding me with that??? It's not even special they offer that discount all the time.
> 
> Who wants to buy anything from them right now???




I don't think "closed" means no doll.  Under "shipped", what does it say?  And is there a tracking link?  My Rapunzel order says "closed" but it says "yes" under Shipped and there's tracking info.


----------



## Queenie122

LLW said:


> Sorry Queenie.  You must feel like a yo-yo.  (you have it...you don't.....you have it....you don't.)  I want to just call it quits but i find myself looking on Ebay and thinking "it's really not THAT much more $$"....



Yeah it's been a crazy day. And thank you! I know what you mean, I've been looking at ebay too and dreaming about the years it will take me to make the rest of the collection. I know I don't have the money, maybe I can get one though. It's still so depressing. I'm hoping after Christmas they might go down in price?



JenGSLP said:


> I don't think "closed" means no doll.  Under "shipped", what does it say?  And is there a tracking link?  My Rapunzel order says "closed" but it says "yes" under Shipped and there's tracking info.



I think if it says closed and under shipping it says no, then you might be in trouble. I remember reading that from the other dolls. If it says shipped or still active I think you're okay.


----------



## chrisl95111

Okay Im starting to read that some of your dolls have already been shipped!?
I have two orders, one with 3 dolls and the other with 2 and both are still ACTIVE  but they have not yet shipped! should i be worried? they are shipping to CA


----------



## Shivatopia

chrisl95111 said:


> Okay Im starting to read that some of your dolls have already been shipped!?
> I have two orders, one with 3 dolls and the other with 2 and both are still ACTIVE  but they have not yet shipped! should i be worried? they are shipping to CA



I live in California, too.  With the designer dolls, for the first 5 dolls, they would typically ship about 2 days after I ordered them (and most of my orders were made minutes after the dolls became officially available).  My order today was made only a few seconds before 9:08 am PDT, and it is still showing as active, but not yet shipped.  So far, this is a good thing, as there is still potential that the order will ship.  Just keep an eye on your order through the website.  The only status combo you don't want is Closed and Not Shipped.  If it's Closed and Shipped, then you have reason to celebrate, because your order is on its way!


----------



## GraceMonica

I am REALLY annoyed with people complaining on the facebook. One lady even stated she now had "five useless dolls" because she couldnt get the last five. DUDE, REALLY? 

I don't understand why everyone is bashing Disney. One lady had the audacity to bash their PARKS because of this experience. UHM, Disney Store is NOT related to Disney Parks. Yes, the same company owns them, but you don't see Disney Store items in the parks, you see the Park items in the Disney Store (I think I'm correct on this, at least, from my experience I think that's right!) 

Seriously, they're dolls. And I, for one, AM SO GLAD this is all over it.


----------



## Aurorabrir

Well, friends, the GOOD NEWS is that I have two dolls for each of my two girls. The BAD NEWS is that I literally spent nearly 2 hours devoted to getting any two dolls today and I got NOTHING. Fortunately, my sister was able to get two dolls online and we paid our babysitter (who is a shopper) to try, too. (It's a sickness!). She was able to get two, also. 

What's frustrating is that I was SO PREPARED to swoop in and get those dolls online and while I added many Rapunzels to my cart and even got to the checkout pages several times, I ALWAYS got kicked offline. It was so disappointing to not be able to even buy ONE of ANY of the dolls. I think I'm pretty internet savvy, so I really feel sorry for people who either are MORE interested/obsessed with the dolls than I am and couldn't get them or with people who are simply slower than I am (or who work or don't have access to internet/a local store) who couldn't get them. It was such a faulty website and very poor planning on the Disney Store's part.

At the end of the day, these are just dolls and I know they'll be available for a lot less money on Ebay once the frenzy dies down. I understand all of you who love and admire the dolls, and I hope that you are able to look on the ones you got with a feeling of appreciation and happiness. ENJOY!!


----------



## pebbles239

GraceMonica said:


> I am REALLY annoyed with people complaining on the facebook. One lady even stated she now had "five useless dolls" because she couldnt get the last five. DUDE, REALLY?
> 
> I don't understand why everyone is bashing Disney. One lady had the audacity to bash their PARKS because of this experience. UHM, Disney Store is NOT related to Disney Parks. Yes, the same company owns them, but you don't see Disney Store items in the parks, you see the Park items in the Disney Store (I think I'm correct on this, at least, from my experience I think that's right!)
> 
> Seriously, they're dolls. And I, for one, AM SO GLAD this is all over it.



If you are a collector I can understand that ladys statment! a collections is all of ONE . Yes they are related they are owned by DISNEY. THE Minute DISNEY put its name to the store they took  on responsibilty and its ALL DIsNEY products ,IE the stores should be held in highest of possible standards that disney claims.
               I have been going to disneyland since the week the park opened, I have been an annual pass holder since they started them, I have orginal tickets from the days gone by,my family and I now 3rd generation are such devoted disney people. UNTIL This 

               I stood in line for my dolls, couldnt get them all, SO I got on line today it  hell on the computer. I didnt get any of them today.

           I don't blame people for complaining, this is nuts the way it was handled, with a company as BIG as DISNEY stores to hide behind the excuse of the computer, that they said they fixed, NOT ONCE but TWICE, First TIME with snow white OK, not fun but we make mistakes. SECOND TIME and with all FIVE DOLLS give me a break, as best pathetic! so you just didnt lose out on Snow white this time you lost all of them  omg. stood a better chance at the stores atleast NOBODY would have taken them OUT OF MY CART!

to all of you that got your dolls YAHOO !! 

      As far as the 25% off they are offering Thursday read carefully the restrictions, its an insult to me. IT's no gift for your troubles, in most cases it will just pay for shipping and handling,which they normally offer free for 75 bucks or more, and only certain items will fall under the sale WHATEVER ,read real close people ! your darn right I am mad and I have a right to be !


----------



## movingthestars

Just curious because of the above poster, do you guys actually think there will be a time when they will be LESS on Ebay? I mean, is what you are thinking is that people are just collecting them because of the hype and then they will decide they don't want them and put them up for sale at a lower price? Because what I was thinking was happening is, all those people put them up for outrageous prices on Ebay, and only those people who REALLY wanted the doll for their collection would pay, and the dolls would slowly enter the hands of only people who loved and appreciated them, and then they would be even harder to find/more expensive. I am only saying this because there are very small amounts of these in the world (not like other toys or expensive gadgets or whatever where people just want to own them FIRST but there is an unlimited supply) and a lot of people really wanted/want them and I don't think they would part with them easily. 

BUT, seeing as I would like to maybe look for another to buy later, why is it that you reason they will go down in price? I mean, it would be fantastic but...


----------



## JenGSLP

chrisl95111 said:


> Okay Im starting to read that some of your dolls have already been shipped!?
> I have two orders, one with 3 dolls and the other with 2 and both are still ACTIVE  but they have not yet shipped! should i be worried? they are shipping to CA



I have 2 orders also.  My first order, of 1 doll, has been shipped.  My 2nd order, for 2 dolls, is still active and not yet shipped.


----------



## glenpreece

My order is still active so I guess that's a good thing


----------



## jessrose18

my order yesterday said closed and not shipped, and now today says active and not shipped... so there is still hope 

I agree that disney never intended on everyone who wanted a doll to want all 10 , or else they would have made 8,000 of every doll........ people should be happy that the dolls now have a higher "value" than before as collectors, they paid 59.50 for something that is already worth much more, it's a good thing for you in the long run!  view it that way and you will be much happier, usually as a collector you have to wait much longer for things to gain value than instantly!


----------



## Shivatopia

GraceMonica said:


> I am REALLY annoyed with people complaining on the facebook. One lady even stated she now had "five useless dolls" because she couldnt get the last five. DUDE, REALLY?
> 
> I don't understand why everyone is bashing Disney. One lady had the audacity to bash their PARKS because of this experience. UHM, Disney Store is NOT related to Disney Parks. Yes, the same company owns them, but you don't see Disney Store items in the parks, you see the Park items in the Disney Store (I think I'm correct on this, at least, from my experience I think that's right!)
> 
> Seriously, they're dolls. And I, for one, AM SO GLAD this is all over it.



Having been here from before the Designer Cinderella doll's release (and having gone through the whole process like everyone else), I totally understand that people are frustrated with the way this whole product was released and handled, especially starting around the Mulan/Snow White doll release dates onward.  The system was poorly equipped to handle the public response (at both online and retail), of which I still believe the root problem was generated by the "enterprising" individuals trying to turn a profit by buying in bulk to reduce available quantites in the actual market and reselling them.  Note that even Ariel did not sell out online until 5 days after her release, and she seems to still hold the top honor of "priciest on eBay."  To me, this shows that the "enterprising" individuals did not catch on yet until Ariel/Belle's release, because by the time Belle was released, she was sold out in 2 days.  And of course it got worse from there.

That said, I agree with you 100% that other divisions of the Disney company should not be blamed or bashed because of this doll fiasco, but The Disney Store branch of the company _is_ at fault.  Anyone who knows how a corporation works should be aware that different departments of a company act independently from one another.  The Parks & Resorts division is totally separate from The Disney Store.  Different CEOs, different personnel, different product.  In the middle of this whole mess, in the first week of October, I made my first vacation to WDW, and I had a great time!  Shopping was meager, as the items sold in the parks is kind of lacking, even during the MNSSHP.  Then I come home to again face the Dollmagedon nightmare to fight for what I wanted.

What I find somewhat amusing/interesting is that when Disney rolled out the "new plan for the final 5 dolls" in late September, a lot of people on fb were absolutely loving it.  I thought it was a recipe for disaster from the start.  Maybe my disboards ID should be Cassandra?  Many people on there were essentially saying words to the effect of: "Oh, releasing them all at one is a great idea!  It's so fair!  This is a great solution!  Now our dreams will come true!"  Well, those same people are now blasting Disney because resellers and bad online servers foiled their hopes...  How quickly the tide turns!

As for people like newbie phoenixboy, well, those are the real culprits in this whole affair.  If things had gone the way that the Disney Store had intended, those people would not have played a factor in this at all (and yes, that was unrealistic of the CEOs to think that these kinds of people would NOT meddle), and then maybe people would not have had to line up at stores a day before release to get what they wanted.  The online servers probably still would have crashed.  phoenixboy just proved my case by claiming to have swooped in and purchased 3 sets total of the final 5 (through retail and online) AND sold one set of reservation cards to people desparate to get the dolls on Monday just for profit.

It does stink that many people are left with less than what they hoped for.  Maybe the Disney Store will finally learn the labelling things "Limited Edition" is not such a good idea.  But as GraceMonica said: I'm glad this is over.


----------



## Shivatopia

movingthestars said:


> Just curious because of the above poster, do you guys actually think there will be a time when they will be LESS on Ebay? I mean, is what you are thinking is that people are just collecting them because of the hype and then they will decide they don't want them and put them up for sale at a lower price? Because what I was thinking was happening is, all those people put them up for outrageous prices on Ebay, and only those people who REALLY wanted the doll for their collection would pay, and the dolls would slowly enter the hands of only people who loved and appreciated them, and then they would be even harder to find/more expensive. I am only saying this because there are very small amounts of these in the world (not like other toys or expensive gadgets or whatever where people just want to own them FIRST but there is an unlimited supply) and a lot of people really wanted/want them and I don't think they would part with them easily.
> 
> BUT, seeing as I would like to maybe look for another to buy later, why is it that you reason they will go down in price? I mean, it would be fantastic but...



Based on other collectibles, particularly dolls, on eBay, the trend is that immediately after the item sells out, the price shoots up really high, due to the hype and panic caused by the sold out status.  Most products do decrease in value over time, but it depends on the item.  For these particular dolls, I predict that dolls like Pocahontas, Tiana, & Mulan will drop in price perhaps in a matter of weeks.  Mulan, who sold out in about 6 hours online, dropped in price from over $200 to about $100 in a couple of weeks (more affordable, but still nowhere near retail price).  Dolls like Ariel and Rapunzel will probably remain high for quite a while.  The other 5 (Snow White, Cinderella, Aurora, Belle, and Jasmine) will probably remain mid-range in-between.  eBay prices are fickle, so you may be able to make a great purchase from someone who lists it at a low cost.  Keep in mind that these dolls may never fall below their $60 retail price, especially due to the controversy surrounding them.


----------



## Shivatopia

phoenixboy said:


> Ha....it's good to know that you speak so highly of me....Thanks...Kapow!!QUOTE]
> 
> What I wrote about you is anything but complimentary, but if it tickles you pink, good for you.


----------



## Shivatopia

phoenixboy said:


> A person that made their account last month and only has 81 post is a noob so they really can't talk. Also you don't know if I have been a member on here for a while and just made a different account.



I never said that I was not new here, so your statement makes no sense.  Did you take offense to me calling you a newbie?  And if you do have another account, why hide behind a new one?


----------



## jejuneraccoon

I am crossing my fingers that my order goes through. Very excited!


----------



## magi1104

Hi Everyone. I've been reading these post for while but just recently made an account. I need help getting a Rapunzel. My order from yesterday got cancelled and I was very upset about it  I have a Snow White to trade for Rapunzel. If anyone is interested please PM me. She is my daughters favorite so I hope I can get her without going to eBay. Thanks everyone!!

I'm in San Diego Ca. I would prefer a local trade but if someon explains to me how to trade through the mail without complications I am willing to do that.


----------



## GraceMonica

I only intended to get the ones I wanted, Cindy, Belle, and Snow White. From the very beginning I knew I didn't want to get all 10. No one knew how bad this would become. It all started unfolding for me as soon as Ariel sold out so quickly. From that point on, I knew this would be a fight to get what I wanted. Which is why I didn't hold off on buying Cindy and Belle as soon as I could. And I got lucky with Snow White. It was pure hell getting Rapunzel and Jasmine for my sisters, but I managed. Would I ever do this again? Probably not. 

Disney will probably never do this again. Selling a LE doll for 60 bucks. 60 is just way to reasonable of a price which is why so many people became obsessed with them.


----------



## jejuneraccoon

GraceMonica said:


> I only intended to get the ones I wanted, Cindy, Belle, and Snow White. From the very beginning I knew I didn't want to get all 10. No one knew how bad this would become. It all started unfolding for me as soon as Ariel sold out so quickly. From that point on, I knew this would be a fight to get what I wanted. Which is why I didn't hold off on buying Cindy and Belle as soon as I could. And I got lucky with Snow White. It was pure hell getting Rapunzel and Jasmine for my sisters, but I managed. Would I ever do this again? Probably not.
> 
> Disney will probably never do this again. Selling a LE doll for 60 bucks. 60 is just way to reasonable of a price which is why so many people became obsessed with them.



I'm really glad you and your sisters got the dolls you wanted  You are right, it was such a headache!


----------



## luckyleo81

Every hour that goes by without a shipping confirmation makes me more nervous.  I've noticed that a lot of the dolls on ebay with a high starting bid haven't been selling.


----------



## Monch

GraceMonica said:


> I am REALLY annoyed with people complaining on the facebook.




Okay, I am NEVER the kind of person who finds amusement in other people's pain, but I can't stop reading that FB thread! It's so crazy to read some of those posts.

I've been a toy / doll collector most my life, so I've been through these kinds of things before, to the tune of LE 50, so LE 8,000 hardly even seems LE to me.

The problem with these dolls is that thousands of the people who want them aren't doll "collectors" per se; they just really loved this collection, and so they've never experienced this kind of let down before.

In that sense, I really empathize with them. They don't really understand the whole allure of LE collecting, because they just want the product, which I totally understand and appreciate.

I also really empathize with Disney, though. How many of you own Disney Store items that were LE 2,000 or even fewer? There's no way Disney could've anticipated this hoopla over this line. Many of their LE items haven't been made with such a high production number. I sincerely believe they had no idea this would happen. I saw the entire display in store weeks before Cinderella was availabel for purchase, and I had NO CLUE they were going to cause such a comotion. LOL, I remember thinking, 8,000? How is that limited? Wow, how silly of me!

I'd guess a big problem was the low SRP. They were $60 in Canada. Compare that to the $125 on the other limited princess dolls (which come out with their respective bluray releases), and you can bet these dolls are a lot more desirable right away.

No doubt it's frustrating when you can't purchase that collectible you want (trust me, I have SO been there!), but some of the things people are saying on FB are just over the top. I can't believe people want IT guys fired over this. Someone's job and life is less important than your daughter's (ie, YOUR) Christmas present (to yourself, just admit they're really for you and your daughter's just the beard, lol)? That's so sad how people think when they're upset / don't get their way.

I was also sad to hear Disney Store workers were being harrassed and threatened over this. 

Oh, well, there are still plenty of the DAC dolls, and they're way nicer anyway!


----------



## floridafam

Just revived shipping notification for the three dolls I was able to order.  I checked out at 12:11.


----------



## Toad_Passenger

Shipping confirmation for mine as well. For reference, order placed at 12:28 Eastern.


----------



## JessRabbit

For all of you complaining about the online fiasco that happened yesterday....welcome to the *Vinylmation Collector's World*. These site problems have been ongoing since the release of LE Vinylmations online. Every LE Vinylmation release, the same thing has happened. Release after release, no matter how many times they say it will be fixed, it crashes.They were only asking for trouble when they announced they were releasing all 5 in one day especially with no option to bundle. I was lucky enough to purchase all 11 dolls but I had to work very hard to get them all. Some people in line with me drove 8 hours because they didn't trust the online store and wanted to make sure they were able to buy the last five dolls. You had to really work hard to complete the whole set. Luckily I have a Disney Store that is about 30 minutes away but I would have driven like the lady ahead of me to get these dolls. 
These dolls were available for preorder for D23 members. I don't know how many people would preorder a $795 doll set outside of D23. Disney did the best marketing for this series that they could so that guests could choose the doll(s) they wanted. 
There were 10 sets of the final 5 at my Disney Store. All of the people ahead of me were collectors and not eBayers. They drove anywhere between 2-8 hours to purchase the dolls. Like I said, you had to work to get these dolls.

I think they will go down in price eventually. Everything does. Look at the Holiday Barbies. Look at Vinylmations. Pin Sets. Beanie Babies (There was a Cast Member Mickey beanie only given to Disney Store CM's that was selling for $1000. Now, it's hardly worth anything.) Eventually, it will go down. Right now, it is what everyone wants so it will be the highest prices now.


----------



## megsoro

If any has an extra Aurora, please PM me, I'd like to get it for my sister's 25th birthday.


----------



## marie1203

glenpreece said:


> Well the Ltd Ed dolls over the past few years were a preorder and they were over $100. There weren't 10 but still it would make more sense to have done it this way. i wish I had preordered them at the expo but I dind't want all 10 of them.







GraceMonica said:


> I am REALLY annoyed with people complaining on the facebook. One lady even stated she now had "five useless dolls" because she couldnt get the last five. DUDE, REALLY?
> 
> I don't understand why everyone is bashing Disney. One lady had the audacity to bash their PARKS because of this experience. UHM, Disney Store is NOT related to Disney Parks. Yes, the same company owns them, but you don't see Disney Store items in the parks, you see the Park items in the Disney Store (I think I'm correct on this, at least, from my experience I think that's right!)
> 
> Seriously, they're dolls. And I, for one, AM SO GLAD this is all over it.



I couldn't agree more with you. People are acting like they just missed the last cure for a deadly disease . I can not stand how people are trying to use their kids to make other people feel bad they did not get them. That is life you don't get what you want all the time. We don't live close to a Disney store but we made the drive and we were able to complete 3 sets so I really don't see why people complain so much. It was not easy but it was possible. 
Also the dolls would have been more expensive otherwise then people would have complain about that. People are never going to be happy no matter what Disney did or change there is always going to be people upset. People complain they change the rules and then more complaining.







Monch said:


> Okay, I am NEVER the kind of person who finds amusement in other people's pain, but I can't stop reading that FB thread! It's so crazy to read some of those posts.
> 
> I've been a toy / doll collector most my life, so I've been through these kinds of things before, to the tune of LE 50, so LE 8,000 hardly even seems LE to me.
> 
> The problem with these dolls is that thousands of the people who want them aren't doll "collectors" per se; they just really loved this collection, and so they've never experienced this kind of let down before.
> 
> In that sense, I really empathize with them. They don't really understand the whole allure of LE collecting, because they just want the product, which I totally understand and appreciate.
> 
> I also really empathize with Disney, though. How many of you own Disney Store items that were LE 2,000 or even fewer? There's no way Disney could've anticipated this hoopla over this line. Many of their LE items haven't been made with such a high production number. I sincerely believe they had no idea this would happen. I saw the entire display in store weeks before Cinderella was availabel for purchase, and I had NO CLUE they were going to cause such a comotion. LOL, I remember thinking, 8,000? How is that limited? Wow, how silly of me!
> 
> I'd guess a big problem was the low SRP. They were $60 in Canada. Compare that to the $125 on the other limited princess dolls (which come out with their respective bluray releases), and you can bet these dolls are a lot more desirable right away.
> 
> No doubt it's frustrating when you can't purchase that collectible you want (trust me, I have SO been there!), but some of the things people are saying on FB are just over the top. I can't believe people want IT guys fired over this. Someone's job and life is less important than your daughter's (ie, YOUR) Christmas present (to yourself, just admit they're really for you and your daughter's just the beard, lol)? That's so sad how people think when they're upset / don't get their way.
> 
> I was also sad to hear Disney Store workers were being harrassed and threatened over this.
> 
> Oh, well, there are still plenty of the DAC dolls, and they're way nicer anyway!



I know I feel the same way. Once solution would have been release like other dolls and have a higher price and people would had to pay over $1,000 for the collection then people would complain. I don't understand the expectations of people these are limited edition items since the start it was know they were only 4,000 of some dolls. That means only half of the people will finish their collection how people did not put this together instead of getting so upset .


----------



## dmband

i'm sure it is in here somewhere but could someone tell me the number of each doll made?
my mom is collecting some of them and i am just wondering the totals

i know a worker at my local store and she said they had between 6 and 12 of the last 5 for mondays release
she also said that people where lined up as soon as the doors opened to the mall at 6am
one person said they slept overnight outside the mall

since she was trying to collect some of them she got ones yesterday online
she was able to get all except pocahonis (sp) in 3 different orders
she order got shipped, the other 2 are "active"

she MIGHT have one for trade, i'll keep you posted if so

thanks in advance to anyone who can let me know the totals of each doll


----------



## Shivatopia

dmband said:


> i'm sure it is in here somewhere but could someone tell me the number of each doll made?
> my mom is collecting some of them and i am just wondering the totals
> 
> i know a worker at my local store and she said they had between 6 and 12 of the last 5 for mondays release
> she also said that people where lined up as soon as the doors opened to the mall at 6am
> one person said they slept overnight outside the mall
> 
> since she was trying to collect some of them she got ones yesterday online
> she was able to get all except pocahonis (sp) in 3 different orders
> she order got shipped, the other 2 are "active"
> 
> she MIGHT have one for trade, i'll keep you posted if so
> 
> thanks in advance to anyone who can let me know the totals of each doll



D23 Silver Cinderella 250
Cinderella 8000
Ariel 8000
Belle 8000
Snow White 6000
Rapunzel 6000
Mulan 6000
Jasmine 6000
Aurora 4000
Pocahontas 4000
Tiana 4000


----------



## KateB

AHHH!!!! I have to share my excitement!

I just got the email confirming the shipment of my last 3 dolls!!!!!

My mom has been getting me the dolls from her local Disney Store. Well Monday was a mess. She was 8th in line outside the mall, got inside and was 25th! She ended up with Rapunzel and Jasmine. (Not to mention that the first 10 people in line recieved all 5 dolls and proceeded to get into 2 cars- very suspicious!)

We then tried our luck yesterday. I was trying and finally got so flustered (and had to get back to work) that I gave up. My very WONDERFUL mother kept trying. She snagged the last 3 and we anxiously awaited the dreaded "We're sorry" email. 

We have called Disney countless times since her order went through at 1:19 ET yesterday. And EVERY CM politely assured me that we were going to recieve all 3. My order was active and I kept checking it today and finally around 1 it sent the order tracking number and all 3 dolls were sent!!!!!

I am soexcited that I don't know whether to sream or cry or BOTH! 

Thank you all of this board. I have enjoyed talking to you all and wish you the best of luck if you did not get the doll(s) of your choice. My best advice is don't get on eBay and buy right away. My mom was talking to an eBay seller one day in line and she said that her friends push up the price and that she isn't really get over $120 for a doll. So watch carefully and give it some time. 

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Shivatopia

Congratulations, KateB!  Getting that shipping confirmation is such a relief, isn't it?  So you are one of the lucky less-than-4000 people to have a complete set?  That is just wonderful!


----------



## dobiemom

I tried for over two hours yesterday to just get ONE!  All I wanted was a Pocahontas and managed to get her in my cart but when I went to check out I got the site error and could never get back in again. 

I am happy for all those who got the entire collection or even just the ones they wanted. 

People have every right to be frustrated over the process, no matter what their reasoning is, no matter what the edition size was, etc. The Disney Store website was not prepared to handle the release of one doll (ie the crash with Snow White) let alone 5. I don't think it's fair for anyone else to begrudge them their disappointment or downplay their frustration.


----------



## KuraiKodoku

Monch said:


> The problem with these dolls is that thousands of the people who want them aren't doll "collectors" per se; they just really loved this collection, and so they've never experienced this kind of let down before.



I think this is the main issue with people complaining. If they truly realized what limited edition collectible dolls mean, then they should know that if they truly want the dolls they need to put the effort into it. Even online, there are ways of streamlining the checkout (hearing someone talking about how they finally logged in should not have occurred, they should be logged in already). I've gone after limited things before, I know how fast things can sell out.

The blame can be passed around, they could have improved their website, but if they have the issue with limited edition vinylmation releases and don't fix it, I don't think care either way about the dolls crashing the site either.

Disney didn't think how popular they were. Less than $60 for a limited edition is asking for trouble with a doll on hand where eBayers have easy access to sell them for a nice profit.

I didn't want a set and went after the dolls I wanted. I knew I wouldn't be able to get all the dolls from Disney and as a collector was ready to pay for the other dolls I missed. I got two of the dolls from the Disney store and the other two I got on eBay.


----------



## DizneyDogs

JessRabbit said:


> For all of you complaining about the online fiasco that happened yesterday....welcome to the *Vinylmation Collector's World*. These site problems have been ongoing since the release of LE Vinylmations online. Every LE Vinylmation release, the same thing has happened. Release after release, no matter how many times they say it will be fixed, it crashes.They were only asking for trouble when they announced they were releasing all 5 in one day especially with no option to bundle. I was lucky enough to purchase all 11 dolls but I had to work very hard to get them all. Some people in line with me drove 8 hours because they didn't trust the online store and wanted to make sure they were able to buy the last five dolls. You had to really work hard to complete the whole set. Luckily I have a Disney Store that is about 30 minutes away but I would have driven like the lady ahead of me to get these dolls.
> These dolls were available for preorder for D23 members. I don't know how many people would preorder a $795 doll set outside of D23. Disney did the best marketing for this series that they could so that guests could choose the doll(s) they wanted.
> There were 10 sets of the final 5 at my Disney Store. All of the people ahead of me were collectors and not eBayers. They drove anywhere between 2-8 hours to purchase the dolls. Like I said, you had to work to get these dolls.
> 
> I think they will go down in price eventually. Everything does. Look at the Holiday Barbies. Look at Vinylmations. Pin Sets. Beanie Babies (There was a Cast Member Mickey beanie only given to Disney Store CM's that was selling for $1000. Now, it's hardly worth anything.) Eventually, it will go down. Right now, it is what everyone wants so it will be the highest prices now.



And even longer standing than vinylmations and dealing with Disney's crappy website is the Pin World!  I agree the dolls will go down eventually happens with almost all collectibles you just have to have patience and not buy when the demand is high.


----------



## KuraiKodoku

DizneyDogs said:


> And even longer standing than vinylmations and dealing with Disney's crappy website is the Pin World!  I agree the dolls will go down eventually happens with almost all collectibles you just have to have patience and not buy when the demand is high.



Correct, prices go down. Just watch the doll and the trend. Best to wait until later if you really don't want to pay too much right now. The items are still hot, so the demand is higher, so the price is higher.


----------



## luckyleo81

what's considered the confirmation email? is it the receipt saying "thank you for your order" or is there a second email? paranoia starting to kick in


----------



## KuraiKodoku

luckyleo81 said:


> what's considered the confirmation email? is it the receipt saying "thank you for your order" or is there a second email? paranoia starting to kick in



Go to the disneystore website and click on the Order Tracking link and check your order. If it says active, you have the doll, it just hasn't shipped yet. If it says closed and below under the shipped section it says yes. Then it means that they shipped it out already. When they ship they send a confirmation email with the tracking number.

I don't know what it would say if the order was canceled. Probably Canceled.


----------



## SnowWhite79

Magi1104,

I was able to order Rapunzel yesterday.  As of now I haven't gotten a shipping confirmation, but I hope to soon.  I ordered her specifically to try and make a trade with someone for Snow White.  Snow White was really the one I wanted out of the collection and when she sold out so fast, I missed out.  Anyway, I can't make any promises until I actually have Rapunzel in hand, but when I do, and know she arrived safely, I would definitely be interested in making a trade for Snow White.  If you have already promised her to someone, I understand.  Just wanted to let you know I'm willing to make the trade.  Let me know, and I can let you know for sure when I get Rapunzel.  Have a good evening!

SnowWhite79


----------



## BigGreen73

I bought the 1st 4 dolls from DisneyStore with ease, went thru the "fun" with SW and the last 5. What a....

Anyway, I decided to pick up the rest on e-bay. These dolls are great collector's items that have not been seen in awhile and appeal to adults as well as kids. Don't forget that we are heading into the X-mas holiday as well. These dolls have a great potential to hold there secondary value. The original dolls are still being bought at $150 - $300 w/ shipping on e-bay. And when you search somewhere like e-bay for say Mulan designer doll you get 140 items but that includes mugs, journals etc. So really there aren't even that many on the secondary market. There are a lot of true Disney fans that are going to hold onto to these for a very long time.

Of course there are a lot of over-flated prices of $300-$500, $10,000 for a full set? Ouch. I hope no ones paying those buy it now prices. But $150-$200 seems to be the par for the long run especially going into the Holiday season. Who knows what will happen after Jan 1st. I thought they would drop, but based on the demand for even the 1st four, who knows.... They could drop o $100 or they could average $300-$500 each by next year at this time...


----------



## movingthestars

Can anyone here tell me how much the journals and mugs sold for ORIGINALLY at the Disney Store? I would kind of like to look for ones to go with my Aurora doll but I can't justify to myself paying those people 3 or more times the original price....


----------



## jandii

movingthestars said:


> Can anyone here tell me how much the journals and mugs sold for ORIGINALLY at the Disney Store? I would kind of like to look for ones to go with my Aurora doll but I can't justify to myself paying those people 3 or more times the original price....



Journels were $20 each, mugs I think were originally $14 but there was a sale on all mugs that made them $7 each (2 for $14).


----------



## LLW

SnowWhite79 said:


> Magi1104,
> 
> I was able to order Rapunzel yesterday.  As of now I haven't gotten a shipping confirmation, but I hope to soon.  I ordered her specifically to try and make a trade with someone for Snow White.  Snow White was really the one I wanted out of the collection and when she sold out so fast, I missed out.  Anyway, I can't make any promises until I actually have Rapunzel in hand, but when I do, and know she arrived safely, I would definitely be interested in making a trade for Snow White.  If you have already promised her to someone, I understand.  Just wanted to let you know I'm willing to make the trade.  Let me know, and I can let you know for sure when I get Rapunzel.  Have a good evening!
> 
> SnowWhite79



If you get Rapunzel and are still interested in trading her for Snow White, let me know.  I have a Snow White and would certainly try and work out a trade with you.  Not sure where you're located but I live in TN.  Thanks!


----------



## SnowWhite79

LLW said:


> If you get Rapunzel and are still interested in trading her for Snow White, let me know.  I have a Snow White and would certainly try and work out a trade with you.  Not sure where you're located but I live in TN.  Thanks!



I'll definitely let you know if I actually get her!  I've been watching the E-bay prices, but don't really want to pay those prices.  I'd much rather do a trade and help someone else out, if I can!  I'm in FL.  If I get Rapunzel we can definitely work something out!  I'll let you know as soon as I can.  As of right now, my order hasn't shipped yet, but it still says active, so that's a good sign!  We'll keep in touch!

SnowWhite79


----------



## aurorabelleyoho

I am desperate for Aurora she is my favorite.  I have Mulan to trade. Willing to ship.  ANyone??

Nicolle


----------



## PatMcDuck

The journals are still in the stores, mine has a pretty good selection.  So I would not buy them on Ebay, it would be less to order from TDS and pay the shipping?  (even though when shipping from a store it is a little high)

I will not go into details, but I worked the doll shift on Monday.  

One REALLY sad thing was to watch some Ebay buyers selling the dolls on a bench outside our store, right inside the mall!  I think security made them leave. 

Glad it is over.  What a wild ride.


----------



## LLW

SnowWhite79 said:


> I'll definitely let you know if I actually get her!  I've been watching the E-bay prices, but don't really want to pay those prices.  I'd much rather do a trade and help someone else out, if I can!  I'm in FL.  If I get Rapunzel we can definitely work something out!  I'll let you know as soon as I can.  As of right now, my order hasn't shipped yet, but it still says active, so that's a good sign!  We'll keep in touch!
> 
> SnowWhite79



Perfect!   I'm getting that excited feeling again (the same feeling I had when Rapunzel in my cart BUT before I was kicked off the Disney Site - LOL!).  My fingers are crossed that you get Rapunzel & we can work out a trade.


----------



## JenGSLP

Just got a shipping confirmation email from Disney for my 2nd order of Jasmine and Pocahontas!  My 1st order (just Rapunzel) shipped yesterday so I was getting a little worried that my 2nd order wasn't shipping and there was a problem...but all is well!


----------



## Shivatopia

jandii said:


> Journels were $20 each, mugs I think were originally $14 but there was a sale on all mugs that made them $7 each (2 for $14).



Yeah, pretty close.    The journals retail for $19.50 and the mugs retail for $10.50 for one or 2/$14.  The mugs are great (I have 8 out of the 10, and I use my Snow White mug daily), but the eBay prices are generally outrageous.  Occasionally, you may find a decent price for one on eBay.  I have a couple of the journals, but I would only recommend them if you actually write in a journal, because apart from the really pretty cover art, it's not particularly all that special for the $19.50 price tag.


----------



## angyl15

For those looking to trade via mail, how do you plan to do that?  I have an offer for trading - what is the best way to protect myself?


----------



## justjohn29

I'm looking to trade my second set of 5 dolls for the first 5.  If anyone is interested in trading, get in touch with me.  I live in NYC so meeting up and swapping would be more convenient and cheaper.


----------



## glenpreece

pay each other through paypal so you have some protection/backup incase something goes wrong.


----------



## Feisty Fairy

PatMcDuck said:


> The journals are still in the stores, mine has a pretty good selection.  So I would not buy them on Ebay, it would be less to order from TDS and pay the shipping?  (even though when shipping from a store it is a little high)
> 
> I will not go into details, but I worked the doll shift on Monday.
> 
> One REALLY sad thing was to watch some Ebay buyers selling the dolls on a bench outside our store, right inside the mall!  I think security made them leave.
> 
> Glad it is over.  What a wild ride.



Do store ship journals out of state and how much is shipping?  Just curious.


----------



## Feisty Fairy

After reading about the trouble everyone had online Tuesday I am glad that me and my husband decided to go to the mall Monday.  It was a four hour drive but wee needed a small vacation or get away anyway.


We got the mall Sunday afternoon and scoped  out the mall since we had not been to that mall before.   We talked to some friendly cast members that gave us some information to prepare us for Monday.  We got the Mall shortly after 4:30am and despite the mall trying to make the line of eight at the time move once they did not come back again to tell us to move again.  So I guess they really did not care. (Mall security knowing what was going on is the only thing that could of been improved). We were the first inline outside and winded up being second in line but the person ahead of us let us go in first to buy the dolls.  This store only allowed two people in at a time.   The store winded up with 24 Jasmine, 22 Rapunzel, 15 Tiana, 15 Aurora, and 15 Pocahontas.  I think they still had one Jasmine left after the initial sales. I was able to get an Aurora, Jasmine and Pocahontas for my collection.  And a Rapunzel and Tiana for my sister and my husband was able to get a Pocahontas and Jasmine for my mom.   The mall I went to handled it really well.  The line we waited in was orderly and promptly at 9:00am they handed out the tickets for the dolls.   The cast members were really friendly and any time I will be in the Atlanta area I will go back to that mall.   I am glad I was able to get my favorites.  I now have:

Aurora #736
Mulan#1557 (only one I got off E-bay)
Snow White #4227
Pocahontas #1447
Jasmine #2134



I hope everyone that got there orders to go through get there doll.  I was afraid of that.  That is why I was glad my husband was supportive in driving 4 hours and waiting in line almost 5 and half hours.


----------



## LLW

glenpreece said:


> pay each other through paypal so you have some protection/backup incase something goes wrong.



If you're payment is another doll instead of cash, can you will use Paypal?  Have you done that before?   I'm very interested on how that works.  Thanks.


----------



## LM2

The last of my dolls shipped so EXCITED! Out of ten, I bought Poca on ebay, Rapunzel and Jaz at the store, and the rest of online. What a stressful nightmare, but I AM DONE! I am feeling like never again..... 
What is everyone buying tomorrow with the 25% off?


----------



## movingthestars

LM2 said:


> What is everyone buying tomorrow with the 25% off?



You might not be able to use that code since you got a doll. My account said I wasn't eligible, and I am guessing the reason is that I was able to buy a doll? I got my mom to buy what I wanted on her account and it gave her the discount just fine (none of her attempted doll orders went through).

Anyways, I got the Jasmine and Snow White designer doll shirts, as well as the Aurora animator's doll! Pretty excited.


----------



## Shibapa

To those who commented on the display of my 11 beauties... Thank you! 

Waiting at the mall from 4am and dealing will all of the problems security was causing was actually worth it.  Especially after reading all of the posts about the problems with the website.  I posted my picture right before I went to bed and since I was up all night at the mall, I slept like a baby through the entire time that they released online.  I woke up and read through pages upon pages of posts about the stress the online store caused.  Craziness! 

Congrats to all who got the dolls they wanted!

I can't believe it's all over.. *sigh*


----------



## vickxo

LM2 said:


> What is everyone buying tomorrow with the 25% off?



I ordered all 10 toddler dolls! came out to $18/doll (25% off + free shipping + $20 gift card)


----------



## Toad_Passenger

movingthestars said:


> You might not be able to use that code since you got a doll. My account said I wasn't eligible, and I am guessing the reason is that I was able to buy a doll? I got my mom to buy what I wanted on her account and it gave her the discount just fine (none of her attempted doll orders went through).
> 
> Anyways, I got the Jasmine and Snow White designer doll shirts, as well as the Aurora animator's doll! Pretty excited.



I was able to order a Rapunzel doll (shipped already), and I was still able to use the 25% this morning.

I'm a VM collector, so I picked up a few vinyls with it, plus the Free Parks shipping.


----------



## movingthestars

Toad_Passenger said:


> I was able to order a Rapunzel doll (shipped already), and I was still able to use the 25% this morning.
> 
> I'm a VM collector, so I picked up a few vinyls with it, plus the Free Parks shipping.



I don't know what was up with my account then, guess it was just me... but UPS says my dolls are getting to my US address today!


----------



## jessrose18

LLW said:


> If you're payment is another doll instead of cash, can you will use Paypal?  Have you done that before?   I'm very interested on how that works.  Thanks.



Yes, you can send the other person an invoice for .01 and write in comments for doll exchange and details etc... that way you get their confirmed address and proof of transaction.  then have them send you an invoice for the same.  that is how i have done a trade


----------



## princesswendy720

My Rapunzel and Aurora are scheduled to arrive tomorrow!! Not bad considering I got standard shipping!


----------



## jejuneraccoon

I was going to ask if other people here seem to have been getting tracking information that said their packages were shipping really fast, because usually it takes a lot longer for me to get things from Disney, but (part of) my order is due to arrive tomorrow. Wow! 

Also, has anyone else here been told that parts of their order was going to be sent separately? I got a shipping confirmation today that included my Pocahontas and Tiana, but not my Rapunzel. I called and a cast member told me she would be sent separately. This order is still labeled as "active."


----------



## dmband

jejuneraccoon said:


> I was going to ask if other people here seem to have been getting tracking information that said their packages were shipping really fast, because usually it takes a lot longer for me to get things from Disney, but (part of) my order is due to arrive tomorrow. Wow!
> 
> Also, has anyone else here been told that parts of their order was going to be sent separately? I got a shipping confirmation today that included my Pocahontas and Tiana, but not my Rapunzel. I called and a cast member told me she would be sent separately. This order is still labeled as "active."



yes
my mom got a email saying 1 of 2 shipped
she got nervous that the order was a mistake but disney says the other is coming


----------



## jejuneraccoon

dmband said:


> yes
> my mom got a email saying 1 of 2 shipped
> she got nervous that the order was a mistake but disney says the other is coming



Whew! Thanks, that makes me feel better.


----------



## GraceMonica

jejuneraccoon said:


> I was going to ask if other people here seem to have been getting tracking information that said their packages were shipping really fast, because usually it takes a lot longer for me to get things from Disney, but (part of) my order is due to arrive tomorrow. Wow!
> 
> Also, has anyone else here been told that parts of their order was going to be sent separately? I got a shipping confirmation today that included my Pocahontas and Tiana, but not my Rapunzel. I called and a cast member told me she would be sent separately. This order is still labeled as "active."



They could be in different locations. Maybe they kept some dolls in different warehouses. Who knows! I'm SHOCKED that they're shipping so fast! Perhaps this is why all other orders were taking forever to ship, they were probably preparing to get these dolls out of their warehouse! That's still crazy to think about...some people getting tracking numbers the same night or the next morning. It shows how bad Disney wants to get rid of these things!


----------



## Falltime

LM2 said:


> The last of my dolls shipped so EXCITED! Out of ten, I bought Poca on ebay, Rapunzel and Jaz at the store, and the rest of online. What a stressful nightmare, but I AM DONE! I am feeling like never again.....
> What is everyone buying tomorrow with the 25% off?



nothing - I really don't feel like giving Disney any business right now, it's just a gimmick to get people to buy from them while they still pad their bottom line


----------



## SnowWhite79

LLW said:


> Perfect!   I'm getting that excited feeling again (the same feeling I had when Rapunzel in my cart BUT before I was kicked off the Disney Site - LOL!).  My fingers are crossed that you get Rapunzel & we can work out a trade.



I keep checking my order status and it just keeps saying it is active and hasn't shipped.  I'm really hoping it ships soon!  I do have paypal and will give you that info if/when I get the doll and we can do as the other poster said about sending invoices.  I've never done that type of thing through paypal, just paid for things that way, but it would be a good way for both of us to do so safely.  Then we just pay our own shipping charges to ship the dolls.  So I'll keep you updated.  I really hope I get a shipping confirmation and tracking number soon!  We'll see.. I'll let you know.  

SnowWhite79


----------



## angyl15

I got my shipping confirmation yesterday - it came as 2 confirmations, but when I look at the tracking number they all shipped together, just in 2 boxes.

Talked to my husband about how we managed to get all 5 dolls and we think we figured it out.  I was on the iphone app with all 5 dolls in my cart..it was moving very fast, but like most others could not move to checkout.  My husband logged into my account on the computer and when he did, my cart appeared and he was able to go right to checkout.  I guess if this unfortunate situation happens again it might work.  The iphone app had the dolls online in the website shutdown time so i had them up and ready to add pretty quick.

(ETA) I was able to use the 25% off code even though my order went through. 

I was given a $40 credit for my free shipping that did not get applied correctly.  I was going to complain as I heard others got the money refunded, but I already used it so no big deal.


----------



## glenpreece

We got shipping confirmation of Pocahontas today!!! YAY Happy Birthday to ME!!!!


----------



## Bubbles29693

My Tiana came today!!  She is sooo beautiful  only problem is I have to wait until christmas to actually have her 

By the way does anyone know why none of the other doll merchandise was released in the UK? because the journals are beautiful!!!


----------



## jejuneraccoon

glenpreece said:


> We got shipping confirmation of Pocahontas today!!! YAY Happy Birthday to ME!!!!



Happy birthday!


----------



## SnowWhite79

LLW said:


> Perfect!   I'm getting that excited feeling again (the same feeling I had when Rapunzel in my cart BUT before I was kicked off the Disney Site - LOL!).  My fingers are crossed that you get Rapunzel & we can work out a trade.



Hello! I just check my status order again and it has been shipped!  So I will let you know when I get it and we can work out a trade.  Have a great evening!

Jennifer aka SnowWhite79


----------



## bellanotte10

I answered my own question...


----------



## piraterunner

glenpreece said:


> We got shipping confirmation of Pocahontas today!!! YAY Happy Birthday to ME!!!!



Yeah so happy for you Glendon!!!!! Happy Birthday!!!!! I ordered Pocahontas and Aurora in hopes of finding someone to trade for Ariel and when I got home from work they were on my doorstep!!!!! That was some super fast shipping!


----------



## Aurorabrir

Well, friends, I am "hooked" to this website and the Designer collection. I am waiting for my Tiana and Pocahontas to arrive, but we seem to get things slower here in CA. A few questions for you (some of you seem so knowledgable about all things Disney!).....

1. Did anyone notice the designer scarfs online last night? I saw Snow White and Mulan, and told myself I'd get one today with the 25% off or my Trick Or Treat coupon and they were gone! Do you think they sold out or were just taken offline for the sale day?

2. Do Vinylmations lose value if you don't keep the card? My daughter loves them, fills her pockets with them, but I haven't been thinking of them as collectors items.

We went to our Disney Store at the mall today and I used my Trick Or Treat coupon for 30% off of the Singing Snow White doll! It was on sale today for $20, so it came to $14! I also picked up a Rapunzel journal for $14 after the discount. My store seems to have gotten a lot more journals, except Ariel.

Are you all using your mugs or displaying them?

Please let me know if you can answer my questions! Thanks!


----------



## LLW

SnowWhite79 said:


> Hello! I just check my status order again and it has been shipped!  So I will let you know when I get it and we can work out a trade.  Have a great evening!
> 
> Jennifer aka SnowWhite79



Something has finally gone RIGHT this week!  Hooray!  Keep me posted.


----------



## LLW

jessrose18 said:


> Yes, you can send the other person an invoice for .01 and write in comments for doll exchange and details etc... that way you get their confirmed address and proof of transaction.  then have them send you an invoice for the same.  that is how i have done a trade



Cool.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Shivatopia

Aurorabrir said:


> Well, friends, I am "hooked" to this website and the Designer collection. I am waiting for my Tiana and Pocahontas to arrive, but we seem to get things slower here in CA. A few questions for you (some of you seem so knowledgable about all things Disney!).....
> 
> *1. Did anyone notice the designer scarfs online last night? I saw Snow White and Mulan, and told myself I'd get one today with the 25% off or my Trick Or Treat coupon and they were gone! Do you think they sold out or were just taken offline for the sale day?*
> 
> 2. Do Vinylmations lose value if you don't keep the card? My daughter loves them, fills her pockets with them, but I haven't been thinking of them as collectors items.
> 
> We went to our Disney Store at the mall today and I used my Trick Or Treat coupon for 30% off of the Singing Snow White doll! It was on sale today for $20, so it came to $14! I also picked up a Rapunzel journal for $14 after the discount. My store seems to have gotten a lot more journals, except Ariel.
> 
> *Are you all using your mugs or displaying them?*
> 
> Please let me know if you can answer my questions! Thanks!



Welcome to the club!    To answer 2 of your questions, the scarves have been kind of odd on the website for a while.  The Snow White scarf, for example was showing as available for many weeks since August 22nd, but practically no one seemed to be able to add it to their cart.  An error message kept popping up every time the Add to Cart button was clicked.  That said, I have heard of one person who was able to buy it early on, who then gave it away as a gift and has been trying to get another one since.  So were they really available yesterday/today?  I don't know.  When I saw the Snow White scarf today, I tried ordering it, but the error message appeared again.  Now the scarves are gone from the website (again).  As for the mugs, I have 8 out of the 10 designer princess mugs and I personally only use the Snow White mug.  My mom has used the Cinderella mug.  If I ever throw a tea party, I may pull out all of the cups I have, along with my Alice in Wonderland tea cups, but otherwise, most of them will be only decorative until then.


----------



## LLW

jessrose18 said:


> Yes, you can send the other person an invoice for .01 and write in comments for doll exchange and details etc... that way you get their confirmed address and proof of transaction.  then have them send you an invoice for the same.  that is how i have done a trade





SnowWhite79 said:


> I keep checking my order status and it just keeps saying it is active and hasn't shipped.  I'm really hoping it ships soon!  I do have paypal and will give you that info if/when I get the doll and we can do as the other poster said about sending invoices.  I've never done that type of thing through paypal, just paid for things that way, but it would be a good way for both of us to do so safely.  Then we just pay our own shipping charges to ship the dolls.  So I'll keep you updated.  I really hope I get a shipping confirmation and tracking number soon!  We'll see.. I'll let you know.
> 
> SnowWhite79



Sounds like a plan Jennifer.   I have a paypal account but this will be a new adventure for me too.  Like you, I've only used paypal to pay for my Ebay purchases.  I'm so happy you got Rapunzel's shipping notice (seen that in your later post).  It's great that it looks like we can help each other out.  I'll take a picture of my Snow White so you can see her.   I know she can't wait to met you. LOL!     
I've never sold anything on Ebay but for what it's worth - I have a good buying record - 100% positive and been a member since 2009.    
BTW, my name is Lynn and I'm happy to met you.


----------



## glenpreece

piraterunner said:


> Yeah so happy for you Glendon!!!!! Happy Birthday!!!!! I ordered Pocahontas and Aurora in hopes of finding someone to trade for Ariel and when I got home from work they were on my doorstep!!!!! That was some super fast shipping!


Thanks so much. Wow that was fast shipping, did u get hit with any fees???


----------



## piraterunner

glenpreece said:


> Thanks so much. Wow that was fast shipping, di u get hit with any fees???



Shockingly no! They always nail me too! Did you get any of the other ladies? I posted on kijiji looking to trade for Ariel no bites yet... I know that ladies in line for Mulan bought multiple Ariel's. I don't want to buy any more off eBay   I am heading to Disneyland in January maybe I'll find someone there to swap.


----------



## SnowWhite79

LLW said:


> Sounds like a plan Jennifer.   I have a paypal account but this will be a new adventure for me too.  Like you, I've only used paypal to pay for my Ebay purchases.  I'm so happy you got Rapunzel's shipping notice (seen that in your later post).  It's great that it looks like we can help each other out.  I'll take a picture of my Snow White so you can see her.   I know she can't wait to met you. LOL!
> I've never sold anything on Ebay but for what it's worth - I have a good buying record - 100% positive and been a member since 2009.
> BTW, my name is Lynn and I'm happy to met you.



Lynn, 
I'm so glad we can help each other out too!  Like you, I've only made purchases on E-bay and not sold anything, but my buyer record is 100% positive as well. I will let you know when I receive Rapunzel and will take pics for you.  I haven't gotten the tracking number yet, but hopefully that'll be available soon. I'm not home right now, last minute trip to Disney!  So if you don't hear from me until Sunday or so, you'll know why. We'll be back home sometime Saturday evening. Also if you could pm me that would be great. For some reason I'm not able to do so, not enough posts, I guess, even though I'm on here a lot. Anyway, we'll be in touch!

Jennifer


----------



## justjohn29

If anyone is interested in trading the first 5 dolls for the second 5 dolls PM me.  I have two sets of the second half and hoping to have the whole set.


----------



## glenpreece

piraterunner said:


> Shockingly no! They always nail me too! Did you get any of the other ladies? I posted on kijiji looking to trade for Ariel no bites yet... I know that ladies in line for Mulan bought multiple Ariel's. I don't want to buy any more off eBay   I am heading to Disneyland in January maybe I'll find someone there to swap.


well that's good, maybe we'll get lucky and there won't be any either. i must say out of the 3 i have so far Ariel is my least fav


----------



## piraterunner

glenpreece said:


> well that's good, maybe we'll get lucky and there won't be any either. i must say out of the 3 i have so far Ariel is my least fav



well if you are looking for a twin for pocahantas or want to trade for a very beautiful sleeping beauty let me know I will even throw in my unopened snow white compact lol


----------



## bellanotte10

i am so jealous of anyone who got a doll. I couldn't afford it so my parents were going to buy one for my birthday, and now they're all sold out and even LESS affordable on ebay.  but YAY at least someone has them! The one thing I don't like about the dolls though is their creepy eyelashes...


----------



## PrincessMarincess

I had been reading all of your posts since the 18th in hope to find insight on the disaster that happened on Tuesday. I stood in line on Monday hoping to get a doll before I had to go to class, but I left empty handed and decided to try my luck on online. I tried to add dolls in my cart and checkout on both my ipad and my pc, and got nothing but lag ( like many of you ) and about every 20 seconds the image of the dolls that Disney put up when they were loading them to the site.

I gave up as I saw the first hour coming to a end, but I decided to just have a peek and I was able to finally add my Tiana to my cart and checkout, but then I got a error message about my card . SoOOoo... I redid checkout with my paypal, using the same card and it went through fine and I had order number. I was nervous after that though because as soon as I was done, the site literally shutdown lol. I've been a nervous wreck since then thinking I would of course get one of the infamous "we're sorry" messages. Well..
today in the library I was a happy girl when I saw a shipment confirmation!

I only wanted my favorite princesses and I was lucky to have a dear friend in the UK snag Ariel for me when she sold out here. I broke down and chartered the pirate territory of ebay sellers and bought Pocahontas. In all I'm happy and I hope Tiana and Pocahontas get to me safely. 

I'm happy to have found this forum, it helped me to kind of gauge whether I should have a nervous breakdown or just relax.


----------



## bellanotte10

PrincessMarincess said:


> I'm happy to have found this forum, it helped me to kind of gauge whether I should have a nervous breakdown or just relax.



haha that's what we're here for! also i love love love your avatar! where did you get it?


----------



## wigdoutdismom

I think I'm just over this whole Designer Doll fiasco. My husband had all five dolls in his shopping cart not once but twice and got kicked out of the website both times.
He was working with Ipads and laptops. Nothing worked.

I never would have started this collection if I had known how this was going to turn out. Now I have four of the first five dolls, including two Snow Whites  and am not sure what I'm going to do them since I have no way of completing the set...


----------



## justjohn29

wigdoutdismom said:


> I think I'm just over this whole Designer Doll fiasco. My husband had all five dolls in his shopping cart not once but twice and got kicked out of the website both times.
> He was working with Ipads and laptops. Nothing worked.
> 
> I never would have started this collection if I had known how this was going to turn out. Now I have four of the first five dolls, including two Snow Whites  and am not sure what I'm going to do them since I have no way of completing the set...





What 4 do you have?  interested in trading for four of the last group?


----------



## PrincessMarincess

bellanotte10 said:


> haha that's what we're here for! also i love love love your avatar! where did you get it?



Thanks so much! There is a website called deviantART, and there a lot of designers and artists post their work. They have a lot of Fan art as well, so if you go there and search for something it's bound to come up. I enjoy looking at the fan art and some of the concepts they come up with. 

If you go there and search Disney Cuties you'll see other princesses like my avatar. Ciro1984 designed them. There is a Repunzel one, and I can't post a link or a image yet so you'll have to go fishing.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

justjohn29 said:


> What 4 do you have?  interested in trading for four of the last group?



I have 2 Snow White dolls
1 Cinderella
1 Mulan
1 Belle

I really don't want to trade for any of the dolls, I'm done. So disappointed with Disney over this whole ordeal.


----------



## bellanotte10

PrincessMarincess said:


> Thanks so much! There is a website called deviantART, and there a lot of designers and artists post their work. They have a lot of Fan art as well, so if you go there and search for something it's bound to come up. I enjoy looking at the fan art and some of the concepts they come up with.
> 
> If you go there and search Disney Cuties you'll see other princesses like my avatar. Ciro1984 designed them. There is a Repunzel one, and I can't post a link or a image yet so you'll have to go fishing.



found it! Thanks! its so cute!


----------



## schang

My friend has both the Cinderella & Belle dolls, but is really looking to trade for Aurora (her little girl's name is Aurora). Please let me know if you're interested.. thanks!!!!


----------



## schang

haha yes, I know! The 'rooted eyelashes' are heeeuge, they'd put a drag queen to shame! :O


----------



## bellanotte10

schang said:


> haha yes, I know! The 'rooted eyelashes' are heeeuge, they'd put a drag queen to shame! :O



my father made that joke when he saw the display dolls. i was slightly horrified as there were a bunch of children around but also terribly amused haha


----------



## JenGSLP

UPS delivered my Rapunzel yesterday....so pretty!  She is my daughter's favorite so she will be thrilled when she gets her on her birthday!   I got confirmation that Jasmine and Pocahontas shipped yesterday.  Yeah!


----------



## glenpreece

Pocahontas is on her way to my friend's place. She arrived in Kingston this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Feisty Fairy

Shibapa said:


> To those who commented on the display of my 11 beauties... Thank you!
> 
> Waiting at the mall from 4am and dealing will all of the problems security was causing was actually worth it.  Especially after reading all of the posts about the problems with the website.  I posted my picture right before I went to bed and since I was up all night at the mall, I slept like a baby through the entire time that they released online.  I woke up and read through pages upon pages of posts about the stress the online store caused.  Craziness!
> 
> Congrats to all who got the dolls they wanted!
> 
> I can't believe it's all over.. *sigh*



It seems like mall security did this to a lot of people we got there at 4:30am and mall security said we had to leave and come back 6:45am.  So glad I stuck around and didn't leave.  I was able to get all my dolls.    Your collection is beautiful here is picture of my five girls.  







The Tiana and Rapunzel I got Monday went to my sister.


----------



## glenpreece

Feisty Fairy said:


> It seems like mall security did this to a lot of people we got there at 4:30am and mall security said we had to leave and come back 6:45am.  So glad I stuck around and didn't leave.  I was able to get all my dolls.    Your collection is beautiful here is picture of my five girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tiana and Rapunzel I got Monday went to my sister.


Beautiful display


----------



## dmband

fwiw in the future for something like this, don't try on multi devices at once
you are better off refreshing over and over then add a connection to the sever, ie compete against yourself
and depending on your connection/provider you could be slowing your own connection speeds by having multi devices connected at once


----------



## vickxo

My 2 dolls were delivered today to my boyfriends mothers house...said a man signed for them - there is no man that lives in the house just his mom and aunt. i'm a little concerned & i won't find out for sure til she gets home from work late tonight.


----------



## dmband

vickxo said:


> My 2 dolls were delivered today to my boyfriends mothers house...said a man signed for them - there is no man that lives in the house just his mom and aunt. i'm a little concerned & i won't find out for sure til she gets home from work late tonight.



My mom had one delivered today, no one signed, they just left in on the porch


----------



## vickxo

turns out the ups guy signed for it so he could leave it. weird but i don't care as long as its safe and sound inside the house now haha


----------



## Shivatopia

vickxo said:


> turns out the ups guy signed for it so he could leave it. weird but i don't care as long as its safe and sound inside the house now haha



Thank goodness your parcel was safe.  All's well that ends well, but that really does not seem very good on the part of UPS in terms of security.  Are drivers even allowed to do that?


----------



## floridafam

The three I ordered arrived yesterday.


----------



## dmband

Shivatopia said:


> Thank goodness your parcel was safe.  All's well that ends well, but that really does not seem very good on the part of UPS in terms of security.  Are drivers even allowed to do that?



he prob didn't really "sign" for it
he prob was noting where it was left, for example if you look online it would say something like...
left at side door, left with neighbor


----------



## jejuneraccoon

Hi, I didn't see a threat specifically for the trade of designer dolls, so I am just going to make a quick post here. (My apologies if there is a thread for this that I simply missed. If this is the case, I would appreciate it if you'd link me.)

I am looking to trade a Tiana for an Aurora. I want to trade in person. I am also willing to meet Austin and Houston-area people half way. Thank you.


----------



## dmband

jejuneraccoon said:


> Hi, I didn't see a threat specifically for the trade of designer dolls, so I am just going to make a quick post here. (My apologies if there is a thread for this that I simply missed. If this is the case, I would appreciate it if you'd link me.)
> 
> I am looking to trade a Tiana for an Aurora. I live in San Antonio and want to trade in person. I am also willing to meet Austin and Houston-area people half way. Thank you.



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2802729


----------



## jejuneraccoon

Thank you, dmband!


----------



## glenpreece

Went to Kingston to pick up my Pocahontas today!!  She's so gorgeous so happy now I have the 4 I wanted so I'm done  My Disney collection is not limited to this pic but it's all that is on display right now.


----------



## jejuneraccoon

I love your set up, glenpreece! Amazing.


----------



## BigGreen73

glenpreece said:


> Went to Kingston to pick up my Pocahontas today!!  She's so gorgeous so happy now I have the 4 I wanted so I'm done  My Disney collection is not limited to this pic but it's all that is on display right now.



Love it...especially the Jessica Rabbit stuff...she doesn't get enough love anymore..


----------



## glenpreece

Thank you both  I love Jessica Rabbit can you imagine if they did a designer doll of her!!!!! They could do other Disney Heroines like Meg, Jessica, Tiger Lily, Wendy, Alice, Esmerelda etc. I wish they'd do a Villains line I would DIE!!!!!


----------



## bluethoughts2581

Well, I had to venture to the bay to get Pocahontas and Ariel! My favorite princesses are Tiana, Pocahontas, Ariel and Rapunzel However, I am not a fan of the Rapunzel designer doll, I don't really think it looks like her:/


----------



## bluethoughts2581

I would LOVE a villains and princes line!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KuraiKodoku

bluethoughts2581 said:


> Well, I had to venture to the bay to get Pocahontas and Ariel! My favorite princesses are Tiana, Pocahontas, Ariel and Rapunzel However, I am not a fan of the Rapunzel designer doll, I don't really think it looks like her:/



I would save getting Ariel for last since that's the most expensive. Or maybe get it first? Can't tell the trend of prices if they'll go up or down. I just know Ariel's the most expensive.

And I agree about Rapunzel. Of all the dolls, I think she's my least favorite because she doesn't look as good as the others and she doesn't seem to look like her.


----------



## Aurorabrir

I love your photos of your displays! Glad to see that I'm not the only one who is a collector of Disney. Aurora is my favorite, but for some reason, I wasn't so into the Designer Doll of her, in part because the others were more interesting and artistic, and in part because I prefer to collect her in BLUE! Call me Merryweather. 

I read that maybe there would be a collection of Designer Villains? Maybe Disney will find a new way to sell them that isn't NUTS like this experience was. Did you all see the news reports about how the website shut down? Search it on Business Week.


----------



## winnieriffic

Great collection!  I love the display!


----------



## glenpreece

Aurorabrir said:


> I love your photos of your displays! Glad to see that I'm not the only one who is a collector of Disney. Aurora is my favorite, but for some reason, I wasn't so into the Designer Doll of her, in part because the others were more interesting and artistic, and in part because I prefer to collect her in BLUE! Call me Merryweather.



I agree I prefer Aurora in her BLUE dress!!!



winnieriffic said:


> Great collection!  I love the display!



Thank you


----------



## aprincess@mail.com

Love the doll displays!


----------



## bluethoughts2581

KuraiKodoku said:


> I would save getting Ariel for last since that's the most expensive. Or maybe get it first? Can't tell the trend of prices if they'll go up or down. I just know Ariel's the most expensive.
> 
> And I agree about Rapunzel. Of all the dolls, I think she's my least favorite because she doesn't look as good as the others and she doesn't seem to look like her.



I think it's the nose.... And the doll looks older to me than she does in the film. Who is your favorite?


----------



## bluethoughts2581

Is anyone getting the animator dolls? I ordered Ariel with the 25% off along with the Ariel's grotto snow globe. This will be my 3rd Little Mermaid globe.... I collect the really nice ones that are released


----------



## GraceMonica

bluethoughts2581 said:


> Is anyone getting the animator dolls? I ordered Ariel with the 25% off along with the Ariel's grotto snow globe. This will be my 3rd Little Mermaid globe.... I collect the really nice ones that are released



I have Ariel and Rapunzel for my oldest sister, and I got Belle for my other sister! My oldest sister is getting the youngest Jasmine! Lol. I think they might get me snow white for christmas, but I'm just waiting and seeing! I got Belle with the 25% off! my whole order came to less than $23 because I bought a Park Authentic (less than $4) to get free shipping! 

EDIT: I JUST GOT THE CONFIRMATION THAT IT WAS SHIPPED!!!  (I get excited for any package nowadays!) 

Today, I went to the Disney Store to load my gift cards back up, and I mentioned that I used the gift card to buy the Designer Dolls, and the CM was like "Did you hear about the one who sold her card for rapunzel for $200?!" And I told her it was my friend who did it! Apparently its now the talk of the CMs at that store! Wow! 

I can't believe it's been a week! It feels like it happened forever ago!


----------



## Alice28

bluethoughts2581 said:


> *Is anyone getting the animator dolls?* I ordered Ariel with the 25% off along with the Ariel's grotto snow globe. This will be my 3rd Little Mermaid globe.... I collect the really nice ones that are released



yes, I am getting many of the animator dolls for my daughter. I bought the designer dolls for myself! 

On the 25% off day, i ordered Rapunzel, Belle, Aurora and Mulan for my DD for Christmas. My mom is going to give her some of them and some from Santa.  Then I bought Pocahontas the other day in the store and I'll probably stash her for her birthday in late winter. 

I still would like to buy Cinderella, Snow White and maybe Tiana. For some reason I don't care for the Ariel (and I usually love her) and DD thought Jasmine looked very 'weird'. Her words, not mine- I think Jasmine is adorbs!


----------



## Alice28

I took this when I first got home last Monday and got the remaining 5 dolls out. I have since rearranged so that to me, their colors complement better.  CHEESY, that's me!

Now it's Tiana, Belle, Aurora, Jasmine on the top
Rapunzel, Ariel, Pocahontas in the middle
Snow, Cinderella, Mulan on the bottom. 

I'm so pleased to have collected them all- it was a nail biter there for awhile.


----------



## GraceMonica

Alice28 said:


> I took this when I first got home last Monday and got the remaining 5 dolls out. I have since rearranged so that to me, their colors complement better.  CHEESY, that's me!
> 
> Now it's Tiana, Belle, Aurora, Jasmine on the top
> Rapunzel, Ariel, Pocahontas in the middle
> Snow, Cinderella, Mulan on the bottom.
> 
> I'm so pleased to have collected them all- it was a nail biter there for awhile.



Very lovely! Congrats on getting the whole collection!


----------



## KuraiKodoku

bluethoughts2581 said:


> I think it's the nose.... And the doll looks older to me than she does in the film. Who is your favorite?



Of the ones I have (Cinderella, Mulan, Snow White and Jasmine), I would have to say Snow White. Maybe cause her eyelashes aren't that outrageous looking.



bluethoughts2581 said:


> Is anyone getting the animator dolls? I ordered Ariel with the 25% off along with the Ariel's grotto snow globe. This will be my 3rd Little Mermaid globe.... I collect the really nice ones that are released



I have Pocahontas and I bought Mulan with the 25% off. Don't know why she hasn't shipped yet.

Also, Alice28, love your display of your collection.


----------



## bluethoughts2581

Alice28 said:


> I took this when I first got home last Monday and got the remaining 5 dolls out. I have since rearranged so that to me, their colors complement better.  CHEESY, that's me!
> 
> Now it's Tiana, Belle, Aurora, Jasmine on the top
> Rapunzel, Ariel, Pocahontas in the middle
> Snow, Cinderella, Mulan on the bottom.
> 
> I'm so pleased to have collected them all- it was a nail biter there for awhile.


VERY NICE!!!!! I love how these dolls came ready to display!


----------



## bluethoughts2581

So happy that my Ariel came today!!! I'm still waiting on Pocahontas.
I only wanted Ariel, Pocahontas and Tiana I had Rapunzel and jasmine but I traded them to get Ariel and Pocahontas Ariel is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## glenpreece

Alice28 said:


> I took this when I first got home last Monday and got the remaining 5 dolls out. I have since rearranged so that to me, their colors complement better.  CHEESY, that's me!
> 
> Now it's Tiana, Belle, Aurora, Jasmine on the top
> Rapunzel, Ariel, Pocahontas in the middle
> Snow, Cinderella, Mulan on the bottom.
> 
> I'm so pleased to have collected them all- it was a nail biter there for awhile.


Beautiful  congrats on being one of the few to get the whole collection


----------



## KuraiKodoku

Anybody else have an issue with the name plate sticker?

My Cinderella Sticker keeps peeling away. I push it back in, but it starts bowing out and peeling off. I don't know if I should take some PH neutral crafting glue and peel off the sticker fully and re-glue it down properly.


----------



## bluethoughts2581

Is anyone getting the limited edition princess ornament set? I'm on the fence about it..... I like the ballerina ones better. I'm thinking of getting Rapunzel and Ariel


----------



## LLW

bluethoughts2581 said:


> Is anyone getting the limited edition princess ornament set? I'm on the fence about it..... I like the ballerina ones better. I'm thinking of getting Rapunzel and Ariel



I ordered this collection today.  I'll let you know how they look when i get them.  I already own the Princess ballerina ornaments.  I saw them in the store and bought them on the spot.  So pretty.


----------



## carebee21

bluethoughts2581 said:


> Is anyone getting the limited edition princess ornament set? I'm on the fence about it..... I like the ballerina ones better. I'm thinking of getting Rapunzel and Ariel



I ordered a set, even though I'm still on the fence.  I think a couple of them look sort of creepy, or clownish?  I don't know, maybe it's the pictures or something. But I'm so worried since there is so few of them that the ebayers/scalpers would hoard them all before I got to see real pics/reviews, so I bought a set.  I figure if they do look bad, they can always be returned and if they look wonderful, I won't have to worry about not having bought them and them being sold out.


----------



## bluethoughts2581

carebee21 said:


> I ordered a set, even though I'm still on the fence.  I think a couple of them look sort of creepy, or clownish?  I don't know, maybe it's the pictures or something. But I'm so worried since there is so few of them that the ebayers/scalpers would hoard them all before I got to see real pics/reviews, so I bought a set.  I figure if they do look bad, they can always be returned and if they look wonderful, I won't have to worry about not having bought them and them being sold out.



Very true!! I just don't have the money for it right now:/ why do I have to love Disney so much!! Lol  I like that one can set them up as well, without the ribbon


----------



## LostBoy89

My Collection


----------



## BigGreen73

bluethoughts2581 said:


> Is anyone getting the limited edition princess ornament set? I'm on the fence about it..... I like the ballerina ones better. I'm thinking of getting Rapunzel and Ariel



I do like the ornament set. However, I am very weary about buying anything LE from the Dis Store website now, especially after the Doll fiasco. Plus, I went online yesterday morning and the ornamnets were sold out...went back yesterday afternoon and you could buy them?? 

Anyway, congrats to those that were able to purchase the dolls though the Disney Store. The last 6 were pretty much luck of the draw, almost like winning a lottery. I have been reading that some who "bought" some or all of the last five have still not has their orders shipped and some are still receiving the oversold e-mails. What a mess.

I on the other hand was not so lucky. I got the 1st 4 though DS and the other 6 through 3-bay. These are great dolls that my DW and I wanted for our collection and will enjoy them for quite sometime, so even at e-bays higher prices they are worth it.


----------



## movingthestars

LostBoy89 said:


> My Collection



Aww they are gorgeous and with the silver Cindy too... I have to wait many more months to enjoy my 11 lovelies, all these posts are making me antsy when I really should be concentrating on other things  ... So I have to ask, is that where you are actually displaying them? Or will they move to a more permanent display? I only ask because it looks like they are on a table with a big window behind so I am guessing you only did that for the pictures.


----------



## Alice28

BigGreen73 said:


> I do like the ornament set. However, I am very weary about buying anything LE from the Dis Store website now, especially after the Doll fiasco. Plus, I went online yesterday morning and the ornamnets were sold out...went back yesterday afternoon and you could buy them??
> 
> Anyway, congrats to those that were able to purchase the dolls though the Disney Store.* The last 6 were pretty much luck of the draw, almost like winning a lottery.* I have been reading that some who "bought" some or all of the last five have still not has their orders shipped and some are still receiving the oversold e-mails. What a mess.
> 
> I on the other hand was not so lucky. I got the 1st 4 though DS and the other 6 through 3-bay. These are great dolls that my DW and I wanted for our collection and will enjoy them for quite sometime, so even at e-bays higher prices they are worth it.



I agree with bolded sentence. I totally lucked out getting Snow White. 100%- she is the only one I bought online. The rest I got in store. The first 4 were not too much of an issues. The final 5 I got to the mall at 0530 & luckily knew which door to go in first.


----------



## BigGreen73

Alice28 said:


> I agree with bolded sentence. I totally lucked out getting Snow White. 100%- she is the only one I bought online. The rest I got in store. The first 4 were not too much of an issues. The final 5 I got to the mall at 0530 & luckily knew which door to go in first.



If I would have had a clue about how insane the online experience was going to be, I would have driven the 1 1/2 hours to a DS and waited in line to try my luck there..


----------



## Aurorabrir

Hi All,
 My two dolls came today, completing my set of four: Snow White (got online!), Mulan (got on Ebay for $120), Pocahontas and Tiana (got online, came today!). The color combos of my girls are beautiful! My Pocahontas seems to be leaning back a bit, head up a lot....should I adjust her? I think her long hair is weighing her down! Tiana's frog is a bit sideways...same for you all?


----------



## Aurorabrir

My hubby and brother in law make fun of me for loving these dolls, so to make them laugh, i took this photo of my drive home with them. You can never be too safe! Enjoy....


----------



## glenpreece

Aurorabrir said:


> Hi All,
> My two dolls came today, completing my set of four: Snow White (got online!), Mulan (got on Ebay for $120), Pocahontas and Tiana (got online, came today!). The color combos of my girls are beautiful! My Pocahontas seems to be leaning back a bit, head up a lot....should I adjust her? I think her long hair is weighing her down! Tiana's frog is a bit sideways...same for you all?


Yes I find that's kinda how Pocahontas is strapped in. I've tried to adjusther but she's in there so tight she won't budge.


----------



## jessrose18

i thought the animator dolls weren't limited edition? rapunzel and pocahontas as not available online right now  darn i want a rapunzel, i will have to keep checking.  last time i was at my disney store they were out of belle, ariel and rapunzel as well.....

nevermind just noticed there is an animator doll thread going


----------



## Queenie122

*sigh* These dolls seem to not be in the cards for me!

Long story short - Two nights ago I was bidding on ebay for a Rapunzel doll. I was out at the time it was ending so was watching on my cell phone. You know there is usually a blizzard of bids at the end. The doll was about $110 and then it shot up to $150 and I lost out. My max bid was $138 (free shipping). After I lost out I bid on another Rapunzel. 

Anyway, at some point during the night the winning bidder "retracted" their bid, leaving me at my max of $138, which I found out yesterday morning. That is a decent price for the doll, however, it's against the rules for a retraction like that. I felt it was fishy for that person to retract and leave me the winner at my max bid and I am wondering if there was collusion of some sort. I don't want to send any money for the doll now, I'm too nervous this person is going to try to scam me. Also, since yesterday morning, they have asked me for payment at least 4 times. 

I reported them to ebay. The person only had one feedback and it was over a year old. I just wasn't going to take the chance of sending that much money. I also responded to them and told them I reported them, explained that it seemed fishy and said that if it was an honest mistake they should be willing to be patient with receiving payment, since I already bid on another doll because I LOST the auction. I also gave them negative feedback, hopefully that helps someone else not also get scammed.

It was interesting talking to ebay but I don't get into that whole thing here.

Off to the drawing boards again!


----------



## Shivatopia

Queenie122 said:


> *sigh* These dolls seem to not be in the cards for me!
> 
> Long story short - Two nights ago I was bidding on ebay for a Rapunzel doll. I was out at the time it was ending so was watching on my cell phone. You know there is usually a blizzard of bids at the end. The doll was about $110 and then it shot up to $150 and I lost out. My max bid was $138 (free shipping). After I lost out I bid on another Rapunzel.
> 
> Anyway, at some point during the night the winning bidder "retracted" their bid, leaving me at my max of $138, which I found out yesterday morning. That is a decent price for the doll, however, it's against the rules for a retraction like that. I felt it was fishy for that person to retract and leave me the winner at my max bid and I am wondering if there was collusion of some sort. I don't want to send any money for the doll now, I'm too nervous this person is going to try to scam me. Also, since yesterday morning, they have asked me for payment at least 4 times.
> 
> I reported them to ebay. The person only had one feedback and it was over a year old. I just wasn't going to take the chance of sending that much money. I also responded to them and told them I reported them, explained that it seemed fishy and said that if it was an honest mistake they should be willing to be patient with receiving payment, since I already bid on another doll because I LOST the auction. I also gave them negative feedback, hopefully that helps someone else not also get scammed.
> 
> It was interesting talking to ebay but I don't get into that whole thing here.
> 
> Off to the drawing boards again!



eBay does allow bid retractions (under very stringent circumstances set by eBay) and second chance offers, but this does seem a bit odd, particularly since the seller has become so pushy and they only had one feedback rating... The seller should have just relisted the item again in a new auction and certainly not harassed you.  Good luck in getting your Designer Rapunzel!  She is very lovely!


----------



## princessaholic

Shivatopia said:


> eBay does allow bid retractions (under very stringent circumstances set by eBay) and second chance offers, but this does seem a bit odd, particularly since the seller has become so pushy and they only had one feedback rating... The seller should have just relisted the item again in a new auction and certainly not harassed you.  Good luck in getting your Designer Rapunzel!  She is very lovely!



i agree...this seller should not force this item on you just because the winning bidder retracted and cancelled. seller should have offered it to you first. seller cannot force you to pay up especially without them offering the item to you first and you have not even accepted purchasing the item. good thing you reported seller, that's just bad ebay practice.


----------



## KuraiKodoku

I talked previously about how shabby Disney's shipping was and how my Snow White came damaged. 

Well you know how they sometimes send an email afterwards doing a survey about your Disney experience. I filled out the survey talking about my bad experience and it looks like someone actually reads them. 

I got an email later and after a follow up conversation about my experience, they gave me an online gift card for $15. 

So now I need to figure out what I should use it on. I already ordered the Mulan animator doll I wanted using the 25% they gave. I also have the mystery code I haven't used. Wonder if I should get the ornament set, but it's so expensive and some of the princess' look odd.


----------



## Queenie122

Shivatopia said:


> eBay does allow bid retractions (under very stringent circumstances set by eBay) and second chance offers, but this does seem a bit odd, particularly since the seller has become so pushy and they only had one feedback rating... The seller should have just relisted the item again in a new auction and certainly not harassed you.  Good luck in getting your Designer Rapunzel!  She is very lovely!





princessaholic said:


> i agree...this seller should not force this item on you just because the winning bidder retracted and cancelled. seller should have offered it to you first. seller cannot force you to pay up especially without them offering the item to you first and you have not even accepted purchasing the item. good thing you reported seller, that's just bad ebay practice.



Thanks Gals. The whole thing just seemed odd. If that person hadn't bid at the last minute the $150 (the bit that was retracted) I would have gotten her for about $120 but because of that it set to my max. And they do have an official term for that "Invalid Bid Retraction" which is people using friends or family to falsely raise bid prices. How do you accidentally bid $150 on something you never wanted in the first place? Anyway, Ebay said I don't have to pay and really I'm just worried that if I send my money to them I won't get anything in return and it'll be a huge PITA to get it back.

I've probably bid on 8-10 dolls yesterday and today and just can't catch a break. I may have to take a chance and wait a bit and hope there are some left down the road.


----------



## Disneyfan downunder

Queenie,

ARghhhhh,,  I feel your pain.   I have also had a bad experience bidding on these dolls on ebay.  I am very careful reading the postage amount for international as I live in Australia.   I found a Jasmine I wanted which clearly stated international shipping as $40.  I bid, won her and paid immediately with Paypal.   Then a few hours later I get an email saying my paypal payment has been refunded.  The buyer then sent a nasty email saying that I have to pay another $30 for post as I live overseas.  He states that the amount he listed was for his state only.  Does it really cost $40 to send a doll from California to California?   I wrote back that I will not pay  more  as he clearly stated how much it was for overseas.  I am still awaiting an answer.  I bet he is going to give me a negative.


----------



## Queenie122

Disneyfan downunder said:


> Queenie,
> 
> ARghhhhh,,  I feel your pain.   I have also had a bad experience bidding on these dolls on ebay.  I am very careful reading the postage amount for international as I live in Australia.   I found a Jasmine I wanted which clearly stated international shipping as $40.  I bid, won her and paid immediately with Paypal.   Then a few hours later I get an email saying my paypal payment has been refunded.  The buyer then sent a nasty email saying that I have to pay another $30 for post as I live overseas.  He states that the amount he listed was for his state only.  Does it really cost $40 to send a doll from California to California?   I wrote back that I will not pay  more  as he clearly stated how much it was for overseas.  I am still awaiting an answer.  I bet he is going to give me a negative.



Ugh, that stinks!! When I was talking to ebay, she mentioned something about sellers not being able to give negative feedback, even if they mark positive and then say negative things in the feedback. If this seller does that (and totally obviously unprofessional) I would contact ebay and explain the situation. Hopefully they will be understanding and take care of it! I definitely feel your frustration.


----------



## floridafam

FWIW,

I am just as worried about selling on ebay.  I purchased a doll for a friend who couldn't get online at noon when they went on sale and bought two extra.

What if someone gets the doll and says it was damaged in shipping or the box was empty?


----------



## DizneyDogs

floridafam said:


> FWIW,
> 
> I am just as worried about selling on ebay.  I purchased a doll for a friend who couldn't get online at noon when they went on sale and bought two extra.
> 
> What if someone gets the doll and says it was damaged in shipping or the box was empty?



that's why you ship insured, insurance is for the protection of the seller


----------



## floridafam

I always ship insured.


----------



## Disneyfan downunder

Queenie,

Thanks for that.  Hopefully he doesnt do it.  I emailed him to put in a cancelled transaction request which he did,, but made a song and dance in the reason as that I couldnt understand postage amounts etc being out of country.  Why do people list an amount for overseas customers then change it?  Get it right the first time I say and this wouldnt happen.  



Floridafam,

If the postage stamp/mark has been calculated to an amount that coincides with the weight of the package then they wouldnt be able to say it was empty - if that makes any sense!  An empty box would cost less to post than a full one.   To be sure post insured.


----------



## Diva CS

Well, I have finally done it! It's OVER! I have gotten my last Disney Designer Doll. " My collection is complete!"  
Looking back at it all, it was interesting, frustrating, heart stopping, joyful and a good time here at the boards! I got 3 online, 2 in stores and 5 on Ebay. Never paid over $200 for a doll (high- $185, low- $135) and luckily had no problems with the sellers (in fact, I got 2 from the same seller because he sent out the 1st doll so fast). All 10 dolls are on display in my front room and they look beautiful! A little sadness that it is over but a big sigh that I came through it with not a lot of problems, a few stories to tell and signing up on this board to communicate with others that felt the same way!


----------



## BigGreen73

Disneyfan downunder said:


> Queenie,
> 
> ARghhhhh,,  I feel your pain.   I have also had a bad experience bidding on these dolls on ebay.  I am very careful reading the postage amount for international as I live in Australia.   I found a Jasmine I wanted which clearly stated international shipping as $40.  I bid, won her and paid immediately with Paypal.   Then a few hours later I get an email saying my paypal payment has been refunded.  The buyer then sent a nasty email saying that I have to pay another $30 for post as I live overseas.  He states that the amount he listed was for his state only.  Does it really cost $40 to send a doll from California to California?   I wrote back that I will not pay  more  as he clearly stated how much it was for overseas.  I am still awaiting an answer.  I bet he is going to give me a negative.



That's the thing, some Ebays are charging higher "shipping costs" as a way to get around Ebay fees and make more money. Since the doll was actually bought by someone overseas whoops, there goes the added profit. It's all a game.

I bought 6 of the 10 dolls on Ebay. Never paid more than $15 - $20 for shipping. But that was because it was expedited shipping w/ insurance.

Good luck getting the ones you want, hope you have better experiences going forward.


----------



## pebbles239

I have a rapunzel and Jasmine. I am willing to trade for, ariel,pocohaunts,tiana,or aurora.  San Diego area

thanks
Pebbles


----------



## glenpreece

I know that the gril I bought my Mulan from on ebay charged me atleast double what the actual shipping cost was. I checked with Canada Post and the shipping would have been about $15 not $30+


----------



## MrRomance

I have an autistic daughter who is obsessed with Disney Princesses.  I am trying to collect a set of the DDD's for her.  My wife and I both went to get her the Rapunzel not realizing the other had done it and we ended up with 2!  We don't need 2, but I don't know whether it is better to try to trade one with someone for one of the ones we're still trying to get or to sell it.  We're not money hungry people doing it purely to cash in, we just want a full set for our daughter.  What would you do?


----------



## Shivatopia

MrRomance said:


> I have an autistic daughter who is obsessed with Disney Princesses.  I am trying to collect a set of the DDD's for her.  My wife and I both went to get her the Rapunzel not realizing the other had done it and we ended up with 2!  We don't need 2, but I don't know whether it is better to try to trade one with someone for one of the ones we're still trying to get or to sell it.  We're not money hungry people doing it purely to cash in, we just want a full set for our daughter.  What would you do?



If possible, a local trade would probably be easier for you, just in terms of not dealing with shipping or potential other fees (either for a sale or for a trade), plus you would be able to make sure that the trade is legit by viewing the merchandise before sealing the deal.  Some suggestions to set up a local trade could be through facebook or through something like craigslist.  Good luck with your quest!


----------



## Queenie122

So, after the marathon doll fiasco, in which I didn't get one doll and my fiance didn't get one, got one, then didn't actually get one, I filled out a Disney customer satisfaction survey - of course it wasn't peaches. 

They sent me an email today with a phone number and they want me to call them! Anyone else get an email with a phone number?


----------



## KuraiKodoku

Queenie122 said:


> So, after the marathon doll fiasco, in which I didn't get one doll and my fiance didn't get one, got one, then didn't actually get one, I filled out a Disney customer satisfaction survey - of course it wasn't peaches.
> 
> They sent me an email today with a phone number and they want me to call them! Anyone else get an email with a phone number?



I did for my survey about my Damaged Snow White Doll. I emailed them instead, they say in the email to phone or email them. After two emails they sent me a $15 gift card and apologized about my experience.


----------



## poisongirl1304

I live in the UK & sadly we only got the dolls here but my sister really wants the Sleeping Beauty, Belle & Cinderella mug & journal, I dont want to get them on ebay because as a lot of you have said they are totally ripping people off, for both the SB mug & journal it was $70 + $33 shipping! & that didnt include any customs fees that might be added. 

Are the mugs & journals still available in store & would one of you lovely people buy them & send them to me cheaper or is getting conned by ebay my only option? 

Help


----------



## carebee21

poisongirl1304 said:


> I live in the UK & sadly we only got the dolls here but my sister really wants the Sleeping Beauty, Belle & Cinderella mug & journal, I dont want to get them on ebay because as a lot of you have said they are totally ripping people off, for both the SB mug & journal it was $70 + $33 shipping! & that didnt include any customs fees that might be added.
> 
> Are the mugs & journals still available in store & would one of you lovely people buy them & send them to me cheaper or is getting conned by ebay my only option?
> 
> Help



The mugs have been gone for a long time, even before the last shipment of the 5 dolls.  And I'm fairly certain the journals are probably gone as well, if not very close.  The last shipment they received of the journals was with the last 5 dolls, and that was only 1 of each princess. Last time I was there, there were only a few Tiana's and Pocohontas' left.  This is only info relating to what I've seen at my Disneystore.  Maybe someone else has seen something different?

So, I hate to say it, but your best bet may be ebay, if it's something you have to have   Good Luck!


----------



## PatMcDuck

Journals are still in the stores.  Selections vary.


----------



## marie1203

poisongirl1304 said:


> I live in the UK & sadly we only got the dolls here but my sister really wants the Sleeping Beauty, Belle & Cinderella mug & journal, I dont want to get them on ebay because as a lot of you have said they are totally ripping people off, for both the SB mug & journal it was $70 + $33 shipping! & that didnt include any customs fees that might be added.
> 
> Are the mugs & journals still available in store & would one of you lovely people buy them & send them to me cheaper or is getting conned by ebay my only option?
> 
> Help



As PP said the mugs were gone within the first few shipments. Journals were gone at the store we went to for the last set of 5 dolls and the manager said they will not be getting any more of the disney designer merchandise.


----------



## KateB

For those looking for the notecards....

They are on the Disney Store website again. 

I was placing an order and typed in designer princess on the search line and was pleased to see then notecards back up for $14.50. I thought they would say sold out but fortunately they went in my cart and I was able to buy a set for myself and my mom.


----------



## GraceMonica

KateB said:


> For those looking for the notecards....
> 
> They are on the Disney Store website again.
> 
> I was placing an order and typed in designer princess on the search line and was pleased to see then notecards back up for $14.50. I thought they would say sold out but fortunately they went in my cart and I was able to buy a set for myself and my mom.



I order myself another set as well! So glad! I regretting not buying two sets the first time around and here is my second chance! So grateful!


----------



## goofysson

Hey guys, new member here 

Quick question, if I got my hands on a "display" designer doll (Ariel), would it cost more or less than the official ones?  It doesn't have a certificate or anything though  I already bought Ariel when she released, so i don't really need this display one.  So would it cost more or less if i were to sell it?


----------



## Shivatopia

goofysson said:


> Hey guys, new member here
> 
> Quick question, if I got my hands on a "display" designer doll (Ariel), would it cost more or less than the official ones?  It doesn't have a certificate or anything though  I already bought Ariel when she released, so i don't really need this display one.  So would it cost more or less if i were to sell it?



To be honest, the doll is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it on the secondary market.  Since these dolls were marketed as limited edition (and the dolls are actually imprinted with the numbers to match their CoAs), the display dolls lack this feature and are of an unknown edition size.  It could go either way, but as a collector, personally, I would rather have a doll that was part of the official numbered series than one that did not have an assigned number and CoA.  That said, a lot of people do want Designer Ariel, so you should be able to fetch a good price for her in any case.


----------



## dmband

goofysson said:


> Hey guys, new member here
> 
> Quick question, if I got my hands on a "display" designer doll (Ariel), would it cost more or less than the official ones?  It doesn't have a certificate or anything though  I already bought Ariel when she released, so i don't really need this display one.  So would it cost more or less if i were to sell it?



Yeah that's a tough one
Some collectors will want the numbered series and this woldnt be worth much to them
Others would feel as though it's rare and thus value it more
Finally one who might causally open and display or play with them could not care no matter what


Anyway
It looks like my mom might have jasmine, tiana, maybe aurora for trade/sale if anyone is interested lmk and I can see what he says


----------



## marie1203

goofysson said:


> Hey guys, new member here
> 
> Quick question, if I got my hands on a "display" designer doll (Ariel), would it cost more or less than the official ones?  It doesn't have a certificate or anything though  I already bought Ariel when she released, so i don't really need this display one.  So would it cost more or less if i were to sell it?


Without the  certificate of authenticity is just another doll.   Not a limited edition one so much less than the other ones.


----------



## PatMcDuck

goofysson said:


> Hey guys, new member here
> 
> Quick question, if I got my hands on a "display" designer doll (Ariel), would it cost more or less than the official ones?  It doesn't have a certificate or anything though  I already bought Ariel when she released, so i don't really need this display one.  So would it cost more or less if i were to sell it?




If you are a cast member, you are not allowed to sell it.  I assume a cast member "gave" it to you?  I would guess real collectors would not be interested, but maybe people who just like the dolls would be.


----------



## goofysson

Thanks for the help guys 

I suppose if anybody would like an extra Ariel doll, PM me.


----------



## MrRomance

This whole Designer Doll thing is just bizzare.  I keep reading posts and requests all over the Internet from people wanting to buy or trade for Rapunzel, but no one seems interested in my one.

I don't want to eBay it because I want it to go to someone who genuinely wants it and isn't in it for a quick buck.  Ideally, I'd like to trade it with a collector who will look after it and will have looked after the doll I trade for!  

I guess if I was out to make money  off it, I'd be better off!

I've now managed to get the second 5 dolls at a decent price and they are all in perfect condition (luckily).  But, if anyone in the UK or the US have a doll they want to trade with a genuine person, let me know!

The doll is perfect, it's in the UK right now, but I can ship it to relatives who live in Michigan if that's easier!

I'm looking for Belle, Ariel, Cinderella, Jasmine or Snow White for my daughter!


----------



## natasja

goofysson said:


> Thanks for the help guys
> 
> I suppose if anybody would like an extra Ariel doll, PM me.



do you still ahve the ariel doll. i really want to have her


----------



## piraterunner

I am still in search of Ariel I have Pocahantas and Aurora to trade. I will be in Disneyland from Friday to Monday if anyone would like to make an in person trade.


----------



## soxgurl84

I was seeing if anyone has Ariel, Aurora, or Rapunzel. I have been looking for an Ariel, Aurora, and Rapunzel dolls.
I want Ariel the most. She's my favorite Princess.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

soxgurl84 said:


> I was seeing if anyone has Ariel, Aurora, or Rapunzel. I have been looking for an Ariel, Aurora, and Rapunzel dolls.
> I want Ariel the most. She's my favorite Princess.



I think I have an extra Aurora. I will be happy to check when we get home from Disney next week. We will be home late Jan. 2nd.


----------



## IadoreWDW

Ahhh just need to vent ! I was able to get Mother Gothel in the Disney Store UK sale (£25!) so thought I'd chance my luck and search eBay for the Rapunzel designer doll to go with her. Found one starting at £70 and the auction ended today which I was winning at £82. No one had bid in days then with 3 seconds to go some one swooped in with £84 and won! 2 seconds later the exact same Rapunzel was up for sale again TWICE that! I am so furious. I am a genuine collector. Had people thinking they can make a quick buck


----------



## soxgurl84

wigdoutdismom said:
			
		

> I think I have an extra Aurora. I will be happy to check when we get home from Disney next week. We will be home late Jan. 2nd.



Thank you!! I got Maleficent as a Christmas gift and want to add Aurora.


----------

